# Ninja Acedemy



## Kisara_Momochi (Aug 7, 2007)

First off, let me tell you, this will be one of the most cracked up stories I have probably wrotten so far. It'll be a private Ninja acedemy, where the teachers are all eccentric. The princple a drunk, and the vice-princple is a pig. Akatsuki members, Sound villagers, Leaf Ninjas, all in one shcool. Well how about I just give you a list of the staff.

Princple: Tsunade
Vice-Princple: Ton-ton.

*Teachers*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jaraiya - Writing
Kakashi - English
Orochimaru - Biology (I know in most stories like this he's a biology teacher, but hey, It kinda fits)
Saratobi - History ( yes I revived the dead, so sue me)
Asuma - Math
Itachi - Anatomy
Hidan - Itachi's assitant (what, they had to find some one who wouldn't die)
Diedara - Art ( it fits, doesn't it.)
Zabuza - Gym (I told you, I'm reviving the dead)
Gai - Taijutsu (What? ninja's still have to train)
Kurenai - Genjutsu
Iruka - Ninjutsu
Sasori - Chemisty (You'll see why.)




*Staff*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shizune - Nurse
Kisame - Head janitor (He just loves his job)
Kabuto - janitor (against his will, of course.)
Zetsu - Gardner (oh you knew it was coming)
Kakuzu - Lunch man (What! I didn't know where else to put him)
Ayame - Lunch lady
Anko - Detention 




As for the students attending. Of course to main ones are enrolling. Even the ones who are dead but are miraculously revived (*Bows* Yes I'm awesome) Like Haku and the sound trio. I might add Karin in, but I need to learn more about her character. But there are also some extra slots left in the Ninja acedemy's rooster. If You have someone in mind, (I.E. O.C. character) Please tell me via Pm. Tell me their Name, villiage, what they look like, and how they act. Please don't post them on this thread, but instead please pm it. That way we can add an air of surprise. You can also ask to put you character into a certain dorm room with a certain character, of have a crush with another, or maybe you want you character to dislike someone else. Please tell me everything you can. I will even accept Some new teachers, If you can think of a subject have not already covered with the other characters.

*All O.C. Character that are currently accepted will be listed here. (I shall post there name here as soon as I can, so if you want to know if your character will be in the story, just check here. There is also no limit to how many characters that will be accepted so feel free to give me Ideas. Just please don't make stupid or silly O.C.s ok)*


*Spoiler*: __ 



1.) ** Kisara Momochi - My character **
2.) Akane Kasumi

3.) Sen Remo - narutofangurl101
4.) Ren Remo - narutofangurl101
5.) Leon Remo - naruto_fan_gurl101

6.) Brandi Arthtic - wolf_gang101
7.) Dra Arthtic - wolf_gang101
8.) Rosary Arthtic - wolf_gang101
9.) Elisabi Arthtic - wolf_gang101

10.)Drakana - Dragonessa
11.)Akimara - Dragonessa

12.)Chiyo Hyuga - Chihiro_uchiha

13.)Yokoshima - Rock Lee Luver

14.)Shurin Sakumo - shadow angel
15.)Shuro Makazaki - shadow angel
16.)Dester Rendaisu - shadow angel

17.)Spike Uchiha - spike uchiha

18.) Roix Armada - Saint Jay

19.) Jako - Jako-san

20.) Nicky - DudettRin101
21.) Kikyo - Dudettrin101
22.) Hinageshi - Dudettrin101

23.) Simi Momochi - The_Simi
24.) Jillen Maito - The_Simi

25.) Kira Yamato - Maes_Hughes

26.) Komacki Kaguya - Franky​




Now here is the prolouge:


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Is it finished?" 

"Yes Lady Hokage."

"And the letters?"

"Delivered."

"Good."

"But I have a question Lady Hokage."

"What is it?"

"How do you know those ninja will show up?"

Tsunade smiled vicously. "Easy. You just play off their weakness. All the others will come on there own accord."

"How so?"

"Just tell what they want to know, and you have them wrapped around your finger. Like with Naruto........."

~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~  * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ 

Naruto walked back into his apartment, then stop. He walked back out and looked at his mail box. He had mail. He also never got mail. Curiously he reached in and grabbed the plain enevlope. He opened and took out the letter. It said.

*Dear Uzumaki Naruto,

We would like you to attened the new Private Ninja High School. It shall 
brighten your education and make you into a smarter person. Not only 
do we teach the basic in education, we also teach ninja skills. 
So you will also become stronger. If you would like to join, send word to me, 
Lady Tsunade, and I shall give you the date and time to arrive, 
along with the directions to your new school.

Yours Truly, 
5th Hokage

P.S. Sasuke will be coming.​*
Naruto Almost jumped for joy. This was his chance to show Sasuke how good he was.

~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~  * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ 

"....... I just told him Sasuke would join. Then Hinata will come knowing Naruto is coming, and Kiba and Shino shall follow since their such good friends."

"Very clever, but what about Sasuke. How do you plan to get him here."

"Easy. I told him........."

~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~  * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ 

Sasuke was eating lunch when he heard a knock on the door. He put down his bowl of ramen irriatebly. He didn't like vistors, especially since they normally was Sakura or Ino, insisting to check in on him. He was about to ingore the door, when he looked in the peep hole and saw a leaf village ninja. He didn't know this ninja, but he still opened the door. 

"May I help you." Sasuke replied tartly. Even if it wasn't those annoying girls, he still had been interrupted.

"A letter from Lady Hokage to Uchiha Sasuke." The ninja replied. He handed Sasuke a letter and jumped off.

Sasuke tore the enevlope hasitly open, and read the letter.

*Dear Uchiha Sasuke,

We would like you to attened the new Private Ninja High School. It shall 
brighten your education and make you into a smarter person. Not only 
do we teach the basic in education, we also teach ninja skills. 
So you will also become stronger. If you would like to join, send word to me, 
Lady Tsunade, and I shall give you the date and time to arrive, 
along with the directions to your new school.

Yours Truly, 
5th Hokage

P.S. Itachi will be a teacher.​*
Itachi. His long time brother and means of his revenge. Sasuke couldn't believe that he could be so fortunate.

~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~  * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~

"....... His brother will be teaching there. Once Sakura and Ino find out Sasuke's coming, they'll immediately follow. And Ino will drag Shikamru with her, to help with her school work, and Shikamru in turn will bring Choji, becasue he'll need some help dealing with Ino."

"Aw, I see."

"And I got that Hyuga Kid going to come by saying........."

~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~  * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ 

Neji was in the Hyuga's training ground, trying to perfect his Eight Trigrams, when one of the other hyugas interrupted him.

"What is it." He snarled.

"A letter has came for you, from Lady Tsunade her self." 

"Give it to me." Neji ordered, snatching the letter away. When he opened the letter, he read,


*Dear Hyuga Neji,

We would like you to attened the new Private Ninja High School. It shall 
brighten your education and make you into a smarter person. Not only 
do we teach the basic in education, we also teach ninja skills. 
So you will also become stronger. If you would like to join, send word to me, 
Lady Tsunade, and I shall give you the date and time to arrive, 
along with the directions to your new school.

Yours Truly, 
5th Hokage

P.S. Hinata will be there.*​
Neji's eyes narrowed. If Hinata was there, then he could prove he is better then her. He should consider going

~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~  * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ 

"............ that his cousin would be there. See he has this thing with his cousin, and for some reason, he wants to kill her."

"But Lady Tsunade, Would that be such a good idea then."

"Why, Of course, Don't be silly. Any way, with him coming, his teammates Tenten and Lee will both come, Of course for two entirely different reasons, but hey. I've also sent out a few more letters, to some other people who i would like to come. Now to sit back and wait."


----------



## Dragonessa (Aug 8, 2007)

I'd like a couple of my characters to be accepted. I'll pm you about them!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Aug 9, 2007)

I have a new`character in mind, IT IS NOT CHIHIRO! Its another girl I made up


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Aug 10, 2007)

ok. I'm gonna check my Pms now, and update on the first post. I will also post part of the first chapter. Note none of Dragonessa or hyuganinja, or anyone else's character have arrived at school as of yet, but they will be here momentarily. The first characters to be inrtoduced will be my two sisters first, (because it's easier that way.) Well Thank you for waiting and give me a sec to read my mail


----------



## Dragonessa (Aug 10, 2007)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> ok. I'm gonna check my Pms now, and update on the first post. I will also post part of the first chapter. Note none of Dragonessa or hyuganinja, or anyone else's character have arrived at school as of yet, but they will be here momentarily. The first characters to be inrtoduced will be my two sisters first, (because it's easier that way.) Well Thank you for waiting and give me a sec to read my mail



Uh Kisara...hate to be picky or anything but you spelled Aki's name wrong. Her name is spelled Akimara. Just wanted to let you know.


----------



## Dogma (Aug 10, 2007)

Though there's plenty of places to draw OC's from...

I just noticed that you spelled "Academy" wrong.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Aug 10, 2007)

Hehehe, Sorry dragonessa. I change it.

and oops I didn't even realize I had spelt that wroung. But anywho. I have the first offical post for this school year. Well, here goes nothing.





*Spoiler*: __ 



*FRIDAY
DAY 1*​
Naruto Opened the piece of paper once more. It had told him to follow the western road for about a half a mile, walk north, throught the woods for 30 mins, and he should be there, But he had been walking for longer then that. Where was this stupid school.then the sudden clearing in the woods startled him into looking up. 

An enormous building stood atop a hill. There was other buildings behind it, but it was the first building that was the best. It had elegent windows popping up randomly on the brick wall. The door was huge, with intricate design, that being so far away, Naruto had no idea what they were.

"Wow." Naruto said. A smile planted itself on his face. Then he heard people coming up behind him.

"It's still gonna be there later, so get out of my way."

"Huh?" Naruto asked, turning around. A girl about a year younger then him was standing there, hands on her hips, glaring at him. She had the deepest black hair cut to her chin, greenish yellow eyes, and wore a plain black tank top, with small black shorts. Weridly she had no shoes on.

"Move it or lose it blondie." She said.

"Oh be nice." Said another girl popping up from behind her. She, unlike the first girl, looked his age, even though she was shorter then the younger girl. The two girls look very much alike, that even the slow Naruto figured they must be sisters. The second girl had curly hair that reached her waist. It hung in orange and black stripes. She had on an orange wrap around tanktop, and the same small black shorts as the other girl, and like the other, no shoes.

The black haired girl just growled but stayed silent. The orange haired girl shot the other one a mean look, then turned to Naruto and did a small bow.

"Hello. I am Sen Remo, and this is my dear little sister Ren Remo." 

"I'm Naruto." Naruto replied pointing to himself.

"Yeah, yeah, so nice to meet you, blah de blah. Come on Sen." Ren grabbed Sen's arm and pulled her past Naruto. Sen waved bye to Naruto and started yelling at her sister.

"You are positively rude." 

"And you, are positively sickening. The only way I was allowed to come, was if I had you enroll also."

The they moved out of ear shot as they walked up the hill to the building.

Naruto watched, wondering, 'I've never seen those two before. There diffently not leaf ninja's.' He tried his best the figure what who they were when a familiar voice called out.

"Yo Naruto." 

Naruto turned and smiled. It was Kiba. Kiba jumped down from the trees and landed almost silently on the ground. A second later, Shino and Hinata followed along and were standing behind him.

"Hello Naruto-kun." Hinata mumbled. Shino just nodded at Naruto.

"Hey guys. Are you coming to?" Naruto asked. 

"Of course we are." Kiba replied. "Come on, we gonna be late." 

Kiba started walking forward. Naruto, Shino, and Hinata followed.

~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~  * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~

"Are you sure it's this way."

"BY THE POWER OF YOUTH!!!!!!!!! yes." 

Neji, Tenten, and Rock Lee were walking aimlessly through the forest.

"It's that way." Neji said, pointing to his left. Then he froze. He squinted up ahead, then started walking, pushing past Tenten and Rock Lee. he kepted walking forward in a really fast pace, ignoring the protest from his comrades, telling him to slow down and wait. He had seen immense chakra, though, and he wanted to find out who it came from.

Walking without slowing down for about 10 mins, brought him to a little clearing. The clearing wasn't that big, but it was pretty. The grass was flowing and the sun shone merrily on the people who sat quietly in the middle. It was the people that caught his attention though.They all had pale skin, and dark hair, execpt for one who had red. they also had the same silver eyes. They were unmistakably sisters, and the two eldest looked like twins. One of the twins had short black hair hanging widly around her head, and over most of her face, though somehow not over her eyes. She wore a vibrant green tanktop and a frilly matching green skirt. Over her clothing was an apron. This girl was quietly serving tea to the other three. The first one she served the tea the one who looked like her twin. The girl had straight black hair, just a smige longer then her identical counterpart. It curled inward toward her porcelin face. She wore what looked a bathing suit top, not a revealing type, but one that wraped around her neck, and showed her stomach. It was white and contrasted with her skin tone nicely, and little bells hung on the bottom. She wore a shortblack skirt, with white legging underneath. A katana sat innocently beside her. 

The next girl to be served was the one with red hair. It was held in a high ponytail, with her bangs hanging down on one side, and clips to the side with little gold clips on the other. She wore a simple red tanktop, and capris that looked as if they had once been pants, but were cut to be capris. Bandages were wraped down one leg, ending at her black ninja shoes. The last to be served was the girl who looked to be the youngest. Her black hair hung to the middle of her back even when it was in a high ponytail with her bangs caming down to her chin on both side. She wore a fitting light blue tanktop with bandages going down both arms, to end at her elbows. She wore big black capris, and black ninja shoes.

Neji heard Tenten and Lee come up behind him. They peered curiously around and also watched the girl in the clearing. After all girls were served, they drank a few sips, and the sat the cups down carefully on the ground. At once the sprang up, each holding some type of weapon, and faced Neji, Tenten, and lee.

"May we help you?" The girl in the bikini and skirt asked, not really warningly but with the katana held out in front of her, it seemed all the worst.

"I saw an enormous chakra." Neji replied coldly. "I was curios to see which one of you had it."

"Look again then." The girl with the apron said. She was holding a broom in a way, where it looked deadly.

Neji stared at them coldly for a moment longer then activated his byakugan. He nearly gasped. It wasn't one person with tons of chakra. It was their combined chakra. Most peoples chakra is different in some way, but theirs were all identical.

"How is that possible." Neji asked.

"Easy." The red head explained. She had a cheery tone, that even with the kunai, it didn't sound dangerous. " We're all twins."

"Huh?" Neji replied confused.

The one with the katana sighed. She turned, picked up her Katana's sheath and slide it soudnlessly in. " Come, Sit. Drank some tea."

The others put back their weapons when the first one did, and sat back down, making room for the three.

"Hi, My name is Dra." The red head replied and she jumped down next to the youngest, who hadn't spoken yet. Then pointing to her, the red head said. "And this is my twin. Brandi. Those two," She continued pointing the the girl who had the Katana, then to the girl who was pouring them tea. "And they are Elisabi and Rosary. Those two are twin also but they look more like twins the me and Brandi."

Neji and Lee stayed silent, so Tenten piped up. " I'm Tenten. And This is Rock Lee and Neji Hyuga."

They drank their tea while Dra continued her endless chatter. She told them about her family, her home and her sisters. By the time they were finished with their tea, they already found out that the four girls were only a year apart in age, their mom had died at birth, and they lived in the sand for their whole life.

Then, suddenly, Elisabi stood up. " Well If we're to get to that cursed school by dark, then we better set out now."

They packed up their stuff, and set out, with Neji, Tenten, and Lee following.


----------



## Dragonessa (Aug 10, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Aug 10, 2007)

way thank you. Your characters are coming in very soon.


----------



## Dragonessa (Aug 11, 2007)

Yay! I can't wait to see them! I'm excited!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Aug 11, 2007)

ok everyone, here is the new post.






*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke had arrived early, and he was patiently waiting for his borther to get their. Hiding in a common area, behind a really big chair, he sat. He figured, since he got there uberly early, Itachi would walk right by, Then he could ambush him.

"I know you'll enjoy it here." 

Sasuke became immediately alert. It was a mans voice that had said that. He took out a kunai just in case things got ugly.

"But dad, I don't know anyone." This time the voice was girly. 

"Please, with your adorable cutenness, you'll have a fan club before long."

Then Sasuke saw them. It was Kakashi sensei. There was a girl behind him, but from where he was hiding, he couldn't see her. Then as Kakashi was about to walk by, he stopped, looked directly at the chair Sasuke hide behind and said.

"Alright, you can come out now."

Sasuke, startked that Kakashi could see him, hesitently stepped out. Kakashi stared at him intently.

"Sasuke, what kind of foolishness is this. Way are you hiding behind a chair."

Sasuke scoffed his foot on the ground, but didn't answer.

"Anyway, I need you to do something." Kakashi told. " I'm kinda busy, you know with getting my class room finished, and such."

"Your a teacher here." Sasuke asked repoarchfully.

"Yes as a matter of fact I am, and It's rude to interupte people." Kakashi scolded. " Anywho, I need someone to watch my daughter. She is nice, but that's the thing. She's too nice, and someone might take her away from me." He finished in a overdramic voice and clutching his heart in mock pain.

"I can take care of my self, just fine."  

The girl step up beside kakashi, and Sasuke stared. She looked very familar. There was no way he knew her, but she looked like someone he had known, he just couldn't remember. She had black hair falling gentle around her. She wore a plain black shirt and black capris. Her dark eyes were kind, but her posture showed toughness. She turned to Sasuke and smiled. "Hello. My name is Drakana, it's a pleasure to meet you, Sasuke Uchiha."

"Nn." Sasuke replied scowling. 'Man is this girl polite.' 

"Well, I'll be going now." Kakashi replied. He walked past Sasuke and down the hall. Sasuke and Drakana queitly watched him leaved.

"Well what now." Drakana asked.

Sasuke just stared at her. How was he suppose to beat Itachi with this girl following him. He sighed.

"Do you know where the dorms are." Sasuke asked. Maybe if he dropped this girl in her room, she would stay there, Kakashi wouldn't mind, and he still could looked for Itachi.

She shook her head. He sighed again. "Well lets go find them I guess."

He started off in one direction, and she followed not far behind him.

~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~  * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~

"This is our chance at destroying those worthless ninja's" Orochimaru hissed. "We shall go and play their little game and when the time is right, we shall overturn their worthless school."

"Lord Orochimaru wants you all to pose as students attending the school to futher your education, but you will actually be spys checking out the other ninjas abilities. Lord Orochimaru and I have been asked to work here so we will also be present." Kabuto told the patient ninjas that surronded him. There were ten sound ninjas enrolled in the school and they all stood listening intently to Orochimaru and Kabuto. They were in alittle clearing five minutes from the school.

"Do you understand your mission." Orochimaur asked watching each of the carefully selected ninjas.

"Yes Lord Orochimaru." They replied in unison. 

Orochimaru pondered his selection again. There was that boy Kimimaro. He was sickly, but was postivily loyal. Then Sakon and Ukon. They were actually the same person, but split into and were posing as twins. Jirobo was here, and kidomaru. Tayuya was also present. Then there was Kin, Dosu, and Zaku. And lastly, the most powerful of the ten gather here today, Akimara. His daugther, and the pride of the sound. She stood at the back of the group, her pale skin radient in the afternoon sun, and her black hair in tumbles down her back. She looked so serene, but her golden snake eyes were alert and her hands never strayed far from her weapons pouch.

"You all have your orders. Go ahead and find your rooms. We'll stay in contact through out the school year, and don't do anything to give anyhint of what you were assign to do." Kabuto said. "Now leave."

They all poofed away. Orochimaru glanced at Kabuto. 

"Kabuto."

"Yes Lord Orochimaru."

"You do know what your job is here right." 

"Yes, To be of any service to you."

"No not that one. The one Tsunade has giving you."

Kabuto winced. "Yes Lord Orochimaru. I shall be one of the janitors here."

"And YOU won't give off any information on our plans. Even if it meant you could become something better then a janitor."

"Never."

"OR not do you job and get fired."

"No Lord Orochimaru"

Orochimaru smiled. "That's a good boy, Kabuto."

Then they too poofed away.


----------



## Dragonessa (Aug 11, 2007)

AWESOMENESS! I love how you described Aki! Great job and keep up the great work! Update soon!


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Aug 12, 2007)

sweet! This is very good I really like it


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Aug 12, 2007)

I can't wait till Chiyo comes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gecka (Aug 13, 2007)

gewd story. a few little mishaps but good still.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Aug 13, 2007)

thank you everyone. Chiyo should come in the next part along with rock lee lover's character. Of course the last one to be introduce before the school actually starts will be my character because I'm just stubborn and Kisara is awesome (no offsense to anyone's character, but just ask my sister's (wolf_gang101 and Naruto_fan_gurl101) I'm very conceited when it comes to my character.) Also I was bored at my mom's meeting today and I started doodling, and before i know it I had drawn Aki with a snake's head resting on her shoulders and coiling around her legs. Don't ask me why but i did. If i can get it scanned I show you, but as of right now, it lays bunched in with my other drawings. Well thats it for now, and I promise to have more out but friday. Well see ya


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Aug 13, 2007)

Okay, I just can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gecka (Aug 14, 2007)

hmmm. do u mind sending me the next chapter so i can beta-read and grade? 

just asking, u dun have to.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Aug 14, 2007)

*tingles with exitment* CAN'T WAIT CAN'T WAIT CAN'T WAIT


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Aug 15, 2007)

Shadow Angel said:


> hmmm. do u mind sending me the next chapter so i can beta-read and grade?
> 
> just asking, u dun have to.



Sure. Matter of fact. I'll send you it right know. I was gonna go ahead and post it, but I needed a beta. Well I send it right to yeah


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Aug 15, 2007)

Sweet I can't wait till the next chapter YAY!!!!-is on sugar high-


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Aug 16, 2007)

sorry Chiyo and Yokoshima haven't arrived at school but have been in the next post with i just sent to my new beta shadow angel, as soon as i get feed back from her It's getting posted. So here is what i have so far.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Tsunade sat in her new office. It was airy, but plain. It didn't even have an alcohol cabinet. A knock came from the door.

?Come in.? Tsunade voiced.

The handled turned and Shizune walked in. Shizune was carrying a big chair with a fluffy cushion and gold paint. She sat is hastily down to one side of the room. 

"Why hello Shizune," Tsunade said smiling warmly at the new school nurse. "I see you have found Ton ton?s Chair."

"No offense Lady Tsunade, But do you really think it's wise to appoint Ton ton to Vice-Principle." Shizune asked hesitantly.

"Way of course it's perfectly wise, silly." Tsunade said brightly waving her hand up and down.

"Well anyway, why did you need a throne for Ton ton." Shizune said staring down at the overly designed chair.

"Because Ton ton?s my princess......... or is Ton ton a prince." Tsunade said confused putting her finger to her chin and looking up.

"Hmmmmm that's a good question." Shizune pondered.

Seconds passed silently.

"Any who. It's time to have the children come to the auditorium." Shizune told. "You need to make the announcement."

"Announcement?" Tsunade replied.

"Yes, just pressed the red button on you desk." Shizune instructed.

"Big Red button?" Tsunade repeated. "Cool."

She move some stuff from her desk and there it stood. All red and gleamy on her desk, just begging to be pushed. Tsunade hesitantly poked it down. For a few seconds nothing happened, then a little portion of her desk moved and a microphone appeared.

"Oh Pretty." Tsunade whispered. Then she poked the microphone a couple times. "Now what."

She heard 'now what." echo throughout the halls and she laughed. The laughed echoed also. Shizune shook her head and placed a piece of paper toward her. It told her to read the following out loud. Tsunade obeyed.

"Hello everyone. I am Tsunade-Sama and I will be you principle. For those of you that have already arrived, please make you way to the auditorium. It is located in the center of the school ground and if you have having trouble finding it, there are maps located everywhere through out the school. Please make haste to the auditorium. I will be there to explain everything, and I will be talking in exactly 20 minutes. Thank you."

Tsunade confidently press the red button again and the microphone silently went back to where it was.

"He he that is so awesome." Tsunade giggled.

"Not really Lady Tsunade." Shizune replied.

Tsunade put on a pouting face. "But I like the button."

~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~

Sasuke, who sat in the back of the auditorium with Drakana, looked around. A lot of people he knew were here. Sakura and Ino, and Ino's team members, Naruto, Kiba, Shino, and those two Hyuga's. Gaara sat quietly on the opposite side. His sibling beside him. But there were a lot of people he didn't know. He and Drakana had been the first to arrive, so they watched all the other students come in. The next people to come in was Zabuza and Haku, and a girl with long blue hair, hanging in a high braid coming to an end at her knees, and sea green bangs. She wore a short, short sleeved maroon dress that clung tightly to her. Then Neji, Lee, and Tenten walked in, with a group of four girls with black hair, all except one.

A lot of people he had met from the sound village arrived at once. He knew them all except for a girl with pale skin and black hair. A Hyuga girl arrived shortly after wearing a white cami and white capris, and her brown swinging freely in its ponytail. Then another girl arrived carrying a stuffed animal. He heard Drakana next to him say how adorable the little stuffed bunny was.

Then Tsunade came on the platform. She looked around slowly, and then motioned to someone Sasuke couldn't see. A moment later, a little pink pig with a red vest and a purple necklace came to her. She squatted down and rubbed its head the she stood up and face the audience.


"Hello Everyone." Tsunade voice boomed.

It was silent in seconds.

Tsunade looked a little taken back. "Well now." She cleared her throat and began talking. "I thank you for arriving at my new school. I as you probably already know, am Tsunade and I will be you principle for this school year. This assembly is just to organize things. School won't officially start until Monday. You will have the rest of today, tomorrow, and Sunday to do with however you want, but come Monday you will get you schedule and report to class. After I'm done, you will all go with the dorm leaders," Tsunade gestured for two people to stand up and they did. Sasuke saw clearly that they were Kurenai and Asuma, the Sensei's of Kiba's and Shikamaru's team." Back to the dorms. They will explain the rules and regulations of the dorms, and also assign you to your rooms. If you have any questions ask them now."

Tsunade looked around as hand popped up. Sasuke saw her sigh and then begin to answer questions.

The first question came from the girl with the blue and green hair. "Do you have a pool here?" She asked calmly.

Tsunade looked somewhere down front for a second, and Sasuke caught movement for somewhere below. Tsunade looked up and nodded. 

Then a boy with black hair asked. "Do you have a bikini?"

Sasuke heard murmurs from the crowd, and saw Tsunade started twitching. 

She replied hastily "What?s your name?"

"Shurin Sakumo, Pretty lady.? He announced proudly.

"Well Mister Sakumo." She said slowly. "Do you happen to know a man named Jairaya?"

Shurin gasped, and then clasped his hands, and Sasuke could almost see stars come into his eyes.

"Yes, Pretty Lady. Yes I know of the greatest man alive. He is my hero, the role model of my life. He has venture to where e no man has gone before, and lived to tell about it. He has made novel of such awesome awesomeness and has seen the unseeable. I may have not met him personally, but I have met him in my dream, my awesomeness dreams."

Tsunade slapped her forehead. "Yeah ok whatever. No more question, go with you dorm leaders and goodnight. Oh and Mr. Sakumo."

?Yes Pretty Lady.? Shurin asked.

?You have detention Monday, and don?t ever call me Pretty Lady.? Tsunade said evilly. She turned and walked out leaving Shurin looking sheepishly after her.

Everyone got up slowly and walked out behind Asuma and Kurenai.


----------



## Dragonessa (Aug 16, 2007)

I like it a lot! Can't wait to see the room assignments...I can just see the other students slowly inching away from Aki....I doubt anyone would want to room with Orochimaru's daughter....lol.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Aug 16, 2007)

why thank you. Yes the dorm assignment shall be in the next post or maybe the one after that.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Aug 17, 2007)

YAY! CHIYO! When will she meet Neji after all those years?! Can't wait!

Besides the fact that Chiyo has normal colored capris and not white, but shes look that bad. Don't worry, you dont have to edit it. Ok. 

When is the next chapter?!


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Aug 17, 2007)

hee hee Ton Ton has a throne lol


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Aug 18, 2007)

yeah, I know! Thats just really funny


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Aug 18, 2007)

Rock Lee Luver said:


> hee hee Ton Ton has a throne lol



yeah my sister just loves tonton, so i added that espeacially for her. well here is the next part


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sen followed the crowd. Shortly after they had gotten into the school Ren had lefted her. She didn't like school and believed it was curse by the evil Chicken Monkeys, so she looked despartly for her sister in the throng of people. She didn't know anybody here and no one looked at least bit like a cat lover. Wait! She saw a glimpse of black hair and immediatly went in that direction. She happily grabbed her sisters shoulder and spun her around.

"How many time have I told you Ren..........." Sen stared blankly at the girl before her. This wasn't her sister. First off This girl had long black hair, really long black hair, and her sister had short black hair. Also this girl wore a deep purple kimono with little black line interlocking each other. Her sister wore the customary Remo shorts and tank top. This girl had on sandals. No Remo has worn shoes since the beginning of all time. And this girl also had a cute little bunny stuff animal. Ren wouldn't be caught dead with anything cute and cuddly. Sen grinned sheepishly and placed her hand behind her head. "He he sorry about that. I thought you were my sister Ren. She ran off earlier and your hair looked like hers from far away. Anywho. I am Sen Remo, Please to meet you."

Sen stuck out her hand. The girl just stood there. Sen sratched her head. "Are you mute? Or maybe deaf? AAAHHHH what if you a deaf mute? Oh my that would be difficult." Sen said placing her hand on her cheek thinking of all the terrible thing that would happen if she couldn't talk....... the world might explode.

The girl blushed a little then mumble meekly, "No I'm not deaf or a mute. I'm Yokoshima."

"OH That's such a pretty name Yokoshima, do you mind if I call you Yoko. Ok then It's settle. Yoko you are." Sen Said rapiddly, not really giving poor Yoko a chance to talk. She grabbed Yoko's hand and started pulling her. "Yoko please help me find my sister. She is the only person I know, well execpt for you of course. I feel teeribly lost without her. But I'm pretty sure she could care less. See Ren is younger than me, and hates me enormously. I think it's because I'm gonna inherit our clan and she believe's I'm slow and stupid and very weak. But the truth is I'm very fast, and very strong, but don't ask me what 2 + 2 is. Man that's horrible."

"Why." Yoko managed to asked. Sen was still pulling her along in the crowd of people. The whole crowd was heading in one direction with the two dorm leader in front.

"Because if I try to think about it." Sen stopped. She let go of Yoko's hand and motioned with her own. She mimicked her head exploding. Yoko gasped.

"That's terrible."

"Not really." Sen replied grabbing Yoko's hand again. "I just dispise math."

Sen was quiet for a few seconds as they walked with the crowd. Then she asked. "What's the adorable's bunny's name?"

"Oh!" Yoko said astonished. "This is Miyu."

"She's so cute." Sen said smiling.

Then up ahead the crowd stopped as the dorm leaders opened a door.

"Oooooo pretty colors." Sen exclaimed. Yoko just stared at the up coming room.

~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~

Haku saw a door open up ahead. He elbowed Kisara. 

"What?" She asked

"Look" he said pointing up ahead. He watched as her aqua eye's widened. Kisara was his friend since he was young. He had met her after he started training with Zabuza. She was Zabuza's daughter, but he had abandon her. Haku felt bad for taking her dad away from her, but she didn't blame him. They soon became friends and have been that way ever since. Kisara had beautiful long blue hair, that she kept braided, and even when it was braided it reached her knees. But her bangs were a sea green color. He never knew way they were, and he never asked. Zabuza had been asked to teach at this school, and Haku and Kisara had been accepted as students. Haku was glad Kisara could come here with him. He would have missed her if she hadn't.

"Wow." She mumbled. They had walked into a large room. The room had chairs and couches every where, and tables with chairs. Two sets of stairs cuved on each side of the room leading up to an upper level. Doors lined the walled on each side and each level, and each door had a number and a letter. The crowd was lead into the room. Then the guy dorm leader told every one to sit down. Haku and Kisara found a couch and sat down quietly. A girl with pale lavender eyes and dark brown hair sat down next to Kisara.

Kisara brought her hand up, waved, and said, "Hi."

The girl looked at Kisara and mumbled "Hello."

"My name is Kisara, and this is Haku." Kisara replied friendly, pointing to Haku. Haku waved also.

"My name is Chiyo." Chiyo replied.

"What village are you from Chiyo." Kisara asked.

Chiyo looked annoyed for a second but replied. "Leaf."

"Cool. I'm from The mist. Well me and Haku are." Kisara told.

Chiyo stared at Kisara for a second then asked. "Why is your bangs differnt from you hair."

Kisara looked confused then took a lock of her bang and grabbed her braid. She put them side by side and look. "Oooo I forgot they were different colors. It's because of Mizu more than likely."

"Mizu?" Chiyo asked. Haku also looked interested in what Kisara was saying. 

"Yes when I was young I almost drowned in a lake. Well the lake was actually the home to a kind gentle water demon, and he saved me by fuzing himself with me. He been with me ever since." Then Kisara pointing to her throat. She was wearing a choker so Haku and Chiyo couldn't see what she was pointing at. She looked down and laughed. Taking her choker off slowly Haku and Chiyo saw a little scar. It was in the shape of a tear drop. "This is the proof that he is still there."


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Aug 19, 2007)

YAY, CHIYO! PLZ HURRY AND WRITE MORE!

WHEN IS SHE GONNA SHE NEJI AFTER ALL THOSE YEARS?!

WHEN IS SHE GONNA SHE OROCHIMARU?!

MY EXITMENT IS KILLING ME!


----------



## Dragonessa (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice! I can't wait to see more! UPDATE SOON!


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Aug 19, 2007)

YAY Yoko's in! Ussualy I don't use her but this worked out pretty well. Hehe I just love Miyu though so adorabiblle  (it's my word that I use for things incredibly adorable)


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Aug 20, 2007)

I soooooooooo exited for the next chapter!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Aug 20, 2007)

thank you so much. I have a reall big post that i sent to my beta, but she has responded yet, so as soon as she does. I'll post it. And here is a hint 


*Spoiler*: __ 



All of the O.C. characters are present as they all get and inspect their new dorm rooms


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Aug 21, 2007)

ok, I JUST CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## Gecka (Aug 21, 2007)

I AM NOT A GIRL!!!.....that's ish just offensive.....


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Aug 21, 2007)

Who called you a girl?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Aug 21, 2007)

*new post*

ok here it is. It is really long, so i put what must be read w/o spoiler, and what is opitional in spoiler well here goes. Basically, All the stuff outside of spoiler is the room assignments. The stuff inside the spoiler is what happened in the rooms. If you can i would like you to read everything, but is not, you have to read what is outside the spoilers in order to not get confused about what will happen later in the story



"Yes when I was young I almost drowned in a lake. Well the lake was actually the home to a kind gentle water demon, and he saved me by fusing himself with me. He been with me ever since." Then Kisara pointing to her throat. She was wearing a choker so Haku and Chiyo could not see what she was pointing at. She looked down and laughed. Taking her choker off slowly Haku and Chiyo saw a little scar. It was in the shape of a teardrop. "This is the proof that he is still there."

Chiyo just stared a second more then smiled. "Thats cool."

Kisara smiled back. "I know isn't it?"

Haku just watched in amazement. Kisara was stronger than him, and Zabuza know that. Then why did Zabuza always insist that he would forever train him instead of Kisara. What was Zabuza's reason behind that?

"Alright listen up everyone." The man said. Everyone was sitting down and the man and woman stood by the door they had all just came through. The man wore a jonnin's vest and black pants. A weird bandana was tied around his waist. Coarse black hair covered his head and his chin. "My name is Asuma Sarutobi."

"And I am Kurenai Yuuhi." The woman replied also. She wore a dress that was made of what looked like bandages wrapped around her body. A single red sleeve covered her left arm. Wavy black hair curled gracefully around her flawless skin and piercing red eyes.

"This is the dorms and we are your dorm leaders." Asuma said loudly. "Let me make this clear. We're in charge and whatever we say goes."

"So let us go through a few ground rules." Kurenai responded. "There will be three people assigned to a dorm. Girls on one side. Boys on the other."

"No food or drinks allowed in the rooms," Asuma said. Haku heard someone mumbled 'aw man.' "No pets. And you will be in your rooms to go to sleep at exactly 10:30 p.m."

"Two rooms will share one bathroom." Kurenai told. "And no disturbances." She looked at Asuma. "That about all."

"Yeah sounds good." he replied. Then he looked at the students. "We shall now tell you what room you'll be staying in." He looked at Kurenai. "Ladies first."

"Kurenai took out a list and began to read. Dorm room A-1. Sakura Haruno. Ino Yamanaka. And Drakana Hatake."

Haku saw a pink haired girl and a blonde hair girl jump up at the same time. They both pointed at each other and yelled, at the same time no doubt. "I cannot sleep in the same room as her! Err stop that! I said STOP!"

"Quiet down you two." Kurenai commanded. A black haired girl had walked up, and Kurenai handed her a string with a key attached to the end of it. "Sakura and Ino take a key also, and go ahead and get settled in your rooms. Dinner will be served at five everyday, and we'll call you when it's ready."

Sulking, Sakura and Ino walked up and grabbed a key, stuck there tongues out at each other then followed the first girl, Drakana. They had the first door on the right side of the room.

"Next up. Dorm room B-1. Naruto Uzumaki. Kiba Inuzuka. Shurin Sakumo." Asuma voiced. Naruto jumped up.

"What. I'm stuck with dog buy."

Then kiba jumped up. "Hey what's that's suppose to mean moron." Naruto and Kiba glared but walked up to Asuma and grabbed their keys. Shurin slowly got up, and instead of going to Asuma to get his key. He walked straight to Kurenai.

"Hey Pretty Lady." He said smiling. Kurenai's expression grew bored and she said.

"Sorry little boy. I'm not your type." She shoved him to Asuma and he grabbed his key defeated. Him, Kiba, and Naruto walked into the room opposite of Sakura, Ino, and Drakana's room, but before they went in though, Haku heard Shurin ask Naruto and Kiba, "Hey have you guys ever read Make out Paradise."

Kurenai shook her head but continued, Dorm room A-2. Rosary, Elisabi, and Dra Arthtic."

As one, the three sisters rose and walked to Kurenai and grabbed the keys. They then walked to the room beside the first one.

"Dorm room B-2. Sasuke Uchiha. Gaara. Shuro Mazaki."

Sasuke, a red head, and a blonde got up. The red head was carrying a giant peanut, and the blonde had one blue eye and one black. They got there keys and went directly to there rooms.

"Dorm room A-3. Ren Remo. Yokoshima. Temari."

"Two blacked hair girl, one with long hair wearing a purple kimono and carrying a stuffed animal, and one with short hair and a black tank top and black shorts walked up and got their keys. In addition, a girl with blonde hair in four pick tails and a pale pink dress went and got hers.

"Dorm room B-3. Shikamaru Nara. Rock Lee. Kimimaro Kaguya."

A brown haired boy, and black haired boy and a white haired boy got their keys and went to there rooms.

"Dorm room A-4 Hinata Hyuga. Kin Tsuchi. Chiyo Hyuga."

The girl beside Kisara stiffened, but slowly rose. Kisara smiled sweetly after her. Then whispered to Haku. "There's something strange going on. She got scared of either this Hinata girl or that Kin Girl. I would like to find out."

"Why? It's not your business." Haku whispered back.

Kisara smiled ever so innocently, "Because I like mysterious. There was also a second of happiness. Therefore, she is happy about being roomed with one person, but she is afraid of the other. "

Following Chiyo was another girl with those curious eyes, and a girl with long black hair tied near the bottom. They walked into the last bedroom on the right side.

"Dorm room B-4. Sakon. Ukon. Kankuro."

Two twins with white hair, got up, and Haku saw an evil smirk pass between them. They got their key and went into their room followed by a boy with dusty blonde hair and purple face paint. They too went into the last room on that side. 

"Dorm room A-5. Tenten. Tayuya. Akimara. Your room will be the first door up those stairs." Kurenai pointed to the stairs on her left. 

A girl with brown double buns got up first and grabbed her key. Then a girl wearing a hat wear locks of her pink hair fell through rips stepped up, with a girl with silky black hair and piercing yellow eyes following behind her.

"Dorm room B-5. Neji Hyuga. Kidomaru. Dosu."

A boy with long brown hair and the same pale eyes as Chiyo came up. Not far behind a boy with brown hair and another with his whole head in bandages stepped up.

"Due to the number of students we have at the school right know. The next two groups will have an extra person staying with them until the rest of the students get here." Kurenai explained. "Dorm room A-6. Brandi Arthtic. Sen Remo. Kisara Momochi. Haku."

"WHAT!" Haku yelled jumping up. "Why am I rooming with girls!

"Because you are one silly." Kurenai purred.

"No I'm not!" Haku yelled back. "I'm a guy!"

Kurenai and Asuma looked at each other then back at Haku. They stared at him for a long time then shook their heads.

"Sorry, you just look and sound too much like a girl." Asuma concluded.

"And you have great hair." Kurenai added." There's no way youre a guy."

"But I am." Haku whined.

"Any who." Kurenai said. She held up the keys. Kisara jumped up happily and grabbed the whining Haku by the arm. A girl with uberly curly orange and black hair was bouncing in front of her. Behind Kisara was a girl with a long black ponytail and eerie silver eyes. They each grabbed a key and made their way up the stairs, when they heard Asuma speak from below.

"Dorm room B-5. Choji Akimachi. Shino Aburame. Jurebo. Zaku."

Kisara did not see who is was that got up but she had other matters. She was over come with joy that Haku was going to be sharing a room with her. They could talk for hours and play games and it would be oh so much fun. (Kisara also thinks of Haku as a girl. Haku: Hey but I am a boy. Me: Oh I know you are *Hugs Haku* I just wuv you)

The curly hair girl opened up the door and everyone piled in.

~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Aug 21, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



"Ohh this is soooooo cute. It's like a mini apartment." The orange haired girl cried in joy.

Kisara looked around. It was a spacious room. A bunk bed and a single bed stood at one side of the room. On the other were a couch, a chair, and a T.V. There was a door by the front door, which probably led to the bathroom, and a desk was by a window straight back. The Orange haired girl pounced on the top of the bunk bed, and disappeared below the side. She then popped her head up.

"He he. I call the top bunk." 

Kisara was about to set her bag on the lone bed, but the black haired girl pushed through and placed hers on it first. She glared at Kisara, silver eyes flashing with challenge. Kisara sighed.

"Well Haku, do you want the bed or the couch." Kisara asked.

"I'll take the couch Kisara." Haku sighed. He so did not want to be mistaken for a girl. Kisara smiled warmly and sat her bags on the bed. She plopped down happily. This was turning into a good day, Kisara though happily. Then, suddenly, the orange haired girl popped her head below the top bunk. 

"Hiya. My name is Sen Remo." She said joyfully.

Kisara smiled. "I'm Kisara Momochi." Then she pointed to Haku who had sat grumpily on the chair. "And that is Haku."

Kisara and Sen turned and stared at the black haired girl. She looked to be asleep.

"Then that must be Brandi." Kisara concluded.

"How'd you figure that." Sen asked confused.

"Because when they called us the said, Sen, Brandi, Kisara, and Haku." Kisara replied. "So just put two and two together."

"Two and two together." Sen whispered. Then she closed her eyes as if in thought. Suddenly they popped open and she exclaimed. "So it's 22."

"What's 22?" Kisara asked confused.

"Two and two together. 22." Sen replied happily.

Kisara slapped her forehead. "Sure o.k."

Then Sen jumped down from the top bunk and bounded over to Haku. "Hmmm, you really do look like a girl."

"What!" Haku shouted.

"Keep it down." Brandi shouted, suddenly sitting up. The lower she said. "I'm trying to sleep."

Everyone looked at her, and she lay down again. Then Haku said. "I not a girl."

"Oh, silly, I know your not. But you still look like one." Sen giggled.

~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~






*Spoiler*: __ 



"Chips?" Choji offered to the other guy, Jurebo. Jurebo was a little bit chubbier than Choji, but Choji did not care. 

"What kind." Jurebo asked sniffing the air.

"Plain sorry." Choji said looking into the full bag of chips, he was holding.

"He he yum!" Jurebo said back. Choji and Jurebo started greedily eating the bags of chips, plopping down on the floor.

Zaku sat on the bottom bunk watching those two eating. 

"Hey you two. Try not to spill anything. I don't want bugs crawling around in here." Zaku looked up at Shino and smirked. "Wait it's too late. They're already here."

Shino frowned. 

~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~





*Spoiler*: __ 



Tenten sat uneasily on the chair. Her two new roommates where from the sound, and not all together cheery. One had pink hair, and a little attitude problem Tenten could tell she was strong, but even the pink haired girl seemed afraid of the other one. The other one, she had not said anything. All she did was come in here, sat on the lone bed and watched every movement that she or the pinked haired did. It was kinda creepy.

"So Panda ears. What's your name." The pink haired girl smirked. She sat crossed legged on the bottom bunk.

Tenten had a flare of anger, but quickly calmed down. Through clinched teeth she replied, "My name is Tenten, and I'd appreciate it if you didn't call me that."

"Yeah sure whatever, Panda ears. I am Tayuya. This here is Akimara."

Tenten looked at the girl Akimara. She looked familiar but Tenten could not place why. It was something about those eyes. She had seen them before. Somewhere before.

~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~




*Spoiler*: __ 



Kidomaru jumped up to the top bunk. That punk with the weird looking eyes had claimed the single bed, and Dosu took the bottom bunk. Man, he hated these leaf ninjas. He could wait until Orochimaru gave them the ok to take them out. He moved a little and the weird eyed guy looked at him.

"You’re from the sound aren't you?" He asked.

Kidomaru smirked. "You bet. Got a problem with it, Pearly."

The guy's eyes narrowed. "No."

Then slowly he got up and walked quietly out the door.

"Man that guys get on my nerves." Kidomaru said throwing his legs over the side of the bed. Dosu, who was sitting on the couches back, looked up quickly.

"Don't underestimate him. He is stronger than he looks." Dosu warned.

Kidomaru pouted and mumbled. "I could still take him though."

~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~





*Spoiler*: __ 



Hinata squealed. "I can't believe were staying in the same room, let alone the same school. This will be so much fun."

Hinata was hugging Chiyo. Chiyo giggled. "Yeah so much fun." Hinata giggled as she let go of Chiyo. Chiyo through a hard glance at Kin.

"Well well, If it isn't little miss traitor." Kin smirked. "Long time no see."

"Good to see you again Kin." Chiyo remarked. Kin turned and through her bags on the single bed. 

"I'll take this bed if you don't mind." Kin replied passively. 

Chiyo just stared at Kin. Hinata placed her hand on her shoulder.

"Who is this girl Chiyo?" Hinata asked quietly.

"Her name is Kin Tsuchi. I new her once." Chiyo replied. Then she giggled. "Her bark is worst than her bite though, so no need to worry Hinata." 

Hinata looked a little worried though and Kin Glared at Chiyo from where she sat on her bed. Chiyo walked past and put her bags on the top bunk. Chiyo jumped up and sat down. Then she shivered. Who else was here from the sound? Chiyo lied to Hinata. Kin was strong, but Chiyo had to assure Hinata. Hinata was too nice a person to worry about that kind of stuff. Chiyo would just have to make sure no sound ninja hurt any of her friends. Chiyo clenched her fist. She would destroy those ninjas.

~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~





*Spoiler*: __ 



"My, would you." Sakon started. Then Ukon finished. "Look at this room."

Sakon through his bags on the top bunk, while Ukon through his on the bottom. Kankuro sat down on the single bed and watched the other two. They were creeping him out. They kept finishing each other sentences and some times would look at each other and laugh, as if the read each other’s mind. Kankuro shivered. These two were very creepy.

"Isn't it..."

"Spacious, why ...."

"Yes it is. How...."

"Very roomy." Then they both looked at Kankuro. "What is..."

"Your name?"

"Kankuro." he replied sullenly.

"We are...."

"Sakon and Ukon. It's a ...."

"Pleasure to meet you."

Kankuro nodded. Why couldn't he be stuck with someone less creepy, like that guy with the bushy eyebrows, or that one with the bugs, or even that annoying little blonde brat.

~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yoko kept looking back and forth. The one girl who was Sen sister, Ren, and the blonde haired girl, Temari were fighting over the single bed. They had been fighting for a while, and Yoko didn't like it one bit. she really wish they would stop arguing.

"Please. If it that serious, I'll take the bed." Yoko pleaded. "just please stop fighting."

"Aw be quiet." Ren said. Temari walked up her. 

"And what's with that stupid looking stuffed animal. Aren't you old enough to not have to carry it everywhere."

"But." Yoko said trying to step back. Ren had also came forward and she and Temari were each pulling Miyu's ears. "Stop."

"Here let me see that." Ren said. She pulled Miyu from Yoko's grasp.

"No!." Yoko gasped.

"Hey, we could use this as target practice." Temari said. Her and Ren, turned around and started walking away. Ren followed.

"Give me back Miyu." Yoko threaten through clenched teeth. Temari and Ren turned and looked slowly at her. They flinched. Yoko had her hands clenched in fist, her eye twitching violently. There even seem to be a demonic aura surrounding her. Hesitantly, Temari through Miyu back at Yoko. Yoko caught her gently and cuddled it. Then sweetly, she smiled at Ren and Temari and said. "Why thank you. I knew you would see it my way."

Then Yoko plopped happily on the single bed, still cuddling Miyu.

~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Aug 21, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



"This is so youthful!" Lee exclaimed. Shikamaru walked right past him.

"No, it's all just a drag." Shikamaru plopped himself on the bottom bunk, laid down, and placed his hands behindhis head.

"How so?" Lee asked, his face dropping.

"Well I hate school, and the only reason I came was because Ino made me." He told.

"How could this Ino person make you do anything." That white haired kid said. He came and sat his stuff behind the couch.

"Her and my dad are close, and her dad din't want her going by herself. Her dad came and asked mine and my friends dad if we would go along with her. Of course I was forced to go."

"For shame." The white hair replied. "Who are you any way."

"I am Shikamaru Nara." he replied, starting to close his eyes. He heard Rock Lee introduce him self. Then the white haired said.

"I am Kimimaro Kaguya." Shikamru heard something move Then Kimimaro asked Lee. "You look like you are skilled in taijutsu."

"The very best." Lee replied.

"Hm. How about we go and spare with each other. I'm fairly good at Taijutsu myself, and I believe I may be better than you"

"No one is better than me, but I accept your challenge."

Shikamaru heard Kimimaro and Lee walk out then he Sighed, rolled over and went right to sleep.

~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~




*Spoiler*: __ 



"I can't believe we all got to be roommates." Dra squealed. She spun about the room in joyful glee. Then she giggled and plopped down happily on the single bed.

"Un-nu, Little Sis." Elisabi scolded. "I get that bed."

"But." Dra whined. "I'm the littlest, well exept for Brandi."

"And the most flexible. You get top." Elisabi said pointing to the top bunk. "I, being the oldest, get this bed all to my self."

"What!" Dra demanded. "What about Rosary. You can't count her out of this."

Elisabi turned her head. She looked at Rosary who was busily sweeping the floor. "Hey Rosi."

Rosary face lefted up.

"Would you like the single bed." Elisabi asked.

"No Big Sis. I am perfectly fine with sleeping on the bunk." Rosary replied.

Elisabi turned back to Dra and smirked. Pouting Dra slowly got up and swung her self up to the top bunk. "You are impossible Big Sis." She giggled.

"But I'm just so cute and cuddly." Elisabi replied innocently, plopping her self on the bed.

~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~





*Spoiler*: __ 



"Gaara." Sasuke replied cooly as he sat himself on the bed.

"Sasuke." Gaara aknowledged, walking past him and depoisting himself on the top bunk. Then once they both settled themselves they turn to look at the new kid. He was blonde, with clear white skin, and his eyes were two different colors. He was looking at stuff around the room and suddenly he spun around and pointed at sasuke.

"YOU!" He shouted.

"Wha!" Sasuke shouted back thrown off balance.

Then the boy bowed. "It's a pleasure to meet you. My name is Shuro Mazaki." He turned to Gaara and did the same. "It's a pleasure to meet you both, but I have to warn you."

"Nn." Sasuke mumbled confused.

"This school........... IT"S A CONSPIRACY!!!!!!!" Shuro shouted. Then he ran and hid underneath the chair.

Gaara and Sasuke looked at each other and got up.

"I'm outta here." Sasuke declared.

"Yeah, me too." Gaara agreed.

Silently they walked out the door, leaving Shuro mumbling incoherent phrases underneath the chair.

~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~




*Spoiler*: __ 



"Ino-Pig." Sakura sneared.

"Billborad Brow."Ino mumbled.

Drakana sat uncertainly on the couch watching as Sakura and Ino fought. They, of course were fighting about the single bed. She sighed once, then slowly got up.

"Since it is obvious that you two will kill each other before you can figure out who will sleep on that bed. I shall take it."

"Wha!" Sakura shouted, as Drakana walked in between her and Ino. Silently she sat her stuff down on the bed. 

"Oh no she doesn't." she heard Ino say. She felt someone roughly grab her shoulder, but before she could be spun around, she did so herself, grabbing the hand and twisting it up behind Ino's back. 

"I don't want to hurt you ok. So please stop fighting." Drakana said cheerfully. She shoved Ino forward, letting go of her arm in the process. "So again please stop fighting."

Sakura and Ino stood twitching as Drakana walked toward the door. "I'll be back later ok. I'm gonna go find Sasuke."

Sakura's and Ino's eyes widened as they lepted forward, shout at the same time, "He's mine." 

But Drakana slammed the door and kepted walking.

~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~




*Spoiler*: __ 



"I could show you it." Naruto offered. He sat on the bottom bunk, Kiba on the single bed, and Shurin on the back of the couch. 

"Could you, pretty please." Shurin begged.

"Ok." Naruto brought his hands up in the famous Tiger sign. "Sexy Jutsu!"

Smoke covered the area, but as it slowly disappeared, Shurin gasped.

"It's, it's, it's WONDERFUL!" Shurin shouted.

Naruto sat perfectly on his, in the image of a naked lady, with two blonde picktails swirling gracefully around his flawless form. He stayed that way for a second then changed back.

"But, but, but, but I like the pretty lady." Shurin whined. stretching his hand out, as if he was trying to grab what remain of that jutsu.

"Sorry man, it just feels weird you staing at me with drool coming out of you mouth and all." Naruto replied.

"It's ok." Shurin sighed. then he fell back on to the couch, leaving his feet in the air. "I still have my imagnation.

Shurin sighed again


----------



## Gecka (Aug 21, 2007)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> thank you so much. I have a reall big post that i sent to my *beta*, but *she* has responded yet, so as soon as *she* does. I'll post it.



thats what i mean...


----------



## Dogma (Aug 21, 2007)

Shadow Angel (Or just most angels in general.)

Make people think of something effeminate?


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Aug 22, 2007)

good job in the room pairings Kisara! I just can't wait for when Chiyp realises that all the sound ninja are there! Evwen when she sees Neji! OMG I GET SOOOO EXITED


----------



## Dragonessa (Aug 22, 2007)

AWESOME! Update soon please!!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 22, 2007)

Dang It Its Killing Me What Dorm My Guys Gonna Be In


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Aug 22, 2007)

> I AM NOT A GIRL!!!.....that's ish just offensive.....



>.< I'm so sorry. Please forgive me.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 22, 2007)

When R U Gonna Update


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Aug 22, 2007)

Soon hopefully. I've been writing some, but not enough to send it to shadow angel yet, but hopefully, if i write after i get off line, by tommorrow the next day at most. And your character will be coming in very shortly. sodon't worry.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Aug 22, 2007)

The exitment is really killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 22, 2007)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> Soon hopefully. I've been writing some, but not enough to send it to shadow angel yet, but hopefully, if i write after i get off line, by tommorrow the next day at most. And your character will be coming in very shortly. sodon't worry.



Sweet..............


----------



## Dragonessa (Aug 22, 2007)

I can't wait to see what's next? Will Orochimaru be at the Academy? What are his plans? I love the room assignments. Very nice job. I nearly died laughing when Haku was roomed with girls. And they say "You have great hair so you must be a girl". Too funny. Keep up the great work and UPDATE SOON.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Aug 22, 2007)

OI think that when Orochimaru sees Chiyo...OH GOD! I think I know! He might wanna fight her or somethin like that


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 22, 2007)

I Cant Wait Till My Charecter Sees Hinata


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh and by the way Yoko is one of Oro-kuns fas(3rd behind Aki and Sasuke of course) and if you need info about Miyu just ask kay...and you called haku-kun a girl...oh well it was funny


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 23, 2007)

THE SUSPENCE IS KILLING ME, I Wanna Know Whats Gonna Happen


----------



## Dragonessa (Aug 23, 2007)

I can't wait for what's next! Please update soon Kisara! PLEASE!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 23, 2007)

Espeassaly When My Charecter Sees Hinata Hyuuga


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Aug 23, 2007)

Rock Lee Luver said:


> Oh and by the way Yoko is one of Oro-kuns fas(3rd behind Aki and Sasuke of course) and if you need info about Miyu just ask kay...and you called haku-kun a girl...oh well it was funny



Well haku is still awesome and my favorite character, but hey even i accidently call her a girl........ crap.

and updates on the story will have to wait another day. I have open house tonight so i won't be able to post anything sorry.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 23, 2007)

Darn, Oh Well I Can Wait


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Aug 23, 2007)

*lays out a pillow* I'll just wait here.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 23, 2007)

*Pulls Out Sleeping Bag* HyugaNinja U Have A Good Idea


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Aug 23, 2007)

Lol, thanks Spike Uchiha! I kinda have a good sense of humor! SLUMBER PARTY ON THREAD! LOL! (Kisara, just kiddong on the slumber party part)


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 23, 2007)

Your Welcome


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Aug 24, 2007)

Wanna be on my friendsa list Spike Uchiha


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Aug 24, 2007)

lol you guys are reatarded (trust me thats a complainment, i always say RR reatards rock.) anyway I think a slumber party is awesome, count me in....... wait I'm the reason your slumber partying, so does that mean i can't slumber with you....... man


any ho i'm sending the new post to my beta now so hopefully he'll be on by tonight so i can post it for ya.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 24, 2007)

Yay, And HyugaNinja Sure


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Aug 24, 2007)

lol well we'll need ramen -10 bowls ramen poofs out of nowhere-


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 24, 2007)

Sweet *Starts Eating*


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Aug 24, 2007)

Kisara CAN Join us! Of course she could, shes the one who made the fic in the first place! Anyway, whens the next uptata coming up?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 24, 2007)

HyugaNinja, I Said U Could Put Me on Ur Buddy List


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Aug 24, 2007)

soon hopefully soon. It is starting a new day at school, and all this parting has givin me an idea of this night (in the story mind you)


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Aug 24, 2007)

okay, Kisara take ur time. I just can't wait!

Spike Uchiha: I added u to my buddy list already and if u like you can put me on urs.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 24, 2007)

Oi, Hyuuga Ninja, when are you going to actually send me the next chapter?  Or did you give up on it?

Anyways, just came here to stop by and tear apar- *cough* demolish- I mean tear- I mean demolish- I mean...

I came here to critizise this fanfic


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Aug 24, 2007)

and, if you came here to tear apa*cough* demolis *cough* critize, then what do you think of it.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 24, 2007)

Well, make sure to use spell check.

Other than that, I really can't say much since it is comedy.  Still readin' it though.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Aug 25, 2007)

Aslyum, I think gave up on it sorry I thought I sent u the chapter. Anyway, Im making a fic with three other people right know, we are working on plots. But one of them has'nt sent the plot yet. So thats why I havent made any fics lately even though I already thought of one. But do you wanme to keep going on the fic


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Aug 25, 2007)

Here is is everyone, the new post. the slumbering has paid off.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Saturday
Day 2


Tsunade yawned, stretching her arms out above her. She glanced sleepily over at Tonton who laid sprawled out on his canopied bed. A knock was heard on the door. 

"Come in." Tsunade sang. She pulled the covers off of her and placed her bear feet on the carpetted ground.

Anko opened the door. "You have a student that's just arrived. He needs a room."

"O.k. Give me a second to get dress. While I do, go wake up Asuma. Have him meet me in my room. As for the strudent, go ahead and have him wait in my room."

"Yes Lady Tsunade." Anko replied, as she closed the door. Tsunade stretched out her legs and stood up. 

"Ooooink." Tonton signed looking tiredly up. Tsunade understood him prfectly. He had said, "five more minutes."

"Time to get up." Tsunade yawned again. She stumbled her way to her bathroom.

Five minutes later, Tsunade walked proudly down the hall to the door at the end. Tonton trailing happily behind. She opened the door, startling a boy who was sitting side ways on the throne. He pulled his legs off the arm of the chair and watched as Tsunade went to her desk. Then he stared as tonton came over to him and oinked loudly.

"I would get up if I was you."Tsunade said almost absently. "That's Tonton's seat and he doesn't like people in it."

The boy jumped up, his red hair flashed in the light. Tsunade looked down at the file on the desk in front of her. "You are Spike, is that correct."

"Yes."

"I am Tsunade. I will be your princple. That is Tonton over there." Tsunade said pointing to the pig who just settled himself in his throne. "He will be your vice princple."

"The pig is vice princple?" Spike asked. 

Tsunade gave him a hard long stare. "Your point." She asked slowly.

"Um, nothing just making sure." Spike mumbled alittle afraid of Tsunade's murderous stare. A knock came from the door behind Spike and he turned to look.

"Come in," Tsunade told. The door opened to reveal a guy with a short black bread and a women with long curly black hair. 

"You called for us Lady Tsunade." The guy replied coming up beside Spike, the girl on spikes other side.

"Why of course. See this here young man is named Spike. He just arrived, please show him to his room." Tsunade ordered, putting her feet on her desk and leaning back.

"Right away Lady Tsunade." The girl replied. They turned around and started for the door with Spike close behind.

~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~

"You'll stay here for the school year." Asuma told, handing Spike a key. Spike nodded and was going to open the door. "Your roommates will be here shortly."

"Sure." Spike said as he walked in the room and slammed the door.

"Ungrateful brat." Asuma mumbled.

"Don't worry. It's time to get up these little brats up anyway." Kurenai assured. "lets go get the other two first."

Kurenai looped her arm around Asuma and they walked alittle more down the hall.

~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~

Alittle later, the whole group of students sat wearily and tired eyed in thecommon area all listening to Asuma and Kurenai explain the rules of breakfast. Kisara nugded Hakus arm.

"Why did they come for you." She asked him.

"They realized I was actually a guy, and they relocated me." Haku explained. "I'm dorming with this dude with red hair, and another one with black hair. Spike and Zaku, I believe."

"But why couldn't you stay with me." Kisara pouted.

"Because I'm a guy." He replied. 

"And!" Kisara whined. Haku laughed at her and gave her a quick friendly hug.

"Alright let's go." Asuna shouted. Everyone started getting up.

Haku pulled on Kisara's hand, "Come on, we're gonna be late."

Following the throng of students, they made their way to the cafetaria. Kisara, looking ahead, saw a familar figure, and pulling Haku along, ran up to meet with their friend.

"Why hello Chiyo." Kisara sang.

"Good morning Kisara." Chiyo said smiling. "Haku."

Then they walked forward and into the hallway, when from behind, they heard.

"Get your flithly hands away you perv."

Haku, Kisara, and Chiyo looked back.

They saw that one boy, Shurin, and a pink haired girl. The pink haired girl was facing Shurin, her fist upin a deathly pose.

"But, Your just the picture of perfection. May we have alittle time together, You know, to get and know each other better." He asked.

"Not in your life time perv." The girl shouted, then punched Shurin right in the jaw.She stromed off leaving him there, pouting and rubbing his face. Then hiseyes brighten, and he started after another girl with blonde hair in a ponytail.

"That girl," Chiyo told, "the one with the pink hair. Her name is Sakura."

"She seems, well brutle." Kisara said. "She didn't have to go and punch him like that. All he wanted to do was become friends with her."

"Well Kisara, since we've been here, he hasn't shown himself to be that type to keep his hands to his self." Haku explained slowly.

"Huh?" Kisara asked.

"Yeah but Sakura isn't really all that modest either." Chiyo said back." You should she her when this guy Sasuke comes around. Then she acts almost slutty."

"Slutty?" Kisara asked even more confused.

Haku slapped his head, and Chiyo shock her.

"Clueless." Chiyo sighed.

"Unfornately." Haku sighed also, placinghis arm around Kisara and dragging her along.

"What are you guys talking about."


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 25, 2007)

Yay Im In....... So Im In A Dorm With Haku And Zaku


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 25, 2007)

HyugaNinja said:


> Aslyum, I think gave up on it sorry I thought I sent u the chapter. Anyway, Im making a fic with three other people right know, we are working on plots. But one of them has'nt sent the plot yet. So thats why I havent made any fics lately even though I already thought of one. But do you wanme to keep going on the fic



Overall, I have no control on whatever it is that you do.  I won' make you keep going and I won' make you quit.  All actions are based upon yourself and the containment of the soul known as free-will.

Oh, also, I never got anything from you at all.  I have indeed checked my inbox and have yet to find anything having to do with you or anything that has to do with a story.  I did get a story from Hakanami but it was his own original one.  I believe.

Well, good luck then and I'll be rootin' for yo'.

~Saint Asylum


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey I like Sakura! Well she kind of actSlutty but It's not her fault


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 26, 2007)

Agreed Some Times ^^^^


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Aug 26, 2007)

yes true. and believe it or not, I'm a hardcore sakura and sasuke pairing fan. as a matter of fact I am currently writing and update my sasusaku. Check it out, the link is in my sigs spoiler. The one labeled fanfic of course. But as I did with Haku. I love to make fun of character I personally love. So don't take it personally. Just ask my sisters. I make fun of Orochimaru and Haku alot, but they are my favorite characters out of all the anime i watch.

Well anyway. I just sent the new part to Shadow angel, and as soon as he replys I shall update. So be patient.


----------



## Dragonessa (Aug 26, 2007)

YAAAY! You updated! I can't wait for when Aki comes back into play! Bring her in again soon! I just got back from Columbus, OH and then Indiana after that...I was in Columbus for Walking with Dinosaurs: The Live Experience...and then we went to Indiana to visit relatives...I'm really tired now....*grabs pillow, blankie, zzzzzzzzz*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 26, 2007)

Ok Cool Cant Wait For The Next Chapter, And I Know Some One Else Is Here...


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Aug 26, 2007)

YAY! I can't wait till my character sees Kiba, Neji and Orochimaru!


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Aug 26, 2007)

It shall be interesting with Yoko sharing a room with Temari and Ren lol I can't wait till she meets Lee


----------



## Dragonessa (Aug 27, 2007)

Next chapter woman!!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 27, 2007)

Ok Im Awaiting A New Chapter


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow, allready?  You guys are being impatient allready?  If I were you all, I would let her take her time with it in order to perfect it.  Trying to rush perfection will end up making it a hell of a lot worse.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Aug 27, 2007)

were just exited thats all. Its porobably cause we just LOVE the fic sooooooo much, that it just gets us over exited. I wait patiently even though it looks like I don't. I think its just that were all exited


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 27, 2007)

YES Exactly ^


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Aug 27, 2007)

> were just exited thats all. Its porobably cause we just LOVE the fic sooooooo much, that it just gets us over exited. I wait patiently even though it looks like I don't. I think its just that were all exited




Yep she described it perfectly but if need be we can wait!


----------



## Dragonessa (Aug 28, 2007)

Well I'm very excited about the next chapter! 

Just so you people know...while you wait for Kisara to update why not take a look at my fanfics? Links to each are in my sig. Just so you know!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 28, 2007)

Wheres The New Chapter


----------



## Dragonessa (Aug 28, 2007)

People please read my fanfics! Not being whiny or anything but please! I want people to read them!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 28, 2007)

I Read A New Breed Of Ninja


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Aug 28, 2007)

I read ur Haku foc Dragonessa and It is awesome! You have a very great imagination and skill! Whens the next chapt for it comming up?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi HyugaNinja


----------



## I so Love Gaara (Aug 28, 2007)

Have sand ninja com too

Gaara-emotional training

Kankuro-sasori's assistent

temari-student because Shikamaru is coming


----------



## Dragonessa (Aug 28, 2007)

Leave comments on my fanfics please! I just updated Daughter of the Serpent and I will update Senbon Siblings.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Aug 28, 2007)

^_^! YAY! And hello Spike!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Aug 28, 2007)

I AM SO SO SO SO SORRRY.   >.<  I know i haven't updated in a while. But I have been sick since friday and school started yesterday and I am still sick, and so I hope you shall forgive me. How can I ever make it up to you guys........... *Lightbulb * I know!!!!!! How would you guys like a update on the story!!!!!!!! WOuld you forgive me then. well even if you don't here it is.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Neji sat down, his bowl of ramen untouched in front of him. Tenten and Lee sat across from him.

"What do you guys think of this place." Tenten asked enthusiatically. 

"It is the center of youth." Lee exclaimed.

"Waste of time." Neji mumbled. Tenten frowned alittle. 

"But Neji, think of all the strong opponents here." Tenten said. "You have that Uchiha, Naruto here also, and that red head from the sand village."

"I also saw your cousin, and another girl who has your eyes." Lee added.

"And all those sound ninja's." Tenten agreed."Just think of all the training you could get done here."

Neji smirked. "I guess your right." then he looked sharply up." Did you say another girl with my eyes."

Lee nodded. "I saw her yesterday. She's a hyuga no doubt."

"And she's not Hinata." Neji pressed.

"For sure." Lee assured. "She had brownish hair, very close to yours actually."

Neji stood up. "I'm not hungry." He pushed the bowl away from him and turned away. Activiting his byakugan, he scanned the surrounding people. There! He spotted her, sitting across the room, talking to somepeople he didn't know. Returning his eyes to normal, he started toward her.

"Neji!" Tenten exclaimed. He heard Tenten and Lee get up, but he didn't care. He had to see what HER reasons were for coming here. Why she of all people thought she was good enough to even show up. Even Hinata showed more potentional then she did. 

Coming closer to her, he could see the people around her were not ninja's from the leaf village. He didn't know were any of them came from, but she was happily talking away to all of them.  As he got closer, she looked up, and he could see a momentary laspe of fright pass between her eyes, but she quickly looked down.

"Neji" He heard her mumbled.

"Chiyo." He replied back. Walking over beside, he grabbed her arm and forced her up. "our going home."

He heard gasps coming from the people in the table.

"But Neji." Chiyo objected, trying without success to release her arm. 

"You are too weak to last here." Neji replied coldly, jerking her another step forward.

"But I want to stay." Chiyo replied in a hushed and scared tone. "I want to get stronger."

"The is no way a weakling like you could ever get strong." Neji said in that same cold voice. "Your destiny cannot be change no matter how hard you try."

He pulled her another step.

"Please Neji." Chiyo urged desperately, still trying to free her arm.

"No." Neji replied, and again pulled her a step forward.

"Let go of her." a voice replied calmly.

Neji turned to look. The voice had come the girl girl who had been sitting beside Chiyo. This girl had blue hair in a long braid, and green bangs. Her eyes were closed, as she drunk something out of a cup.

"Stay out of this. You have no right meddling in this." Neji said. He turned and pulled her another step.

"I said 'Let go of her.'" The girl replied again. This time, she sat down her cup and stood up. Turning slowly to face Neji, her aqua eyes staring at him. "She doesn't have to go with you if she doesn't want to."

"She has no right to be here." Neji replied. 

The girl turned to Chiyo. "Miss Chiyo, did you get a letter saying you can attend this school."

"Yes." Chiyo whispered after a moments hesitation.

"See there, she does have a right to be here." The girl responding.

"She's going to leave and thats final." Neji commanded.

"How about this." The girl smirked. "I challenge you to a duel. A battle, me and you, and hey, lets make this interesting. A double battle. A pairs battle. Two against two. If I win, you leave her alone and she can stay and do what ever she pleases to do. But if you win."

"She goes home where she belongs." Neji ended, smirking himself. "It's a deal. But your desiny has already been decided. Meet me in the gym after lunch."

"No." Kisara said shortly.

"What!" Neji hissed.

"We meet beside the pool after lunch. Not the gym." Kisara suggested.

"Fine whatever." Neji agreed. "But pool or no pool, you still are not strong enough to fight me."

"Yeah yeah whatever," the girl said. "But when I kick your butt, you better keep up your end of the bargin, Destiny Boy."

"By the way, what is your name." Neji asked. Chiyo tugged alittle, and Neji let go. 

"I'm Kisara," She told. Then she spun and sat back down in her seat, picked up her cup and started drinking again, clearly showing that the conversion was over.

"Chiyo, if I was you, I would started packing." Neji said, and then he turned around and walked away.

Chiyo sat down holding her wrist, and shaking her head. 

"You shouldn't have done that." Chiyo told Kisara.

"Oh," was all Kisara said in reply.

"Your not going to win." Chiyo said.

"I'm not?" Kisara responded shortly.

"No, and you could get hurt. Neji is tough, really tough. He's no match for you." Chiyo explained.

Kisara sat down her cup. "Listen up. He may be tough, and I may get hurt. But I'm not backing down and I'm not weak and need protection. I can handle my own and then some. But there is no way I'm letting him go around and bulling people...... anyway. I just love some good entertainment." 

"How you you going to get entertained, if you the reason for the enteraining." Haku asked.

Kisara smiled. "Because I postively love a good challenge."

"O.k. But who is going to be your partner." Sen asked. Sen was sitting at the table, along with Haku, Brandi, Brandi's sister, and a quiet girl named Yokoshima.

"Why Chiyo of course." Kisara said like it was obvious.

"Me!" Chiyo exclaimed.

"Of course." Kisara explained. "What better way to prove him wrong then to beat him."

"But, you heard him." Chiyo objected. "I'm weak and I really shouldn't be here."

"And he also said that I was going to lose." Kisara said, winking. "But that's not gonna happen. Now if you excuse me. I must be going."

"To train?" Haku asked.

"No."

"To practice?" Sen asked.

"No."

"To get imformation about your enemy?" Brandi's sister Elisabi asked.

"No.

"To hide?" Chiyo asked hopefully.

"No silly." Kisara giggled. "I'm going swimming."





oh and btw Dragonessa I have read your fanfics well the one with Haku....... notsure if you guys can tell or not but i kinda love haku........ ^///.///^

anywho. Please enjoy. more will come shortly, and thank you guys. YOu people are awesome.


----------



## Dragonessa (Aug 28, 2007)

YAY! Update! Awesome! I just finished Senbon Siblings. The ending is good! Check it out!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Aug 28, 2007)

Already reading it dragonessa. And updates shall be soon. I promise


oh and by the way. I am so happy. I have never had a story thread that even reached 6 pages. Man you people really do make me so happy inside. And i never had a thead with over 100 posts TT,TT You guys are so awesome.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Aug 29, 2007)

ANYTIME TO MAKE U HAPPY! And, WOO HOO! NEJI SAW CHIYO! But I wonder why he told her to go home. I have a feeling that since he is her older bro and all, he's protective. I can't weait till my charatcer sees Kiba and Orochimaru!


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Aug 29, 2007)

COOL! Plus Lee was in it-jumps into the fanfic and huggles lee- 
Lee: Hey stop breaking the fourth wall!
Aw


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 29, 2007)

Yay Update, Im Still Awaiting When My Charecter Sees Hinata


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Aug 29, 2007)

oh don't worry spike. i have written like way ahead, enough for at least three more bigger posts then normal and still have some more to post. I can assure you Hinata will meet Spike very shortly. Likewise with Kiba Hinatahyuga. Now as for teachers. They will have to wait till monday (the storys monday not real time monday) for them to meet their teacher. Which Orochimaru is. If their is any questions about who is a teacher or what, check the very VERY first post. Teachers are in the first spoiler, where as staff are in the second.

Ok. I am now checking my mail, and hopefully shadow angel has review the story and I will post it shortly after. So wait a few minutes and see.

Well thank you again


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 29, 2007)

Yay I Cant Wait


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Aug 29, 2007)

well it just got o.ked so here it is (sorry for the double posting)


*Spoiler*: __ 






"What just happened." Naruto asked. He had just seen the whole dilemma with Neji, that Hyuga girl, and the girl with the blue hair. The blue haired girl just lefted, leaving her friends sitting at the table slapping their heads. 

"I don't know." Sasuke replied. "Something big though."

"You wanna go check it out." Kiba suggested.

"Yeah lets go." Naruto agreed.

Him, Sasuke, and Kiba, stood up and crossed over to the table where it had all taken place.

"What is Neji bothering you guys about."

"He wanted to take Chiyo home." Sen replied. "Naruto right."

"Yeah. Your the girl with the mean sister right." Naruto asked.

Sen nodded, her eyes narrowing as she stared somewhere behind them.

"So what happened with the other girl." Sasuke asked.

"Kisara. She made a deal with him. A battle. If he won, Chiyo had to do what he said. But if she won he had to leave Chiyo alone." Haku explained.

"Is she crazy!" Kiba exclaimed.

"I'm beginning to believe that myself." Chiyo sigh.

"Neji is super strong and almost unbeatable." Sasuke told.

"He ain't no push over." Naruto replied. "This kisara better be as good as she believes she is, or she's gonna get creamed."

"So you know this Neji real well." Haku asked.

"I'll say." Naruto said. "I beat him."

"So you can tell me all about his fighting style." Haku asked, offering the three a seat.

"Probably more so than anyone." Naruto agreed, sitting down.

~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~

"So your name is Drakana." Ino asked. Her, Sakura, Hinata, and Drakana all sat around each other.

Drakana nodded, "Yes."

"And your father is Kakashi." Hinata wanted to know.

"Indeed."

"But he never said anything about you." Sakura pondered. She had known Kakashi for about 3 years and not once has he mention even the slightest clue that he had a daughter.

"Nope." Drakana explained. "See, he had this weird notion, that I was just so cute that if anyone saw me, they would run off with me. I mean there's no room to argue about the adorable part, but I can take care of my self. And the only reason I was allowed to come here was because he wa also offered a job here."

"Wait." Sakura said. "Kakashi Sensei is working here."

"Of course." Drakana replied.

"Oh no no no." 

Everyone looked. A girl with double brown buns stumbled to them and fell into the seat, laying her head inher hands.

"What's wrong Tenten." Hinata asked concerned.

"Neji." She mumbled through her arms.

"What he do this time." Sakura pushed.

Tenten lifted her head. "I have to fight with him in a battle today, and normally I wouldn't mind, but the deal is that if he wins, this Chiyo girl has to go home, and I believe he should just leave her alone, but I can't tell him that, and oh I just don't know what to do." Her head fell back into her arms.

Ino rubbed her back gently. "Just tell him you don't want to."

"But I do, sorta." Tenten mumbled. 

Then why is it so bad." Drakana asked. "If you don't believe in what he's fighting for, but you still want to fight with him. Then just do it."

Tenten was still and then slowly she lefted her head. Her eyes were squinted in thought. "That make since, I guess." She looked hard at Drakana. "Who are you?"

"Drakana Hatake. Pleasure to meet you." 

Tenten smiled "Tenten. The pleasure is mine."

"Now where were we." Ino asked. "Oh yeah. And what is your deal with Sasuke."

"Father told him to watch over me." Drakana explained. "He think's I need protection."

Sakura and Ino's eyes went wide as they thought the same thing. 'Why couldn't I be Kakashi's daughter.'


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 29, 2007)

Yay Update


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Aug 29, 2007)

AWESOME UPATATE SOON PLZ!


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Aug 29, 2007)

Lol ino and sakura are sooo jelous


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Aug 30, 2007)

If soemine starts to flame this thread, I'm sooooo gonna get mad! Steven Goleburt (AKA VANCE), has been flamming almost ALL of my fics! I don't like tahy guy. Anyway, Who here has a Youtube account?


----------



## Dragonessa (Aug 30, 2007)

Ha Ha! Nice update! Ino and Sakura are jealous! Update again soon okay?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 30, 2007)

HyugaNinja said:


> If soemine starts to flame this thread, I'm sooooo gonna get mad! Steven Goleburt (AKA VANCE), has been flamming almost ALL of my fics! I don't like tahy guy. Anyway, Who here has a Youtube account?



..."Goleburt"?


----------



## Dragonessa (Aug 30, 2007)

Saint Jay said:


> ..."Goleburt"?



I think she means "Colbert". There is a "Stephen Colbert" in this forum. He got banned though but for what I don't know.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 30, 2007)

I love how people notice sarcasm.​


----------



## Dragonessa (Aug 30, 2007)

I finally finished "A New Breed of Ninja" read it and enjoy it people!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 30, 2007)

I Read It...................... Its Great


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Aug 30, 2007)

i'll see if i can check it out dragonessa, my computer is actingup so i'm not sure howwell i can stay online..

Stephen coleburt is vance...... really. no wonderi haven't seen vance in a while. hhmmmm.

As for updates. Shadow angel hasn't pmed it back to me, so you'll have to wait awittle. sorry. but thanks all the same. and is a girl named naruto_fan_gurl101 comes on here, she is my little sister,and the creator of Sen and Ren Remo. So she is like my secondin command here, but she don't know it yet, and she doesn't help me in my story. But she has given me advice alot, and she should be honered. so she is second in command. And if she says anything, I swear i have no idea what she is talking about.

and if any of you know her, I'm sorry. Just kidding. well i'll be on for alittle so if anyone wants to talk we can.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 30, 2007)

Oh Man.................................... No New Chapter


----------



## Dragonessa (Aug 30, 2007)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> i'll see if i can check it out dragonessa, my computer is actingup so i'm not sure howwell i can stay online..
> 
> Stephen coleburt is vance...... really. no wonderi haven't seen vance in a while. hhmmmm.
> 
> ...



I'll talk with you! Please leave a comment on my fanfics! They nead to be read! I can't wait for the next update on this fanfic! Please update soon Kisara! I BEG YOU! Lol.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 30, 2007)

I Wanna Talk To Kisara Too


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Aug 30, 2007)

COUNT ME IN!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi HyugaNinja


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey Spike!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Aug 30, 2007)

ok every one I'm here. So how is everyone. Any new stories yu guys have made I should read (yes dragonessa I am reading your ok, and again thanks for Haku). Any questions concerning the story. Anything at all


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 30, 2007)

Im Good...............


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Aug 30, 2007)

that's nice. Spike does meet Hinata in the next post ok, so as soon as shadow angle replied to my pm, I'll post it ok.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 30, 2007)

YES.......................................... FINALLY


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Aug 30, 2007)

^_^ WHOOPIE


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 30, 2007)

I CANT WAIT...


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Aug 30, 2007)

Youre nit the only one


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 30, 2007)

I Wonder Whats Gonna Happen


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey guys, Im goin the California for the weekend (YAY). That means I won't be here for a while ='(. So when I come back, I wanna get the scopp of what was goin on when I was gone okay?


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Aug 31, 2007)

Yay new chapter and the good the about haveing Neji in their is that their's gonna be Lee their to if his team is around-jumps into fanfic(again)and huggles lee-
Lee: Didn't I just tell you not to do that
aw


----------



## Dragonessa (Aug 31, 2007)

I can't wait for the next chapter! I want to see if Aki actually starts talking to people because she seems like she doesn't talk much in the story.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 31, 2007)

Me Cant Wait Till New Chapter


----------



## Dragonessa (Aug 31, 2007)

Can't wait for new chapter! *runs around like crazy person*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 31, 2007)

Im Usally Not This Calm


----------



## Dragonessa (Sep 1, 2007)

Kisara.....you're going to spaz on the spot but I started up a sequel to my Haku fanfic! Read it and leave a comment on it please!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 3, 2007)

Where Is Everyone....


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 3, 2007)

Dragonessa said:


> Kisara.....you're going to spaz on the spot but I started up a sequel to my Haku fanfic! Read it and leave a comment on it please!



YEAH I LOVE YOU YOU ARE AWESOME SO VERY AWESOME...... ahem sorry about that. As for update, sorry i haven't got a pm back from shadow angel.....and the reason i haven't been on this weekend was because when i went to my dads house, the internet was down so i couldn't get on. I'm sorry. but execpt undivided attention to this story and hopefully lots of updates this week.

well Again sorry about this weekend please forgive me, and Updates soon I promise


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 3, 2007)

Yo Kisara, Im Awaiting An Update


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 3, 2007)

I know, and I'm sorry, I have to wait for apporval sorta speak, but don't worry hopefully it'll be soon


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 3, 2007)

GOOD......................................................


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 3, 2007)

Well here it is. The newest update. Hope you all like it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shikamaru sat up groggily, and looked around. No one was here, and the sun was over the horizon. It was probably some time around 10. Ugg. Shikamaru fell back unto his bed. That's when the door slammed open.

"I can not believe this." Shikamaru opened one eye and saw Lee pacing back and forth. Lee turned to him. "Can you believe it."

"What am I suppose to believe." Shikamaru asked confused.

"Then you do not know." Lee exclaimed.

"Know what."Shikamaru asked again

"How can this be." Lee pondered

"What not be." Shikamaru asked for a thrid time. Lee was starting to get on his nerves.

"Where you not in the cafeteria this morning, not even a our an hour ago." Lee pondered.

"No, of course not. I was sleeping." Shikamaur objected.

"Well Neji and this girl made a deal, and their gonna settle it with a battle today after lunch." Lee explained.

"Who's the girl." Shikamaru asked.

"No one knows." Lee sighed.

"And her skills."

"No one knows." Lee sighed again.

"This is just so complicated." Shikamaru sighed himself. He rolled over and closed his eyes.

"But can you believe that Neji didn't ask me to be his partner." Lee exclaimed.

"Partner?" Shikamaru said.

"Yes. This girl said that it would be a two on two battle." Lee explained. "And Neji asked Tenten to be his partner. Is Tenten really better than me."

"At least she doesn't complained." Shikamaru mumbled. His eyes still close, he pretended to be asleep. He heard Lee pace around some more then walk out. He sighed, rolled back over and got up. He just had to see who this girl was, and what made her think she could beat someone as powerful as Neji.

~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~

"Hey Hinata" Kiba shouted. He was sitting on a bench over looking a walkway, and he saw Hinata coming toward him.

"Hello Kiba." She said in her small melodic voice. "How do you like it here so far."

"It's ok." Kiba shrugged. "Still tying to figure out how I can smuggle Akamaru in though."

Hinata giggled. "Did you hear what happened in the cafeteria today."

"What" Kiba asked confused.

Hinata explained everything, giving as mush detail as she could.

"Interesting." Kiba whispered. "And this is all happening after lunch."

"Yes." Hinata sighed. "I have to go find Chiyo. I'm sorry Kiba, will you excuse me."

Hinata stood up and scurried off. She had to find Chiyo, and see if she was ok. Running down the hall she rounded a corner. The hall was empty, and no sounds could be heard. She was heading for the dorms, and when she rounded the next corner, she colided with something hard.

Falling down on her but she let out a big 'ouf.'

"I'm sorry, I didn't see you coming." Hinata looked up. A boy about her age stood over her, his red hair cut short. She had never seen him before, but he still looked familar.

"It's ok. I clumsy anyway, and would have never ran into you if I hadn't been running." HJinata explianed quickly.

The guy held out his hand to help her up. "I'm Spike."

Hinata smiled and took his hand. "I'm Hinata Hyuga. Have you seen someone with my eyes and Brown hair in a ponytail."

"Can't say that I have." Spike said pulling her up. She brushed off the dust and dirt that had attached itself to her pants.

"This ain't good." Hinata mumbled shaking her head. Where could Chiyo be.

"Would you like me to help you look for her." Spike offered. 

Hinata looked to her left, then to her right. She had to find Chiyo quickly. "Would you please?"

"Yeah sure. Come on." Spike told offering Hinata his arm. She looked at it then slowly looped her arm around his, her cheek painted a pale rose. "Tell me exactly what she looks like as we walk."


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 3, 2007)

^_^, YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Sep 4, 2007)

YAY LEE-about to jump into the fanfiction and huggle Lee-
Lee: No!
But I-
Lee:NO
aw...


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes, My Oc And Hinata YES


----------



## Dragonessa (Sep 4, 2007)

Cool! Can't wait to see Akimara again in the fic! Put her back in and make her talk this time!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 4, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~

"Did you hear the news." Zaku spoke. The whole sound gang were gather around under the shade of a tree behind the school.

"About that blue haired freak challenge Neji Hyuga." Kin laughed. "Boy will that be fun to watch."

"And a good oppotunity to see and acess our enemies power." Kimimaro suggested.

"Exactly." Dosu agreed.

"Have you guys seen Kabuto, or Lord Orochimaru around lately." Jurebo asked.

"They said they," Sakon started

"Would be in touch." Ukon finished.

"We'll probably see them Monday when we start school." Kidomaru informed. "Lord Orochimaru said he had been offered a job here."

"Well we just have to do what we came here to do." Zaku sighed. "Man I hate school."

Akimara laughed all of a sudden. All the other sound nins turned and stared at her. Her eyes were unfocused as if in day dream, but the they regained their focus as she felt all their eyes on her. She smiled at their confusion. "Lord Orochimaru was offered the job of a Biology teacher. He was also allowed to decorate his classroom how ever he saw fit. First, imagine him teaching a bunch of kids from the village he despises and then you can only imagine what his room would look."

They just cotinued to stare at her, not really comprehending what she was saying.

"Never mind." Akimara giggled. She turned and looked at the sky, smile still planted on her face.

~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~

Gaara stared blankly at his sister and brother. Sitting on a ledge, he balanced himself masterfully as Kankuro and Temari sat below him on a bench. They were talking to each other about the dorms they had, and who they had to share them with. Gaara wasn't really listening, thinking about his own dorm mates. He had this one weird kid, Shuro or something like that, and all night he had kept mumbling about conspiracies and bunny rabbits. And he was also dormed with Sasuke Uchiha, his rival so to speak.

"Yeah and she totally bugged out. I felt scared." Temari shivered.

"All because of a stuffed animal." Kankuro spat.

"Yes!" Temari exclaimed. "It was like a demonic cloud surrounded her just because of her bunny."

"Well I have twins who finish what each other say." Kankuro sighed. "even in their sleep they mumble phrases that the other completes."

"Weird." Temari said.

""More like annoying." Kankuro scowled.

"I have a weirdo and Uchiha." Gaara said in his soft way. Tenari and Kankuro looked up, as if just noticing their brother was there for the first time.

"So Uchiha is staying with you." Kankuro asked.

"That's what I just said." Gaara replied. Kankuro flushed but said nothing. "There is the boy though, who is weird. he talks about conspiracies and stupid stuff. He's more hyper then i can stand."

Temari and Kankuro stared at their brother. He had never really talk that much in his whole life and hearing him talk like this was different.

"I'm roomed with twidle dee and twidle dum." Kankuro complained.

"And I have a girl obessed with a stuffed animal, and another who is almost as mean as me." Temari told.

"Pretty messed up eh." Gaara whispered. He looked away lost in thought again. Temari and Kankuro glanced at ach, a smile painted on their face as they thought about their baby brother.

~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~

"Lady Akimara." Tayuya said ackwardly, coming into their room. Akimara sat quietly staring out the window. At Tayuya's voice, she stared at her instead. It was true that Akimara had been present at their little get together, but she had been so caught up in her own thoughts, she didn't even know what they where even talking about. "There is a battle. taking place today. One of two very different ninja, and we believe that is would be good to watch it. For our mission of course."

"We?"  Akimara asked. Tayuya shifted uncomfortably under Akimara's stare.

"The other sound ninja's and I." 

"So why tell me?" Akimara asked again.

"Because we thought you would want to witness it also." Tayuya told.

Akimara stared a moment longer then nodded. "When?"

"No more than five minute really." Tayuya said. Akimara got up slowly, almost a casual gracefulness, and walked to where Tayuya stood. Looking her straight in the eye, she ordered.

"Show me where?" Tayuya nodded meekly, and turned to leave.

~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~

"Lady Tsunade I thought you should hear something." Anko replied. She stood straight, in front of Tsunade's grand desk. Tsunade sat regally behind it, staring blankly at Anko.

"O.k." Tsunade nodded. Anko bowed her head, turned and went to the door, motioning to someone outside, Anko turned and came back in. A boy followed behind. This boy had brownish hair, and red swirls on his cheek. He stood, a bag chip in hand, munching happily away. "Yes."

"Tell him what you said to me." Anko ordered.

"I saw a girl." The boy said through munches." And this guy. They made a bet. A fight to see. Who would win. And winner does. what other agreed. To do."

"Thank you, em.."Tsunade started not knowing the kid's name. 

"Choji." Choji told.

"Yes." Tsunade nodded to Anko, and she escorted Choji out of the room. When Anko returned, Tsunade looked at her and sighed. "Not even a day at school, and their already fighting."

"Would you like me to intervine."Anko suggested.

"Would you please." Tsunade pleaded. Anko nodded and poofed away.

"Little brats." Tsunade muttered. Tonton oinked in agreement, from where he sat on his throne.

~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 4, 2007)

I Wanna Know Whats Going On With Spike And Hinata


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 4, 2007)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! ^_^


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 4, 2007)

OH, HEY Spike!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi HyugaNinja


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 4, 2007)

hehehe you two are so funny. Whenever you hyuganinja and spike get together your always like, oh hi, hey hiya, hello and so on and so forth. Oh well maybe it's my weird humor that makes me laugh. any way as a tribute to hedwig from harry potter and for those of you that have read the last book would know what i'm talking about. I am carrying around a stuffed animal snowy white owl whose name is hedwig and has been since i got him in the first of summer, and complaining why harry didn't die when he did, you know saved her life and such, so I have her stuffed under my arm right know


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 4, 2007)

I Thought Hedwig Was A He, And Yes That Was Sad, But Hedwig Wasnt That Important


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 4, 2007)

TT.TT hedwig was a girl and SHE WAS AWESOME *Starts sobbing* It doesn't matter if she wasn't important of anything. She died. and now i'm so sad. and then I cried when dobby died. *Cries harder* HE WAS SOOOO YOUNG!!!!!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 4, 2007)

That Sucked When Dobby Died, But Then Bellatrix Died Yay


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes but lupin and tonks died. My friend jenne was soo sad cause she wanted to marry fred.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 4, 2007)

Atleast Luna Didnt Die


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 4, 2007)

Lina is awesome. I love when she and harry where in ravenclaw's common room and they had stuned the girl teacher death eater person and the students came down and one boy was like "I think shes dead" and he said it happily. Then luna whispered to harry. "oh look. They're pleased."


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 4, 2007)

My Fav Harry Potter Charecters R: Harry Potter, Ron Weasley, Luna Lovegood, And Ginny Weasley


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 4, 2007)

Mine are as follows

Hedwig
Dobby
Ron
Tonks
Hagrid


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Sep 4, 2007)

I almost cried when I heard fred died...I did cry when sirius died though


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 4, 2007)

Wait I want to add sirius to my list. I cried when he died to


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Sep 4, 2007)

My faves are Luna, Lupin, Sirius, Fred, Nevil, and, Hagrid


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 4, 2007)

well i'll be gone a couple minutes but i'll be back, and LONG LIVE HEDWIG


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 4, 2007)

Ok.......................................


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 4, 2007)

I LUV HARRY POTTER

MYfave chatcers are:
Harry
Hermione
Luna


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 4, 2007)

Ok I'm back. Well looks like no one heres no more. I'm working diligently on the story and hopefully tomorrow i will send it to my beta, and Speaking of which, I want to thank my beta. Shadow angel you have been real helpful.

But as for the story. The fight between Neji and Kisara shall begin.  My bet is on Neji winning. What do you guys think?


----------



## Gecka (Sep 4, 2007)

Neji should win.  Ima send you a new OC later after i get his details done.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 5, 2007)

Buy what anotyu Chiyo? Does that mean she wil not be there. *Lightbulb* I know! Nejis wins but Chiyo proved herself soooooo much that Neji told her that she can stay. How bout that?


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Sep 5, 2007)

well since I don't know Kisara's strenghts and weaknesses I'm not sure...


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 5, 2007)

Aww No Update....


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Sep 5, 2007)

yep...no update


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 5, 2007)

DANG........................


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 5, 2007)

I know, but we need to wait


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 5, 2007)

Yeah...................


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 5, 2007)

Well actually ........ aw I can't tell you. man But boy will you guys be surpised OOOOOHHHH I can't wait. oh and check out my new story Memories - An auto biograghy of Kisara Momochi. I finished it for the most part, well for now might continue it later but I like it. I'm just posting it up right after I get down talking here. well........


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 5, 2007)

So Ur Not Posting The New Chapter Until Later


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 5, 2007)

Take ur time Kisara ^_^


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 5, 2007)

I Cant Wait To See What Happens With Hinata And Spike


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Sep 5, 2007)

I can't wait till Lee meets Yoko Oh and I loved what Temari said about Yoko


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 5, 2007)

I Wanna See What Happens With Hinata And Spike BAD


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 5, 2007)

omg you people are hilarious. It's like your all drug addicts and my story is your drug. 

And the reason I havent updated is because I haven't finished it but i promise all this waiting will make it extra speacail

And my new story is up


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Sep 5, 2007)

YAY!!!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 6, 2007)

Wheres The Update....


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't wait till Chiyo actually talks to Kiba and starts to like him!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 6, 2007)

I Cant Wait To See What Happens With Spike And Hinata


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Sep 6, 2007)

be patient Spike give her time don't rush her


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Sep 6, 2007)

My last post was redundant wasn't it -__-"


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 6, 2007)

I just sent the newest update to Shadow angel so don't worry it's coming soon


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Sep 7, 2007)

Kay Kisara


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 7, 2007)

Yay! ^-^!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 7, 2007)

Hurry Up...........


----------



## Dragonessa (Sep 7, 2007)

I want to see Aki in the fic again! Really badly! I want to see if she says anything!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 7, 2007)

I Want To See What Happens With Spike And Hinata


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow! You must be obbeses with ur chacter and Hinata, huh Spike?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes .....


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 7, 2007)

I like Hinata to! But, just bew patient, the next chap will come otu soon, I jsut know it!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 7, 2007)

It Better Be.........................


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Sep 7, 2007)

Shame, shame, shame  you need to be patient Spikey-shakes head-


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 7, 2007)

.......................................


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Sep 7, 2007)

You relise I'm just trying to annoy you


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes And Its Working


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Sep 7, 2007)

That's nice my brother isn't home so i have noone to annoy and I'm bored


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Sep 7, 2007)

Heh heh...Spikey


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 7, 2007)

Ha, Im Listening To Music, Soon To Be Turning The Music Off And Start To Watch Smackdown


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Sep 7, 2007)

Smackdown?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 7, 2007)

WWE Friday Night Smackdown


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh...never heard of it it's wrestleing right?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes Its Wrestling.....


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Sep 7, 2007)

...whats the point of wrestleing two giant guys fighting over a belt thingy


----------



## Gecka (Sep 7, 2007)

NO SPAM!!!!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 7, 2007)

*sighs* I think theyre just talking until the next part comes


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 7, 2007)

lololololol Nice. I'm just reading what people have said then BAM!!!!! No SPAM!!!! wow that was hilarious. well the wait is over here it is


]"Please call this off Kisara." Chiyo pleaded. Kisara just kept swimming in the gigantic pool, her long braid twisting around her body, contrasting nicely with her maroon bathing suit. They were inside a room with a great pool in it's center. Bleachers rose up on each side, and doors leading into the gym next door and changing rooms were on each side. "Please. You can't win this battle." Stated concerned for not only Kisara's welfare, but for her reputation.

"Just give up, Chiyo. Only her defeat will awaken her senses." Neji spat coming to the edge of the pool a couple feet away. Tenten followed loyaly behind not approving of Neji's harsh treatment to the girl. He stared at Kisara and demanded, "Get out of the pool and fight me."

Kisara smirked at Neji from where she glided about easily in the middle of the pool. She brought her hands together in the famous tiger sign, and dipped under water. As Neji stared at where she previously was, before she suddenly disappeared. 
Seconds later she reappeared at the ledge by Chiyo, and hefted herself up gracefully.

"Neat trick." Neji replied slightly intrigued. He had been watching her with his byakugan, and for a split second her chakra had disappeared entirely. Normally that would be close to impossible unless you had a kekki genkai or a special ability. Even with her special talent he cockily assumed that she couldn't beat him, but he was interested in what she could do. "But enough of this. Fight me now."

Kisara turned her back to them and walked to alittle pile some feet away. She picked up a towel, dried herself off. Then slipped her maroon short sleeved dress up over her bathing suit and zipped it up. It reached above where her hair cut off. Then she reached down, grabbed something and pulled up. A metal sound ringed out around them and Neji saw a gleaming sword extending from her hand. A trickle of water ran down the blade and gleamed in the light.

She turned around, daring him to object to her choice of weapon. Well what could he say? He did have a weapon master for a partner, so he didn't have room to talk. So he nodded silently, making a bright smile appear on her face, quickly to be replaced with shock and mild humor as she craned her neck to peer around him. He looked around to see what was up, and he snorted. People started clambering in the door and climbing into the bleachers. Expently watching what was happening. Neji saw Nauto and that Nara kid walk up to them. Or rather he saw Naruto dragging, the Nara kid up to them...

Naruto shouted, "Well Shikamaru figured that if you're gonna fight, you will need some kind of assurance that the other won't go berserk. So we're gonna be your refs!"  

Shikamaru then complained, "Yeah but when i said that i meant that you find somebody else to ref not me. Damn what a drag...

"Refs?" Kisara asked coming to stand opposite of Neji. "We don't need refs."

"Hey! You're in over your head in this battle. We're here to keep it clean and make sure you don't get hurt." 

Neji smirked smugly, and Kisara scowled.

"Why does everyone think I this weak little girl who needs taken care of." Kisara growled under her breath.

"Don't worry. Just fight fair. First blood and you get out. The last one in wins." Shikamaru told. "We will jump in if anything unnessicary happens so don't try anything dirty."

"Fine by me." Neji grinned.

Kisara muttered something rude but nodded.

"Ok, people step up and get ready." Naruto yelled. Chiyo came up behind Kisara, alert and ready for attack. Tenten walked up to Neji, her hands on her weapon pouch.

"Both sides ready" Shikamaru asked obviously bored, looking to each person in turn. A unison nod was his answer. He took a step back. "Begin."


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 8, 2007)

^_^ YAY!!!!!!!! Fight time!


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Sep 8, 2007)

sweet, and yeah we were just talking...I still don't get the concept of wrestleing though


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 8, 2007)

Wheres Spike And Hinata...


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Sep 8, 2007)

I think it would be better if you would wait very patiently.  It's rather annoying honestly.


Just my oppinion anyways.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 8, 2007)

I Can Wait, Sorry...


----------



## Dragonessa (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey that's okay if you're excited. I am too! Believe me I can't wait until Aki shows up in the fic again!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 8, 2007)

I Wanna Know What Happens With The Fight And Spike And Hinata


----------



## Dragonessa (Sep 8, 2007)

Okay just be patient and calm down. If you want to read some good Naruto fics to  bide your time, then why not read mine? Links to each are in my sig.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 8, 2007)

Ill Try To Calm Down...


----------



## Gecka (Sep 8, 2007)

.....jeez. wuld u stop with the "where's the mother *****ing SpikeHina?!!! plz. ur seriously gettin' on my nerves....just be patient. or if u can't. don't post!!! that way it'll be easier for us all.....u r just spamming up the thread. and i swear if u ask 1more time i will rip apart this story just so u can't ask again.....


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 8, 2007)

Sorry......................................:sweat


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Sep 8, 2007)

seems like someones needs anger manegment lessons...But dude seriously SHUT UP ABOUT SPIKEHINA!!!! It's soooo anoying!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 8, 2007)

Sorry..................:sweat


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Sep 8, 2007)

Shadow Angel said:


> .....jeez. wuld u stop with the "where's the mother *****ing SpikeHina?!!! plz. ur seriously gettin' on my nerves....just be patient. or if u can't. don't post!!! that way it'll be easier for us all.....u r just spamming up the thread. and i swear if u ask 1more time i will rip apart this story just so u can't ask again.....




What gives you the right to come out of nowhere and start baggin on other members?  If you are going to do so then at least learn to spell right rather than just having a fucking seizure on the computer.


Another thing, it's very annoying that you believe that you can tear apart a fanfiction.  It honestly does make me laugh that you even at least have the spirit to do so.  Looking at this post- plus the others I've read about yours- I'd say that you're nothing but a low rate asshole!  Even Hakanami and Vance are better than you.


People like you, the people who think that they are better than everyone else, make me sick as hell.  Seriously, if you have to complain about something so stupid then you should just leave.


Allthough I should listen to my own advice, I won't leave.  There are actually nice people here.  You on the other hand make me laugh.  I would laugh in your face if I knew where you lived.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 9, 2007)

Wait Were U Talking To Me...


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 9, 2007)

Saint Jay: I luv ur pictures! Ur really good at drawing!

But, plz don't start to argue on this fic. I don't want it to end up like two fics I made. I dont think were spamming, I jsut think were jsut talking abotu our likes and dislikes. (Its just what I think)

Anyway, Saint Jay, did I send you the first chapter of my fic again? I edited it a little


----------



## Dragonessa (Sep 9, 2007)

Sheesh...you guys are getting pretty pissy hmm? Why not take a break from this fic and read some others...namely mine? Not to brag but I really want people to read my fics!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 9, 2007)

I will read em!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 9, 2007)

Please don't tear up my fic......... That would make me sad. 

And everyone else, please calm down. I'm trying to make eveyone happy, while writing a story with actual characters for the show. This is a story about mutliple people and it has a story line to follow. It's hard to write with other people's characters because I have to make there story goalong with all of them. I rpomise I will have scenes with your characters in then, but only when it is their time to shine.

And please don't be mad that the story is centered with my character at this point in the story. It has to be like that for the story to progress the way I want it to. So please no more fighting. I have seen what fightning does to people on threads (Hyuganinja's sasuke sakura story to be exact) and I really don't want none of that here. So if you guys don't behave I promise you Your characters will do something really really wack and they will have to live with it the rest of their naruto lives.  

So we'll everyone calm down. Please. If you won't do it for me, please do it for you characters and their reputation.

I hate to threaten your characters But I don't want what happen to hyuganinja's thread to happen here. I really don't


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Sep 9, 2007)

Dude Kisara's right


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Sep 9, 2007)

HyugaNinja said:


> Saint Jay: I luv ur pictures! Ur really good at drawing!
> 
> But, plz don't start to argue on this fic. I don't want it to end up like two fics I made. I dont think were spamming, I jsut think were jsut talking abotu our likes and dislikes. (Its just what I think)
> 
> Anyway, Saint Jay, did I send you the first chapter of my fic again? I edited it a little



No, I never got it.​


spike_uchiha said:


> Wait Were U Talking To Me...


Towards Shadow Angel​


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh Ok........................................


----------



## Gecka (Sep 9, 2007)

You are jumping to conclusions Asylum. I was just EXTREAMLY pissed off at Spike Uchiha, and his constant whining, "where's spike and hinata?" it is spam in my eyes and should not be put in the actual thread; rather, it should be p.m.ed to Kisara.

where in the post did i say that i was better than anybody? honestly, if u r gonna accuse snybody of something. have some grounds and proof before doing it.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 9, 2007)

Stop fighting!


----------



## Gecka (Sep 9, 2007)

hn. fine but like i said, stop asking for spike hina.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 9, 2007)

ok, but please no more fighting. anywho i did send you the new update right. I really don't remember. just making sure


----------



## Gecka (Sep 9, 2007)

sorry Asyum but there may be bad blood between us later for the insult. i'm not as bad as Vance.

and no you didn't send me an update.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Sep 9, 2007)

He's actually above you on my list.​


----------



## Gecka (Sep 9, 2007)

the hakanami thing though was a great compliment.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Sep 9, 2007)

Just be glad you are not on my hit list.​


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 10, 2007)

O.o hit list *gulp*


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Sep 10, 2007)

...Hit list?


----------



## Gecka (Sep 10, 2007)

a.k.a. kill list  

and i'd like to see u try to whack me. dad used to work for the CIA and i'm a second-degree blck belt


----------



## Sabusai Uchiha (Sep 10, 2007)

O.k. mr. Pshycopath I've got 2 words for ya:   Mental Institution Fucking creepy bastard


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 10, 2007)

...I have nothing to say. Just plz...stop fighting :'(. 

Ok Saint Jay I'll send you the chapter


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 10, 2007)

Im Sorry ShadowAngel


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 10, 2007)

Okay, why dont we all put our hands together and instead of fighting, ww help each oter instead. =)


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes...........................


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 10, 2007)

1-2-3 YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 10, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Gecka (Sep 10, 2007)

.....ew            .


----------



## Sabusai Uchiha (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah I'm with shadowangle on this one ew


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 10, 2007)

Okay, jsut stick with the ptu our hands togther and jsut help each other ansd stop fighting =)


----------



## Gecka (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## Sabusai Uchiha (Sep 10, 2007)

I already vomited


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 10, 2007)

Please don't vomit on my thread. I'd hate to clean it up


----------



## Kimiko☆™ (Sep 10, 2007)

wow! cool fanfiction! i'm really looking forward to read more!!!^-^


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 10, 2007)

That the funnies thing I've ever read..o.o''


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 10, 2007)

where here is the new post



*Spoiler*: __ 



Tenten jumped back, judging her distanced, and Chiyo did the same. Kisara and Neji stayed a couple feet away, staring at each other, a smirked on their face.

Calmly, and unmoving, Kisara said. "You take the girl Chiyo." Chiyo gave a curt nod and stared at Tenten. Tenten's fingers twitched anixeyly over her weapons. Chiyo slunk down and began her charge, blowing wind over the unmoving Neji and Kisara.

Tenten watched her every advancing movement. She whiped out her scroll, open halfway and out popped a curved kunai. Grabbing the handle, she zipped up the scroll and replaced it back in her pouch. 

Chiyo formed some hands signs and a dozen long, thin snake appeared out of the ground. Tenten jumped back as they started toward her. One came close, snapping it's mouth in her direction, but it was quickly incapatated by a strike of her kunai. Grabbing senbons from her pouch, she threw then at a couple more snakes advancing on her. The senbons went straight through their heads and into the ground, pinning them to the floor.

Then she heard the clink of metal on metal. Glancing up she saw shurinken whizzing at her. She ducked her head to the left, then the right, then she jumped to the left. Chiyo got close and produced a kunai, and bringing it up to slash at Tenten. Tenten brought hers up quickly and met Chiyo's head on.

Chiyo smirked, her other hand balling into a fist. With speed she brought her fist up, aiming for the side of Tenten's face. Quickly, almost clumsily, Tenten blocked by grabbing her fist. Chiyo smiled even wider. 

"I have you blocked." Chiyo almost giggled with joy. Tenten stared back confused, and then it hit her. Literally. Chiyo's legg swung up and collided with Tenten's ribs. Tenten doubled over and Chiyo knocked her face up with a punch. Tenten fell down, and cough.Chiyo punched the air. "Victory is mine!" 

Tenten coughed again and pulled out a senbon. She threw it and it hit Chiyo in her outstretched arm. Chiyo quickly grabbed her arm in pain, and looked at Tenten.

Tenten smiled weakly. "The rules. The rules where first blood."

Chiyo still looked shock but she stared at Tenten, then her eyes travelled everywhere looking for blood. Then she stiffened.Slowly almost ashamely she looked at her arm. A thin trickle of blood fell down her arm. Chiyo looked down and half turned to Kisara.

"I'm sorry I lost." Chiyo murmured. Kisara smiled warmly, almost beaming and then she turned to Neji.

"I guess it's two against one, in favoor of you." She giggled deeply. "Man I love those odds."

"Sorry to spoil your fun, but I'm gonna be enough for you to handle." Neji replied sourly. His right foot scooted backwards, and his left hand came up in front. Kisara smirked and swung her sword up and down with her right hand by her side.

"Oh My fun has just began." Kisara chuckled


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 11, 2007)

Awwwwwwww...Chiyo lost ='(. Oh well, GO KISARA!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 11, 2007)

Yay New Post, Dang it Though Chiyo Lost


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 11, 2007)

Maybie she'll prove herslef to Neji and she'll stay or Kisara will win


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah I Hope


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Sep 11, 2007)

poor Chiyo


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 11, 2007)

*wide grin*

Maybe chiyo will go home

Maybe she won't

Maybe Kisara will win

Maybe she won't

Maybe Sasuke will admit he's a gay emo moron

Let's hope he does.

These are the questions

I cannot answer

*grins wider*

I just love suspense


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 11, 2007)

> Maybe Sasuke will admit he's a gay emo moron



Hey I Thought U Were A SasuSaku Fan...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 11, 2007)

........ doesn't mean i have to like sasuke...........


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh Ok................................


----------



## Oriodark178 (Sep 11, 2007)

lol i like it.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 11, 2007)

why thank you


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 12, 2007)

lol! The Sasuke part was funny (even though im a Sasuke fan)


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Sep 12, 2007)

> Maybe Sasuke will admit he's a gay emo moron



Now that's something I can loook forward to (hates Sasuke)


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 12, 2007)

oh trust me. In this story you will see alot of funky teachers, rivals and crushes. but for right now just enjoy th show....er.... story


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 12, 2007)

I Am.......................


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 12, 2007)

I luv this fic!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 12, 2007)

why thank you hyuganinja


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 12, 2007)

=) your welcome


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 12, 2007)

well here is the newest update. ^.^ enjoy


*Spoiler*: __ 



She brought her left hand down to where her fingers gazed the floor and swung her sword around in front of her arm. She moved slightly back and forth. Neji slide his  right foot back and brought his left palm up. They stood that way for only a second when Kisara charged. 

She brought her sword slashing up. Neji ducked to the left and jabbed Kisara on her side three times, shooting his chakra into her side. She flinched on impact but quickly brought her sword down. He jumped out of the way and went in for a couple more jabs. Kisara knelt down and swiped her sword under his feet. He grabbed her head and jumped over her, kicking his foot backwards and unto her shoulder. She stumbled forward, but rolled to regain balance. She spun around, still kneeling on the floor and placed her sword down in front of  her.

She bent her head and started rapidly making hand sign. She finished and placed both of her hands on the flat side of her sword. Then she yelled, " Water Blade Jutsu." Water flowed out on the pool behind her like a stream running backwards. It flowed between her legs and on to her blade, covering it in a transluecent sheen. Kisara grabbed the handle firmly and stood up. She held it out, straight at Neji . He smirked and stood in his stance. Kisara ran forward, her sword pointed straight at Neji's chest. Inches from his chest, he swerved and poked her in the ribs. 

Her sword swung around and Neji barely had time to duck, the tip of his hair got sliced. He poked her leg, and her knee came up, smacking him in the face. 

They both skidded back. Neji wiped his jaw and looked to see if he had any blood coming down. There was none. He smirked. Kisara grinned. She thrust her sword at him and a thin sheet of water shot at him. He jumped to the side contiunally watching the line of water. It receeded back into the sword and Kisara gave it a long hard look. Almost regretfully she placed it on the ground, then stood up. She walked over to the edge of the pool and reached down. A hand came up and grabbed hers. She pulled up, helping another Kisara come out of the water. It was the water clone jutsu.

Both of them turned back to Neji and started walking a circle around him in opposite directions.  Neji just keep glancing from one to the other. They stopped when one was on each side. One smiled then the other mirrored it. Neji just kepted glancing between them.

"Tell me why you want Chiyo-chan to go home?" They both said in unison.

Neji replied, "She is to weak to stay here. These other ninja's would eat her alive."

"She could train adn get stronger." The one on his left offered.

"One is born weak. No amount of training will make on strong." Neji said coolly.

"It's still her decision. You can't control her." The one on the right argued.

"Yes I can," Neji growled.

"What makes you so sure you can?" The left one mused

"Because I can." Neji shouted.

"That's not an answer," The right one sang.

"She is my sister. I can tell her what to do and I will." Neji growled again.

"Ah so that is the mystery behind the eyes." The left one said to the right one.

"Yes. I do believe it is." The right one replied.

Neji let out a low growl. He spun to the left one and ran toward her.She just spun to the side dodging his quick jabs. He turned to her again, but he saw her eyes travel behind him and smile. His eyes showed him the other Kisara coming up on his back. He ducked and jabbed her thigh, then jumped back, prepareing to defend himself. The two Kisara's looked at each other. and smiled, they turned toward him and charged. Neji deciced it was timeto stop deefend and start attacking. He waited till the got close, then spun, emitting chakra from his chakra points.

"Rotation!" He yelled. A sphereical ball of chakra surrounded him. They ran into it head first, and then was flown back a couple feet away.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 12, 2007)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!

I can't wait when Chiyo will see Orochimaru! Ohhhhh, that'll be soooo thrilling.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 12, 2007)

Yay.................................


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 12, 2007)

know remeber it's only saturday afternoon in the story. and classes don't start till monday so if anyone you want your character to see check to make sure they aren't a teacher first because no student will see their teachers until monday and some might not see themtill tuesday, you'll see why. and if you don't know who is a teacher or not, check the very first post it's all listed there. well thank you have a nice day


----------



## Gecka (Sep 12, 2007)

Yo' Kisara. how old/young r u?


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Sep 13, 2007)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 13, 2007)

15 1/2 birthday in april


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 13, 2007)

Is It Ur Half B-Day Today, Or Ur Actual B-Day


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 13, 2007)

huh. my birthday is in april so i'm fifteen right now


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh..................................


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 13, 2007)

yes............. Is that all shadow angel


----------



## Gecka (Sep 13, 2007)

yeah, that's about it


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 14, 2007)

Im 13 years old


----------



## Dragonessa (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm 17! 

Btw...._please_ read my fanfic called "Daughter of the Serpent" I really want people to read it since I have updated it big time! Thanks!


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey my b-days in april to what day's your mines the 26


----------



## Dragonessa (Sep 14, 2007)

Rock Lee Luver said:


> Hey my b-days in april to what day's your mines the 26



My bday is in June. June 21! The FIRST day of summer baby!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 14, 2007)

mine is June 6th


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 14, 2007)

> Hey my b-days in april to what day's your mines the 26



Sweet, mines the 30th. We need to have a big four day party on this thread for our birthdays. that would be so awesome.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 14, 2007)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 14, 2007)

yes for what


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 15, 2007)

Aboti the birthday idea thing! I luv it


----------



## Dragonessa (Sep 15, 2007)

Where is the update Kisara? I want to see Aki again!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 15, 2007)

Just be patient and it'll come Dragonnessa (i promise ^_^). Im exited to, I would like to know what'll happen when my OC Chiyo sees Orochimaru


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Sep 15, 2007)

Dragonessa said:


> My bday is in June. June 21! The FIRST day of summer baby!



you know that's realy odd since your birthdays the same as my brothers(but he's 16)



> Sweet, mines the 30th. We need to have a big four day party on this thread for our birthdays. that would be so awesome.



1. yes we deffinatly should for it would be awesome and 2. that's my coussins birthday...wow that's kind of odd both of you share birthdays with my family members


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 15, 2007)

First off = 300+ POSTINGS WHOOOHOOOOO I would like to thank everyone for the awesomenest.

Second = Dang dragonessa your old....... ^.^

Third = That is awesome rockleeluver

Fourth = Postings soon i promise, but probably not this weekend ok. so sorry.

Fifith = .... I don't know what to say, i just wanted a fifth one


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Sep 16, 2007)

> Third = That is awesome rockleeluver



I thought it more omonius and creepy though...but that may be my sugar high paranoia talking


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 16, 2007)

YAY! ^_^
Congratulations on 300 post! Lets have a party again! *hands Kisara a taco* for your hard work!


----------



## Dragonessa (Sep 16, 2007)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> First off = 300+ POSTINGS Second =
> 
> Dang dragonessa your old....... ^.^
> 
> I'm not that old!  Okay....maybe a little old but hey....I've still got plenty of years left on me!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 16, 2007)

Thats true, *gives everyone an ice cream*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 16, 2007)

My B-Day Is Augest 18th And Im 13, And I Want Ice Cream


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 16, 2007)

what flavor? I have vanilla, chocolate, double fudge, and cookey dough.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 16, 2007)

Cookie Dough


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 16, 2007)

*hands Spike one* Anyone else


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 16, 2007)

*Starts To Eat Ice Cream*


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 16, 2007)

TACO TACO TACO Behold my TACO MAN




PARTY TIME!!!!! 

I want Chocolate please, and hyuga ninja are you still gonna give me a taco *Puppy dog eyes*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 16, 2007)

WTF....................................................


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 16, 2007)

> WTF............................................... .....



What?????? Don't you like my taco man


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 16, 2007)

I Like It But WTF


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 16, 2007)

Yay Thanks. he is actually this dude in my manga but when i first drew him i had to make him a taco lover. hehehehe.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 16, 2007)

lol..............................


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 17, 2007)

*eays vanilla ice cream* mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. How the Taco I made you doing Kisara?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 17, 2007)

Gone!!!! It went bye bye fast TT.TT no more taco. well great news guys. I am sending Shadow angel the new update for the story. So execpt updates sssssooooooooonnnnnn


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 17, 2007)

Yay...............


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 17, 2007)

YIPPIE! *Gives Kisara ten tacos*


----------



## Emo_Uchiha (Sep 17, 2007)

sup can any one tell me how to get picture in signature and GOD THIS STORY IS AWESOME


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 17, 2007)

> sup can any one tell me how to get picture in signature and GOD THIS STORY IS AWESOME



You forgot to caps the second img. it should look like this  With your pictures URL in the middle. and in order to have an URL it must be a picture online. It won't work if the picture is saved on your computer. Either find the site where you got it from of load it up on , once you have the picture right click on the little box should pop up, click property at the very bottom and another box should appear. if you look a Url will be on their. Copy that and put it in the middle. Oh and thanks for reading my story.




> YIPPIE! *Gives Kisara ten tacos*




TEN!!!!! TACOS!!!!!! *Faints*


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 18, 2007)

*catches Kisara and helps her up*

Does anyone know how I can chnage my screen name? I wanna change it to Chihiro_Uchiha


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Sep 18, 2007)

HyugaNinja said:


> Does anyone know how I can chnage my screen name? I wanna change it to Chihiro_Uchiha



Click Here​


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Sep 18, 2007)

Yay new update-throws confetti-...-throws more confetti- heh heh -_-U


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you Saint Jay


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 18, 2007)

*~ ^ * ^ ~ NEW UPDATES ~ ^ * ^ ~*

*Jumps up from fainting* Huh huh what happen. hehehehe good news Story updates. here it is.......


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Rotation!" He yelled. A sphereical ball of chakra surrounded him. They ran into it head first, and then was flown back a couple feet away.

They landed hard and Neji quickly wiped out two kunais. He throw one at the left handed one, and it hit square in the stomach. That Kisara doubled over and in one loud cough splashed into a puddle. The other Kisara struggled weakily to get up and Neji slung the other kunai at her. It hit her square in the arm. She fell to her knees, grabbing her arm in the process. Mumrmers where heard from the crowd. Neji calmly walked over to her and stared down.

"I win." He whispered. 

She looked up slowly, a smirk coming to her rosy lips. "I haven't lost yet," was her calm replied.

"What are you talking about." Neji hissed. "That kunai has made a wound big enough to spill blood out of. Show it to me."

Kisara smiled, calmly removing her hand. Neji's kunai protuded akwardly out of her pale naked arm. A thin trickle of water run down her arm. Neji gasped and took a step backwards. Using his eyes, he saw a Kisara running up behind him, sword drawn. She came close, and he step sideways. Her sword slicing his sleeve, very close to his exposed skin. He backed up and fell over the other Kisara. He laid sprawled on the ground. The Kisara that had almost cut him, jumped on top and stradled him, her blades point pressed against his body, preventing him from moving up. The Kisara he had fellen over had placed a kunai above his right cheek and made a little slash. 

Nejis eyes widenen as a thin, very thin drop of blood oozed out of the scratched.

"THATS ENOUGH" 

Everyone turned to the door. A woman with dark hair held in a high ponytail stood in the door way. Her hands on her hips. She wore a knee lengh tan trench coat, mess shirt, and a short black skirt. Her expression rested between bored anger, and faint amusment.






please review and reply, rep if neccesary


----------



## Dragonessa (Sep 18, 2007)

YEAH! ANKO! Just so you know Kisara...Anko is Akimara's mother  Cool huh? If you want to know more just read "Daughter of the Serpent"


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 18, 2007)

Cool! I can't wait what happens to Chiyo!


----------



## Gecka (Sep 18, 2007)

.....erm perhaps you should know...i'm gonna shove Orochimaru's head on a stick for touching Anko-hime she belongs to me!!!!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Great News Peoples*

I have another update and Jack, please no shoving of my precious Oroy's head on any stick. His feminie hair would never last on such a brutal piece of tree



*Spoiler*: __ 



"Everyone go back where you belong." She yelled again. There were groans and protests coming from the bleachers. but they all obeyed and silently walked toward the opposite door.

Naruto and Shikamaru gave one last look at them then quietly left with the crowd.

Tenten and Chiyo, who had been on the sidelines of the fight, where trying to blend with the crowd and escape. The woman appeared in front of them before they had even took three steps. People around them jumped and startled sounds escaped from their lips.

"No you two stay." She grabbed Chiyo's shoulder and turned her around, giving her a little push back toward Neji and the two Kisara who were untangling them selves from Neji. Tenten started following close behind.

When they reached the two, er three, they stopped. 

The woman glared at them and then said, "Lady Tsunade has told me to give you detention monday. You are to report to room 101 right after class. 1 second late and you won't go to sleep that night. Do i make my self clear."

They all nodded solemly, and woman turned her glare at the Kisara twins.

"Release your clone." She growled dangerously. Kisara flinched alittle but brought her hands up in the tora sign. The clone to her right fell in a noisy puddle. Then she fell into a puddle. Everyone presence gasped as the real Kisara emerged from the water.

"Are you saying I was fighting clones the entire time." Neji growled.

Kisara smiled. "I didn't want to stop swimming." 

Tenten and Chiyo just look disbelieveing at Kisara and Neji. 

The woman looked at them each in turn and asked. "What were you guys even thinking. Your not allowed to fight on school grounds."

They all stayed silent, stealing glances to each other.

She let out a huge sigh."You kids are tiresom. Just go somewhere you can't get in trouble and remember you have detention monday. Don't be late."

With one last hard look she disappeared in a cloud of smoke.

Kisara giggled. "Wow that was fun."

"FUN!" Neji screeched, " We agreed on a fair fight, and you weren't even fighting me."

"Yes I was." Kisara defended." It was MY water clones that were fighting you were they not." 

"But I wanted to fight you!" Neji demanded.

"YOU WERE!" Kisara shouted.

Just then they heard people coming back into the pool place. They all looked and saw a handful of people coming to them. Naruto and Shikamaru were in the front.

"That was an awesome fight." Naruto laughed whole heartedly.

"It was interesting to say the least." Shikamaru mumbled, his hands in his pockets and a bored look apon his face.

Haku popped up from behind Naruto. "You were great Kisara." He said with thumbs up.

Kisara scratched the back of her head. "You thank so. I try."

"What!" Neji proclaimed. "It wasn't even her fighting."

"Don't be ridiculous," Sen said popping up beside Shikamaru, "It was her, we all saw it."

"It was clones fighting the entire time." Tenten explained. "She stayed in the pool."

Kisara put her hands behind her back, moving her feet back and forth in an ashamed sort of way. "I just wanted to keep swimming. I would have came out eventually. My chakra was growing thin."

"She was still basically fighting you." Lee said, appearing out of nowhere beside Tenten. Tenten jumped and gave a squeak of surprise. "It was her chakra aganist you."

"Kisara!" Haku shouted. Everyone turned to look at her. She was swaying where she stood, and started falling backwards. Haku ran up to her and grabbed her just as she was about to hit the ground. Her head lolled effortlessly on her shoulders. "Kisara are you ok."

"Her chakra ran out." Chiyo whispered. "She is exhausted. She needs to rest."

Haku picked her up, carrying her like a baby. Her head nuzzled down in Haku's chest. "I'm gonna take her back to her dorm." He looked at Chiyo, "You might want to stop the bleeding."

He walked out of the door and disappeared from view. Chiyo looked down at her arm. Blood was still coming out of the wound, and it was dripping off of her hands. Tenten came over with a clean strip of white fabric. She started bandaging the wound.

"I always keep medical supplies handy." Tenten said smiling alittle sheepishly. "I didn't mean to cause so much blood, sorry." 

"No harm done." Chiyo giggled at her own personal joke. As Tenten started knotting the bandage she glanced at Neji. "So does this mean I can stay." 

Neji scowled but nodded. He wiped the blood off his face. Kisara had only scratched him, yet it drew blood. That was all she needed to do, and she had done it. Chiyo smiled.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 19, 2007)

YAY! CHIYO CAN STAY YES YES YES! 

Now can't wait for when shes shes Orochimaru!


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Sep 19, 2007)

Yay updates-throws conffetti-...what I like conffetti


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 19, 2007)

YES UPDATE


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 19, 2007)

Hye Spike. Do you have a Gaia Online account?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 19, 2007)

No I Dont...................


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 19, 2007)

ohhhhhhhhh, cause you Avatar looks like what a gaia online avatart would look like. Heh heh sorry...if you do get one my screenmane is ChihiroUchiha


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 19, 2007)

*NEW UPDATE*

here it is 


*Spoiler*: __ 



"That was some fight." Spike whistled. He was sitting on a tree limb close to the side walk. Hinata was looking down the hall way looking for Chiyo to come out of the pool. "The brown head girl fighting with the blue, was that the girl you were looking for earlier."

"Yeah" Hinata replied. "She's my cousin."

Spike and Hinata stayed silent for a few moments when a boy carrying the blue haired girl ran past. He didn't say anything, but kepted on running. When he disappeared around the cornor Spike said, "I wonder what we missed."

"It is her chakra. She passed out cause she has no chakra left." Hinata informed. Then a girl with orange and black hair came skipping down the hallway. She was humming a little song to her self. When she saw Hinata and Spike she stopped. "Do you know where I can find the lady person in charge."

"Lady Tsunade?" Hinata asked.

"Um," The girl put a finger on her chin. "Sure whatever. Do you know where i can find her."

"Gop down the hall and turn right." Spike informed. It will be the last room on the hall."

"Thanks Cutie." The girl giggled, then skipped away. Spike watched as she skipped away. When he turned back he spotted Hinata glancing at him. He gave her a smile, and she looked away blushing.

~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~

"SASUKE!!!!!!!! SASUKE!!!!!!!!" Drakana yelled. She had lost Sasuke in the crowd and was despartly searching for him. She peeked in a room. There was no one there, but if was filled with desks. It had to be a class room. She backed up and looked at the paper beside the door. 

'Anatomy
Itachi Uchiha'

Drakana's eyes bulged. Uchiha. Where had she heard the before? It sounded so familiar yet so foriegn on her tongue. She closed the door slowly, and walked further on down the hall. she stopped at another door. Looking up, she read the name.

'Writing
Jaraiya'

Jaraiya. His name sounded familiar. Drakana didn't know him, but maybe her dad has said his name. She continued on. There was another door across the hall. She stopped and looked at the name.

'History
Sarutobi'

Now there was a name she knew. Sarutobi Sensei. Her father's Sensei's Sensei's Sensei. If that makes any sense. He was the great leader of the leaf village. The third hokage. He was a hero.

'But I thought he died a year or two ago.' Drakana asked herself, then she inwardly shrugged.'Just goes to show what I know.'

She continued her search. She would find Sasuke if it killed her. Well maybe not kill her, but she would find him. She was curious as to why those two girls Sakura and Ino, were so prissy about her and Sasuke. It wasn't as if she LIKED him. It's just her dad told Sasuke to stay with her, and well he hadn't. He needed to be taught a lesson. Like don't disobey daddy's orders. Anyway what was so speacial about him. He wasn't pretty, and he obviously wasn't good at taking directions real well. He had an attitude problem, and wasn't a people person. 

Drakana was so lost in her own thoughts that when she heard the movement of clothes right next to her, she squeaked and fell on her side. Looking up she saw a red head boy forzen in the movement to get comfy on a tree limb. He was staring at her crazily. 

"Whats your problem." He mumbled. 

Drakana gave a nevous laugh. She must have been so caught up in her own thoughts she didn't even see him there. "I was looking for this boy, you might know him His name is Sasuke Uchiha."

The boys eyes narrowed as he looked at her. Then he shrugged and pointed down the hall. "He went that way, mumbleing some crap about older brother and cherrios."

Drakana looked the way he pointed. She turned back to him and bowed. "Thank you so very much. I am Drakana Hayate and it is a pleasure to meet you."

"Gaara." He replied shortly. Drakana figured he wasn't one to talk. She just nodded and went skipping down the hall.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 19, 2007)

Yay Spikes Back, I See SpiHina Happening


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 19, 2007)

YAY UPTATE!!!!!


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Sep 19, 2007)

cool and hyuuga I have a gaia I'm I_Luvs_Puppets(since I ish also a Kanky fangirl aswell as Lee-kun) also YAY new update I can't wait for Yoko to meet Lee-fangirlish squee-


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 19, 2007)

Well, you know my screename lol!


----------



## Gecka (Sep 19, 2007)

Well whoop de da!! what's his/her prize? cure for cancer?!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 19, 2007)

Jack are you trying to make fun of me !?!?!?!?!?!

anywho here it is new update. man i have have two updates everynight since last night. thats a record


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was alittle after dinner and everyone lounge in the common room in front of their dorms. Kisara was up, though a little shaky on her feet, and she was laughing and haveing a good time. Neji was sulking in the corner next to Shikamaru who was sleeping, his back leaning up against the wall. The sound ninja's were in the corner trading tidbits of information, and the sand trio were quietly keeping to themselves caught up in there own quiet little thoughts. Sasuke was inconspicous in a chair off to oneside, boredly listening to Drakana go on and on about that red head boy she had seen, and Sakura and Ino were trying to restrain them selves from hurting her.

Everybody was having a good ol' time, when Sen brust through the door. She skipped merrily into the room and stood before everyone, her face alight with joy. A boy a little taller then her was pushing a cart covered in a pale green cloth. He had spiked silverhair and matching eyes, and by the look of amazment on his face as he looked around, he must've been new. Sen loudly cleared her throat, making everyone in the room quiet down. She smiled at the sudden quietness.

"I have the greatest honor to present to you our newest student." She giggled. Some people looked amuse while others just looked annoyed. She step aside revealing the boy. Halfway turned towards him, she told. "Everyone meet Dester Rendaisu. Dester, meet everyone."

Dester did a half bow and replied. "It is a pleasure to meet everyone."

Grunts of welcoming were heard along with plain ingorement. Dester didn't look the least bit discouraged though. Everyone went back to what they were doing. Sen growled and clutched her fist beside her.

"Helloooooo" Sen growled drawing out the 'o'. "I am not DONE yet!!!!! My how rude."

Grumbles of rude statments were made, bu Sen perked up instead of being mad. "You guys won't believe what I got."

Someone from the group of people yelled 'what'. Sen nearly bubbled over with excitement. She turned towards Dester and gestured with her hand. He smiled back and removed the green cloth from over the cart. Sitting on top of the cart stood eight non opened, perfectly good, Sake bottles.

Whistles of aprecations rolled through the group. Some of the Sound ninjas stood up and walked into a dorm room. A lot of people stayed behind. Chiyo stood up.

"Were in the world Did you get those?"

"This one chick." Sen giggled

"Who?" Naruto asked standing up also. 

"Not sure really. She had blonde hair in picktail and this weird mark onher fore head." Sen told thpoughtfully.

There was a stunned silence when Sakura piped up. "Was her name Tsunade"

Sen thought for a moment then replied. "Well it sounds about right."

There was a huge groan. Then Sen giggled. "Well anywho. I decided we should have a party. I mean we are going to school in a day and a half." 

A black headed got up and walked to the cart. She looked to be Sen's sister. She shoved Sen out the way, and grabbed a bottle. She turned and went back to where she had been sitting. As if on cue, as soon as she had sat down, everyone else had popped up and headed to the cart. Sen just stood back and watched

~ * ^ * ~ 20 MINS LATER ~ * ^ * ~

"Pass that over here." Someone shouted. A bottle half full was past unto Kisara's outstretched hands. She took a big long drink and pasted it on. She stared ahead for a second scrutnizing the foreign taste. The she smiled. She grabbed another bottle and took a even bigger drink. She pushed up againsted her and she saw the one guy who had asked Lady Tsunade if she had a binkin. Shurin or something. His face looked flush as if he had been the first one to dirnk and he had ALOT. He smiled an evil smiled and hugged her. She stood shocked for a moment and the wiggled out of his grasped. She laughed as she danced away hearing him call out for the pretty lady to come back. 

Just then Kisara felt real sleepy. She swayed where she stood and the last thing she saw was someone's head greatly resembling a Pineapple. She fell on his lap snoring soudly. 





if jack is still on maybe it can be three updates. lets hope so


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 19, 2007)

waht were they drinking? Beer? Soda?

Anyway, I jutst cant wiat till when Chiyo sees Orochimaru and when shes bumps into Kiba


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 19, 2007)

Sake = a japanese drink, usually alcoholic. In this case, alcoholic. Given by Tsunade to Sen


----------



## Gecka (Sep 19, 2007)

and it's actually a very potent depending on the type. there's a REALLY good NaruHina that explains it when Naruto gets drunk. i'll try to find it. and explain.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 20, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh, Sake ( I know what that is)


----------



## Dragonessa (Sep 20, 2007)

Awesome update! Just so you know Kisara....I hate being picky and all but Drakana's last name is spelled H-A-T-A-K-E. Just so you know. You accidentally spelled it Hayate. Not being mean or anything. 

Wow...they were all going for the Sake huh? Nice. That was funny.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Sep 20, 2007)

HyugaNinja said:


> Hye Spike. Do you have a Gaia Online account?



I do.  It is Arrixam.​


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 20, 2007)

Mine is ChihiroUchiha! I just got it so I'm getting used to it. I'll try to find you Saint Jayu and maybie you should try to find me


----------



## Emo_Uchiha (Sep 20, 2007)

how u put pictures on ur signature plz someone tell me


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 20, 2007)

If you look at the older posts, possibly page seventeen, I describe in pretty good detail about how to do it, so check it out ok ^.^

And As for Dragonessa, sorry I think i misspelled her name once before and you caught me on it. I don't know why i keep spelling hayate, maybe because my sister hates him because his name sounds so close to hatake. probably, but i'll change it when i can. as for up dates, let me send jack it, i thought i did but i guess i hadn't


----------



## Emo_Uchiha (Sep 20, 2007)

ty ty I love ur story


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 20, 2007)

Why thank you ^.^


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 20, 2007)

^_^ I cant wait for an uptate


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 20, 2007)

for some reason i can't send Jack the Pm. It says either he won't recieve them or can't.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 20, 2007)

...awwwwwwwwwww. I'm guessing its gonna take a while?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 20, 2007)

Well i'll try again, but I don't know what to do. Hopefully he will see this and fix something. anywho have you read a book called twiight, anyone


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 20, 2007)

I heard of it but I haven read it


----------



## Gecka (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah i have. i've also read the sequel, Eclipse. Fav character is Carlisle. then Bella then Edward.

and u couldn't pm me cuz i set it to buddie list only. but ur on it now so send it to me.


----------



## Emo_Uchiha (Sep 20, 2007)

OMG I DID IT TY TY SO MUCH Mamochi


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice choice of picutre ^_^. It really cool! 

I posted a new fic guys, Its alled 'Blood in the Snow (a NaruHina)' plz read it.


----------



## Dragonessa (Sep 21, 2007)

I can't wait for the next update!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 21, 2007)

> Yeah i have. i've also read the sequel, Eclipse. Fav character is Carlisle. then Bella then Edward.



Yes I have read all three. and I LOVE THOSE BOOKS TO DEATH....... ah hem. I like them alot. Me i prefer JACOB!!!!!! what edward did to jacob at the end ,with the letter and the wedding invation, i hate him for it. Jacob was doing ok, but then BAM edward puts his pretty little cold nose into stuff and makes jacob run away never to return to humanity again. I HATE EDWARD. Bella should so go with Jacob. I am gonna write a strongly worded letter to stephenine meyers and tell her that!!!!! Oh but i also love Alice, man she is so cool. OH didjya know there are coming out with a movie for twilight. Yep they are. Me and my friend Jenee (She loves edward but is saddened that jacob left) we are gonna audtion. I'm gonna be alice. all i need to do is dye my hair black and cut it shorter. and she is gonna be bella, she looks just like her. anywho About the audtitions We are gonna go, we just don't know where they are, when they are, or even if they are even gonna have them, but we ARE going. huff huff huff, I'm tired just typeing that. anywho again, I am gonna send to you the new part so hopefully we can have it up and posted by tonight or no later then tomorrow afternoon. hopefully.


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Sep 21, 2007)

...I have mo idea what your talking about and I don't think I want to know...


----------



## cloystreng (Sep 21, 2007)

Let me just say that this story is fantastic.  Love the updates, keep up the good work.  + reps!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 22, 2007)

I agree with you very much.

Any guys, like my new Avatar?


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Sep 22, 2007)

It's pretty cool


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 22, 2007)

I jsut made it to look like my OC Chihiro Uchiha (th fire behind her is her pheonix wings) it comes otu when shes in a major fight


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Sep 22, 2007)

Where do you peoples go to make the cute little avatars like that? I've been looking but I can't find anything that makes them like that...


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 22, 2007)

Ill try to send you a link


----------



## Gecka (Sep 22, 2007)

isn't it gaia online or something?


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah, but theres another site where you can make you own dream avatar rro Gaia Online. Do you have an account Jack Sparrow?


----------



## Dragonessa (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey people. What's up? Kisara, are you gonna update your fics anytime soon?


----------



## Emo_Uchiha (Sep 23, 2007)

ello every one


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 23, 2007)

hello Emo Uchiha


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 26, 2007)

*new update*

so sorry for the delay. I was gonna post it thrusday. but my aol was acting up, and then friday my bunny died and then saturday i spent the night with my friend jenee and got picked up after dinner on sunday, went to walmart to find earphone for my reatarded mp3 player. it takes a size smaller than normal and they don't have it at walmart well it was too late to try radio shack so i went home and it was too late to go online, then monday i went to the library and stayed there for like  hours while my mom's boyfriends sister went on their computer. Then yesterday there was this anime thing at the library and i went there. It's just been so hetic. Well here i am now and here is the new post


*Spoiler*: __ 




Shikamaur gasped.He looked down, and there was the blue headed girl sleeping on his lap. Eeew was that drool. He sighed and tried going back to sleep.

Meanwhile Sen, Yoko, Dra, And Lee were dancing around. 

Sen yelled, "Come girls lets go find those ponies."

"Hehehe *hicup* I'm not a girl." Lee giggled. Sen swung around pressing her face close to Lee. 

"Yep, your right. Your tooooooooooooo ugly to be a girl." Sen sighed. She turned around pointing her finger in some random direction. " To the rainbow ponies, Girls and It."

Sasuke looked disgustingly at them. He was sitting away from all the commation, holding his own bottle of sake. He scowled. Sakura and Ino were drapping themsleves around his chair and it took all his control not to flinch away from their touch. Drakana sat at his feet like a puppy, babbling away saying incoherent phrases.

"yabba sobu yatsu nawa." She giggled. Then looked at Sasuke. She started talking normal again, even if it was faster than normal. "Why do those two so infactuated by you. I mean Your ugly, not very bright, and you are definity not nice. I wonder, I would like a muffin. Can you get me a muffin. Mmmmmmm Muffin." 

Drakana started drowling. Sasuke made a sound of disgust. Just then he heard a whoot whoot from behind him. He turned in his chair to look and his eyes widened dramtically. Ino had just gotten her shirt off and was twirling it above her hair dancing to music someone had just brought out. Sakura had just fallen down tugging hers off. Sasuke salpped his forhead. what was this world coming to.

Shurin looked left. Looked right. There was a whole bunch of drunk hot woman. He lick his lips. Man was this gonna be fun. He walked up to a girl with double brown buns. Putting his arm over his shoulder he said. "Hey pretty lady, hows it going."

The girl pushed his arm off and walked away. He sighed. Lookibng around again he spotted a girl with shoulder length black hair in a low ponytail. She wore a white bikini top, and a white miniskirt. He grinned wickedly. Walking slowly toward her he whistled. She had strange silver eyes. When he had got close to her, he said, "Hey, wanna go back to my place?"

He placed his hand on her arm. It was either what he had said or how he had touched her, but she spun around and kneed him where it would hurt the most. He gasped and double over. "That's gonna hurt in the morning."

"Don't touch me." She slurred. It was his hand, no doubt about it now. " or next time I'll do more damage." 

He paled as he turned and started waddling away. He passed Naruto who was punching the air and saying 'Believe it,' to no one in particular. Shurin scowled but then heard cheering. He looked over and saw a group of people. In the middle stood that pink haired girl he had talked to earlier and a blonde. He grinned and waddled his way over there.

Akimara looked around her, a faint amused expression on her face. These leaf ninja's were acting like idiots she thought to her self. Just then a sake bottle was pressed in her hands. She looked at the foreign item. Her father had never let her indulge herself, claiming it always dulled the senses and she must on top game at all time. She tilted it toward her, and then without a second glance she took a long swig, finishing the bottle in the process. She wiped the rements off of her mouth then burped. Startled by it she gave a short laugh. 

She had not gone with the other sound ninja's when they had left to talk some more about the fight and those other ninjas. She had stayed behind, curious as to what would happen out here. She was glad she had stayed and now looking around, she decided to get up. That proved to be more difficult. When she got up she stumbled on her feet and fell forward alittle. She felt someone catch her. As she looked up she saw Kimimaro standing there. He looked down at her and gave a little laugh. 

"That serpant princess, Drunk? I don't believe it." 

"Haha" She replied sarcastically. His eyes softened. 

"Sit down Akimara-Hime" He replied helping her back down. She flopped down mad about being told what to do, but inside she felt joy someone was treating her normally, even though they found her funny.

Tenten hiccupped. Then she giggled. Neji looked at her with a weird look apon his face. Tenten was about to ask if something was on her face when she realized he wasn't staring at her, but instead staring behind her. She looked to see what was there. It was chiyo. He was staring at Chiyo. She grinned. She knew what she could do to advert his attention. She got up, and started stalking up to him. He didn't see her coming until she was right in front of him.

He looked confused, and then, Tenten realized with a slipp of the foot, the drink had got to her. She fell face first right unto Neji's chest. After a moment of silence, Tenten felt her face heat up, and it wasn't just because she was drunk. She meant to kiss him, but instead, she cried silently to herself, she fell face first on top of him. She started pushing herself up, but he caught her arm. Pulling her back down, he placed his nose on her hair.

"You smell like flowers." he sighed. "It's a purdy smell."

She stiffened. The Neji she knew would never say purdy let alone complainment her hair. She looked up slowly, and saw with one glance, he was just as drunk as she was. She sigh letting her head thump back unto his chest. 

Brandi looked around. She saw her sister Dra babbling away to this blonde dude. She coudln't hear what Dra was saying, but than the guy burst out, "I tell you, this school is cursed. There are ghosts and zombies and evil laser useing bunnies EVERYWHERE." He speard his arms out to emphasize his point.

Dra gasped and started talking uber fast. Brandi had to strain to listen to her voice, but she couldn't make out any eligible words or even phrases. Brandi shook her head. Her sister was whack, no doubt about it. And then you had her other sister dancing around the room with a broom in her hand.  Her oldest sister had just kneed somebody in their family jewel and sent them scurring away.

Brandi just shook her head and took another sip. 

Kankuro laughed. Temari had just stumbled over Gaara's gouge. She landed head first on the barren ground with a loud oof. Kankuro laughed even harder when she came up rubbing her head and whining  "Kanky-kun my head has a boo boo. Make it better Kanky-kun."

Gaara scowled. "Stop whining like a little baby. Temari. Your putting the sand to shame with all that frivilous crap."

Temari's eyes bulged. "Ooooh that was a big word. frivi- fri- friloist- wow."

Kankuro shook his head in amusment.

Kiba looked to his left. Looked to his right. The coast was clear. No one was watching, and those who were, were totally wasted. He snook quietly to his room. A tiny movement was made inside his shirt.

"Shhhhh. You have to stay still." Kiba whispered. Just then Naruto slung his arm over Kiba's shoulder causeing to go still in surprise.

"Dude, Talking to your shirt is unhealthy." Naruto slurred. 

Kiba shuck off Naruto's arm. "Sorry, No more taling to my shirt, ok."

"Fine by me." Naruto agreed giving Kiba a thumbs up. As Naruto was about to turn away he stopped. "Oh but tell your shirt to stopping moving."

With that Naruto left. Kiba stuck his and down his shirt, petting the furry bundle that was hiding in there. "Come on Akamaru stop moving. Your gonna get us caught."

"Bark bark," Was the silent reply.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 26, 2007)

LOL! I can'w wait for the next chapter


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Sep 26, 2007)

So when can I begin?​


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 26, 2007)

I don't think you should! Since Kisara worked hard to make this popular to us and it doesnt deserve to be torn apart.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 26, 2007)

aww is Saint Jay sad cuz he was banned for neg-reppin under a false name?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Sep 26, 2007)

Aww, are you sad Jacky that you have such a bad rep that you had to turn it off from the public?

Anyways, I just had to show you guys that picture.  Just for laughs.  I respect Ms.  Mumochi quite a lot.


----------



## Dogma (Sep 26, 2007)

No...

This isn't all that good either.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 26, 2007)

your right it's not, but i stick around to start fights 

and as for Asylum's rep insult. , actually im doing better than ever. i just got a butt load of rep from a few freinds. but rep isn't exactly important to me.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 27, 2007)

*Shakes Head and sighs* Fighting won't solve a thing...


----------



## Dragonessa (Sep 27, 2007)

That was an AWESOME update. Kimimaro was so sweet to Aki! And Drakana being drunk was hilarious...I'm sure Kakashi's gonna kill her for that. Whatever. Keep up the great work! And Ino taking off her shirt was hilarious. But I thought it would be Sasuke helping Aki since in my fanfic, Sasuke and Aki get together...but you write whatever you want. I love your story so keep updating!


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Sep 27, 2007)

" To the rainbow ponies, Girls and It."

lol that made me crack up the only thingis I could amagine her ding that reguarly(Yoko) but I'm confused how'd they get sake?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 27, 2007)

Yay, Update, lol


----------



## Lee1993 (Sep 27, 2007)

i would like my name as Lee1993
the story makes me think of hollow deamon


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Sep 27, 2007)

SaiyanKingVegeta said:


> i would like my name as Lee1993
> the story makes me think of hollow deamon



-raises eyebrow-Why Lee...well other than he's awesome you have entriged a Lee fangirl


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Sep 27, 2007)

I just realized I can not rep anymore.​


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 27, 2007)

WOW O.o I missed alot. well time to catch up. 

1st => Did you look at the new page number. 21. We're legal now...... meaning we can drink and not get arrested. Time for the sake!!!!!!

2nd => 





> Anyways, I just had to show you guys that picture. Just for laughs. I respect Ms. Mumochi quite a lot.



That picture is aesome, and thank you.

3rd => 





> " To the rainbow ponies, Girls and It."
> 
> lol that made me crack up the only thingis I could amagine her ding that reguarly(Yoko) but I'm confused how'd they get sake?



well see my sister's character is Sen and she hates rock lee. So i had to make her say something bad about rocklee. And as for the sake, well here is hat happen. when Sen run down the hall, after talking to spike and hinata, she went to Tsunade's office. rather bluntly she asked Tsunade if she had any Sake. Tsunade not really careing who asked decicded to give her some. Then dester showwed up and helped sen bring the sake back.

4th => 





> i would like my name as Lee1993
> the story makes me think of hollow deamon



Um......... ok..... 

5th =>





> I just realized I can not rep anymore.



TT.TT So sad.....


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Sep 27, 2007)

Well aren't you spirited today Ms. Mumochi.  It's Ms. right?​


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes for some strange reason i am happy today....... oh and yes it's Ms. I hope i'm not married.


----------



## Dragonessa (Sep 27, 2007)

Are you gonna update anytime soon Kisara? When does Drakana meet Gaara? And will Akimara ever get to know Sasuke?


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 29, 2007)

I wanna know when Chiyos sees Orochimaru, then Kiba


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Sep 29, 2007)

Lee Lee Lee Lee Lee Leeeeeee!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 29, 2007)

I promise updates, but not right know. I'm at my dads and all my stories on on my laptop at my moms house.m I be back monday ok, so don't worry.


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Sep 29, 2007)

'Kay Kisara-san


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 29, 2007)

Sorry you guys will have to wait though. I forgot to email my self the story like i should've so i have no story to write from TT.TT all i can do is sit down and play sims 2 all day. TT.TT that and watch the oh so beautiful anime.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Sep 30, 2007)

I luv ur Avatar Kisara!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Sep 30, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, are dream avatars back in business or something?  I've seen those a lot lately.  Come to think about it, I haven't seen those since Horoko-suto was still around.

I even remember that everyone called my avatar Kabuto with a freakin' cat on his head.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you chihiro. Its Kisara of course, but they didn't have her maroon dress so i put her in a maroon shirt and capris. I also had to make her hair down and curly since they didn't have her long braided hair, but i believe it came out good. My sisters made their charactes also, ya know Sen and Brandi, well ya.

And i'm sorry people said that about yours saint jay. I personally don't like kabuto, so I wouldn't have said that


----------



## Dragonessa (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you updating the fic soon Kisara?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 30, 2007)

I can't update until til earliest of tomorrow because i'm at my dads and my stories at my moms. I will be at her house tomorrow after school, so i can write more after school, okay. I'm truly sorry


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang............


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Sep 30, 2007)

Chihiro...you make the worst avatar...I'm sorry but hell.

Edit:

Asylum Valcony Dreamrox I (NOT KABUTO!)


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 30, 2007)

you amuse me saint jay ^.^


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Sep 30, 2007)

*pulls out blue roses*

You are the amusement of my soul.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 30, 2007)

hahaha you reatarded ^.^


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Sep 30, 2007)

D:

D:

D:

D:
D:
D:
D:

I was actually quite serious...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 30, 2007)

don't worry saint jay reatarded is aweasome. => my personal philosphy : R.R. Reatards Rock


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Sep 30, 2007)

One question though:

You, me, dinner?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 30, 2007)

Depends.......... whats for dinner


----------



## Gecka (Sep 30, 2007)

wow....Saint Jay....ur gonna get e-dumped


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Sep 30, 2007)

By Amber...about half a year ago.  Is that a problem?


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 1, 2007)

If you dont like my avatar, You want me to change it?

If you do, just tell me what makes it look bad


----------



## Dragonessa (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi Chihiro! What's up? Hi Kisara!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Dragonessa! Do you think I should change my avatar? Its because Saint Jay thinks it sucks. Do you think that to Kisara (please be honest)


----------



## Gecka (Oct 1, 2007)

wow. I thought Amber was still wif you. 

uhhh sorry....


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 1, 2007)

whos Amber?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Oct 1, 2007)

Amber the Sly: an ex-holocaust member...

Come to think about it...are there any members left?


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 1, 2007)

ohhhhhh, ok I thoguh she was your friends or something like that


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 1, 2007)

First off hyuganinja..... i mean chihiro, sorry old habits die hard, anywho, if you like your avii there is no reason to change it.

Hello dragonessa, i will be on later tonight so i will try to put so more on my story up.

And where did amber come from, saint jay, sorry lost again. and that dictionary thing was hard to notice so it wasn't my fault....... ^.^


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Oct 1, 2007)

Long ass story but she was a member here on Naruto forums.  Before you registered, there was a role playing team called Holocaust.  I was the leader and known as Asylum Valcony Dreamrox I the Dreamer.

I just noticed something about your avatar... BUBBLES!!!!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 1, 2007)

> Long ass story but she was a member here on Naruto forums. Before you registered, there was a role playing team called Holocaust. I was the leader and known as Asylum Valcony Dreamrox I the Dreamer.
> 
> I just noticed something about your avatar... BUBBLES!!!!!



I know of them, i'm not THAT new...... and your were Asylum...... I knew him,well you before, somewhere before......... anywho, yes i just re did my avii........ I wuv the bubbles ^.^


----------



## Dragonessa (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Kisara. Where's the update?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 1, 2007)

Right here dragonessa. I have finnaly got it out. I'm sad to say Jack isn't my Beta no more. TT.TT

Well here it is. Enjoy


*Spoiler*: __ 




~ * ^ * ~ 3 HOURS LATER (somewhere around 11:00 P.M.) ~ * ^ *~

Kurenai giggled. Kakashi had been really tired, so when he had tried leaving the teacher's lounge he had ran into the door instead of opening it. Everyone just shook there head.

Asume got up to stretch. "I think I'll hit the sack to. We have to be up early tomorrow cause we're assigning schedules tomorrow."

Kurenai nodded agreement and got up also. They said farewells to the others and left. 

The hall they followed was dark and noiseless, and the windows through moon lit shadows on the hard floor. Their footsteps echoed throughout the hall.

They passed doors with names marked on them and doors to other hallways. But then they rounded the corner and the door loomed over them as they stared at it.

Kurenai gentally placed her hand on the curved wooded door and gently pushed. The door opened ever so slightly.

"Oh my, sweet mother of pancakes." Kurenai breathed. The sight in front of them looked like a beer fight. Teenagers laid all over each other with bottles struwn here and there. Music played forgotten in the corner. Asuma swore.

"Easy Asuma." Kurenai warned. 

"They need to be woken up and punished. "Asume shouted. Kurenai shook her head.

"Think about, if we wake them up now, we'll have to stay up and supervise, but if we wake them up early tomorrow, we'll get some sleep and they will have a really bad hangover."

Asume scowled but nodded. They picked there way over the sleeping bodies to the far end of the room. To identicals doors stood side by side. One with the letter A imprintd on it, the other with the letter B. Kurenai was about to opened her door, when Asuma tugged her hand. She glanced at him and he jerked his head to his room, and a lopsided smile painted itself on his face. It was an innocent smile that held a more seducative meaning.

Her smiled answered his and she followed him into his room.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 1, 2007)

This Fanfiction needs improve ment.

MUCH improvement

**


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 2, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhhh, Kurenai and Asuma are gonna DO it!


----------



## Dragonessa (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice, Kurenai and Asuma doing the deed....It would have been funnier if it was Kakashi and Kurenai though!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 2, 2007)

NEw update!!!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sunday
Day 3

"ALRIGHT YOU LAZY BUMS." Asuma bellowed. It was 6:00 in the morning. "TIME TO RISE AND SHINE SLEEPY HEAVY HEADS"

Kurenai brought out a pan and a wooden spoon and started banging them together. She went over the sleeping bodies pounding it close to any ears she saw. Doors swung open and curious heads popped out. Asuma yelled. "YOU TOO, COME ON OUT." 

Slowly bodies started getting up,, clining unto anything they could reach in order to pull themselves up. The ones in the rooms just walked out, clad in their pajamas and found a seat to sit on. Five minutes laters all the students were sitting on something. Asuma and Kurenai walked to the front of the sitting kids and turned to stare at them all. 

"Ok, since you guys think it's funny to disobey the rules you will have the oppurtunity to clean this entire area, from floor to ceiling, right know, and after that, you will go room to room and clean all the rooms until every last one is done, and then monday after school you willhave dentention." Kurenai said slowly. There was a whole lot of blank faces staring at her, but every so often her face fell apon a alert and awake child. As she finished her speech there was shouts of disagreement, one voice reaching above the other. 

"This isn't fair. Not all of us were participateing in the drinking of the trashing of this room. Why should we get punished."

Asuma looked at Kurenai and she gave him a shrugged. He turned back to the kids. "Ok, If you can prove you weren't drinking last light, we'll let you off."

"How would we do that!" exclaimed another voice.

"Easy." Kurenai laughed. She held up three fingers and started checking them off. "Breathe, coordination, and energy level."

"Ok then line up if you want to prove your innocent." Asuma ordered.  A lot of people stood up and started forming a line. Only a couple remained. Sen, Dester, Yoko, Ino, Saukra, and Elisabi stayed seated.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 2, 2007)

Great! I hope Chiyo doesnt get a dteention isnce she has one already


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 2, 2007)

You'llllllllllll see. 

Imagine me and you, i do
I think about you day and night, it's only right
To think about the girl you love and hold her tight
So Happy Together

If I should call you up, invest a dime
And you say you belong to me and ease my mind
Imagine how the world could be, so very fine
So happy together


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 2, 2007)

sorry i'm hyper today


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 2, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOK


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 2, 2007)

IM ALWAYS HYPER


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 2, 2007)

oh great....


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 2, 2007)

me and you and you and me
no matter how you roll the dice, it has to be
the only one for you is me and me for you
so happy together



I'm gonning around the house singig this song over and over, and my mom asks me if i'm on crack


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 2, 2007)

You really ARE hyper


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 2, 2007)

I CAN'T SEE ME LOVIN NOBODY BUT YOU
FOR ALL MY LIFE
WHEN YOUR WITH ME
BABY THE SKY'LL BE BLUE
FOR ALL MY LIFE


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 3, 2007)

*slaps hand on forhead*


----------



## Dragonessa (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey guys.

Great updates Kisara! I can't wait for more!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 3, 2007)

Me to. Does anyone have something to calm my headache or top Kisara from being Hyper?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 3, 2007)

DONT FORGET ME


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 3, 2007)

or Spike...*lays out on a couch and uses 'Healinf Flame Jutsu or forehead*

someone please tell thme to stop being hyper


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 3, 2007)

NOTHING CAN STOP ME


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Oct 3, 2007)

Do forgive me if I do not read the story.  However, I can not help but to chat along with all of my minor friends.

Chihiro, I have homework for you.  You will just have to wait until I finish typing it all down.  It is very easy so you should be able to do it.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 3, 2007)

ok...homework?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Oct 3, 2007)

Did you honestly think that I would not teach you how to become a well author?  Since my time on the computer is limited, I will have to give you homework.  It should only take you 3-4 minutes a message.  So far I have about 7 (actually 2) written down.

Mainly about grammar and spelling.  Other than that, you will do just fine.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 3, 2007)

Helllo every one, and i'm glad to be consider your minor friend saint jay ^.^ I am also hyper today and hyuganinja, I know what can cure your headache........ SUGAR!!!!!!!!!!! just get hyper like spike and me. 

If I call you up, insert a dime.
and say you belond to me, and ease my mind.
imagine who the world would be, so very fine,
So happy together


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 3, 2007)

*meditates* focuse your chakra and...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 3, 2007)

KABOOM!!!!!!! the house explodede.


----------



## Ino_Shika_Cho(&Asuma) (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh my, the house exploded.

btw this story is awesome


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Oct 3, 2007)

Ah Chihiro, I do like your new avatar.  It is much better in design if I do say so myself.

As for you Ms. Mumochi, I consider you not just a minor friend.  Perhaps something more than your imagination can think of.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 3, 2007)

Why thank you saint jay. ^.^ *mumble* and what was that about my imagination *end of mumbleing* ^_^

And no offense, hehe, but Chihiro, hahaha, if you look really closly, hehehe, I really am not trying to be mean, but your littlechibi avii looks like a hippe.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Oct 3, 2007)

*sigh* which is why I put in the word "Perhaps".  I do not know the very limitations of your imagination and dreams.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 3, 2007)

*grin* no one knows the limitations of my imagination. Not even me.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you guys! And its okay Kisara if you think my avatar looks like a hippie. But what she has on is a blue shirt, pants, the fire on her back isybolises her pheonix wings, and that thing around her neck, that a fore whip (I just like it and it looks good on her)


----------



## Dragonessa (Oct 4, 2007)

I can't wait for the next update Kisara!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 4, 2007)

me 2! I wonder when Chiyos gonna see Orochimaru


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 4, 2007)

*Hello my lovely people*

NEW UPDATE!!!!!!

Well here it is, and I'm sorry to keep you waiting.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Asuma and Kurenai stared at the first person in front of them. Gaara of the sand. He just staredat them his black eyeliner clear on his pale skin. Kurenai said something first.

"Breathe." 

"I am moron." He replied.

"Hey, don't talk to your teachers like that." Asuma shouted. Gaara just stared at him. staying silent for a moment, Asuma said. "Walk a little that ways." He pointed a coiple feet away.

Gaara turned and in his slow motion, started walking. He walk in a straight line. Once he got to where he was told to he looked back at Asuma. But it was kurenai who spoke first. "Now do alittle jump or something."

"I don't jump or something." Gaara told.

"Jump." Asuma demanded.

"I don't."

"Just do it."

"Seriously Asuma-Sensei." Kankuro said slowly, "Gaara-kun doesn't jump....... ever."

Asuma sighed. "Fine your free to go. Next!"

Gaara glared at the two teacher but walked out the door. Kankuro came up next, his feet slugging as he walked.

"Turn around and go sit down." Kurenai said.

"Wha!" Kankuro gasped.

"How do you know is he drank last night." Asuma asked, equally surprised.

Kurenai shrugged "Your drunk alot, and thats how you walk when you wake up."

Kankuro sighed and turned around. Stepping up next was his sister Temari.

"Oh she has a bad hangover." Asuma winced. Temaris ponytails where falling out. Her eyelids were drooping, and she held her head fagilly. She didn't even wait for them to tell her to turn around. Doing it ever so slightly, she went to sit down by her brother.

Kisara bounced up. She smiled a sweet smile and did a little spin.

"She wasn't drunk." Asuma said. Protests were heard from all around. as Kisara bounded out the door.

A few more people got out of the line and sat down. Kidomaru stepped up.

"He wasn't drunk." Kurenai told. She said that to Dosu, Zaku, Kin, Sakon, Ukon, and Jurebo as they came up.

Spike came up. 

Kurenai looked skepitcal.

"What your drunken radar failing you." Asuma said srcastically. Kurenai stuck her tongue out at him, and nodded soloemly.

"He walks normal, too normal."She whispered to Asuma. Then, talking to spike himself she said. "You come closer."

Spike did as he was told. Kurenai circled him like a hawk cirleing it's prey. When she got back around to his front, she poked him square on his forhead. Staring into his eyes to find some source of a headache, she failed at interupting any pain.

"Who are you anyway." She asked

"Spike." He replied. She turned to Asuma. 

"He was drunk." She told.

"Wha!" Spike objected

"How'd ya figure that out." Asuma asked curious.

"When he told me his name, I nearly gagged at how potent the smell of alcohol was on his breath." She shrugged like that was something that everyone should've known. Spike pouted as he turned around.

Hinata stepped up next.

"She was drunk." Kurenai replied. Hinata grimanced

This went on for twenty more minutes as every one listened to there fate. Once Asuma and Kurenai were done they told everyone to go get breakfast and return exactly after that. If they had found out that one person didn't report in to cleaning, then they would answer directly to Tsunade-Hime.





more soon I promise


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Oct 4, 2007)

Hm...I haven't been updating my own fanfictions in quite a while...

Maybe I should get started on them no?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 4, 2007)

I Wonder What Spike And Hinata Are Gonna Do In Detention................OOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 4, 2007)

hmmm, Mr.Jay I believe that is a stupendous idea.


And Spike. Just wait till detention, thats were all the fun comes


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes I Know, I Cant Wait.....


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Oct 4, 2007)

{eye twitch} Mr. Jay?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 4, 2007)

*eye twitch* you have called me Ms. Momochi, so i thought it would be funny to call you Mr. jay for awhile ^.^


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 4, 2007)

Mr.Jay Reminds Me Of Batman, lol


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice, batman.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 4, 2007)

Well Yeah, Its What Harley Quinn Calls Joker


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 4, 2007)

sweet! cant wait for next chap!


----------



## Dragonessa (Oct 5, 2007)

Gaara was funny. 
Love this line "I don't jump or something"


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 5, 2007)

yep! Mauive it was cause his gord with sand


----------



## Dragonessa (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah. Gaara's gourd must be pretty heavy...maybe there is more than sand in there?


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 5, 2007)

The spirit of his mother...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 5, 2007)

Well it's not just is gourd. He believes himself toooo emo to obey orders, so even if it was just simple, he was never gonna do it, and he just doesn't jump. It's not programmed into him to jump. he's just tooo emo to resort to such trivial stuff as jumping


----------



## Dragonessa (Oct 5, 2007)

Interesting Kisara. Are you gonna update the fic anytime soon?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 5, 2007)

Soon, but not today, but maybe tomorrow i promise.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 5, 2007)

YAY UPDATE TOMMARROW


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 5, 2007)

hopefully...... and soon it will be monday, and School Starts


----------



## Dragonessa (Oct 5, 2007)

Okay. But why not update it tonight since you are on?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 5, 2007)

because i am writing on another story tonight


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 6, 2007)

oh...its okay take your time


----------



## wolf_gang101 (Oct 6, 2007)

hi beloved sister. I need u to do me a favor. Can u see if you can make a brandi avatar like yours because my computer hates me right now. ^.^ and  or


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello Wolf_Gang. Its me HyugaNinja but I changed my name


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 7, 2007)

wiow, an invisible fan of a thread...thats cool


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 7, 2007)

Chihiro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello Spike!!!!!!!!!!! ^_^


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 7, 2007)

HI....................................


----------



## Dragonessa (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi to you too Spike.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 8, 2007)

HELLO.....................................................


----------



## Lee1993 (Oct 8, 2007)

my wives say hi there r both sick


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey guys.  Long time no see no?


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 8, 2007)

same here Jay!


----------



## Dragonessa (Oct 9, 2007)

Where are you Kisara?? I want to see another update!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 9, 2007)

Let her take her time...


----------



## Dragonessa (Oct 10, 2007)

Sorry. I'm just excited that's all.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 10, 2007)

Same with me! But, we jsut need to give her some time. Maybie she got delayed or somthing like that...


----------



## Dragonessa (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah. Good idea. If she got delayed she would tell us though...right?


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 12, 2007)

??? I dont know


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 12, 2007)

I am so sorry. I got grounded from the computer last friday and i just got ingrounded. I had told my sister Narutofangurl101 to tell you but she didn't I am so sorry. I promise i will have a butt load of crap for you to read. I'm sooo sorry.......


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 12, 2007)

Thats okay ^-^. Glad to have ya back Kisara! *hugs*


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm glad to be back. All i thought this week was how mad you guys might be at me for my vanishing act.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 12, 2007)

maybie a little mad but, I told them to be patient...so...Im patient


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 12, 2007)

Ok, and again sorry, i can't post until monday because i'm at my dad's and i haven't been able to email myself the story. *hands head in shame* man i'm just out ofit this week


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 12, 2007)

okay, want me to tell Dragonessa and Spike


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 12, 2007)

would you please, and tell them i'm sorry for me. that would be awesome


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 12, 2007)

okay! ^_^!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 13, 2007)

DANG...........................


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 13, 2007)

i know i'm sorry, please just wait. I promise a butt load of stuff


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 13, 2007)

Yay .............................


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 14, 2007)

Yes and guess what......

We have over 500 POSTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that is so awesome...... and yes i know ui'm alittle late.... sorry


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 14, 2007)

SWEET........................


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 14, 2007)

Yesssss, anywho for those of you who have read twilight and possibly new moon and eclispe this song is the perfect song for bella and jacob with mentioning of edwards, and for those of you who have no idea what i'm talking about, read my avii

and yes this is unfaithful by rhianna

Story of my life
Searching for the right
But it keeps avoiding me
Sorrow in my soul
Cause it seems that wrong
Really loves my company

He's more than a man
And this is more than love
The reason that the sky is blue
The clouds are rolling in
Because I'm gone again
And to him I just can't be true

And I know that he knows I'm unfaithful
And it kills him inside
To know that I am happy with some other guy
I can see him dying

I don't wanna do this anymore
I don't wanna be the reason why
Everytime I walk out the door
I see him die a little more inside
I don't wanna hurt him anymore
I don't wanna take away his life
I don't wanna be...
A murderer

I feel it in the air
As I'm doing my hair
Preparing for another date
A kiss upon my cheek
As he reluctantly
Asks if I'm gonna be out late
I say I won't be long
Just hanging with the girls
A lie I didn't have to tell
Because we both know
Where I'm about to go
And we know it very well

Cause I know that he knows I'm unfaithful
And it kills him inside
To know that I am happy with some other guy
I can see him dying

I don't wanna do this anymore
I don't wanna be the reason why
Everytime I walk out the door
I see him die a little more inside
I don't wanna hurt him anymore
I don't wanna take away his life
I don't wanna be...
A murderer

Our love, his trust
I might as well take a gun and put it to his head
Get it over with
I don't wanna do this
Anymore
Uh
Anymore (anymore)

I don't wanna do this anymore
I don't wanna be the reason why
And everytime I walk out the door
I see him die a little more inside
And I don't wanna hurt him anymore
I don't wanna take away his life
I don't wanna be...
A murderer (a murderer)

No no no no

Yeah yeah yeah


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 14, 2007)

Ive Never Read That Before............


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 14, 2007)

READ IT!!!!!!!!!!! its awesomessssssssssssssss


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 14, 2007)

I havent read it...you want me to?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 14, 2007)

yes its the best book in the world.......... well along with eragon of course


----------



## Dragonessa (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey Kisara! I can't wait to see the update today!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 15, 2007)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> yes its the best book in the world.......... well along with eragon of course



And Harry Potter 7


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 15, 2007)

I WANT TO READT HARRY POTTER SOOOOO BAD! I WANNA SEE WHAT HAPPENDS TO HARRY!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 15, 2007)

I Would Post HP 7 Spoilers But I Wont


----------



## Clumps (Oct 15, 2007)

There should be a Rp for this sort of thing.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 15, 2007)

So Spike, Im fine
I'll just read the book


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Oct 15, 2007)

Twilight's better, My sis, kisara though she read harry potter, and well in about that one thing that happens (so as not to spoil it for you chihiro) she carried around her stuffed animal hedwig around school for 3 weeks straight


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 15, 2007)

oooooooooooooooooooooooook


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes hp7 is geat but as holly said, that unspeakable action that happens to hedwig, no, it's unexecptable. I shall not tolrate that type of behavior.

And again i am sorry, I have to postpone the updates for thursday. I am updateing my redemption story today and then tomorrw i am going to the fair with my mom and tanya my older sis.

I'm so sorry again for not updateing so please forgive me, and please encourage my sis holly, (known as naruto_fan_gurl101) to read this story. she reads so slow and really hasn't read anything. she's only on page 2, and i really want her to get caught up, so if you see her, or just feel like pming her, please do so, I really really want her to read this story because her character is known as Sen and Ren, and i think she should have an active voice in this fanfic. 

Also i'm taking suggestions on this story. I have it basically planned out, but if you guys want something in here, or have any ideas you think would help me or you just think they're awesome, please tell me, preferrable pm, because if i do chose to use them this way no one knows what they are and will be surprised.

Also would you guys read myother fanfic, the links are in my sig, and I highly suggest Redemption. I believe it is the best story i've written, not the most popular though, mind you, because this one has over 500 Post!!!! as i've mentioned before, but i just love the way i wrote it. But if you want to read my Kisara, Sen and Brandi (If you want to find Brandi's creator, talk to wolf_gang101, she is hers creator.) story.

If you like neji tenten pairing, read 'A Smart kunoichi and a clueless hyuga'. And if you want to read a really good written storyof Kisara's past, read 'Memories'

That's all for now.

P.S. READ TWILIGHT, NEW MOON, AND ECLISPE, all by stephenine meyers and all very awesome


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Oct 17, 2007)

Actually Pendragon would be one of the greatest stories ever read.  Twilight was allright but it practically has little depth compared to Pendragon.

Read it!  I command you to!

Chihiro, have you given up on your story?  I honestly was hopping to see the next chapter.  Have you given up being a writtor?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 18, 2007)

pendragon........pendragon....... sounds so familar.......... I'll read it after i finish the Anita Blake series i'm reading right now, it's just getting to the part where Anita leaves richard the very annoying werewolf she was so in love with (blah!!!! i hate richard) and she goes to Jean-Claude (*sigh* I love him sooooo) and well they you know *smacks hands together in the motion of only those who know what is means........... *


But another good story, err series is the mediator series. I think the first book is called shadowland, and its so awesome.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 18, 2007)

Kisara, I Dont Want To Bug U, But U Said A New Update Would Be Today


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 18, 2007)

yes i know. I'm not currently at my house, but i will be later and when i get home i will have an update for everyone


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 18, 2007)

Yay


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Oct 18, 2007)

HI GUYS!!! ^^ I'm sorry I haven't been here in so long I've been really busy with school lately but now I'm back!!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 19, 2007)

YIPPIE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Oct 20, 2007)

Please update soon Kisara-chan I'll give you a haku chibi


----------



## Dragonessa (Oct 20, 2007)

I can't wait for the update! Get to work on it Kisara! You can take your time though!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 20, 2007)

*sits and waits patiently*


----------



## Dragonessa (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey Chihiro! What's up?

Hey Spike....I LOVE your avatar! Jack Skellington ROCKS. I just saw the Nightmare Before Christmas movie in 3D yesterday at the movie theater! It was good!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 21, 2007)

I Know, And U LUCKY, I WANT TO SEE NIGHTMARE BEFORE CHRISTMAS IN 3D So BAD


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 21, 2007)

Nothing much...just waiting for an uptate


----------



## Dragonessa (Oct 22, 2007)

Didn't Kisara say she would update soon? I hope she does!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 22, 2007)

Maybie she got delayed and could get logged on again. Just wait please.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 22, 2007)

RED SOX


----------



## Kyousuke (Oct 22, 2007)

spike_uchiha said:


> RED SOX



You're saying that all over the place...


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 22, 2007)

SO..............................


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 22, 2007)

hes a red sox fan!


----------



## Dragonessa (Oct 22, 2007)

LOL.....! Red Sox fan....


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 22, 2007)

Whats So Funny About It


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Oct 23, 2007)

Good afternoon everyone.  I have a surprise for all of you.  You will have to wait later on to recieve it though.

Until then, ado.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 23, 2007)

WHAT IS IT


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 23, 2007)

Its not funny at all, Im just stepping up for you Spike. I wonder what Saint Jay wants to show us...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 23, 2007)

Okay everyone, i don't have alot of time to say this and i am really and truly sorry, i know i keep saying that and i'm a disgrace to all fanfic writers but i had a new update but my momos boyfirends sister was using the phone and i have dial up right >,< ugg i hate dial up, well any way i had written the update and then turned off my laptop, its the only computer i have at my moms ok, well after she got off the phone i went and turned my laptop back on and mind you, it's old, like 2000 old and has been used regularly by my dad then me, and well i realized something wasn't right, well my screen broke, and since my computers so old i couldn't save the story to my flash dirve/ memory stick/ do ma jiggy/ whatever the hell you want to call it, and well my computers brook and i have to wait till this weekend to get to my dads house and get on my loverly computer there........... i feel so bad. I should have never shut my computer off in the first place and it would have never died...........wait! surpise


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 24, 2007)

Its okay Kisara. I can wait. If there is anything I can help you with, you can tell me okay?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Oct 24, 2007)

That was the worst form of writing I have ever seen.  I didn't even bother to read it.


Oh do calm down now Arrixam.  I'm sure that she was in such a rush that she didn't have any time to do anything at all about it.


So how exactly did she write so much and hardly make any mistakes in grammar and/or spelling.


...


Ugh.  Gods!  I don't have all the answers you know.  I was just trying to be nice for once.


Getting back on topic, the surprise will come shortly.  I will send a personal message when I do have a chance to do so.  Until then, ado.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 25, 2007)

I wonder what Saint Jay wants to tell us...


----------



## Dragonessa (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm....it must be a big surprise if he is hiding it from all of us! But one of us is bound to find out sooner or later!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 25, 2007)

It better be worth waiting for!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Oct 25, 2007)

Actually, if you just looked around in the fanfiction section, you will find your answer in one of today's replies by me.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 25, 2007)

um...okay...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 26, 2007)

ok guys, i'm at my dads house. I'll try to rewrite the post, and have it up tomorrow ok. I will try, and whats with all the other fanfics saint jay, it was all just so random.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 26, 2007)

Yay, Are They In Detention?


----------



## Dragonessa (Oct 26, 2007)

YAAAY!! I can't wait to see the update! Where is it!? *looks around and cackles evilly* I'm kinda hyper as you can tell. It's te weekend! *SQUEAL*


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 27, 2007)

*Grabs Dragonnesa* Hey, calm down! Im exited also XD. I cant wait till Chiyo seees Orochimaru and Kiba.


----------



## Dragonessa (Oct 27, 2007)

I think Kisara said she would have the update up today!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 27, 2007)

yes and here it is.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tsunade sighed. Why did all the teachers insist SHE give the class announcement. They were just as capable and probably better suited to do it instead of her. She had called all of the students to the commons area in front of their dorms. So far most of them had arrived. A couple more had came in and sat down. Asuma nodded from across the room. The signal to start. 

Tsunade cleared her throat. "Tomorrow as you know is monday and offically school is starting. You will be split up into two groups and then go to your assigned classes. Your classes will swtich between two schedules evryday, the first is referred to schedule A, while as the second is referred as B. Lunch will be at the regular time, and school begins after breakfast. You will have a five minute break between each class. If you are late you get detention. Detention starts after class every weekday, and if need be on the weekends also. Anko is the detentions teacher and she has full reign on the punishment. A couple school rules invovles no pets, no pranks, NO fighting on or around school campus. Teachers can send you to detention if they have just cause, and no cutting up in class."

Tsunade took a breath. "Now it is time for group assignment. They were based on which group we thought would better your education in the most affective way. When you here you name go to the backwall."

Shizune stepped up, handing Tsunade a folder named classes. Tsunade opened the folder revealing a list of names.

"Neji Hyuga, Kisara Momochi, Sasuke Uchiha, Gaara, Drakana Hatake, Kimimaro, Brandi Arthtic, Shikamaru Nara, Ren Remo, Kidomaru, Chiyo Hyuga, Temari, Rock Lee, Haku, Sakura Haruno, Elisabi Arthtic, Tenten, Akimara, and Kankuro."

Even as she called the names out, the people moved. And when she finished she looked up and no doubt they were standing there waiting for her to go on.

"Now for the second group. You can keep sitting, but I'll call your names to make sure we got you all.

Sen Remo, Dra Arthtic, Ino Yamanaka, Shurin Sakumo, Dosu, Yokoshima, Hinata Hyuga, Sakon, Naruto Uzumaki, Shino Aburame, Choji Akimachi, Kiba Inuzuka, Shuro Mazaki, Jurebo, Tayuya, Zaku, Kin, Sakon, and Rosary Arthtic."

Tsunade took out another piece of paper. "This here is both of the groups schedule. I will have it posted beside the door, and if you wish to have your own copy, Just talk to Kurenai of Asuma and they will be happy to give you one. I will read off the classes though, so if your lazy you can't say you didn't know."

Tsunade gave a hard look around the room, then she looked down on the list. " The first group I called out will be the first schedule i call out ok. Schedule A, 1st period, Gym with Zabuza. 2nd, period, Ninjutsu with Iruka. 3rd period, math with Asuma. 4th is lunch for both groups and sets of schedules. 5th period, Anatomy with Itachi and Hidan. 6th, English with Kakashi. and 7th is History with Saratobi. The next group, still on schdule A, 1st is Genjutsu with Kurenai. 2nd, Chemisty with Sasori. 3rd, Art with Deidara. 4th, lunch. 5th, Gym with Zabuza. 6th, Taijutsu with Gai. and 7th, math with asuma."

Tsunade switched papers.

"NOw back to group one, but schedule B. 1st, Chemisty with Sasori. 2nd, Biology with Orochimaru. 3rd Tai jutsu with Gai. Then lunch, Then 5th, Genjutsu with Kurenai. 6th is writing with Jaraiya. and 7th, art with Deidara. Group 2. 1st, history with Saratobi. 2nd, ninjutsu with Iruka. 3rd, Anatomy with Itachi and Hidan. 4th, lunch. 5th, Biology with Orochimaru. 6th, english with Kakashi. and 7th, writing with Jaraiya."

Tsunade closed the folder and gave it back to Shizune. She turned back to the kids. "That is your schedule to be followed everyday. We will have an announce after class on friday to tell you about up coming events, and I am always in my office if you need any assitants. Have a nice day."

Tsunade turned and walked out of the room, Shizune close at her heels.

Everyone came to sit back down.

"You wanna know something." Sasuke said.

"What?" Ino asked. Everyone else paid attention, curious as to what he would say.

"You got in the stupid group." He replied.

Outraged noises surround the room until the died down, when Naruto stood up and pointed at Sasuke. "And what makes you think that."

"Because you in that group." Sasuke sneered. Then sounds of agreement echoed around


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Oct 27, 2007)

-huggles-Yay you updated now here as promised a haku chibi


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 27, 2007)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HAKU CHIBI!!!!!!!!!!!!! Es Muy KAwaii (don't ask why i just combined japanese and spanish. I have been doing that alot lately) IT"S SOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *Fall over uncoscience* *twitch twitch* Must have more cute chibi haku.


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/3166/haku2hr6.jpg




ES MUY FAVORITO


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Oct 27, 2007)

lol I still like my Lee chibi better though-huggles-



He's even a kitty!!^^


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Oct 28, 2007)

The chibis are cute.

And yay! I feel that Chiyo is gonna see Orochimaru soon XD


----------



## Dragonessa (Oct 28, 2007)

I found a really pretty song! Its from Inuyasha:



Click link to go to site where you can listen to song! Its sooooo uber pretty!!    

I just Wuv wittle kohaku


----------



## Dragonessa (Nov 3, 2007)

When is Kisara gonna update!? I'm getting impatient! 

Anyway...I've been watching Robin Williams standup comedy on YouTube. Funniest stuff ever!


----------



## natwel (Nov 6, 2007)

I liked the letters part at the start, but i didn't like it as soon as i found out kakashi had a daughter


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Nov 6, 2007)

I don't get why you'll let one part you don't like spoil a fanfiction for you


----------



## Dragonessa (Nov 6, 2007)

Kakashi's daughter happens to be my character pal. Just so you know. I don't think one part of the fanfic should ruin it for you. Read the rest. Or you might not since Orochimaru has a daughter too. Mwahaha. And Oro's daughter is _also_ my character.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Nov 6, 2007)

I am sorry everyone, I don't have enough time to post. As i have said, the computers at my moms house broke, and i will be going to my dads this weekend so expect an update by this weekend ok.

And Dragonessa. I already have that chibi haku...... trust me i have them alllllllllllll

And to everyone, I support SasuSaku (psst my redemption story is a sasusaku and i believe it is my best work as a fanfic writer. It maynopt be as popular as this thread is, but i still believe it is my best writing ever...... sorry) And I also support NejiTenten. (My smart kunoichi and clueless hyuga is the fanfic to read for them, ) And i strongly support KibaHina........ and I can't forget InoShika.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Nov 7, 2007)

YAY! I cant wait! I wonder when Chiyo will meet Kiba and Orochimaru. But still...YAY! ^_^


----------



## Dragonessa (Nov 7, 2007)

That's quite alright Kisara.


----------



## Dragonessa (Nov 11, 2007)

Where the heck is Kisara man? I'm dying to see an update!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Nov 11, 2007)

I cant wait either...but c'mon guys please be patient


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 11, 2007)

I Shall Try.........


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Nov 11, 2007)

Guys, I as anti Yaoi/Yuri as it gets but come on you can't deny the facts. Sasuke and Naruto are gay with each other. It's plain and simple


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 11, 2007)

Like Hinata And Sakura Love Eachother


Update?


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Nov 11, 2007)

I dont like Yaoi Kisara!


----------



## Haku (Nov 11, 2007)

nice job i love it, if ur still accepting people i like my student to join, haku badoria hes smart in scince and math field. he looks like haku and acts like him to. hes shy at first.


----------



## Dragonessa (Nov 12, 2007)

If Kisara ever posts here again it will be a frickin christmas miracle. lol. I haven't seen her delay this long between updates before.


----------



## Haku (Nov 12, 2007)

intresting well i hope she comes back


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Nov 13, 2007)

*sighs* I know your exitee guys, but give her the beak and let her take her time! What if comething came up an she could egt on the computer to post


----------



## Haku (Nov 13, 2007)

i will  =D


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 13, 2007)

Ill Try..........


----------



## Dragonessa (Nov 13, 2007)

KISARA WHERE ARE YOU!? *searches desperately* Me want update!! Please!? _Pleaaseeee!?_


----------



## Dragonessa (Nov 13, 2007)

*sits down and snuggles Orochimaru* Oro-sama is the cutest!! 
Orochimaru: Somebody likes me! ^_^


----------



## Dragonessa (Nov 17, 2007)

A Haku amv for Kisara:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPgqt7WNvU0[/YOUTUBE]
Update the fanfic but take your time! This vid is a lttle treat to get you to work harder on it!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Nov 19, 2007)

*yawn* is winter over already?

So, have there been any updates since my absence?


----------



## Dragonessa (Nov 19, 2007)

No updates as of yet...Kisara has gone mysteriously missing. She hasn't been on in ages and it is sooo bugging me!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Nov 23, 2007)

*NEW UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

So sorry guys but once i go back to my moms, since my computer broke down, I can't go online until i go back to my dads, every other weekend. But here it is and hopefully my computer will get fixed soon.

If you forgot what happened before, here is my last update


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tsunade sighed. Why did all the teachers insist SHE give the class announcement. They were just as capable and probably better suited to do it instead of her. She had called all of the students to the commons area in front of their dorms. So far most of them had arrived. A couple more had came in and sat down. Asuma nodded from across the room. The signal to start. 

Tsunade cleared her throat. "Tomorrow as you know is monday and offically school is starting. You will be split up into two groups and then go to your assigned classes. Your classes will swtich between two schedules evryday, the first is referred to schedule A, while as the second is referred as B. Lunch will be at the regular time, and school begins after breakfast. You will have a five minute break between each class. If you are late you get detention. Detention starts after class every weekday, and if need be on the weekends also. Anko is the detentions teacher and she has full reign on the punishment. A couple school rules invovles no pets, no pranks, NO fighting on or around school campus. Teachers can send you to detention if they have just cause, and no cutting up in class."

Tsunade took a breath. "Now it is time for group assignment. They were based on which group we thought would better your education in the most affective way. When you here you name go to the backwall."

Shizune stepped up, handing Tsunade a folder named classes. Tsunade opened the folder revealing a list of names.

"Neji Hyuga, Kisara Momochi, Sasuke Uchiha, Gaara, Drakana Hatake, Kimimaro, Brandi Arthtic, Shikamaru Nara, Ren Remo, Kidomaru, Chiyo Hyuga, Temari, Rock Lee, Haku, Sakura Haruno, Elisabi Arthtic, Tenten, Akimara, and Kankuro."

Even as she called the names out, the people moved. And when she finished she looked up and no doubt they were standing there waiting for her to go on.

"Now for the second group. You can keep sitting, but I'll call your names to make sure we got you all.

Sen Remo, Dra Arthtic, Ino Yamanaka, Shurin Sakumo, Dosu, Yokoshima, Hinata Hyuga, Sakon, Naruto Uzumaki, Shino Aburame, Choji Akimachi, Kiba Inuzuka, Shuro Mazaki, Jurebo, Tayuya, Zaku, Kin, Sakon, and Rosary Arthtic."

Tsunade took out another piece of paper. "This here is both of the groups schedule. I will have it posted beside the door, and if you wish to have your own copy, Just talk to Kurenai of Asuma and they will be happy to give you one. I will read off the classes though, so if your lazy you can't say you didn't know."

Tsunade gave a hard look around the room, then she looked down on the list. " The first group I called out will be the first schedule i call out ok. Schedule A, 1st period, Gym with Zabuza. 2nd, period, Ninjutsu with Iruka. 3rd period, math with Asuma. 4th is lunch for both groups and sets of schedules. 5th period, Anatomy with Itachi and Hidan. 6th, English with Kakashi. and 7th is History with Saratobi. The next group, still on schdule A, 1st is Genjutsu with Kurenai. 2nd, Chemisty with Sasori. 3rd, Art with Deidara. 4th, lunch. 5th, Gym with Zabuza. 6th, Taijutsu with Gai. and 7th, math with asuma."

Tsunade switched papers.

"NOw back to group one, but schedule B. 1st, Chemisty with Sasori. 2nd, Biology with Orochimaru. 3rd Tai jutsu with Gai. Then lunch, Then 5th, Genjutsu with Kurenai. 6th is writing with Jaraiya. and 7th, art with Deidara. Group 2. 1st, history with Saratobi. 2nd, ninjutsu with Iruka. 3rd, Anatomy with Itachi and Hidan. 4th, lunch. 5th, Biology with Orochimaru. 6th, english with Kakashi. and 7th, writing with Jaraiya."

Tsunade closed the folder and gave it back to Shizune. She turned back to the kids. "That is your schedule to be followed everyday. We will have an announce after class on friday to tell you about up coming events, and I am always in my office if you need any assitants. Have a nice day."

Tsunade turned and walked out of the room, Shizune close at her heels.

Everyone came to sit back down.

"You wanna know something." Sasuke said.

"What?" Ino asked. Everyone else paid attention, curious as to what he would say.

"You got in the stupid group." He replied.

Outraged noises surround the room until the died down, when Naruto stood up and pointed at Sasuke. "And what makes you think that."

"Because you in that group." Sasuke sneered. Then sounds of agreement echoed around.






Ok here is what you all have been waiting for.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Nov 23, 2007)

(sorry it was too long to post it together)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tsunade whistled merrily as she walked back to her office. After giving the speech to the students she was free for the rest of the night. She sighed contently, thinking about the sweet sweet sake she had in her room. As she opened up the door to her office she looked around and gasped. 3 students she hadn't seen before sat in the chairs that were placed randomly around the room. Shizune was propped up on the desk, but when Tsunade had walked in Shizune had bounced up.

"Ah Tsunade-Sama, some new students have arrived." Shizune said. Tsunade's eye twitched. Great more work. She sighed, this time on of defeat and walked in.

"And who are they." Tsunade mumbled. All three students just sat there, saying nothing as tsunade made her way to her desk. It was Shizune who finally replied.

"Sakuya Kyusuki from the leaf (Me: no one ever told me her vilage so as soon as you read this tell me)," Shizune said, as a girl stood up. She had green, like jade, hair with her bangs hiding one of her lavender/grey eyes. She wore a black sleevless shirt, looking oldly like Sasukes, but with a little cherry blossom design on the bottom right-hand corner. On her bottom half was a short black mini skirt, pink leggings, and black knee-high boots with matching black leg warmers. When she was standing completely she bowed slightly in Tsunades direction then she sat back down. 

"Sunabana Sabaku, from the Sand." Shizune continued. Her hand motioning to a girl with a blonde ponytail purple eyes, and tan skin. She had a black fish net shirt and a black skirt. Sunabana didnt stand up, but stayed seated. Then Shizune went to the last person and only boy.

"And this is Haku Badoria." The last boy was just sitting there, eyes wide, looking every where yet nowhere at all. He had brown hair in a low ponytail, with matchong honey brown eyes.

Tsunade sighed. "Ok guys class starts tomorrow, you'll be there at eight. Sakuya you'll be in group 1, where as Sunabana and Haku, you'll be in group 2. You can find out your classes in your dorm. Speaking of dorms. Shizune when you take them to their dorms, assign them the next room available. That is all." 

All three students followed Shizune out, and when the door closed, Tsunade sat down in her chair. A note on her desk caught her eye.

"Tsunade. 
The uniforms have arrived.
The are waiting in boxes behind your desk.
-Genma"

Tsunade glanced behind her and no doubt there was perfectly stacked boxes lined against the wall. For the thrid or fourth time today. Turning back around, she grabbed a phone, specially programmed to go to one of her people. 

"Hello?" She heard a voice ask.

"Hayate, This is Tsunade. Send someone up here to get the uniform  boxes. I will place the list of what uniform goes with how, and have them distrubrute them to the person they belong to. Do you understand?" She said

" Yes Tsunade-Sama. Anything else?" Hayate replied.

"Hmmmm, no thats all. Thank you." Tsunade hung up the phone, and found the paper she had told Hayate about. Placing it on the boxes, she turned and left.

~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~

Kisara Turned when she heard a knock on the door. Cautiously she crepted up to the door and opened it. A woman with long purple hair was standing there holding three bags.

"Yes?" Kisara asked.

"Your uniforms have arrived." She replied handing Kisara the bags. "They are labelled. One is yours, one is Sen's Remo, and the last is Brandi Arthtic."

Kisara grabbed the bags and the lady left. Kisara walked back into the room. Sen was laying on her back on the floor, and brandi was on her bed. Both were watching Kisara. Kisara glanced down at the bags and tossed Brandi's at Brandi, and Sen's at Sens.

"What are these?" Sen asked.

"Uniforms." Kisara replied. She opened the bag and looked inside. Sen just dumped the bags contents on the floor. There was a white sleveless collered botton-downed shirt. A white collered botton-downed shirt. A purple plaited school girl skirt. A matching puple sweater, and a matching purple uniform jacket.

"What's with the purple?" Brandi complained. She dumped hers out next. The sleeveless and sleeved shirt were the same, but inside of purple, her colors were tan, almost a light brown. " And why do I have Brown!"

Kisara and Sen giggled at Brandi's outraged expression. Then Kisara grabbed her clothes. Their color was blue. "Maybe it's to due with our villages."

"Possibly." Sen replied.

Another knock was heard on the door. Kisara turned around, her clothing still in her hands, and she opened the door. Chiyo, Hinata, Yoko, and Brandi's three sisters barged in, pushing Kisara back againt the wall. Brandi's sister Elisabi was yelling as she pushed past.

"This is an outrage!" 

"I think there kinda cute." Chiyo giggled spinning around, showing off her uniform. She wore the sleevless shirt with the plaited green skirt, and the sweater tied around her waist. 

"Ohhhh" Sen gasped approvilgnly. "It looks so good on you. Let me try my on." She bounced up, and across the room unto the bathroom. Kisara walked past all the people to lay on her bed. Rosary and Dra took seats on brandi's bed, and Hinata and Yoko were sitting on the couch. Leaving Elisabi fuming in the middle with Chiyo twirling around.

"Well I still believe I should get a green one." Rosary pouted. "I mean look at her." Rosary pointed at Yoko, who was still wearing her purple Kimono, olnly holding her uniform, with her purple skirt showing. "Her favorite color is purple, and look at her skirt. IT'S PURPLE!"

Yoko blushed, but Elisabi said. "But way do we get stuck with poop brown."

"I have no black." Brandi whispered, her eyes wide like she was in shock. 

"It'll be ok Brandi-poo." Dra said comfortingly, rubbing Brandi's back.

Sen came bouncing out, her thick curly orange and black hair in a ponytail, wearing the sleevless shirt and her purple skirt.

"Hmmm, I don't think Orange and purple go together." Sen mumbled. 

"Sure it does." Kisara replied.

"Stuff it Momochi." Elisabi gruffed. "Atleast your skirt coordinates with your hair. I'll bet your gonna look outstanding, while we sit here in brown."

"I think Brown is a pretty color for you." Hinata said. Elisabi whirled around, about to say something to Hinata when another knock came. Sen, the closest to the door opened up, and Haku and Dester walked in. They were both in their uniform and the affect the cause when they walked in made everyone gasp. Haku had let his hair down so it laid in a chocolate blanket down his back. He was wearing a blue uniform jacket with a white botton-down shirt underneath, and matching blue pants. Dester was wearing a light grey, almost silver jacket, white shirt, and matching pants. But the color of her jacket and pants brought out the silver in his hair and eyes. They were just breath taking.

It was Elisabi who spoke first.

"Well aren't you just color coordinated." she sneered at Dester. Then she turned to the girls, pointing at him and said, "Why does he and everyone else get really snazzy uniform and us sand people get treated like...... poop."

She let out a big "urg" and stormed out. Kisara shook her head and bounced up to haku.

"You look so pretty." She smiled.

"You both do." Hinata replied smiling also.

"Honestly." Yoko said, and everyone else agreed.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 23, 2007)

Where's Spike?


----------



## daouchiha (Nov 23, 2007)

haaah...Aiko, when...?
oh, whatever. I'll go type my story.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Nov 24, 2007)

YAY! I LOVES CHIYOS UNIFORM!


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Nov 25, 2007)

WOOT PURPLE!!!!(my favorite color)


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Nov 25, 2007)

Ok, yes, I have yet to say anything...until now, anyway _(I'm very shy...not many people know that, n.n but now you do! lol)_ but I decided to thank Kisara for adding Sunabana for me.  That, and to say thank you for putting her in a 'poop-brown' uniform _(since she's from the sunagakure)_ lol...very, very nice


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Nov 26, 2007)

I cant wait for the next uptate


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 26, 2007)

Niether Can I, BUT WHERES SPIKE!!??


----------



## Dragonessa (Nov 26, 2007)

YAAAY! Kisara has returned! Its so good to see an update....the wait was *killing* me!  Keep up the great work Kisara!! You rock!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Dec 1, 2007)

why thank you. I don't have enough time to do an update because i'm not at home. but when i get to my dads house i will update, along with add some information in case any one is confused on anything. Speaking of which, if you are confused, please tell me about what and i'll answer any questions next time i get on. 

Oh i have to tell you. you know my sisters, narutofangurl101 and wolf_gang, and also the proud creators of Sen, Brandi, and their crew. well they are actually my step sisters. and guess what. my step mom had asked my dad to move out an such, so i feel sad now because i wont be able to see my sisters and thats not cool. Well thats all.....


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 1, 2007)

BUT THAT DOSENT ANSWER MY QUESTION...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Dec 4, 2007)

HAKU ....... so sad i just want to cry. TT.TT


[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vBawG5ZtptE&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vBawG5ZtptE&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Dec 4, 2007)

well that didn't work out to well


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 5, 2007)

WHERES SPIKE?!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Dec 5, 2007)

HE'S COMING!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh Ok............


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Dec 5, 2007)

gosh be more patient Spike tsk tsk tsk...


----------



## Dragonessa (Dec 6, 2007)

When's the next update Kisara?


----------



## Dragonessa (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey guys. Where the devil is Kisara??


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Dec 21, 2007)

Hello my lovely friends.... I am terribly sorry to keep you waiting. First let me discuss somestuff and then an update for you.

1.) Do you guys remember the book twilight i was telling you about, yeah well their making it into a movie...... It's awesome, but they just cast the two main characters, bella and edward, and well i don't like none of them..... but it's suppose to come out in the fall of 2008. so thats cool...... 

2.) can't you guys not fight when i'm away, sheesh, i believe i once said i didn't want no fighting on this thread because i know it can tear them apart, i exprainced that first hand, and i don't want it for this thread.

3.) My dad and stepmom are still breaking up, so i won't get to see naruto_fan_gurl101 and wolfgang101 much any more :sad but i'll still keep up contact with them so that's ok... but now my dad might move to ohio, and i live in northcarolina, so i won't get to see him every other weekend anymore and i really don't want that to happen. well we'll see.

4.)I finally got to see the end of howls moving castle..... man i love that movie better than spirted away now, because it pissed me off in spirted away when chihiro/sen and haku left each other....but solphie and howl stayed together... i love it!!

5.) Merry early christmas... I'll try to get on on christmas, because around 12 my dad picks me up from my moms and i go to his house, but i'm not sure if i can get online or not, but i'll try.

6.) for some unknown reason i'm listening to hakuna matata. ya know, from lion king.... anyway

7.) lets hear it for offically passing 700 posts. That is awesome, and i must applaud you all for being such awesome people and putting up with me for so long. Thank you.

8.) excuse all my jabbering, but here is the new update for ninja academy


*Spoiler*: __ 



Day 4
Monday

First Period- Group A- Gym

Zabuza looked around at all the kids sitting in front of him. He scowled. He hated children. He believed that they are only as good as the master and then no master was as good as he was. He brightened a little when he saw Haku sitting off to the side. Haku was decked out in the gym uniforms they had been given this morning. It was the dark blue that all the mist ninja’s wore. It was a simple sleeveless shirt with the insignia of the mist on the back and blue gym shorts. The kids all had one on, in their colors with their villages’ symbol on the back. 

Then his bad mood returned when he saw Kisara sitting a little behind him. She was looking under her eyelashes at him, and when she saw him looking at her, she quickly looked away. He shook his head.

“Alright, listen up.” He began. “Today is your first day, and usually you would take it easy and piddle about, but it’s not gonna be like that. I already passed out your gym clothes. Those are to be worn every day, in all the classes that require them. Mine of course is one. You will be graded on your performance and nothing else. Now everybody up.”

On his command, everyone stood up, dusting themselves off and just standing there waiting to be told what to do.

He looked around and then point to Sakura. 

“You!” He half shouted.

She jumped with surprised and in a small voice, she said, “Yes?”

“You are going to be the example. You will demonstrate the exercises we will start with everyday.” He told. She nodded, and walked nimbly to the front of the classroom. Just as she stopped next to him, the gym doors flew open. A girl ran in, clothed in the gym uniform, white against her skin. She had deep red, almost maroon hair, hanging straight to her hips with silver bangs framing her face.  Her eyes were gray, not silver, just gray.

“I’m so sorry. I arrived late and the one Lady said I was to report to you, and such, and I tell you she was big, but she was pretty. A little too bottle friendly if ya ask me, but then no one askes me anything. I don't know why, maybe because people say I talk too much. But hey what can I tell ya. I just love to talk.” She made a little ulp sound and covered her mouth, her eyes going wide. “Well golly oh, there I go again talking on and on, I’m really sorry.” She giggled. “My, were are my manners. I am Akane Kusumi. The older twin to Ayane Kusumi, but she couldn’t make it at the present time, so It’s just me.” She did a little twist showing the group  her back and the cloud symbol clearly showing on it. “And well I’m, from the cloud.”  She straightened up again and bowed, so low her hair almost touched the floor.

*Silence*

Brandi shifted ever so slightly. “I hate cloud ninjas.”

Period 1- Group B- Genjutsu

“Alright now listen up you good for nothing kids. I am Kurenai-Sensei for those of you to stupid to remember. This is your genjutsu class. I am not only teaching you the basics in genjutsus, but how to identify that you’ve been hit by genjutsu and how to escape from them.”

Sen rasied her hand. “What if we already know how to do genjutsu, recognize that we’ve been caught in it, and escape. What then.”

“Oh really.” Kurenai muttered arrogantly, placing her hands on her hips.” You know how to effectively make genjutsus.”

Sen nodded nimbly.

“Then you must show me this genjutsu.” Kurenai replied with a smirk.

Sen just smiled and stepped away from the rest of the class. She closed her eyes then brought her hands up. Starting off in the tora hand sign position she quickly began her jutsu. Slowly almost unnoticeable the class faded away, melting into a landscape of a field. Mountains were in the distance to one side, a lake off to another, and a forest surrounding most of it. Tiger circled the class. At least nine walking in a complete circle, there huge black paws making silent noises on the ground. Other big cats littered the field around the students, but none as close or as moving as the tigers.

Kurenai looked around, approvingly. Then smirked.

“Ok now, you” She pointed at Choji, who at the current time was snaking on a bag of chips, “You try to break out of this.”

Chojis eyes went wide, and with half a chip sticking out of his mouth and another in his hand, he pointed at himself and a little inaudible he said. “Me?”




I have to tell you this one last thing. I had gathered all of the ninja academy story into one file right and i had it on word documents right. guess how many pages i had written so far, in the reguler times new roman font 12...... 65 pages. wow can you believe that. That's amazing


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 21, 2007)

Where The Hell Is Spike?


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Dec 22, 2007)

Dude relax it's not that big a deal if Spike isn't in a few chapters I mean Yooko sure isn't in that many and you don't see me complaining...-about to mini-rant-...nevermind I don't want to start another fight.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Dec 23, 2007)

Thank you rock lee lover for not fight  and hopefully i'll have another update today, but i don't want to make any promises, but i'll try. ok.


----------



## Dragonessa (Dec 23, 2007)

Kisara! YOU CAME BACK!! *squeal* Its so good to see an update from you!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Dec 23, 2007)

*smiles* It's good to see you guys too, yea my computer at my moms house is still broken, so i have to wait till i'm at my dads to go online, and well christmasd i'm going up to my grandparents house up in ohio, so i won't be on until about after news year, so i'll try to leave an update for you guys before i leave.


----------



## Dragonessa (Dec 23, 2007)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> *smiles* It's good to see you guys too, yea my computer at my moms house is still broken, so i have to wait till i'm at my dads to go online, and well christmasd i'm going up to my grandparents house up in ohio, so i won't be on until about after news year, so i'll try to leave an update for you guys before i leave.



Yay! Can't wait to see Akimara in the fic again


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Dec 24, 2007)

Happy Christmass, Hanuca(sp), Quanza or whatever the heck you celebrate!
And yeah updates X3!!!!


----------



## daouchiha (Dec 26, 2007)

hey Kisara.
um...I haven't been on lately...uh...have you put Aiko in the story yet? can you tell me which page she was introduced?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 28, 2007)

Sweet Update....


----------



## ErikA^^ (Jan 4, 2008)

I want to be the librarian is there a librarian??


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jan 4, 2008)

Um just so you know this isn't a roleplay so _you_ wouldn't be said librarian only make the character...So if you want said OC in the fanfic you'll have to ask the author, Kisara. Also it would probably be best if you did so over pm's so as not to spam th thread.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jan 4, 2008)

hello everyone, how are you all. 

As to answer the librarian question. No i do not currently have a librarian (if i did they would have been listed on the staff list in the VERY FIRST post.)

And as i also have list in the VERY FIRST post. I accept OC characters for student AND teachers, but just so the character can be introduce freshly in the story to the other readers, i require for you to pm me the inoformation, such as i have inclued in the VERY FIRST post. gosh does anyone every care about the VERY FIRST post.

And as for rock lee luver........ everyone already has spammed on this thread....... it's like normal on here..... which kinda makes me sad, because i would much rather want informative criticism, ideas for the story, reps, and reviews, all about and concrening the very reason you all read this thread in the first place.... for the story

I appearicate you wondering where i am and stuff, but please can we keep the post to ones that concern the story please. it's just a thought.


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jan 4, 2008)

Aw I'm sorry Kisara...would this haku-rabbit make you feel better?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 5, 2008)

Im Sorry Kisara.....


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jan 6, 2008)

hello, updates soon i promise. maybe not right now but i'm working on it. sorry for the delay. but i might have good news. My dads still moving (that not really good news) but i might be able to tkae my computy at me dads house to my moms, considering my laptop is still out of commission, and if that happens i can update regularly again, like before, so that is very good. but i don't know if i can yet so we'll have to wait and see


----------



## AKATSUKI MAN (Jan 7, 2008)

hi Kisara i love this story its awesome hope you write more soon


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow...A lot of things happened while I was gone! I might not be on here alot because of some people like Vance and people. So yeah...XD

Anyway, nice uptate


----------



## Dragonessa (Jan 10, 2008)

Can't wait for the next update Kisara!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jan 13, 2008)

nuh, chihiro don't let people like vance mess up things for you, hes just retarded and such, and i probably won't be able to post until this weekend so pleaese be patient.


----------



## Dragonessa (Jan 15, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> nuh, chihiro don't let people like vance mess up things for you, hes just retarded and such, and i probably won't be able to post until this weekend so pleaese be patient.



Hey Kisara-kun. Where is the update?? I can't wait to see what happens next! Hopefully you can update more often so we won't have to wait for what seems like ETERNITY. Lol.  Keep up the great work with the fic!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jan 15, 2008)

thanks.... erg i have to do a poster on chile due tomorrow so i dragged my self to the library and am currently doing research on it, but i decided to sneak over here and say hi, remember going to my dad this weekend so i have internet access long enough to write a decent update so please wait.... and guess what...... as of sunday me and my friend have been planning a trip to animazment, an anime con in durham north carolina....... isn't that awesome, so far we have 8 of our friends going, plus 3 drivers and we're even going to cosplay, well some of us (my friend and this other dude whose coming with us doesn't like anime but are just coming to make fun of my and my hyperest way) I am going to be Ino, trust me, not my idea, (would've been kisara execpt for the uber long blue hair) and my sisters said (and they're coming also btw) i look like ino the most because i'm a blonde. well the convention in may so i have 4 months to go, but still this is gonna be awesome


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 15, 2008)

KISARA ....... Lucky


Update?


----------



## Mobius (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome story you got going here, keep up the good work. I look forward to reading more in the future.


----------



## Dragonessa (Jan 17, 2008)

Hurry up with that update Kisara!!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jan 21, 2008)

Im going to a cenvention to. But I'll be patient for the next post


----------



## Dragonessa (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey everyone...if I don't see another update soon...I'm gonna sic Orochimaru on you Kisara!  LOL.


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jan 23, 2008)

My goodness still no updates...well I'm going to hope that Kisara is just busy and hasn't forgotten about us.


----------



## Dragonessa (Jan 25, 2008)

Still no updates...wow. I just got through my mid-term finals....i was hoping for something to cheer me up. Guess not today. I can still wait though.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jan 25, 2008)

can you please be patient


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Jan 25, 2008)

Out of curiosity, did any of you even bother to read the message I sent you?


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jan 27, 2008)

Sorry but I never got any message...


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Jan 28, 2008)

Does anyone even post here anymore?!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jan 28, 2008)

I did...thanks for your offer ^_^


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jan 29, 2008)

hello guys i should get my computer soon and i promise a three post update, can't talk much so see ya soon


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jan 29, 2008)

ok...I'll wait *reads a book while listening to MP3 Player*


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Feb 2, 2008)

YAY! -huggles Kisara- I knew you didn't forget about us!!! I geuss I'll just try to stay calm till then.-fidgeting with exitment-


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Feb 10, 2008)

UPDATES!!!!! UPDATES!!!!! UPDATES!!!!!!

Well here it is everyone, New updates for the story!!!! again sorry for all the delays and hopefully you are still interested in the story.I have a computer at my moms house, and i'm getting internet so be prepared for updates almost every day, BAM!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Feb 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



~*^*~*^*~*^*~
Narrator: Nothing much happened the rest of the day to our fellow students. In Iruka’s ninjutsu class, Kisara got creamed. Akimara was the undefeated champion, and Lee was devastated. While in the other class, Chemistry with Sasori, Sen blew up an experiment in Yoko and Zaku’s face. Then Naruto through a beaker at Kiba, when Sasori-Sensei’s back was turn, and thus started a beaker throwing contest. Needless to say, the class was restricted for doing hands on experiments, and is stuck doing written work for a week.

Third period rolled around, Math class with Asuma for the first group, and they had it easy. Basically, he briefed them on what they would do, telling them to stay silent and study math equations. Then he left, and Drakana remarked, “How are we suppose to study without books. In the other class, Art, Diedara became officially the most hyper teacher. He told them that art was going to be a bang this year, literally, and the rest of the class was spent with him trying to teach them to make explosive clay models. Kiba got naruto back by putting an explosive clay model frog on Naruto’s seat when Naruto had got up to get more clay. When Naruto sat down, well let‘s just say he had to be excused from class to get new pants.

Lunch came and went, and this time no one got into any fights. Fourth period anatomy with Itachi turned out to be more than some could handle. Itachi said, “I was told to follow the curriculum, but the curriculum lacks blood, so screw the curriculum.” Then he started demonstrating the vital kill point on his assistant Hidan. The whole front row, including Spike,  Hinata, Chiyo, and Akane,  got splatter with blood, and when the intestines started showing, half the class had to leave. Gym for the other group was much better. Shurin, of course tried to sneak into the girls dressing room, but got caught by Dra and Ino. I believe he had to get sent to the nurse’s office with a broken nose. He perked up though when he heard the nurse was a young lady named Shizune. 

English and Taijutsu was pretty standard, and so was history, but the second group was confused when the walked into seventh period math and the teacher had left for the day.

End of Narration.

The student heard the bell ring, letting them out of class for the day. As the piled into the halls, they headed for on common goal, the cafeteria. Kimimaro and Kidomaru were quiet as they followed Akimara toward dinner. 

As they neared the room though, Kabuto stepped out of a nook in the wall. 

“Lady Akimara,” Kabuto bowed respectfully. “Your father, Lord Orochimaru has asked me to tell you to meet him in his room as soon as possible, along with these twos. He said he had a side mission for you to do and would like you to get started on it as soon as possible.”

“Tell him I’ll be there after dinner. I am ravished.” Akimara replied, and small smile touched her face as she walked past Kabuto and on into the lunch room. Kimimaro and Kidomaru just followed faithfully behind her.

~*^*~*^*~

Kiba sat down next to his friend Hinata. The table was starting to get crowded. First it had been just Kisara, Sen, Brandi, her three sisters, Chiyo and Haku. Then Yoko came to sit with them, along with Hinata. After Hinata, Spike joined them and Then Dester. Kiba was the last one to join them. He was welcomed with opened arms sitting between Hinata and Brandi.

“And I was all, OH MY.” Sen exclaimed. Then she giggled. “I’m really sorry Yoko. I didn’t mean to dump the whole thing of salt in there. It just… kinda… slipped.”

“It’s ok.” Yoko assured. “At least I still have my eyebrows. The other boy wasn’t so lucky.”

Everyone laughed. Then almost as one, they turned to welcome the new comer. They had done this to every new person, so in order for Kiba to not feel left out, they had to bombard him with questions also.

“So what’s your name?” Dra asked.

“Ah!” Kiba exclaimed caught off guard at the sudden change of topic. He coughed and composed himself. 
“My name is Kiba.”

“Interesting,” Elisabi commented. “Yes, very interesting.”

“You’re from the leaf correct.” Haku observed, looking at Kiba’s green uniform

Kiba nodded.

“A ninja,” Sen asked. It got silent, as everyone turned and stared at her. Chiyo sighed her hand going to her head.

“Sen what is the place were at called.” Chiyo asked slowly.

“School silly.” Sen giggled.

“A school for whom.” Spike completed.

“Ninjas.” Sen exclaimed after a second of thought.

“And so what must our pretty kiba here be if he is going to this lovely school.” Elisabi asked, leaning closer to Kiba.

“Um…. A ninja?” Sen pondered.

“Correct!” Elisabi applauded.

“Any who,” Kisara said. “Soooo, Kiba-kun, and any thing we should know about?”

“No, not really.” Kiba thought.

“Then why do you smell like dogs.” Brandi asked. This being the first words she spoke all day.

“Haha.” Kiba laughed nervously. “I was raised around dogs I supposed.”

“Nope,” Brandi interrupted. “You have smuggled a dog in.”

Kiba’s eyes got wide, and he started to mumble incoherent phrases.

“Don’t worry, we won’t snitch, I just need to know who you smuggled the dog in.” Brandi leaned forward, her expression set in determination.

Kiba sighed, than began explaining, “I waited until everyone got drunk and then hid Akamaru down my shirt.”

“Interesting,” Brandi mumbled.

“Now Brandi, there is no way we can smuggle in Hanna.” Dra chided.

 “You have dog,” Kiba asked intrigued.

“No, She’s a wolf.” Brandi replied. Then turned to answer’s Dra’s question. “I can try.”

“Just get every one drunk,” Kiba laughed, elbowing Brandi in the ribs.

Brandi’s eyes got wide with ideas.

“Don’t tell her that.” Kisara warned kiba. “She would do it, trust me.”

Brandi’s eye twitched, and she stuck out her lower lap. Everyone laughed and joked the rest dinner. 

~*^*~*^*~

Akimara opened the door, no knock, no warning, she just walked in. Orochimaru didn’t look surprised, but if any one else had done it, they would have disciplined severely. Akimara went to stand in front of Orochimaru, who was sitting patiently behind his desk.

“You requested my presence, Lord Orochimaru,” Akimara asked meekly. Kimimaro and Kidomaru stood two steps behind.

“Hello, nice to see you. My resources tell me you three are in the same class as Sasuke. Is that true.” Orochimaru asked.

“Yes my Lord.” Akimara agreed.

“Excellent.” Orochimaru mumbled. Then he straightened and became all officially looking and he said. “From here on out, your old mission has been suspended. You will not be pressured to collect information on the other ninja’s here. Instead, your new assignment is to try and become as close as you can to Sasuke Uchiha. I want you try and befriend him in any way necessary. However, if you give away your secret mission to any one, whether it be Sasuke or even your fellow sound ninjas, you will be punished. Do I make my self clear?”

The three nodded in unison. 

“That’s wonderful.” Orochimaru purred. “Now get back to your dorms. You will began your new mission tomorrow morning, and I’ll see you second period. Run along now.”

They three left with out another word.

MEANWHILE (out side the class room in a tree the exact height of the classroom window)

Gaara had seen the entire exchange between the three sound ninjas and their leader Orochimaru. He couldn’t hear them, mind you, but what they were saying was only mildly important. What was important is that, Orochimaru was more than likely setting up twisted schemes and than getting his minions to do the work. Something was up, and it wasn’t just Gaara sitting in a high tree. He’d just have to keep an eye on them while he was here. Wouldn’t want anything to get out of hand, now would we.





theres more


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Feb 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




DETENTION (Me: BAM! Forgot about that didn’t ya. For shame)

“Ok listen up you ungrateful little maggots.” Anko shouted. She didn’t really need to shout, but she did so anyways. “You’re all in here because you broke the schools rule. So don’t expect me to be nice to you. I don’t even like kids, let alone want to stay here to baby-sit you. So just sit there shut up and I don’t want one word out of you.”

Everyone looked around. Kisara, Neji, Chiyo, and Tenten were in here of course, for the fighting incident that happened Saturday. Shurin was in here for god knows what. Naruto and Kiba wound up in here. Along with Ren, Sen’s sister, and the new girl, Akane.

Kisara turned towards Kiba and whispered, “So what’s you in for.”

“Naruto,” Kiba replied glumly.

“Haha, you should have seen it,” Naruto whispered. “First we were throwing this glass thingy back and forth, and then kiba here blew my pants off.”

“Don’t sound so proud,” Kiba sneered.

“Wow,” Kisara laughed. Than she turned towards the blacked haired girl, Ren, and asked, “And what are you in for.”

Ren just looked at her and turned the other way. 

“Geez, the nerve of some people,” Kisara said.

“I heard she was skipping, and then got caught,” Chiyo told. Then she turned towards Kiba. “Did you really blow his pants off?”

“He had to get a whole new pair.” Kiba chuckled.

“I wish I had seen that.” Chiyo giggled.

“No you wouldn’t. I seen it, and now I’m scarred for life.” Kiba commented smiling. 

Kisara and Chiyo laughed, as Naruto scowled. 

Meanwhile, a couple of desks over, Neji scowled.

“I still think she should go home,” Neji sneered, glaring intently at Chiyo.

“Give it a rest Neji-Kun,” Tenten replied.

“If you keep worrying like that, you’re gonna get wrinkles mister.”

Tenten and Neji turned around and saw a girl sitting there. She had silver bangs hanging down to her chin and then long red, RED, hair hanging down to her thighs. Her uniform showed them that she was from the cloud.

“Stay out of other people’s business,” Neji growled, turning back forward.

“What’s you name?” Tenten asked.

“I’m Akane Kusumi. It’s a pleasure to meet you.” Akane did a half bow.

“I SAID QUIET EVERYONE!” Anko shouted.

And so, everyone was quiet.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 10, 2008)

Mornin'.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Feb 10, 2008)

good morning ^.^


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 10, 2008)

Um Kisara... You Forgot Spike And Hinata Had Detention For That One Party... But Good Update Anyway


----------



## Dragonessa (Feb 10, 2008)

YAY! I love it! Akimara was awesome!! Undefeated ninjutsu champion woot! And she gets to be close to Sasuke! Can't wait for what happens next!!


----------



## inoshikalover718 (Feb 11, 2008)

can i please be someone named Chaiki of course i'm Choji's cousin cuz choji rox pleez oh and i love Shino and  probably the only one that will hehe. Oh i wanna be in with ino and shika too cuz they make an awesome couple!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dragonessa (Feb 11, 2008)

Update soon Kisara-kun! When do you think you'll have the next chapter up?? You mentioned you would have updates at least every day or so right?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Feb 12, 2008)

yes I know, but maybe we better make that everyother day. I can't type that fast ^.^ I don't know maybe i can. Well anyway here is the new post. It's a little small, but it is the ending to day 4 so, please forgive me. The next post will be longer since it's the beginning of the next day, ok. And look out for one of my friends from school, dudettrin101, i'm not sure if she'll stop by here, but if she does, shes cool.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Later that Night (As everyone was getting ready for sleep, we take you to the roof of the dorms.)
Shikamaru sat up there thinking.  He heard someone coming behind him, and looked. Choji ambled his way up there and sat next to him.
“So Shikamaru, how was your first day of school.” Choji asked joyfully, popping chip after chip into his mouth. Shikamaru just shrugged, so Choji questioned further. “It’s too bad we don’t have any classes together. We can’t hang out like we use to. That sucks, but hey I have Ino in my class, so some of our group is together.” Choji half laughed. “I guess it’s because your soo smart, and we’re just left in the dust.” Choji grew silent at Shikamaru lack of response.
Shikamaru noticed his friend get quiet and looked over at him. Choji was looking away but his face was lonely. Shikamary felt bad. He was Choji’s first friend and always there for him. He decided to try and cheer him up. He said, “Well I’d rather have your classes, I mean I got stuck with Sasuke, Gaara, Neji, AND Lee. Do you know how much drama is in that class. “Shikamaru sighed. “With those four, I hardly get any sleep in class.”
Choji smirked. “Yeah well atleast they’re not trying to blow each other up. You should’ve seen the mess Naruto and Kiba made.”
Shikamaru smiled. “Yeah, it’s pretty crazy.”
Choji and Shikamaru were quiet for a few minutes when they heard a noise. It was a small scampering noise, like someone was sneaking in a bed of leaves. Shikamaru and Choji glanced at each other, and catiuosly they crawled over to the edge of the roof. Looking down, they saw nothing at first, only the top of trees and the ground below. But then a small figure, walking slowly, passed by. It was a girl no doubt, with dark hair. Shikamaru thought she looked familiar, but he didn’t know why. Choji didn’t know her either.
“I wonder what she’s doing.” Shikamaru asked. “But whatever it is, she’s doing it secretly.”
Just then, another girl, again with black hair, came the opposite way. 
“Holy crap,” Choji gaffed “What is it, blacked haired skip night.”
“Shh.” Shikamaru was intrigued. What was this about.
SHALL WE CATCH UP WITH THE FIRST GIRL THAN:
She was almost there, creeping silently along the hollowed hall. Stopping at one door, she knocked hesitantly.
“Came in,” a voice answered.
She took a deep breath and pushed the door opened. The man she was here to see was sitting by the only window in the room. His face was shadowed, but the window though light over his hands that rested lightly in his lap. She walked quietly over to him, then bowed, going down on one knee.
“My lord, I wish to join you.” She whispered confidently.
“My, isn’t this interesting. What bring you to me, little one.” His voice purred in excitement.
“I wish no longer to be included in my clan and village. They are weak and pathetic. I aspire for better things, and so I come here to beg you for acceptance.” She finished with a smile. She had rehearsed this speech and now she was glad she had replied it perfectly.
He laughed a whole-hearted laugh. “Such a twisted mind for one so young. What have you brought me as a gift?”
She reached behind her, rummaging in the sack on her hip. Finding the scroll she wanted she pulled it out and handed it to the man. He took it carefully, and opened it.
“It is a detailed map to my clan. Even though I wish to be counted apart from my clan, they have the best weaponry, and a lot of useful information that can help you. Along with jutsus only known to our clan.” She told him.
“My child, with this information right here, I can send a fully equipped infantry to attack and kill all your clans people and take all there secrets.” He told. 
“I was hoping I could help, my lord, with the killing of course,” She replied. 
He gave a low chuckle. “You are a prize. I will think about letting you join, go back to your dorm, and I’ll contact later.”
She nodded, than stood up. As she turned to leave, the man spoke.
“Tell me, why do you harbor such hatred for your clan.”
She didn’t even turn around to reply, “They are making a big mistake by naming my air-head sister as the heir instead of me. They won’t see it my way, so they must die.”
“I am starting to really like you. Go away now.”
“Yes lord Orochimaru.” Ren replied as she left.
NOW LET’S GO SEE THE OTHER GIRL:
Brandi stumbled around in the forest surrounding the school.
“Hanna!” She yelled every so often. She had left Hanna somewhere out here, after dinner she had brought Hanna and told her to stay until she came back later when everyone was going asleep. Brandi didn’t think about how dark it was going to be. 
“Hanna!” Brandi looked to the left. She had heard a howl. Quickly running in that direction, she tripped not to far from where she had started running. She was quickly jumped on, something wet drenching her face.
“Hanna, get off you big ouf.” Brandi growled, wrestling Hanna big form off her. Hanna jumped down, her tail wagging joyfully. Hanna was big standing to Brandi’s waist. She was indeed a wolf, all white, except one black paw on her front left foot. She didn’t like no one touching her ‘special’ paw. Nope, not even Brandi, and Brandi was her owner. For shame.
“Come one Hanna, we need to be heading back.” Brandi told her. “We have to be quiet though, if we’re gonna get you in successfully.”
Brandi could’ve swore Hanna winked.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 13, 2008)

Its Ok Though


----------



## Dragonessa (Feb 13, 2008)

Not bad. Who was the girl talking to Orochimaru? And I can't wait to see what happens next as always.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Feb 13, 2008)

ok, does everyone remember Sen. Air head, slow, Kisara and brandi's roommate. Sits at their lunch table. yes ok now that we have her plainly in our minds. Do you remeber Sen's sister. The girl Sen mistaken Yoko for when they first met. The one that insulted naruto day 1, the first paragrahp. Black hair, no shoes, nothing cute and cuddly about her. Yes thats Ren. Sen's middle sister.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 13, 2008)

Jeez.  I had a lot of reading to do.  Well, I can't wait for Roix to be in here sometime soon.

I had an idea.  When the new semester starts. . .or if it ever does, why don't you have Roix be the _Philosophy and Critical Thinking_ teacher?  I can help you with it.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Feb 14, 2008)

Hehe, how about this, I make him the new writing teacher and move jaraiya somewhere.... maybe he could be the librarian.... oh lord, he'll probably burn all the old book and fill the library with his instead... but any who how about that...

And to every one else... sorry no new post today but have any of you seen chihiro lately..... since i've been back she's the only one missing from our little group....well her and rockleeluver.. aw man people are going missing... hoefully they haven't left.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 14, 2008)

Yeah, Lets Hope Not...


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm back!!! Yay updates I hadn't been here in so long I'd forgotten you promised updates.


----------



## Dragonessa (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey there! I can't wait to see the next update! Weee!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Feb 15, 2008)

hello everybody and happy late v-day. Sorry no new update today, i am currently updating my other story redemption, and so i was working on that. Tomorrow morning i have driver's ed, so if i get on, it will have to be after 2. or before 12. 

Hey rock lee luver, good to see you, hopefully you have read the new updates, and the good news, the one where i have acess to both computer and internet eveyday, meaning more posts then the past 2 months, and to everyone, still sorry for that inconvience. 

i have people how might stop by, Dudettrin101 is one, and possibly another dude, who would be posting his own story on narutoforums, but he hasn't made an account yet so i'm not sure if he will. 

Oh, and i scanned alot of my pictures i drew, so once i upload them to my otaku account i'll show you some. I drew a couple of kisara, and some of brandi and sen. Theres one with all the Arthtics, you know Brandi, Dra, Elisabi, and rosary, and then another with rin. their all so cute and such so i can't wait

And, Twilight, the book i love, is becoming a movie..... you guys have to check it out. it come out december 12 of this year, with kristen stewart and the dude who played cedric diggory in harrp potter, as the two lead roles, BAM! It's gonna be sooo awesome.

well thats all for now, see ya tomorrow


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Feb 18, 2008)

cool  Kisara-chan though I may not be on as much anymore. I have a bad cough and can't get on as much due to being sick but I still look forward to updates.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 18, 2008)

great story! you must get a's in writing class.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Feb 20, 2008)

well uh yeah kisara I dont know if u remember when i submitted the character Jako-san, are you going to use him?


----------



## chiffani (Feb 21, 2008)

What about an eurasian girl named Hikari from the Hidden Mist Village being in the story?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Feb 21, 2008)

ok guys sorry for no new updates. i've been busy with the finale of redemption so i haven't really written anything. i am about to finish off redemption though so once i do i'll be updateing. 

as for you chiffani, in the very first post i said i would accept oc characters but please pm them to me. so if you can pm me your character info i'll see what i can do.

And yes jako, i haven't forgotten about your character either ok, so once redemption is done i'll see what i can do.

As for everyone else. Draknana, rockleeluver, chihiro (if you ever come back) spike, and everyone else i've forgotten. There is a torument comingup, and you read about it in the next post, but i need you to re pm me about your characters fighting abilities. I need their jutsus, abilities, weapons, if they have any, and what their weak at (I.E. Kisara sucks at taijutsu. she's good at ninjutsu, adequate at genjutsu, but she can't fight hand to hand to save her life... if you recall neji and her fighting, it wasn't really her fighting him, just her clones, so yeah), and/or bloodline traits. pleas if you all can do that. 

And seriously has anyone seen chihiro lately... i kinda miss her not being around..... if anyone sees her, please ask her to stop by.


P.S. Check out redemption..... i believe it is my best story ever (this story is second best, but this one is also my most popular, but redemption is still the best.) It's should be on the first page for the fanfics but if not, click on the spoiler on my sig, it's their

well, ttfn

Kisara Momochi


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Feb 22, 2008)

alright i was getting worried, i just re pmed u about his fightting abilities


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 22, 2008)

I Just Pm'd You Kisara


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Feb 23, 2008)

'Kay Kisara-chan and geuss what? I'm getting better!!! Still coughing but not quite as bad.


----------



## Dragonessa (Feb 23, 2008)

I just Pm'ed you Kisara-sama.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Feb 23, 2008)

*Blushes* I ain't no Kisara-sama. rockleeluver had it right. Kisara-chan


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 23, 2008)

you sound more like a kisara- sama to me. your writing has way too much intellect into it for you to be chan. for me, it depends who you are. but, im good with anime crazy lady.


----------



## Dragonessa (Feb 23, 2008)

I can't wait to see the update and the tournament! Keep up the great work! And you certainly are "Kisara-sama" to me. Your writing has too much intellect, humor, and fun in it to be "chan". Keep up the amazing work!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Feb 24, 2008)

believe it or not English is actually my worst subject.... i just hate that class...... thats funny also because i love to read.... i think it's just because i don't like those stupid critical thinking questions.... those people just don't like my way of thinking....... so what if i wrote that paper on bunnies.... it had reliavnce to that story we read......

anywho...... i still need a littlemore time to finish redemption completely. but i should be totally finished with it by monday, no later than tuesday, and then i will write somemore of ninja academy


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Feb 24, 2008)

y are u so preoccupied with redemption?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Feb 24, 2008)

because i love that story. i believe it's the best story i've ever written, even better than this one, and it's almost finished, making it the first ever story i've ever finished. I'm so excited about it.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Feb 24, 2008)

well i just don't like the idea of sakura redeening saskue and them falling in love, no offence to you, i just don't like sasuke, he needs to hurry up and get killed SPOILER: by the amaterasu itachi just used on him:


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Feb 24, 2008)

Well actualy I geuss she'd be Kisara Sensei because she writes you know like how novelists, manga writers, and authors are called sensei's!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 24, 2008)

I've been gone for about four days and still no update?

Aw. . .

Regards,
~Asylum the Dreamer~


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 24, 2008)

we are discussing whether kisara should be  called kisara- chan, kisara- senpai, kisara-sama, or kisara- sensei.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 24, 2008)

It should be Kisara-kun.

chan is just a friend.

I have no idea what Senpai means.

Sama is a respected elder.

Sensei is a teacher.

So yeah.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 24, 2008)

i think senpai is respected (a little too much in tobi's case) teacher who is also a partner or comrade.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 25, 2008)

I can't say if she's a good teacher.  Then again, I'm hardly ever here.

I support the -kun.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Feb 25, 2008)

whats kun mean? and i forget what san means


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 25, 2008)

-San?  If I do remember, -San means a respected person.  Friend or stranger, doesn't matter.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Feb 25, 2008)

0.0 but -kun is usually used for a young man you show respect to......... i'm a girl.........-chan is the female version for -kun... that's why i said that.... but i'm a girl.... o.O

oh and the reason i haven't updated is because i've been busy with redemption, and for you jako san, yes i hate Sasuke to, truly i do, but i'm a sucker for romance and they just have so many possiblities about that pairing, so as a writer, I love to write stories like that....... hey simple and clen just came on *starts listening to kingdom hearts music..................... this may take a while*


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Feb 26, 2008)

yeah, yeah


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Feb 26, 2008)

..you like kingdom hearts?As i walk away you dont hear me say, plz oh baby dont go...finish u know u know it for kingdom hearts


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Feb 26, 2008)

simple and clean is the way that your making me feel tonight, it's hard to let it go...... and you have it wrong... it's 'as you walk away'... and please don't think i don't know my kingdom hearts.... on theotaku.com my user name is IWuvSora.... as in I wuv sora... and for those who know me as well as some (I.E. dragonessa and chihiro, possibly rockleeluver and spike,) know who much i love haku... well Sora actually rivials Sora, cuz Sora is just so smexy......... any way... IU have beat kh1 kh2 and kh chain of memories, along with making a naruto kingdom hearts crssover fanfic, the main character bing Kisara, and the other two character, sen and brandi.... (big surprise there, huh) any way....... my favorite part in simple and clean is when it goes.......'don't get me wrong i love you, but does that mean i have to meet your father'......... so random

any way sorry for rambling on about my lovely Sora


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 27, 2008)

*ahem*

*UPDATE!!!*


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Feb 27, 2008)

uhhh k.....................i wasnt implying u dont know kh but ive beet kh1 and 2 and chain of memories,..........


----------



## Dragonessa (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey Kisara-san. Are you going to update any time soon?


----------



## DudettRin101 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Howdy*

Ya-Ha!!!!!! I've finally Arrived!!! Totally awesome!! In reference to what y'all were talkin' 'bout a few posts back:
-San= Mr., Miss, Ms., Mrs., etc
-Sama= Great Respect. Higher than -San
-Dono= Lord. Higher than -sama
-Kun= Guys. Great endearment
-Chan= Girl, Little boys, pets, lovers. Great endearment
-Sempai= Older. Senior. Used for people such as upperclassmen or older friends (unless they're close enough for -Kun or -Chan or they're deserving of -San)
-Kohai= Younger. Used for Underclassmen. (The same applies here as it does with -Sempai)
-Sensei= Teachers, Doctors, etc
-           = No Suffix means that you're very Close. only the closest of friends, Married couples, etc actually use this.

My references are the Translation notes at the back of random Manga Volumes. This came mostly from Tsubasa (I think) and Juvenile Orion. I'm not completely sure about the No suffix one. I got that from someone on Quizilla...

Anyways, Howdy, people!! How's it goin'? I'm Kisara's friend DudettRin101. Y'all can just call me Rin for short. Just don't call me Short. You'll probably be seein' a lot of me starting now. And, I'm sure you've already noticed it, But I typically type like a southerner talks. That's because I like to type like that since my mom won't let me talk like it (She refuses to accept that I'm becoming a southerner) Anyways, Just ignore It! ^_^

Anyways, Can't wait to see the Next Part, Kisara!!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Mar 2, 2008)

u said ud update last monday


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Mar 2, 2008)

yes yes i know, but it seems that redemption is taking longer than planned.... i'll try to go ahead and update this, before redemptions last post, but i don't know.......


as for my loverly friend rin.............. *trying not to laugh* wow, i see you've fnally found my humble thread, and well have already asked not to be called short, but come on it's so much fun,


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 2, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> as for my loverly friend rin.............. *trying not to laugh* wow, i see you've fnally found my humble thread, and well have already asked not to be called short, but come on it's so much fun,



Do not pick on the Vertically Challenged. I will go Choji on you. lol


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Mar 2, 2008)

DudettRin101 said:


> Do not pick on the Vertically Challenged. I will go Choji on you. lol





oh no you didn't..... don't bring choji in this or you will suffer the wraith on my gorgerous haku minions....... and you shan't win that..... and who are you Edward..... i don't think so.... he's much taller, and much more manly


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 2, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> oh no you didn't..... don't bring choji in this or you will suffer the wraith on my gorgerous haku minions....... and you shan't win that..... and who are you Edward..... i don't think so.... he's much taller, and much more manly



Grrrr!!!! He's only 6 inches Taller!!!! Gosh Dern it!!! And of course he's Much manlier, I'm a Girl!!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Mar 2, 2008)

but your stilll short.................... and girlier.............. and now me and sister are have a verbal dissaggreement about how she is short to


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 2, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> but your stilll short.................... and girlier.............. and now me and sister are have a verbal dissaggreement about how she is short to



I'm Not Short!!! 4' 11" Is *NOT* short, Durn It!!! I have no problem being a little girlier than Edward. He's Cool


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Mar 2, 2008)

no... it may not be short...... so a ten year old.......i'm sooo mean/...... how could this be..... these mean words keep coming out of my mouth...... oh well...


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 2, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> no... it may not be short...... so a ten year old.......i'm sooo mean/...... how could this be..... these mean words keep coming out of my mouth...... oh well...



Don't you mean they're coming off your fingers? Anyways, Meanie, I'm I'm gonna Ignore the 10 year old comment...I'll bet your other readers are having fun reading this. we're probably pretty amusing


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Mar 3, 2008)

. . .

*UPDATE DAMN IT!!!*


----------



## Dragonessa (Mar 4, 2008)

Kisara! Where is the update? By the way I Pmed you about my characters for the tournament. 

Also: Pics of Akimara! These were made through IMVU which is an IM program where you get a 3D avatar!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello...Can I remind you that Chiyo ran away from Orochimaru and ...you get the picture...so...yeah...XD


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Mar 4, 2008)

Sweet picture! ...Somebody should make everyone from the academy on the Sims or something that would be cool


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 5, 2008)

thats sweet good stuff.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Mar 5, 2008)

thats a cool idea, but wwhere is the update?


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 5, 2008)

She's Working on it, People! Don't get yer Knickers in a bunch! Ya'll are seriously impatient. While yer waitin' for her to update, Why not check out my story. The link's in my Sig. It's gonna be similar to Kisara's. Ya'll can add your characters and stuff. I could really use them


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 5, 2008)

I WANT THE NEW UPDATE NOW


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Mar 5, 2008)

yeah i dont want ur spinoff i want kisara to update!!!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 5, 2008)

Rude ass people...


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Mar 5, 2008)

Exactly...Im sitting here patiently! -_-.


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 5, 2008)

Chihiro_Uchiha said:


> Exactly...Im sitting here patiently! -_-.



And I thank you very much for that ^_^


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Mar 5, 2008)

DudettRin101 said:


> Rude ass people...



She's got a point that is quite rude of you guys, now I know I'm not the nicest person but show some respect you guys


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Mar 5, 2008)

First off....... YEAH CHIHIRO's BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cough..... ok, now that that's over with

I am moments away from posting redemption's last post... so that means for now i'm done with redemption.... hopefully by tomorrow night i'll have the new post through, considering i'm already done with half......... now this week end i'm busy doing work for the anime con i'm going to in may.,... speaking of which.... Rin, I forgot to tell you guys, Rin is actually my class mate form school, and she's going with me also... kinda cool. huh. and i'm cosplaying as Kairi, hopefully temari, AND kisara.... yeps that's right..... Kisara momochi... and her costume and kairis are already complete, and hopefully i'll be able to afford temari's also.

Any way.... as for the rest of you guys.... I have told you count less of times to stop the fighting, I will have no fighting on my thread........ and if you keep this up Jako, SPike, AND RIn, yes you to... I will actually prolonge the update until you guys settle this issue...... do you understand... I hate fighting on threads... it's tears them apart......

what else, what else........ oh I have pictures I should be showing you guys soon...... Pictures I drew of Kisara, Elisabi, Sen, Brandi, Rosary, and..... I think i did one of Sakuya, and on of Ren also..... so yeah, there kinda cool

well that's it for now, and remeber i should have it updated tomorrow


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 5, 2008)

Okay. I'll stop. I was just mad that Jako-San called my story a Spin-off when It's not. I shall be a Good girl.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 6, 2008)

Heh... Sorry


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Mar 6, 2008)

sorry... i forgot i don't have some vauble information i need for the next post and as slow as my internet is going.... it might not make today... i'm still gonna try


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 6, 2008)

Ok....... Take Your Time...


----------



## Dragonessa (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll be patient and wait! I'm excited about it! I can't wait to see the tournament unfold!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 7, 2008)

*I have a Very Important Note from Kisara! She asked me in 4th period to tell you all that She will not be able to get the update up until At least sunday Night. Be Patient.*


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Mar 7, 2008)

ok srry srry and fighting doesnt tear ppl apart it just makes them hate eachother, and sometimes it would be better if they split apart


----------



## Dragonessa (Mar 7, 2008)

Dude...I'll be patient...btw...you must watch Jeff Dunham on Youtube! He is SOOO FUNNY!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 7, 2008)

You Have To Watch Dane Cook On Youtube Too

SCILENCE, I KILL YOU..
+
EVERYBODY HERE GETS A SCHOOL!!!!
=
Awesomeness


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 7, 2008)

dane cook and jeff dunham! SWEET! hey, i remember the one joke from jeff with that weird purple monkey puppet. he had lotion.. ON HIS ASS!! funny. and one with dane cook when he was sitting next to some guy on the train and he snezzed, he told the guy 'god bless you' and the other guy said 'uh *sniff* yeah, im and atheist.' a good one. but how about lewis black? the tempermantal comedian who is funny in so many ways?


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh my god...For once I'm not the one Kisara is telling not to fight isn't that amazing.


----------



## Dragonessa (Mar 8, 2008)

Jeff Dunham is the best though!

"SILENCE! I KILL YOU!" 
"I LOOK LIKE THAT GUY!" 
Soooo funny!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16xfnv9Sf1M[/YOUTUBE]
Peanut Blooper...SO FUNNY!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah hes pretty funny but i think dave chapelle is the best


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 10, 2008)

Dane Cook, Robin Williams, And Jeff Dunham>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Anyone


----------



## Dragonessa (Mar 10, 2008)

Spike_Uchiha said:


> Dane Cook, Robin Williams, And Jeff Dunham>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Anyone




YES! Robin Williams, Dane Cook, and Jeff Dunham ALL THE WAY BABY. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKA_LxHEyPo[/YOUTUBE]
Robin Williams-"Drunk Scotsman Invents Golf" 
Watch this and absolutely die laughing....I sure did...practically fell out of my chair....


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 11, 2008)

Im Out! *Car Noise*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 11, 2008)

oh my god!! that was hilarious!!! how scottissh made golf, funny. 'oh and you only do this one time?' 'FUCK NO! you do this eighteen times!!' FUNNY!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Mar 11, 2008)

HAHA that was funnny


----------



## Dragonessa (Mar 12, 2008)

Here is more Jeff Dunham and Peanut. 
These three parts are from Jeff Dunham's show "Spark of Insanity"
Pt. 1: 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tz3iYkAaodQ[/YOUTUBE]

Pt. 2:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCNa63yRTgI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Pt. 3: 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJ_AfNJ1jG4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 12, 2008)

Search Dane Cook Oprah And Watch The First Video


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Mar 12, 2008)

..wheres the update kisara?


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Mar 13, 2008)

...Why have we gone from waiting for an update to posting videos...isn't that spamming?


----------



## Dragonessa (Mar 13, 2008)

I have no clue....but I do want to see the update soon too!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Mar 13, 2008)

Five weeks and no update?  Oi.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Mar 13, 2008)

yeah, i guess i got you all back on topic now lets get sidetracked again!


----------



## narutoclan101 (Mar 13, 2008)

can I be a student?


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 13, 2008)

narutoclan101 said:


> can I be a student?



Go back and Read the Very FIRST post. She tells everyone how to be a student there. Also!!! *A note from Kisara*: It will be updated this Weekend! I think she said Somthin' about it bein' Half done or Somethin', But She said it Will be updated this weekend..And I can't wait!!! I wanna read it!


----------



## Dragonessa (Mar 14, 2008)

Yay! I have gone through 3 days of ACT/MME testing and an update on this fanfic would make my world!


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Mar 14, 2008)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!! -spazes- New update!!!!!!1


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Mar 14, 2008)

yes here it is...... the long waitied for update... sorry to keep it hidden for so long, and has it really been five weeks dng...... anyway.... as for dragonessa you know the sound your car make when it goes by.....IIIIIIIIII'''''''''mmmmmmm gggggggaaaaaayyyyyy. yes i know jeff dunham.... and ackmead it the best along with my friend peanut of course.... but ever since i saw that a couple months ago me and my friend jenee keep going " begone satan..... helllo shamu'


sorry about that.... oh and jako, fighting does tear up thread.... ask chihiro...... it was here thread that got torn apart by this dude and my sister..... yes i was there and saw .... er read it.....so i want no fighting on this thread ok.....ok



*Spoiler*: __ 




Tsunade was up early mumbling and grumbling. The Ninja Academy just received two new students... and a late teacher. (how patheic) Tsunade, of course, hated getting up so early. 

The new students consisted of a boy and a girl. The boy was quiet, sitting in one of the random chair strewn across the room. His hair was hidden behind a bandana, but he wore the leaf villages green uniform. He wasn't from the leaf, mind you, but instead from a remote, well hidden village, the holy village. He was wearing the pants and the jacket, looking very spiffy and serious.

The girl was the total opposite. Her hair cut short, slightly rising in the back, was so dark green it looked almost black.  Her eyes the same color as the leafs uniform, although she wasn't a leaf ninja. She came from the cloud, and so was clothed in the cloud's white. She was wearing the pleated short skirt, and the white sleeveless buttoned down shirt. Nothing else much different about her other then the fact that she was probably shorter than any normal twelve year old....... seriously. Not midget short now, just short. (sorry rin... i couldn't help it)

Now the teacher was different. He was tall...ish, slender built, his grey hair cut short and spiked in the front. He wore a black trech coat, reaching his ankles, with omnious red flames crawling up the sides. He was going to be the writing teacher, moving Jaraiya to becoming the librarian. Tsunade inwardy laughed at her decision about that. Jaraiya had made her mad, and she had her revenge in removing him from a teacher and putting him in the library to shut him up.

Tsunade cleared her throat and began "Nicky, you will be in group A. Your schedule is posted in the dorm's common room, and along the hallway. You will be following day two classes, because you arrived a day late." Tsunade paused and looked at Nicky. Nicky just stared blankly back at Tsunade. "Lunch is after your third class, and dinner is after your last class. Breakfast is 8:00, in a  bit actually, and you will be assigned to your dorms later tonight by you dorm leaders Asuma Sarutobi, and Kurenai Yuuhi."

Tsunade's face turned to the boys. "And you Jako, will be in Group B. Your schedule is, again, posted in the common room and through out the school. Follow day two. blah de blah. Breakfast lunch and dinner, and dorm rooms, and so on and so forth. Okay, you two can go." 

Nicky and Jako left with out so much as another word. That's when the teacher steped forward. Tsunade's attention snapped back to him. She growled. "Your late. Roix Armada"

"My bad." Roix grinned.

~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~

"Finally. I'm free of that fish freak" 

Kabuto sat none too happily in the darkness that was the supply closet. Kisame, his boss so to speak, was out of control. Washing and cleaning, scrubbing and waxing, everything in the whole school. The school wasn't even dirty. But Kisame didn't care, he wanted everything to sparkle like the rolling waves in the great ocean we call life......... or something like that. Kabuto sighed. As much as he hated this job though, he must do it for Lord Orochimaru. In order for Orochimaru's plans to be completed they needed all the ninjas available, and Kabuto was no exception. So he needed to quit complaining and do his job to his fullest potentional. Almost as soon as he made the decision to stay, the door burst opened, throwing light immediately into the room, er closet.

"Ah! My retinas!" Kabuto howled, rubbing his eyes vigoruosly to get those black dots gone from his eyes. He blinked a few times and when he opened his eyes fully, he sighed. Kisame had found him. He stood there, in the door way, a duster in his hands placed angrily on his hips. He was glaring at Kabuto.

"Now, Kabuto-kun, What have I told you about taking breaks in the middle of work?" Kisame asked. Kabuto chose not to answer him and instead stood up and pushed past him. He started walking down the hall, ignoring Kisame entirely, until Kisame said, "Kabuto, if you don't do your work Tsunade-sama is gonna hear about this."

Kabuto cringed. 'why must this world be so cruel?' Kabuto thought to himself. Still not saying anything, he stood there until Kisame walked up. Kisame held a suspious looking pastel pink garment in his hands.

"Good Kabuto, Now put on your protective covering." Kisame crooned as he place the material into Kabuto's hands. Kabuto held it up...and gagged. There, right there in his hands, was a pink, frilly, lacy, disgusting....... apron. Kisame patted his back, "yes, there you go. Now, put that on and lets get to work."

"There is no way I'm putting the unwordly thing on my body." Kabuto snapped. Kisame just laughed and before Kabuto had time to act, Kisame snatched the apron from his hands, looped it around his head, spun him around and tied it in the back. "Hey, stop that right now you infedile!"

"AH! There you have it. Wonderful!" Kisame nodded, more to him self then to Kabuto. Just than Kisame made a 'hun' noise and moved, revealing a girl no higher than Kisame's stomach. She was poking Kisame in the side, her short hair looking dark green. "Yes, really really, small.....person"

"Hello." she replied, waving up at Kisame. " You're really tall, blue dude."

"Uh.... Yes?" Kisame said confused. Kabuto grunted, an annoyed expression planted on his face. the girl turned towards him, pure vemon in her gaze.

"Rude!" she snapped.

"weird." he replied curtly.

Her face scrunched as she took in his attire. " Fruity"

"Short." he stated. 

Her eyes narrowed as she took a couple steps toward him. She came to his chest, and he couldn't help looking down at her. Then she suprised him. She kicked him in his shin, and was gone, running back down the hall. He crumpled to the ground, his shin in his hands as he let out a yelp of pain. Kisame started laughing.


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 14, 2008)

Yay!!! Nicky's Arrived And She Met Kisame-Kun and got to beat up Kabuto!! Go Nicky!!! Though, Did you have to be so rude?  Why must us Not tall people Be Picked on? Oh!! I can't wait 'till you put up the story we talked about in 4th. That'll be Awesome!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice
 *reads a good manga book while drinking tea*

Ahhh..something to do while I wait ^^


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Mar 15, 2008)

Squeeeeeeeeeeeeee -Spazity spaz spaz- It's here it's here yay!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 15, 2008)

Rock Lee Luver said:


> Squeeeeeeeeeeeeee -Spazity spaz spaz- It's here it's here yay!



You know, You are my kinda person! You remind me of me when I have chocolate...And I love yer name! Rock Lee Rules!!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Mar 15, 2008)

rock lee may rule, but he'd be nowhere without gai sensei........so gai sensei is the one i love....... it's funny my and my sis wolf_gang101, we'd be playing clash of ninja 2 and we always team up and we actually get parnters that go with each other and one of our fav is rock lee and gai sensei..... me being gai sensei....of course


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 16, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> rock lee may rule, but he'd be nowhere without gai sensei........so gai sensei is the one i love....... it's funny my and my sis wolf_gang101, we'd be playing clash of ninja 2 and we always team up and we actually get parnters that go with each other and one of our fav is rock lee and gai sensei..... me being gai sensei....of course



I remember you tellin' me 'bout that....


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 16, 2008)

Wheres Spike....


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Mar 16, 2008)

sweet thant was pretty cool


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Mar 16, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> Wheres Spike....



Chill Spike we don't want what happened last time you started asking to happen again. A lot of characters aren't here right now so just be patient



> You know, You are my kinda person! You remind me of me when I have chocolate...And I love yer name! Rock Lee Rules!!!



I'm just happy because not only are their new updates but I went to Momo-con!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Mar 16, 2008)

momo-con? whats that.....


----------



## Dragonessa (Mar 17, 2008)

Can't wait for the next update Kisara!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Mar 17, 2008)

momo-can????WTF???


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Mar 17, 2008)

Yay!!!!!!

Roix Armada is late.  Ha.  I like how you got the personality just right.  Thank you so much Kisara-chan!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Mar 17, 2008)

> Yay!!!!!!
> 
> Roix Armada is late. Ha. I like how you got the personality just right. Thank you so much Kisara-chan!



any time saint jay...... and guess what guys.... i'm now running on road runner... see i was on dailup for the longest freaking time... but now my lovely mother gots me road runner... and so i'm happy


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 17, 2008)

Im On DSL... And Im Listening To Letterbomb


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Mar 18, 2008)

im on comcast high speed, but i used to be on dial up for a long time


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Mar 18, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> any time saint jay...... and guess what guys.... i'm now running on road runner... see i was on dailup for the longest freaking time... but now my lovely mother gots me road runner... and so i'm happy



O:

RoadRunner?!

Forgive me but I find Road Runner to be slow.  It is far better than dial-up, but lacks the virus protection required to spam across the internet.


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 18, 2008)

Eh. I got DSL. It's not super fast, But it's definitely better than Dial Up.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 18, 2008)

^ I Agree....


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Mar 18, 2008)

Momo-con is a free con in Georgia(momo=peach peach=Georgia) and it was awesome!!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Mar 18, 2008)

Im going to an anime con soon ^_^


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 18, 2008)

AAW! no fair!! i want to go to an anime con!!! my parents suck.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Mar 19, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, well its not that bad, i mean, ive never even been on a plane


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Mar 19, 2008)

Well...maybe its a good reason why they are not letting you go. I mean they ARE your parents and they know whats good for you...


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 19, 2008)

Jako-san said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, well its not that bad, i mean, ive never even been on a plane



Eh...I've never been on a Plane either. I want to, But at the same time, I don't want to Cuz I'm afraid of Heights....We're Driving up to the Anime Con. I can't wait. I'm going as My character, Nicky, one day, and A Female Edward Elric one day..(No Short Jokes, Kisara) And I still can't decide on the 3rd one...I might just decide to go as another one of my characters...


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 19, 2008)

Ive Only Cosplayed Once, I Was Sasuke For Halloween Last Year, This Halloween Im Planning On Going As Lord Voldemort, Or St. Jimmy From The Green Day Video In My Sig


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 19, 2008)

man! you guys are lucky! and the two who haven't been on a plane, that sucks!!! being on a plane is fun! if you're not in the middle.... that sucks! it's especially fun if it's during a storm!!!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 19, 2008)

Ive Been On A Plane 4 Times...

California And Back
And Florida And Back


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 19, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> man! you guys are lucky! and the two who haven't been on a plane, that sucks!!! being on a plane is fun! if you're not in the middle.... that sucks! it's especially fun if it's during a storm!!!



Oh, Heck No!!! I'd be freaked out enough from being out in the air. I don't need any Storms To make that worse...Especially since I can't be anywhere during a Window during a lightning storm for personal reasons. Nope. No Flying in storms for me.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 19, 2008)

You Wont Get Struck By Lightning In A Plane... Your To High


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 19, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> You Wont Get Struck By Lightning In A Plane... Your To High



It's not getting struck that bothers me. I just can't be near windows during Lightning. Especially ones that aren't covered. If I can't see out of it, It's not as bad, But I have personal Issues because of Bad experiences in Lightning storms.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh.... Well They Have Those Curtain Things To Shut The Windows..


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 19, 2008)

that's probably the best part of being on a plane during a storm, the lightening! everyone around you during a storm, for me, is either asleep, trying not to look outside, reading, and everyone has their lights off for some reason, you'd think it's be the opposite. but when the lights are off, the light from the lightening is so COOL!!!


----------



## Dragonessa (Mar 19, 2008)

I've been on planes before. Its really not that bad and I love to travel anyway. I can't wiat until Spring Break...im going to Chicago (I was born there btw) and going to see the broadway play: Wicked!! I'm uber excited! WICKED FANS UNITE!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 19, 2008)

AH!! no fair!! you get to see wicked??? i have the book, but that's it...


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 19, 2008)

Dragonessa said:


> I've been on planes before. Its really not that bad and I love to travel anyway. I can't wiat until Spring Break...im going to Chicago (I was born there btw) and going to see the broadway play: Wicked!! I'm uber excited! WICKED FANS UNITE!



lol. I love wicked. I've never seen it but I've heard that song where the girly one is making over the other one....I own the book for it...I've never read it, But I've wanted to see the Broadway play for a few years


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Mar 20, 2008)

whats wicked?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 20, 2008)

*gasp* you.. have never... heard of.. wicked??? dude!! it's pretty much the story of the wicked witch before te wizard of oz and before she became _the_ wicked witch of the west!!


----------



## Dragonessa (Mar 20, 2008)

To be more specific, Wicked: A New Musical, is the tale of Elphaba, the Wicked Witch of the West and how she becomes friends with Glinda the Good Witch and then how she turns upon Oz and becomes the true Wicked Witch. 

The play starts with the gorgeous number-("No One Mourns the Wicked") which tells about Elphaba's birth and how she became green-skinned: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



"Have another drink my brown-eyed beauty / after one last night out here in town / have another drink of green elixer and we'll have ourselves a little mixer / have another little swallow little lady...and follow me down"


. 

Glinda and Elphaba are roommates at Shiz University before ever coming in contact with Fiyero. At first they absolutely loath each other and this is shown in ("What is this Feeling?"). Soon after they both attend a dance and Glinda meets Fiyero who teaches them how to really be ("Dancing Through Life"). Then Glinda tries to help Elphaba become popular and tells to her how she will do this ("Popular"). Once that happens the pair head off to the Emerald City: ("One Short Day"), and both she and Glinda meet the wizard-("Sentimental Man"). This also reveals that....
*Spoiler*: __ 



The Wizard is Elphaba's father! "I am a sentimental man / who always longed to be a father" Though Elphaba never truly finds this out!


 

But then when Elphaba finds out that Fiyero's love for her is not to be, ("I'm Not that Girl"), she leaves Oz and severs ties with Glinda and the Wizard-("Defying Gravity"). When her ties with Elphaba are severed at last, Glinda decides to quell the Ozzian's fears by celebrating for one day ("Thank Goodness").

After this, Fiyero finally figures out that he loves Elphaba more and leaves Glinda who mourns his leaving ("I'm Not that Girl-Reprise"). When Elphaba and Fiyero are together for one magical night, they confess their feelings towards one another ("As Long as You're Mine"). But after this night, Fiyero is captured and soon to be tortured to reveal Elphaba's whearabouts. When Elphaba finds this out she vows to never do another good deed ("No Good Deed"). 

Then Glinda and Elphaba are reunited one last time and they apologize to each other and rekindle their friendship...if only for a little bit, and admit that they really did change each other-"For Good"

As the play comes to a close...: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Dorothy does appear and Elphaba tries to scare her by lighting her broom ablaze. Unfortunately this also sets her robes on fire and Dorothy, trying to help her pours a bucket of water over Elphaba which "melts" her. Elphaba supposedly dies but then comes back when Dorothy leaves with Fiyero (now the Scarecrow) in tow.




I hope that is enough information! I haven't seen the play but my friend saw it and told me most of what happens although I figured out the ending on my own. Don't click the spoiler tags unless you want to see crucial parts before seeing the show for real!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 20, 2008)

Popular!! That's the song that I've heard! I love that song (Though, The chick that sings it's Voice is Annoying) I like watching the Video on YouTube of Ino and Sakura to Popular. Ino is Glinda and Sakura is Elphaba. As much as I dislike videos (and people) that bag on Sakura....And just plain dislike Ino, I love the video...Too bad it was removed....Stupid evil people on YouTube!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 20, 2008)

i haven't been able to really get the whole thing down in my head, course when i first read it, i was like, 10. but it's really good and i find it sort of like.... oh crap.... 
i find it like

*Spoiler*: __ 



like Naruto!!!


----------



## Dragonessa (Mar 20, 2008)

How do you find it to be like Naruto?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 20, 2008)

only a part of it.. the part where sasuke leaves the village and all that sort of stuff.


----------



## narutoclan101 (Mar 20, 2008)

can't you give me an update?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 20, 2008)

oh, well, i came in on the part about planes, so from there we went to the wicked musical. i don't really know what was before that..


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Mar 21, 2008)

well that sounds cool and all but...thats just not for me


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 21, 2008)

narutoclan101 said:


> can't you give me an update?



She told me last night that she'd probably update today...


----------



## Dragonessa (Mar 21, 2008)

YAY! I can't wait to see the update!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 21, 2008)

me neither!!!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Mar 21, 2008)

well it hasnt come yet, oh well that just gets the thuoghts in my head to swirl about the next chapter


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Mar 22, 2008)

I wanna see Wicked! I've heard some songs and I really wanna see it!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Mar 22, 2008)

Is it really that good that you all obsess over it?


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Mar 22, 2008)

im talking about wicked


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 22, 2008)

hmm... *finger on mouth* i don't know..... i think it's good!!!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Mar 23, 2008)

u 'think' its that good?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 23, 2008)

yea.. i can't decide if it's good or not. you know, with society today and all the stuff going on. so, i can't decide.


----------



## Dragonessa (Mar 23, 2008)

Wicked is an amazing book and the show is fabulous or so my friends say. I also have seen clips on YouTube. Here are some:

Defying Gravity:
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=2s7n7dNl5Hg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

For Good (My favorite song that fits Sasuke and Naruto like there's nobody's business):
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=WPDsw_t-Rkc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

These are the two numbers I love a lot (though Popular is cute too!)


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 23, 2008)

whoa.... when they sing and take a breath, they sort of..... exaggerate it... but it's pretty good!!


----------



## Dragonessa (Mar 23, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> whoa.... when they sing and take a breath, they sort of..... exaggerate it... but it's pretty good!!



In the first one "Defying Gravity" its not exaggeration. Idina Menzel had a severe asthma attack before that performance and yet she went onstage and sang her heart out anyway. She did a splendid job too regardless. 

More songs:
Popular:
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=exmxloMaZjc[/YOUTUBE]

The Wizard and I:
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=CjeNGLzHW9o[/YOUTUBE]

What is this Feeling?:
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=2LhQTYbuqJ0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Enjoy!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 23, 2008)

ha! the popular song was really funny!
"you'll be so popular! but not as popular as...me!" that was good. and all the times glinda would look into the mirror at the end, funny. the other ones are pretty cool!! man! now i really want to go see wicked!!!


----------



## Dragonessa (Mar 24, 2008)

@Clara: I love the pic in your sig! Its cute! But I don't get it...all I see is Deidara giving a clay bird to little Gaara while big Gaara has a foot planted on Deidara's back. 

@Kisara: Where is the update? I thought you said it would come yesterday but i don't see it...I'm not being annoying..I'm just wondering.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 24, 2008)

well, the pic means, well, you know the fight between deidara-sensei and gaara-kun right? deidara is master of exploding clay, and gaara is defending from it. and gaara is, this is what i think, supposedly trying to tell deidara 'don't you dare, you remember what happened to me??'. so, that's what that sort of means, i don't really know the little gaara part...


----------



## Dragonessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Here is a song I love so much. 
Walking In The Air by Chloe Agnew:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fl-iM8kpiuE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 24, 2008)

I love Popular!!! Anyways, I don't know where the Update is....She's probably been too busy....I haven't talked to her since school friday, Si I can't tell you anything. Sorry.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 24, 2008)

AWWWWW!!!! i want to read the update!! ill wait...


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Mar 24, 2008)

Where's Kisa-san? Oh noes has she disipeared again!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey... Back From NJ, I Got An Umbrella, Bullet In A Bible, And A Crap Load Of Candy For Easter


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 24, 2008)

you got candy? i wants CANDY!!!!!
gaara: now you've gotten her started.
CANDY!!!!!
gaara: now she's going to steal candy from every store near her, great, and it's in my village. thanks a lot.
CCCCCAAAANNNNDDDYYYY!!! *lunges at naruto, whos holding lollipop*
naruto: HHHHHHEEEEEELLLLLLLPPPPPP!!!!!!!! HEY!! GIVE ME BACK MY LOLLIPOP!!!
Candy! *licks lollipop and kicks naruto in shin*
naruto: OW!! What the hell??
aww! too low! again!! *kicks naruto in balls*
naruto: OOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!! *high pitched voice*
Yea!!!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 25, 2008)

I Got candy, Too!!! And Lots and Lots of Chocolate....And Coffee......My mom got me Coffee bars....They're GOOOOOOOOD.......And I got to have a Party easter night....Easter was fun....


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Mar 25, 2008)

*Activates Byakugan*

How can I concentrate with you being hyper!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 25, 2008)

party? did you say PARTY?? I LOVE PARTIES! they are so FUN!! f-u-n FUN!!! i don't like coffee that much, it doesn't taste so good...


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 25, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> party? did you say PARTY?? I LOVE PARTIES! they are so FUN!! f-u-n FUN!!! i don't like coffee that much, it doesn't taste so good...



I only Drink it when I need to stay awake....Thaough, There was one time when I was about...11 I think, When Me, My sister's BF, Jose, and My friend Damon all got Hyped up on about 6 pots of coffee and we created a new language. Spanglish. But, They made a movie called Spanglish, So I had to change the name.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 25, 2008)

AH!! so cool!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 25, 2008)

Im Bored...........


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 25, 2008)

yo are? ok, here's a question, what has two legs, but no feet?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 25, 2008)

I Dont Know...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 25, 2008)

come on... it's obvious!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 25, 2008)

I Dont Know 





*Spoiler*: _Letterbomb - Green Day_ 



[YOUTUBE]GbByVz0m-34[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 25, 2008)

a person with his feet cut off. i know. really stupid. but, what i came up with!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 25, 2008)

lol.............


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 25, 2008)

yeah... it's not so god. sweet green day vid!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 25, 2008)

I Didnt Make It, But Its Awesome Isnt It


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 25, 2008)

it's rockin!! your new siggy pic is too!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks... Green Day Is My Fav Band So


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 25, 2008)

i like green day, but it's second on my list, my first in Maximum the Hormone, it's a japanese band that had a few songs for Death note. really cool band.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 25, 2008)

I Watch The Dub DN, And Its Not Bad, Anyway, Yeah, Maximum The Hormone Is Ok


----------



## Dragonessa (Mar 26, 2008)

When is Kisara-kun coming back?


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Mar 26, 2008)

Gawd...please be patient!


----------



## Dragonessa (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow Chihiro...temper, temper. Calm down.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 26, 2008)

**

Kisara Is Coming Back...

Whenever She Feel Likes It, GOSH


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry, Dragonessa, I still haven't really talked to her Yet, But I'm supposed to see her today so that we can work on our cosplay skit, So I'll ask her and get back to y'all as soon as I can, Kay?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 26, 2008)

oo!! i can't wait!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 26, 2008)

I love yer new Sig pic, clara. Totally awesome. Anyways, People, I've talked to Kisara!!! Apparantly, She's Grounded from the computer. I don't know why, But she is, So I don't know when the next update will be. I'll find out from her the next time I talk to her.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Mar 27, 2008)

awwwww ='(


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 27, 2008)

no!! being grounded sucks. it's a bore house if you are.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Mar 27, 2008)

seriously, WHERES THE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!?????????


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 27, 2008)

Jako-san said:


> seriously, WHERES THE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!?????????



Oi! Didn't you read my Previous post? She. Is. Grounded. From. The. Computer. She won't be updating for I don't know How long. Be. Patient.
I'll give you all more information when I have it.


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Mar 27, 2008)

Aw I'm sorry Kisa-chan I hope you can get back on soon and I hope your not in to much trouble!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 27, 2008)

Aha!! New Info!!! She's Grounded for 2 weeks. Also, Rock Lee Luver, She likes 'Kisa-Chan' ^_^


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 27, 2008)

no!! 2 weeks?? NO NO NO!! not fun!


----------



## Dragonessa (Mar 28, 2008)

Aww man! 2 weeks!? That stinks! We miss you Kisa-chan!


----------



## kairi245 (Mar 28, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh and .... CHOCOLATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CHOCOLATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kairi245 (Mar 28, 2008)

Kisa-chan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We misssssss you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Me sends u good wishes!!!!


----------



## kairi245 (Mar 28, 2008)

anyways while you return ill take chihiros advice and wait pacciently(i forgot how thats spelled) Tacos anybody?

Random thought of the day:

*singing*
we are in the bahamas 
do you want a banana
or a mango smoothie?

in the mall 
do you see?
A polar bear!!!!!!!!!!!
That shops for creativity!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Y   YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!
Y  Y  Y  Y  Y  Y  Y!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*song ends*

LOLness factor: Im actually singing this all over my house and my friend is on the phone talking to me and she keeps asking me: Are you on a new medication i should know about? or Are you on crack or something? and when she does i start laughing like an idiot.

P.S.  And yes i am that retarded. Datte Bayo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (english translation:BELIEVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Mar 28, 2008)

Aw...oh well..I'll wait


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Mar 28, 2008)

y is she grounded


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 28, 2008)

kairi245: DONT TRIPLE POST

DAMN I WANT THE UPDATE NOW


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 28, 2008)

Jako-san said:


> y is she grounded



I dunno...I didn't ask. Is it really important?



			
				kairi245 said:
			
		

> Me sends u good wishes!!!!


 I'll be sure to tell her that next time I talk to her


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Mar 29, 2008)

St. Jimmy...please be patient. If I have to say that one more time. I'm gonna use Tsukriomi on you...no jokr!


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Mar 29, 2008)

Dude just be patient your acting like a little kid...well except with more cursing


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 29, 2008)

Chihiro: I Have MS Too, I Can Get Out Of Tsukiyomi
RLL: lol Good Point


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Mar 30, 2008)

and yes it is that important to know why she is grounded


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 30, 2008)

Jako-san said:


> and yes it is that important to know why she is grounded



Oh. Ok. Well, Today's the last day of Spring Break, So I see her in class tomorrow, So I'll ask her and get back to you.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Mar 30, 2008)

Whatever, if I see one more sign of impatience im gonna lose it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 30, 2008)

hmm.. i wonder what it'll be about next... something with a cliffhanger no doubt...


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Mar 31, 2008)

"Oh. Ok. Well, Today's the last day of Spring Break, So I see her in class tomorrow, So I'll ask her and get back to you."
          well its tommorow today


----------



## The_Simi (Mar 31, 2008)

You guys are funny. I like this story!!! I think I may just send in my own Character...


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey, Kisara...Guess What!!! Jake will be here soon!!! He said there are a few problems...Like, He never got an activation e-mail, But, He's a Memeber on here!!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Mar 31, 2008)

*You guys hear loud crash... which startles you of course......Than i pop of from around the cornor, and sneak... tippy oes of course... over to you guys.... blonde hair in a ponytail... and a kakashi mask over my mouth.... i am dress weirdlly in black ninja outfit.....*

Ok guys... i had to sneak on the computer just to make this post..... ok heres the deal.... basically everything rin said is right.... i despise my dad.... ok.. but hopefully i'll be able to sneak on everyonce in a while to type up tib bits of ninja academy... also... i am offically off grounding the next tuesday... not tomorrow tuesday but the next one... and i should be posting something around that time frame... 

also... i offically know.. i am going to be hinata and kair... kh2... the school outfit... for the anime con... along with the one.. the only.. the very awesome... kisara momochi.... bam... and yes me and rin and two of my other friends are going to be doing a skit... thaty i will hopefully post the script along with the movie on narutoforums.


also ..... GUESS WHAT!!!!! my birthday is in 31 more days... It's April 30th.... and i will be 16... YES!!!!!!!!!

*Starts to look over my shoulder....* Okay guys that's it for now... please don't be too mad for the wait.... but when i do come back... i am actuall;y going to be going over the oc characters peopl have sent me.... i am taking out those who don't communicate with me in any form anymore... one becuase that was the whole point for why i started ninja academy, to bring people together, and have a talkitive thread to say the least... if you post every now and then.. you have nothing to worry.... and two... because they are taking up spacve and my brain power to write about people who won't even read it...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Mar 31, 2008)

JAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maes_Hughes (Mar 31, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> JAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Anxious to meet me, Kisa-chan? hehe. I am The 1 and only.....JAKE!!!! MWAHAHAHA!!!!! I see our common....friend...Has told you of me. All Good, I hope. Anyways, I have read your story and I love it!! Really cool.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 31, 2008)

yes!! KISARA HAS found a way!! yes!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Kisara ^_^


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Mar 31, 2008)

Maes_Hughes said:


> Anxious to meet me, Kisa-chan? hehe. I am The 1 and only.....JAKE!!!! MWAHAHAHA!!!!! I see our common....friend...Has told you of me. All Good, I hope. Anyways, I have read your story and I love it!! Really cool.


 

Thanks thanks... ^.^ yes, yes she has... and i have to say... wow you are really pretty...^.^.... whoa.. wait... O.O hughes... from full metal alchemist... sweet....

and yes clara.... i always find a way.... always.... >,<


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Mar 31, 2008)

sorry hate to double post... but heres the list of characters that will be discontinued if no one comes to save them... and really i'm trying not to be mean... but it's neccessary...


*Spoiler*: __ 



17.) Sakuya Kyusuki - kawaiiblossom94

18.) Sunabana Sabaku - Uchiha_lover

19.) Haku D. -Haku

20.) Aiko - daouchiha




also i have updated the first post...


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Mar 31, 2008)

-glomps Kisa- Yay Kisa-chan is back...well kinda but atleast we know she didn't abandon us! By the way guys i'll be gone next week because -drumroll- I'm goin' to DISENY LAND!!!-spaz- I didn't have the most enjoyable experience last year ex. standing in line for hours in the sun, getting lost in Epcot while half asleep, meeting my ex in the Expidition Everist line(veeeeeeery unplesant!) so i'm hoping this year is better


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Apr 1, 2008)

Kisa-Chan...I just hope you don't get in trouble...


----------



## Dragonessa (Apr 1, 2008)

KISARA! You have RETURNED! *ultimate fangirl squeal* YAAAY!


----------



## ESH (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow I just read the prolouge and it is awesome!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Click Here For The Last Bit of Hope_ 



*CONGRATULATIONS!!!  YOU JUST UNLEASHED THE ANTI-GOD VIRUS!  THE WORLD WILL SOON BE DESTROYED.  ALL ELECTRONICS WILL SOON BE USELESS.

GOOD LUCK FORGING A NEW LIFE.*






Also, Happy April Fool's Day.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 1, 2008)

april fools day.. the classic day for us fools to act by our will... my god bless this day and keep it eternal.. SO WE CAN PRANK OUR ASSES OFF!! YEA!!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 1, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> april fools day.. the classic day for us fools to act by our will... my god bless this day and keep it eternal.. SO WE CAN PRANK OUR ASSES OFF!! YEA!!



...I didn't prank anyone...and no-one pranked me. Worst April Fools day ever. Oh, yeah, Howdy Doody, Jakey-roo!!!!


----------



## Maes_Hughes (Apr 1, 2008)

DudettRin101 said:


> Oh, yeah, Howdy Doody, Jakey-roo!!!!



I thought I told you to stop calling me that, _K'un_. Hehe. Oh yeah, I went there.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 1, 2008)

no she miji-chibi.... mijikai=short... and well chibi.... ^.^ Rin I'm sorry you know how i am...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh also... sorry for double posting... again... but instead of being hinata for the anime con.... i'm going to be winrey for full metal alchemist....bam


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 1, 2008)

NO YOU SHOULD BE HINATA...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 1, 2008)

......O.O you got a little over excited there... but i can't because my pimp is not giving me the money and she says it's too expensive


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Apr 1, 2008)

I went to an anime con not long ago. I went at Sakura. 

And I got an Itachi plushie! Its so cute! *hugs it tightly*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh............ Ive Never Been To A Anime Con, Hopefully My Friend Wasnt Lying And Ill Cosplay As Sasuke, To The One In The Summer


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 1, 2008)

Grrr.......Stop calling me Short!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Evil People. 'K'un' and 'Miji-chibi' Bah!!!!


----------



## The_Simi (Apr 1, 2008)

You guys really are funny. Especially Rin, Maes, and Kisara's little moments...Must you gang up on Rin? She may be................vertically challenged, But that doesn't mean anything! She's still awesome! If you guys are going to team up on her like that, Then I'm on her side. I shall help her thwart your Size jokes


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 1, 2008)

lol Deviantart...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 1, 2008)

.... i only pick on her because i see her every day... and actually know how short she is.... and trust me.... you think were funny on the thread... you should see me and her in 4th period art class..... specking of which... whenever i get my flash drive back from my dads i will be posting some pictures i drew... mainly kisara.... because she's awesome.... but also some of brandi and sen... and one of rosary and elisabi...


----------



## Maes_Hughes (Apr 1, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> .... i only pick on her because i see her every day... and actually know how short she is.... and trust me.... you think were funny on the thread... you should see me and her in 4th period art class..... specking of which... whenever i get my flash drive back from my dads i will be posting some pictures i drew... mainly kisara.... because she's awesome.... but also some of brandi and sen... and one of rosary and elisabi...



Sounds Really funny. I wish I could see it. I can only Imagine how funny it is to see the Hobbit herself Go nuts when all the tall people are making fun of her.

Oh, Yeah, Did you get the PM with My character in it?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 1, 2008)

yeah i'm about to update the first post.... and you should see it... we have this tallman in our lunch.... he towers over me... and i'm 5'6' ... poor miji-chibi.... and she's gonna kill you... calling her hobbit and such........ hobbit... hey! FREDO


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 1, 2008)

I sadly did not prank anyone but glomped all of my friends in the place of pranking(my school strongly discourages*cough.threatens.with.detention.cough* pranking...But on the other hand I can't wait for when the tournement starts I'm gonna love seeing a fight between Yoko and someone! By the way their is a ligitiment reason Yoko has Miyu but I'll let you find that out!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 1, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> yeah i'm about to update the first post.... and you should see it... we have this tallman in our lunch.... he towers over me... and i'm 5'6' ... poor miji-chibi.... and she's gonna kill you... calling her hobbit and such........ hobbit... hey! FREDO



'Frodo' Not 'Fredo' and He is suffering greatly for it (Well, As much as one can suffer when the only way to make him suffer is through e-mail) And did you have to bring the Tall-Man-er...Takai into this?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 1, 2008)

lol 

Harry Potter>LOTR


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is an April Fools Joke or not, But, apparantly, Johhny Depp is gonna be in Harry Potter 6 the movie as the Wizard Gellert Grindelwald that was Dumbledore's rival and Object of affection (Yes, Dumbledore is gay. J. K. Rowling announced it herself last year) Of course, This may just be a joke. I found it in someone's journal entry on Quizilla...I hope it's not a Joke.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 1, 2008)

You Mean Grindlewald ...


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 1, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> You Mean Grindlewald ...



Yeah. I Have no Idea why I was thinking Grizwald...I fixed it already.


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 1, 2008)

Well if it's when their both young and in a flashback I don't much care. but I geuss it would be...kind of cool


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 1, 2008)

I Want Harry's Wand Of Olivans.com


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 1, 2008)

i want hedwig..... i use to have a stuff animal of her... that i carried around everywhere when ....*trying not to spoiler it for those who haven't read the last book* when she had her accident... which is totally harry's fault... but i carried it around every where. execpt for one day when i accidently left it home... well when i got back home after school... i found out my dog murdered her.... think about what happens in the last book and what happened with mine... it' made me even more sad


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 1, 2008)

Awww. Poor Hedwig.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 1, 2008)

:sad.... yes my poor hedwig......oh yeah 30 DAYS TILL MY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!! we's gonna have a big thread party on April 30th..... ok every one..... i give everyone big updates.... and lots of goodies


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 1, 2008)

Awwww poor Hedwig for both "accidents" she was in.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 1, 2008)

It Wasnt Harry's Fault ... It Was Voldemort's Fault


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 1, 2008)

TWENTY-FIVE DAYS TILL MY BIRTHDAY!!!!-spazz-


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 1, 2008)

AWESOME rock lee luvr... wait... an idea... how about a five day non stop party.... alot of updates... awesome stuff... how about it


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 1, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> AWESOME rock lee luvr... wait... an idea... how about a five day non stop party.... alot of updates... awesome stuff... how about it



That would be awesome...only one problem from the 25-28 I won't be here because I'm going somewhere for my birthday...Does two day work?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 1, 2008)

yes yes it could....


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 1, 2008)

YAY!!!-glomps-


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 1, 2008)

*grins* so rocklee luver how old are you gonna be.....


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 1, 2008)

13 but my friend Tobi says I look like I'm turning 15


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice... i'll be 16... finally.....


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Apr 2, 2008)

Party on the thread!? *runs off to get food and party favors*


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 2, 2008)

wait... wait... 29 DAYS TILL MY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and 51 days till the anime con......^.^


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 2, 2008)

Ill Be Turning 14 In August...

And Im Born In The Same Month As One Of My Fav VA's Ever... Grey DeLisle (She Voices Azula In Avatar) YES, And 2 Months After Olivia Hack's (Ty Lee's) YES


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 2, 2008)

I turn 17 in August....


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 2, 2008)

Im Happy My B-Day's In The Same Month As Grey's


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 2, 2008)

Haku's birthday is in jaunary.... the 9th i think....


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 2, 2008)

I Wonder Whats Grey's Fav Food.... Hmm

Well Im Definatly Getting An Autograph Pic Of Her... Picture 3 On Her Website To Be Exact


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 2, 2008)

.....Haku..... is awesome.... i wuv him.... so pretty......


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 2, 2008)

I Wuv Ginny Weasley, Raven, Ty Lee, Azula, And Hinata Hyuuga, And Rukia Kuchiki

(All Charecters)

And Real People: Bonnie Wright , And Jessica Alba


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 2, 2008)

Haku..... Orochimaru... Kiba... Kanky....Hughes.... Hitsugaya..... L...... Kyo... Momoji.... ?Hatsuharu.....Sora.....jason... nathanial..... jean-claude....jacob...edward....assassian edward.... asher... damien...jesse....jasper....sam......

And those are all fictional.....man i'm hopeless......


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 2, 2008)

Well The Two Real People I Love Are Celebreties So, I Have No Chance


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 2, 2008)

sadly... i have none........ execpt my friends promise are gay friend carlton that i am to have his gay babies because supposly we look very good together.... yes...they did... oh yes and i'm marring this one person...although he doesn't know yet... ^.^


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 2, 2008)

My HUGE Crush Moved To Oregan So


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 2, 2008)

:abduct I shall get my fictional people though


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 2, 2008)

I Have Most Of My Fictional People, Besides Hinata


----------



## Maes_Hughes (Apr 2, 2008)

Uhhhhh......Dot Dot Dot......I would rather not comment on this conversation


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 2, 2008)

Acheron, Zerek, Julian, Kyrian, Nick, Stryker, Otto, Talon, Ravyn, Wulf, Fang, Assassin Edward, Emmett, Jean-Claude, Nethanial, Jason, Jasper, Gaara, Kisame!!!, Shikamaru, Zabuza, L, Hidan, Pein, Deidara, Sasori, Ed Elric, Scar, Hughes!!!, Greed, and Many others...All of which are Fictional, Just like Kisara...Though, There is Johhny Depp, Tom Felton (Draco Malfoy's Actor), Steven Strait, Vic Mignogna, Crispen Freeman (Vic and Crispen are the best VAs ever!) and a few others...all of which I have no chance...


----------



## Maes_Hughes (Apr 2, 2008)

DudettRin101 said:


> Acheron, Zerek, Julian, Kyrian, Nick, Stryker, Otto, Talon, Ravyn, Wulf, Fang, Assassin Edward, Emmett, Jean-Claude, Nethanial, Jason, Jasper, Gaara, Kisame!!!, Shikamaru, Zabuza, L, Hidan, Pein, Deidara, Sasori, Ed Elric, Scar, Hughes!!!, Greed, and Many others...All of which are Fictional, Just like Kisara...Though, There is Johhny Depp, Tom Felton (Draco Malfoy's Actor), Steven Strait, Vic Mignogna, Crispen Freeman (Vic and Crispen are the best VAs ever!) and a few others...all of which I have no chance...



Yes, And she shall have Kisame. Apparantly, a friend of hers is gonna hire a stripper and Paint him to look like Kisame...


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 2, 2008)

...well I may have to many to count but here it goes -takes deep breath- Rock Lee, Chouji, Orochi-kun, Sai, Zuko, Jet, and Longshot(ATLA), Kabuto, Minato, Cooro, Senri, Deidara, Tobi, Hidan, Scar, Hughes, Roy, ENVY, Greed, Ling, Ling/Greed, Wrath(anime) Pride(Manga), and quite a few others but I'd hurt my handsa by typeing all of them...And I really don't like all that many real people....


----------



## -18 (Apr 2, 2008)

good job


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 2, 2008)

Maes_Hughes said:


> Yes, And she shall have Kisame. Apparantly, a friend of hers is gonna hire a stripper and Paint him to look like Kisame...



You Loser!! You weren't supposed to tell anyone about the Stripper!! Anyways, ^_^ I'm Back, And I now Own a Real *coughLegalcough* copy of Sweeney Todd!!!!! I just wish I had the copy of the Play as well....*Sweeney Todd!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 2, 2008)

HEY YOU CAN"T HAVE JASON AND NATHANIAL AWAY FROM ME!!!! THEY ARE MY MALE STRIPPERS!!!! *Gasp* i wasn't supposed to say that out loud.......but hey... they are very good male strippers....and miji-chibi... what is this about a stripping male kisame???? oh wait till bethy-poo hears about this.... man i love 4th period...

oh and you remeber Al... my moms ex... well i hate him even more... he is offically above richard on my hit list.... he told my mom he wished her heart gave out on her in her sleep.... that fucking ass whole....sorry about the lanuage.... but this is seriously pissing me off....... i'll tell you how this all started in 4th tomorrow ok rin... it's a long story....


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 2, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> HEY YOU CAN"T HAVE JASON AND NATHANIAL AWAY FROM ME!!!! THEY ARE MY MALE STRIPPERS!!!! *Gasp* i wasn't supposed to say that out loud.......but hey... they are very good male strippers....and miji-chibi... what is this about a stripping male kisame???? oh wait till bethy-poo hears about this.... man i love 4th period...
> 
> oh and you remeber Al... my moms ex... well i hate him even more... he is offically above richard on my hit list.... he told my mom he wished her heart gave out on her in her sleep.... that fucking ass whole....sorry about the lanuage.... but this is seriously pissing me off....... i'll tell you how this all started in 4th tomorrow ok rin... it's a long story....



Dude....Now I hate him.....I was indifferent before, But I hate him, Now! Bah!!!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 2, 2008)

and... AND his own sister is lying to him telling him crap that didn't happen, just to save her own ass... i like mary she was cool... but this is pushing it.... she even told tanya.. mysister... the person mary is staying with... the truth and yet she lied to Al....


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 2, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> and... AND his own sister is lying to him telling him crap that didn't happen, just to save her own ass... i like mary she was cool... but this is pushing it.... she even told tanya.. mysister... the person mary is staying with... the truth and yet she lied to Al....



That Seriously Sucks!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 2, 2008)

You should read the bullitin i put on myspace........ and any one else... you guys can read it tyoo... if you have a myspace.. look me up... kisara momochi.... or eeyore_monkey_bob@yahoo.com.... and just read it... it shows all of my lovely writing skills


----------



## Maes_Hughes (Apr 2, 2008)

Sorry. I don't have a myspace....it's just a legal porn site and I refuse to become a part of it. Sorry about the Al guy...


----------



## The_Simi (Apr 2, 2008)

ladida......I'm bored.....lol I like your icon, Maes. I'm gonna do that one day.


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 3, 2008)

-sniff- I'm so sad. I just found out that the Cartoon Network/Adult Swim showing of Death Note is only 2 episodes away from the episode that L dies....I Dun want him to Die!!!!!!!  I want L to LIVE!!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 3, 2008)

I know!! EVERYONE CRY WITH US!!    i am sad... his sucessors are asses!! the best one out of them is.... 

*Spoiler*: __ 



near (nate river)



the real asshole out of the two is..

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mello


 
But i am just so sad!! he's SO HOT!! i love his carefree attitude and his no sock feet! now, anyone want to know his name? pm me.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 4, 2008)

Maes_Hughes said:


> Sorry. I don't have a myspace....it's just a legal porn site and I refuse to become a part of it. Sorry about the Al guy...



well i guess you don't like the legal hentai sites then.... but hey... atleast My brother wouldn't have thought i was looking up porn.....


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 4, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> I know!! EVERYONE CRY WITH US!!    i am sad... his sucessors are asses!! the best one out of them is....
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I already know his name. I dun like them either. Mello is creepy, But It's cool that he likes Chocolate. And Near creeps me out....oooh!!! I got a Death Note the other day!!! It's so cool!!! It's got the names they wrote in the movie, Including Near's real Name!!!! I've already filled the front of one page...Though, It's just a stress reliever for me. And it's a good thing it is


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 4, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> well i guess you don't like the legal hentai sites then.... but hey... atleast My brother wouldn't have thought i was looking up porn.....



ROFL Poor Jake!!!! I feel so sorry for him!!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 4, 2008)

you have a death note?? lucky! i only have the background info book, with interviews of the artists and creator of death note. really good.


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey, Kisara, _I am Tall_ My mom got me a pair of cool heels..I'm Tall!!!!! I shall be wearing them on Tuesday and then I will probably never wear them again..TALL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 4, 2008)

Yes it's very sad that L dies but just think that mean -drumroll- MATT AND MELLO ARE COMING!!!!!!-Spazzzzzzz-


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 4, 2008)

Rock Lee Luver said:


> Yes it's very sad that L dies but just think that mean -drumroll- MATT AND MELLO ARE COMING!!!!!!-Spazzzzzzz-



Matt!!!! I like Matt. Matt is cool. Oh, Yeah, Kisara, aren't you gunna tell them about the 999th/1000th post?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 4, 2008)

matt is really cool!! it's sad when he dies..


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 4, 2008)

wow kisara u must be pretty good at sneaking on ur computer


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 4, 2008)

^_^ I know how she does it ^_^


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 4, 2008)

how? i wonder...


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 4, 2008)

I'll let her tell you...if she wants you to know....


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 4, 2008)

yes you can tell them my ways.....

and yess who ever posts on post 999 no one.... NO ONE post after he/she/it posteds on post 999. I would like to post my update on post 1000 to make it speacial...... so please.....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 4, 2008)

ok! i will wait patiently! when the time comes! i think that will be soon.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 5, 2008)

k were at post 978 right now! wow, were gettin up there in pages


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 5, 2008)

yeah!! i can't wait for 1000!! it'll be magical.. *.*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 5, 2008)

It Should Be Magical


----------



## Dragonessa (Apr 5, 2008)

I can't wait for the update!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 5, 2008)

18 away from this one... can't wait!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 6, 2008)

Dragonessa said:


> I can't wait for the update!



I think she said that she was gonna update on Tuesday when she gets off, But I'm not sure


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 6, 2008)

i reallllyyyy hope its sooonn!! and i like your siggy pic dudett! L looks HOT.


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 6, 2008)

The pic is by osy057 on DeviantART.com. I love his work! So Awesome!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 6, 2008)

oh!! i can tell you love his work. and i saw some other pieces, they are soooo good!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 6, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> oh!! i can tell you love his work. and i saw some other pieces, they are soooo good!



Oh, Yeah. I can't wait until he puts up Naruto Eledia, his Fan-Manga. It's gonna be freakin' Awesome!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 6, 2008)

naruto eledia?


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 6, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> naruto eledia?



Like I said, It's his Fan-Manga. He said he was gonna start postin' it some time this year. Most of his OC characters are for Naruto Eledia.

Ya-Ha!!! Only 11 Posts to Go!!


----------



## Maes_Hughes (Apr 6, 2008)

I gotta check this Osy guy's pics out...You make him sound so cool


----------



## The_Simi (Apr 6, 2008)

Only 9 posts to go!!! Yay!!
osy-Chan!!!!!!! His work is so Cool!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 6, 2008)

8 posteds left >.<


----------



## Maes_Hughes (Apr 6, 2008)

hehe! only 7 posts!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 6, 2008)

6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yee-Dawgies!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 6, 2008)

5!! yesss cant wait.


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 6, 2008)

4!!!! Yahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 6, 2008)

ok.... now 3..


----------



## The_Simi (Apr 6, 2008)

Two!!!! nyeh!!! :3


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 6, 2008)

Post 999!! no-one post after this!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello everyone... update... bam! 1000th post! sorry if it may be short, but it is a critical part in the upcoming chapters.... so here is is



*Spoiler*: __ 



It was right after breakfast, and the kids were in their first period. Group one sitting quietly in Chemistry with Sasori-Sensei, and Group two with Sarutobi for History. Chiyo was impatiently tapping her pencil on her notebook, her head in her hand. Kisara was beside her whispering to Haku. The sound ninja's occupied the back, while Gaara, Temari, and Kankuro were clustered together in the front. A boy, Spike she thought his name was, was sitting directly in front of her, and Brandi on her other side, sitting with her sister Elisabi. Shikamaru was asleep behind her, and her brother Neji was sitting with Tenten behind her also. The talkative girl Akane was sitting with a new girl, Nicky or something like that. The teacher, Sasori was sitting behind his desk, doing something Chiyo could not see. Just then Tsunade-Hime's voice came over the intercom.

"Hello..*tap tap*, Is this thing on?"

"Yes, Lady Hokage." It was Shizune's voice. Tsunade coughed, and then started.

"Good Morning, everyone. I would like to announce a tournament this weekend. There will be four different ones, Two on saturday, and two on sunday, and you may enter in more than one. There will be a ninjutsu tournament and a weapons tournament saturday, and a Genjutsu and a Taijutsu tournament Sunday. I have already sent out invitations to your parents and asked them come. I have also sent out invitations to the different villages that will be participating. Sign up begins at lunch with Genma Shiranui. When you sign up you will receive a list of rules and a number. You will not know who you are fighting until the time of your match and it will be in the elimation format. Thank you and that is all."

Tsunades voice faded a way and yet the class was silent. Chiyo looked around and saw that everyone's eyes where bright and eager. She sighed. 

~*^*~*^*~*^*~*^*~

A boy, his white hair just barely brushing his shoulders, stood up, balancing perfectly on the branch he was just sitting on. "I wonder if she's here yet."

A girl sitting on the other side of the tree poked her head around to look at him. "How the heck would I know? We just got here. Why don't we go look for her?"

"That is...... actually a great idea.... I wonder why i never thought of that myself." His finger was placed on his chin, in a thoughtful gesture.

"Becasue it WAS a great idea, so therefore it had to be mine." The girl replied. Just then the bell rang, signaling the ending of first period. In seconds the halls were crowding with people. The girl whispered from her view up in the tree. "Now, we just see if we can find her." 

As if on cue the object of their concern exited out of the class, her face red with anger. Silently, they jumped down, landing right in front of her. 

"My, what has angered you so, my little love child?"

The girl glared at him, so visciously you could feel it down the hall.

"Oh, hush now." The other girl elbowed the boy. Then she turned to the girl. "What's wrong?"

"They all must pay." The girl sneered, her voice pure venom.

"What did they do?" The boy asked.

"They are all taller than me.... and they know it." The girl growled. "I have a plan to make them all pay."

The girl started walking down the hall with the other two following closely behind.

~*^*~*^*^*~*~*^*~*^*~

The day was progressing nicely. Second and third period passed without much difficulty.

Sen bounced happily toward the lunch room. her thoughts going back and forth to the tournament this weekend. and how she would be able to see her lovely other and her little sister soon. Just then Dester came up beside her.

"Happy are we." He commented.

"Yep yep, sure is." Sen smiled. 

"Why are you so happy." 

"Because i gets to see my mommy and my sissy." 

Dester and Sen slowed down, listening to a weird noise they had just heard. Just then, they got rammed, from the opposite way they were looking, into an open door. The door closed before they had a chance to react. A faint, inaudible click was heard, and footsteps running away.

"Well.... this changes things." Sen whispered into the darknmess.


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 6, 2008)

Yay!!!! Nicky!!!! Ye-Haw!!!! Mwahahahahaha!!!


----------



## The_Simi (Apr 6, 2008)

That was Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 6, 2008)

that was really good! i can't wait for the next one!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Apr 6, 2008)

coooooooooooooooooooooooooollllll! I can't wait till Chiyo sees Orochimaru XD. But take your time.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 7, 2008)

Not bad.  Some dramatic effect.  Would the white haired boy be. . .


----------



## Maes_Hughes (Apr 7, 2008)

Now I'm bored


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 7, 2008)

I know who the white haired guy is ^_^


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 7, 2008)

who? please tell.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Apr 7, 2008)

white haired boy?


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 8, 2008)

that was a nice update


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 8, 2008)

I dunno if Kisara wants it Revealed yet....Anyways, HOLY CRAP!!! I just got on and I have 32 e-mails and it's been just over 12 hours since I got on and every single one said either 'Reply to thread Ninja academy', 'Reply to thread The Next Generation of Naruto' or 'New Private message at Naruto Forums' I was just like O.O


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 8, 2008)

did you request to send emails to your fanfics? not a good idea, if i did, id have..... maybe over 2000. counting the priv messages ive gotten.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 8, 2008)

hey guess what... i know who the white haired boy is also...... ^.^ there is probably only two people who knows who it is..... one being nicky... and i don't think saint jay is thinking of the right one... but he isn't included in the two so yay..... 


but i am offically off of grounding and am using my freedom to go everywhere online..... execpt those hentai sites... they'll get you in trouble everytime


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 8, 2008)

I Dont Have Anyclue Who The White Haired Boy Is




Im Starting A Hellsing Fanfic BTW


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 8, 2008)

hellsing, ive heard of it. haven't seen it yet though. and i want to know who he is sooo badly!!!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 8, 2008)

Look It Up On Youtube...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 8, 2008)

ok! me try that first, then look on some anime sights!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok.............


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 8, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> I Dont Have Anyclue Who The White Haired Boy Is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hellsing!!? I love Hellsing!!!! Alucard is freakin' awesome!! And Pip! And Jan Valentine! And Seras!!!! I can't wait to read it!!! Hellsing!!! oooh! I made a Slideshow! Here's the link: Link removed It's the first vid I ever made...I know the music doesn't go with it, But it's all I had on my computer at the time. I'm going to re-make it with a song that fits better.

Oh, clara, a good site to look would be AbsoluteAnime.com and just look up Hellsing under the Anime Profiles. It might have a link for Hellsing and Hellsing Ultimate. Look at Hellsing before you look at Hellsing Ultimate


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok....... Yeah, Its About, My Two Hellsing OC's, And Alucard


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Apr 8, 2008)

Go Alucard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 8, 2008)

Alucard's Badass With Those Huge Ass Guns Of His


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh Yeah, Alucard's Awesome. I like his giuns. ^_^Though, To be honest, My favorite person in the whole Anime is...Paladin Alexander Anderson!!! My favoritest Priest ever!!! I hate that he's so tall, though...Dude's a friggin giant


----------



## The_Simi (Apr 8, 2008)

I like Pip Best. I love the fact that he's French! Pip's so Cool! -Fangirl squeal-


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 8, 2008)

....... i feel lost......


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 8, 2008)

The Priest Is The Dude In The First Ep Right?


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 8, 2008)

Yup. The really Awesome Irishman with the Cute Blonde hair, Hot Irish Accent, And dreamy Green Eyes. Sorry. Went Fangirl there. No more Girly talk for me...Kisara, If you want, I can lend you the original Hellsing DVD series...I own all 4 DVDs...You just can't watch it around your parents if they don't like you watchin' stuff with a lot of cussing...A LOT of cussing...Mostly from Jan.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 9, 2008)

yeah Alucard is the best


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh, The Guy In The 3rd Episode, With The Badass Swords, He's Ok, Alucard's Still The Best


----------



## Maes_Hughes (Apr 10, 2008)

I agree with Rin. Anderson is the Best!


----------



## The_Simi (Apr 10, 2008)

I like Alucard and Pip Best. They're cool!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 10, 2008)

I LOVE MY AVY


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 10, 2008)

Anyways, I've Gotta go...I'm goin' to Mississippi tonight and I gotta go pack..If I don't get to get on this weekend, then I'll talk to y'all on tuesday. Bye Bye, Peoples ^_^


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry to Double post, But no-one else is posting...Anyways, Kisara, I won't be coming back until wednesday. My mom wants to stay another day.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 12, 2008)

.......................y are u going to (lets see if i can spell this right!, here it goes)mississippii?


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Apr 12, 2008)

Its actually Mississippi. Not with two i's


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 12, 2008)

My sister is in the Military and is about to go overseas to Kuwait and it's the last time we get to see her before she's gone for a year. She can't come home to see us, so we came to see her.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Apr 13, 2008)

awwwwww...Im so sorry about that. I hope she comes home safely


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 13, 2008)

the militiary or the peace core, if shes in the militiary why is she going to kuwait?


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 13, 2008)

She's in the Army Reserves. She's going because she was ordered to go. God!! My freakin' head is killing me!! my dad took us to see the USS Alabama and it smells like Paint and, in some rooms, something rotten and it was horrible!!!! It feels like my brain is going to explode out of my skull.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 13, 2008)

...WEDNESDAY...


any who i shall et you all know that i am banning myself from the internet this week.... no i am not in trouble.... i am just determined not to let my internet distract me from writing ninja academy so i am making myself spend as much time as i do online as i do writing.... even if i half to dis connect my internet crap..... so hopefully i'll have a decent sized update by thrusday..... along with updating some other stories and completely typing up my twilight ffanfic..... so yeah.......


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 13, 2008)

Holy Crap!!! So, I won't get to talk to you while I'm here? that sucks.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 13, 2008)

i'm sorry, but these are despart time and despart measures are called for


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 13, 2008)

I"M BACK FROM DISNEY WORLD!!!!! It was awesome and I went to see turtle talk with Crush and a bunch of rollercoasters and stuff and it was cool! I also got a Disney bug bite it's the bug bites in the same place shaped like mickey's head.

Cool update..I wonder who the white haired bot is I've got a hunch but I don't know also I can't wait till Yoko shows her technique it  shall be awesome!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 14, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> i'm sorry, but these are despart time and despart measures are called for



lol. Sweeney Todd.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 14, 2008)

sweeny todd, i want to see that soooo badly!!!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 14, 2008)

sweeny todd?? WTF?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 14, 2008)

OMG I GOT A REP FROM A MOD


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 14, 2008)

you did?? who!!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 14, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto Repped Me


So Actually A Smod Repped Me


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 14, 2008)

Jako-san said:


> sweeny todd?? WTF?



Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barbor of Fleet Street starring Johnny Depp and Helena Bonham Carter. It's a Musical Horror movie (They sing while Slitting peoples throats and then baking them into Meat pies that Mrs. Lovett sells in her Meat Pie Shop.) It's based off of a true story. Totally awesome! I like the original Broadway Play starring George Hearn better, But that's My opinion.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 14, 2008)

i haven't seen it yet, i think id perfer the one with johnny depp, he's so cute!!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 14, 2008)

johnny deep is awesome.... and my favorite song throughout the whole movie is the one where there talking about killing people and then eating them...... my dad called me demented when we were watching it and i told him that had became my favorite....


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 14, 2008)

'A little Priest' is the song Kisara Likes. I like Epiphany and Pirelli's Miracle Elixer. Tobi's Awesome!


----------



## Dragonessa (Apr 15, 2008)

I just saw WICKED over Spring Break last week...SO AWESOME! BEST PLAY EVER! *stops spazzing and grins*


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 15, 2008)

ohhh i saw that movie in a store the other day.........


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 15, 2008)

I Wanna See Indiana Jones Now... And Iron Man, And Speed Racer, And Batman Dark Knight


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 15, 2008)

I WANNA SEE TWILGIHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 15, 2008)

I WANNA SEE HARRY POTTER AND THE HALF BLOOD PRINCE


MORE GINNY SCENES IN THAT MOVIE, YES


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 15, 2008)

> I WANNA SEE HARRY POTTER AND THE HALF BLOOD PRINCE



i think the harry potter books are way better than the movies


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 15, 2008)

they said eclispe the thrid book in the twilight series beat out harry potter the 7th on the new york times best seller list.... bam ..... sorry i'm a twi-hard


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes, The books are much better than the movies. I will never watch Harry potter 5 the movie again. They made way too many mistakes. And my friend Marissa will never watch a movie based off of a book that I've read with me again. I pointed out every single mistake they made throughout the movie. It Pissed me off the way the screwedup the scene when Sirius Died. The room was all wrong, The way they did it was all wrong. Anyways, I could talk harry Potter for hours (I just don't wanna type all that...
Oh, Yeah, St. Jimmy, Speed Racer Pisses me off just from the Preveiws. I can't believe they're making a Live-Action Film about Speed Racer and, from what I can tell, they're getting it seriously wrong. My uncle wants to see Dark Knight...I'm not a fan of Batman...or any Superheroes..except the X-men

I'M BACK!!! You have no Idea how good it feels to be home with my animals!!! I miss my Goku and my Arashi and max and Roxie and even Sandy and Roc!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 16, 2008)

welcome back dudett! and i think speed racer looks like a crappy movie. i completly agree with you.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 16, 2008)

> I can't believe they're making a Live-Action Film about Speed Racer


i know, right? the show is like from 45 years ago!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 16, 2008)

and! and... it was made for like little kids, not like, grown ups. ive seen it, and it sucks, the show i mean. their mouths aren't even in sync with the words!!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 16, 2008)

It was...the 3rd anime ever brought over to english...In the 50s I think...I did a Briefing on it In ROTC last year...


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 16, 2008)

Speed Racer Looks Awesome

And I Already Know What Movies My Bro Will Sit Through And Ones He Wont

Ill Take My Self To The 
Death Note Movie
And The Avatar: The Last Airbender Movie

And When The 2nd Naruto Movie Comes Out Dubbed Ill Take My Bro


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 16, 2008)

avatar movie? and the death note movie is coming over to US??? REALLY?? WHERE?!?!?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 16, 2008)

Avatar Is Coming Out July 9th I Think 2010

And I Dont Know When The Death Note Movie's Coming Out


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 16, 2008)

dude... that's a long wayyss away....


----------



## Fated_Platti (Apr 16, 2008)

At least you have something to look forward to then...


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 16, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> dude... that's a long wayyss away....



I Know, But I Can Wait



> i think the harry potter books are way better than the movies



I Do Too, But I Still Watch The Movies


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 16, 2008)

twilight comes out december 12..... two weeks after harry potter..... and guess what movie i'm gonna see...... TWILIGHT.... but now don't get me wrong.... i am a harry fan..... although i'm thoroughly pissed that hedwig is dead because of him...... AND DOBBY!!!!!! anyway here is an awesome video pretaining to twilight and harry...

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5Um0sujHtD8&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5Um0sujHtD8&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


sweet isn't it


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 16, 2008)

it isn't there... i think you sort of messed up...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 16, 2008)

ok i sent the update to my wonderful beta rin, but she isn't online right now..... but just to let you know there is an updatein the making for you guys


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 16, 2008)

...This thread is getting rather off topic other then Kisa-can's last post.


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 16, 2008)

I think it's been mostly off topic since it was on page 30-something... Anyways, I sent the fixed chappy to her, But, now, she's not on. You'll get the new chapter when she gets back on, I suppose.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 16, 2008)

i can't wait!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok here it is everybody....... the new update...... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Haku scrunched his eyes. Something was different today. Kisara was still talking animatedly to Chiyo. Brandi was in a deep discussion with Kiba about dogs. Elisabi was scarfing down food from her plate, Brandi's plate and Dra's plate. Hinata was talking to spike and Dra sleeping on Rosary's shoulder. Haku couldn't understand it, but something was different. 

"Kisara?" Haku spoke.

"Hmm?" She murmured turning towards him.

"Have you noticed anything different today." Haku questioned.

Kisara looked around once, twice, and a third time. Her eyebrows pinching in concentration also. After a moment she replied. "It's too quiet."

At the same instant they both whispered. "Sen."

"Sen isn't here." Haku said, realisation clear in his voice.

"And that other dude, Dester." Kisara told. "They're not here."

"Do you think they got lost?" Haku wondered.

Kisara looked doubtful. "I think I might go look for them." She started to get up. This caught the attention of the whole table.

"What's going on?" Elisabi asked, her mouth still full with food.

"Sen isn't here and i'm worried about her." Kisara replied.

"She's alright." Elisabi assured stuffing another forkful of food into her already full mouth. "Why are you so worried anyways?"

"She wouldn't miss lunch even if it killed her."  Kisara commented.

"You've only known her for five days." Eisabi reminded.

"So." Kisara replied. She turned to go. Haku getting up to go with her.

~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ 

Hinata stretched. It was almost time for lunch to end, and Kisara and Haku weren't back yet. She was getting worried. She knew she shouldn't, but still. Spike eyed her confused. 

"Is something wrong Hinata-Chan." Spike asked, obivous concern in his voice.

She shook her head and mumbled her replied, "No, it's nothing. I'm.... I'm just worried about Kisara-Chan. She and Haku-Kun haven't returned."

Spike scratched his head. "Hmmm.... seems your right. Well no need to worry. They're probably on their way to class."

As if on cue, the bell to let out the students in lunch rang, causing the whole room to go into a total uproar. Hinata and Spike hurried out into the crowded hallway, intent on making it to their next class. They took a detour down an empty hallway. Needless to say.... They never made it to class.

~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ 

Chiyo walked in to her fourth period class and walked out. She stood by the door horrifed at what had been in that classroom. Just as she was debating on whether or not to skip class and go to her dorm, a shadow fell over her. Nervously, she glanced back. Her eyes bulged.

"Why isn't this a suprise?" Orochimaru chuckled. "I never dreamed I would see someone like you here."

She hated the way he had said, 'someone like you.' 

"I didn't know you were here, lord Orochimaru." Was her mumbled response. 

"Of heaven forbid, I don't show up at a place like this when the opportunity presents itself." He chuckled. "Come, my little ninja, Come and take a seat." 

He placed his hand on her shoulder and pushed her in the class room. She took a seat as far back as she could, noticing at once that a few people where missing.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 17, 2008)

uh-oh.. orochimaru seems a little suspicious!
this is out of my suspicion..
BAD ORO BAD!! *hits oro on head*
oro: OWW!! what was that for??? i didn't do anything!!
NO KILLING CHIYO'S FRIENDS!!!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 17, 2008)

Yay, More SpiHina Moments...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 17, 2008)

ok guys i need the sign up for the tournament.... the catergoeies are ninjutsu, genjutsu, taijutsu, and weapons. I already have a few of ya'lls characters in certain spots, but i need to know where they would sign up, and yes you can sign up for *more than one *tournament. I need everyone to tell me, or your character will sit out of the contest. I need this before the story hits saturday.

thank you and have a nice day


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 17, 2008)

Spike For All 3, Since He Has The MS


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 17, 2008)

there are four


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 17, 2008)

All 4 Then.......


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 17, 2008)

I already told you mine...for all 3 peoples...


----------



## Maes_Hughes (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey!! Sweet Chapter! Sorry I haven't been on for so long. I got grounded from the computer again...Looking at pics my mom doesn't approve of...It wasn't My fault this time!!! I was actually looking for pictures for my character for rin's story and when I clicked one of the pics it brought me to a site...and my mom walked in at that moment...hehe...

Kira would be in Taijutsu, Ninjutsu, and Genjutsu.


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 17, 2008)

Jake!!!! You're Back!!! I can't believe you got caught again!!! Seriously, man, If you wanna look at hentai, do it when no-one's home! or just make sure you don't get caught!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 17, 2008)

shame, shame, i swear, don't you know how to hide it better, i mean, you suck as a ninja man.


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 17, 2008)

Yes, Yes he does


----------



## Dragonessa (Apr 18, 2008)

Sign Akimara up for Ninjutsu, Genjutsu and Weapons. Drakana is the same. Unless you already have them signed in. That's ok.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 18, 2008)

actually no i didn't.... so thanks mucho grande..... and i still need chihiro and jako to tell me theres


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Apr 18, 2008)

For Chiyo: Weapons, taijutsu and ninjutsu

And! Yay! Orochimaru saw her! Yahoo! Great job on the uptate by the way!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 18, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]Z_xiaP5U_Rg[/YOUTUBE]
lol Rob And Big


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 18, 2008)

That was Stupid....


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 18, 2008)

, Thats Rob And Big, Its Not Stupid


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 18, 2008)

it's sort of stupid... just because of the genre for me. it's an ok vid for me.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 18, 2008)

well jako uses a staff(which is a ninja tool) with his taijutsu, so i guess tool and taijutsu for jako


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 18, 2008)

Trust me, I've seen the show. It's stupid. All MTV-type music and shows are stupid, But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Kisara-chan, lol, we haven't talked in a while (sorry 'bout that n.n") but, if you've kept my OC (Sunabana) in the story, then for the little competition things, then could you please sign her up for Taijutsu (since she uses her sand for that) thank you Kisara-chan n.n *hug*


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 19, 2008)

Hmmm...I'll have Yoko be in just ninjutsu since her other abilties are well...are quite lacking compared to her ninjutsu.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 19, 2008)

..........................................................thats weird i figured you would make ur character good in taijutsu since u luv rock lee soo much


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, its her character...she can do whatever she wants for Yoko ^_^


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 20, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]PcJIRGCYZsI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 20, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> [YOUTUBE]PcJIRGCYZsI[/YOUTUBE]



Oh. My. God!!! It's Finally Coming!!!!??? YES!!!!!!!! I saw some Zutara moments!! YES!! OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!!! Finally!!!!!!!! AVATAR!!! OMG!!!!
 I love when Katara Hugged Zuko!!! I love Zutara.....Why does it have to be all the way in July!!!!?cry


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 20, 2008)

i dont like that show, im not insulting it, i just dont like it


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 20, 2008)

There are a lot of people that don't like it. That's Y'all's Opinion. I respect that. I do like it. My opinion is that it's the coolest American-Made cartoon ever made.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 20, 2008)

the scraming was a little weird..  like the end!!! HA!!!!!!! soka had a rose in his mouth and and!! AHHHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 20, 2008)

DudettRin101 said:


> Oh. My. God!!! It's Finally Coming!!!!??? YES!!!!!!!! I saw some Zutara moments!! YES!! OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!!! Finally!!!!!!!! AVATAR!!! OMG!!!!
> I love when Katara Hugged Zuko!!! I love Zutara.....Why does it have to be all the way in July!!!!?cry



Im A ZuTara, ToAa, And TyZula Fan , AND A HUGE OZAI'S ANGELS FAN

I Love All 3 Bad Girls, Especially Azulapek


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 20, 2008)

ilove avatar, two of my naruto oc character are based off ty lee and toph, it's kisara's team, when kisara becomes a sensei, she has three gennin, Sorral, Raiha, and Twlya. Twyla and raiha are the one based off them. Twyla being a dancer, and raiha being blind.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 20, 2008)

cool! i bet the attitudes will be similar to them!!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 20, 2008)

i'm pretty sure they will be considering there "based off them"!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 20, 2008)

My character Tatsuya Shishikura looks just like Zuko...Cuz his pic was originally a pic I did of Zuko...I have another character that's sort of based off of Jet...I have one kinda based off Haru....I have a few based off Katara...I love the Avatar Characters. Dude!! This Vid is Hilarious!! It's a preview for Book 3 Ep 17: The Ember Island Players. 
Team 7 - Photo


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 20, 2008)

Dude!!! I don't mean to Double Post, But DUDE!!! I may be misinterpreting what they said, But in the vid I just watched, The creators of Avater pretty much said that the clip from the vid st. jimmy posted where Katara Hugs Zuko was for Zutarians! Aang kisses her and she backs away and runs into his arms...They said something about the shipping!!! DUDE!!! If I didn't Misinterpret that, Then Zutara WILL happen!!! I hope it does!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Apr 21, 2008)

Avatar! Woot!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 21, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> ok guys i need the sign up for the tournament.... the catergoeies are ninjutsu, genjutsu, taijutsu, and weapons. I already have a few of ya'lls characters in certain spots, but i need to know where they would sign up, and yes you can sign up for *more than one *tournament. I need everyone to tell me, or your character will sit out of the contest. I need this before the story hits saturday.
> 
> thank you and have a nice day



Roix Armada for Weapons and Taijutsu.

Sorry if I missed the deadline.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 21, 2008)

HELL YEAH ZUTARA IS MUTHAFUCKIN CANON


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 21, 2008)

> Sorry if I missed the deadline


 well if u missed the deadline i dont think it will count


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks saint jay, and no you didn't miss the deadline, but if i recall roix is a teacher..... this is a student based tournament, all for fun, and is an excuse to invite the parents into the school, so roix won't actally be in the tournament, but i'm thinking of having the teachers fight for more entertainment.

Also i need.... lets see... Kira, Nicky, jako, yoko, and spikes parents or people. ok like Sen's mother is Lin remo, and her little sister, not ren, is Jen Remo, Ren's twin brother is Riko Remo, and their ...... servent? i think, i dunno know i'll have to ask holly, is Leon. They were all invited to see the tournament. I need the people i listed, i need their people. I already know Simi, drakana, akimara, all my characters includeing my sisters character, E.G The remos and the arthtics, and well akane, and chiyo, but if i eed anymore then i alrwady know, just tell me..... hoepfully that wasn't confuseing.....

now remeber the tournament doesn't start till saturday, and it is only tuesday. so you dont have to rush to get the info to me. and also i should have the update finished this week and up by thrusday. thats my new goal, every thrusday, lets see how well that happens... anywho....

i think thats all, oh and my birthday is in 9 days..... whoo... the big 16..... bam


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 21, 2008)

Spike's Parents Are Dead...


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Apr 21, 2008)

Guys, I made a fic called Naruto: A New Beginning, you can check it if you want.

And...the suspense makes me think of what will happen next! (the fic I mean)


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 21, 2008)

What do you think of when You hear(read) 'Zuko the Angry Jerkbender'?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 21, 2008)

.... i'm not sure.... i also wanted to say... i'm doing a whole bunch of ninja academy drawings. i have already drawn sen and yoko, Nicky, and Haku and Kisara. i plan on making of picture of all the oc characters, and even grouops of them. i don't have a scanner, so it may take awhile to get them posted, but bear with it. Oh and i'm sorry of all of those who have dudes.... as much as i love them, i suck at drawing dudes. the only way i got way with haku is because he's so girly, and my non anime friends already said the picture looked like two lesbos, but haku looked like a chick, then understood better once i showed them a pic of haku, but still... so yeah thats all


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey!!! I thought Haku looked very Handsome!!! I'd Date him...LOL. I'm Hyper and I don't know why...


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 22, 2008)

NOOOOOOOS I think Kataang should be cannon Aang needs luvs to plus I like Maiko and zulee.

Also Yoko's family sorta disowned her but she still loves them anyway...it would be interesting to try to get them to come though.

FOUR DAYS TILL MY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 22, 2008)

jako's dad died, but his dad was a demon, so he really didn't even care, jako's mom is Reina Tanaka, a women orrigionally from the mist village. He also has a sister, she owns her own leaf village dumpling shop, her name is Mai Tanaka.


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 22, 2008)

Sorry to doubble post but OMG THANK ST.JIMMY!!!! I just watched the video and geuss what I SAW SUKI AND SOKKA!!!! SUKI GETS RESCUED WOO!!! lol you can hear someone whine "July?" in the background at the end.

Also anybody else think that Ty Lee looks more like the people from the air temple then Fire nation?


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 22, 2008)

well i don't watch the show but i just saw a picture of both of them, just to answer your question and yeah i think they do


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 22, 2008)

> Guys, I made a fic called Naruto: A New Beginning


 yeah i visited your fanfic, its pretty nice


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 22, 2008)

yo guys... i'm stuck at home all day.... sick... so i decided to borze around online... but anywho.... i was looking through all my crap on my computer and i found some of my pictures that i recently scanned.... and some are actually with kisara and them all.... so i thought i would show them to you....


*Spoiler*: __ 




Kisara.... she is the best


*Spoiler*: __ 











Brandi.....


*Spoiler*: __ 











Sen.....



Kisara, Sen, and Brandi, in a group, along with their sensei Akaho



Elisabi Arthtic... brandi's eldest sister



Rosary.....Brandis second eldest sister ...and twin to elisabi







well thats all for now


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 22, 2008)

you good at drawing!!! i like them!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 22, 2008)

Rock Lee Luver said:


> zulee.



NO NO NO NO.....


TyZula>Any Other Pairing


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 22, 2008)

So that's why you weren't at school? That sucks. Mr. Smith won't be back until Next Monday. He had a Family emergency, So we get to have fun with a sub in 4th!! Yay!


----------



## Franky (Apr 22, 2008)

I joining in on this little story *prepares a character to PM to Kisara*


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome new person and oh you guys I have two things to announce 1)I won't be here this Saturday and Sunday because I'm going camping/boating for my birthday and 2)My friend is drawing a picture of Yoko for me and I'll post it on here when she's done!


----------



## natwel (Apr 22, 2008)

This story is great, keep it going


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice pictures! No rush though...you can draw Chiyo any time you want. I dont mind at all ^^


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 22, 2008)

Any of y'all ever seen a Double Rainbow? (2 rainbows at once) I just did!!! We just got some really awesome pics. Then it started reainging and the rainbows went bye-bye. Also, Welcome to our...Group-thing, Franky!!!


----------



## Franky (Apr 22, 2008)

Yay! I can't wait to see if Kisara will put my character in the fic!pek


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 22, 2008)

yeah..welcome franky.....and im drawing a pic of jako right now since most of u don't really have an idea what he looks like!


----------



## Franky (Apr 22, 2008)

ya know what... I'm gonna draw my character too... even if it isn't in the Fic... yet


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 22, 2008)

DudettRin101 said:


> Hey!!! I thought Haku looked very Handsome!!! I'd Date him...LOL. I'm Hyper and I don't know why...



stay away from my haku.......... he's is mine.... anywho.... yeah... sorry i wans't at school. who was our sub??? 

anywho i need to work on the update... and hi franky.... i read your pm... now you realize you said he was to come in at the tournament.... thats days away....


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 22, 2008)

We didn't have a sub today. The sub starts tomorrow...TT.TT My computer is being cruel to me!!!!


----------



## Franky (Apr 22, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> stay away from my haku.......... he's is mine.... anywho.... yeah... sorry i wans't at school. who was our sub???
> 
> anywho i need to work on the update... and hi franky.... i read your pm... now you realize you said he was to come in at the tournament.... thats days away....



U can bring him in whenevr you want, in fact, the sooner the better


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 22, 2008)

DudettRin101 said:


> Any of y'all ever seen a Double Rainbow? (2 rainbows at once) I just did!!! We just got some really awesome pics. Then it started reainging and the rainbows went bye-bye. Also, Welcome to our...Group-thing, Franky!!!



I have their really cool!


----------



## Franky (Apr 22, 2008)

Isaw one...once or twice


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 22, 2008)

i saw one.... along time ago.......


----------



## JeNNY<3 (Apr 22, 2008)

Very nice. I see a lot of time and effort put in to this


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 22, 2008)

I saw one back when I still lived in Missouri about 5 or 6 years back we have a picture of it somewhere.


----------



## The_Simi (Apr 22, 2008)

Woah...I've missed a lot...I don't remember telling you about Simi and Jilleen's Parents and family...are you sure I did?


----------



## Franky (Apr 22, 2008)

Well, it's only a quick sketch, but here's my character:


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 22, 2008)

sweet. it's cool.


----------



## Franky (Apr 22, 2008)

Thx, I could do better if I had time


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice pic! ^_^


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 22, 2008)

That's Pretty Good.


----------



## Franky (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Apr 22, 2008)

Compared to your drawings...I stink ='(


----------



## Franky (Apr 22, 2008)

now this... this took me a while


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 22, 2008)

Zabuza!!! That is freakin' Awesome!


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow that's cool I should show yo some of my friends Kat's pictures their really good...I can't draw people...just flowers, eyes, and clouds.


----------



## Franky (Apr 22, 2008)

that one took me hours


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 22, 2008)

My friend Kat drew this it took her 7 hours

Motoko Sleeping

But isn't it just adrable!


----------



## Franky (Apr 22, 2008)

yes!!!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Apr 23, 2008)

You Zabuza Pic is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 23, 2008)

ok everyone I just updated the first post..... we now have 26 oc characters in the story.... booo ya.... *cough* anywho.... nice pic franky........ both of them.... ZOMG zabuza....*cough* my bad.... heheh sorry about that.....


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 23, 2008)

YAY!! Oh and that picture took her 3 hours to draw and 4 hours to color on gimp(sadly she doesn't have photoshop)


----------



## Franky (Apr 23, 2008)

I have photoshop, but my coloring abilities (not just on photoshop) suck worse that a newborn baby's


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 23, 2008)

I saw those pictures about one or two pages back.  You have a lot of time on your hands, Kisara-kun.  Still, they show some potential.  Keep practicing and you can do great things.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 23, 2008)

THAT PIC OF ZABUZA IS THE SICKEST IVE EVER SEEN, DAMN THATS GOOD!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 23, 2008)

> I saw those pictures about one or two pages back. You have a lot of time on your hands, Kisara-kun. Still, they show some potential. Keep practicing and you can do great things.




^.^ why thank you




> THAT PIC OF ZABUZA IS THE SICKEST IVE EVER SEEN, DAMN THATS GOOD!



yes yes it is.....


----------



## Franky (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm not THAT good:sweat


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 23, 2008)

Season Finale Trailer, No Fangirls

[YOUTUBE]QmKhbVBezdg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 23, 2008)

That was awesome!! No Screaming in the background!! I saw Suki fighting with Ty Lee. That was cool. That was funny what sokka did at the end.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 23, 2008)

fire!! PRETTY FIRE!! i like fire. what time is it on nowadays? i never get to see it!!!!!!!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 23, 2008)

Its Back In July...

Ty Lee>Suki


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 23, 2008)

SOKKA!!!!!!!

I love the first episode in the thrid season, he's all like... why is the universe always against me... the toph says" you make it to easy.


Then in that same episode he's all Thank you universe.... remember its when the sea monster attacks them


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 23, 2008)

I Like That Episode Because You See Azula In A Robe


----------



## Franky (Apr 23, 2008)

when is there going to be a story update?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 23, 2008)

IDK.....

lol Franky I Remember You... Its Spike


----------



## Franky (Apr 23, 2008)

Yes... I remember fighting over Hinata, but I've given up on that... I like vivi!pek


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 23, 2008)

Thats The Princess Of Alabasta Right?


----------



## Franky (Apr 23, 2008)

YESpek


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 23, 2008)

yeah she is... she's my fav one piece character... but anywho i just sent the update to rin to reread and correct all my mistakes.... she's on.... so hopefully i'll have it to post tonight, but i don't know.... so yeah


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 23, 2008)

I Knew It.........


----------



## Franky (Apr 23, 2008)

My fav character is... well, let's just refer to my username/avatar/signature for thatX3

Btw, have any of you read my fanfic... chapters are short, and I focus more on fights
[Profile]


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 23, 2008)

hold on i'll check it ou, but first.......TA DAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! update!!!!!!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



The rest of the day passed uneventfully, well execpt that people where still going missing. Neji and Tenten were now missing, along with Sasuke and Drakana. Sakon and Ukon had never made it the seventh period, and Brandi and Kiba went missing before dinner. It was now after dinner and everyone who was still non-missing was crowded nervously in the common room of their dorm. Even the sound ninjas were crowded somewhat around the group. 

Sakura started by saying. "That whore is with Sasuke!" 

"Hey!" Chiyo hissed. "You're the one flaunting your self all over him, and then gets pissy when he snorts and turns away. It's not Drakanas fault Sasuke's gay and, therefore, doesn't like you. She's probably gone missing on her own."

Sakura made a 'hmpf!' sound and plopped down in one of the chairs, her face in a pouty expression. 

"Ok. Now, lets get back on topic." Shikamaru reminded. "Our fellow comrades have gone missing. Obviously our teachers don't suspect anything, but you know as well as I do that these people that have gone missing wouldn't have done it unless forced. Now, the question at hand is who is causing these dissappearances."

It was silent for a few minutes as everyone let his words sink in. Just then Naruto jumped up, pointing his finger at the cluster of sound ninja.

"I think it was them! They've always wanted to get rid of us and this is the best way to do it."

Zaku jumped up, about to yell, but Akimara pulled him back down. Instead, she rose, a look of pure venom in her eyes. 

"Insolent fool, Do you really think we would lock up our own? Why would we do that, when that would mean less of us to fight against you?"

Naruto growled and shouted back, "Maybe you're doing it to cover up your own as-" 

"Enough!" Temari yelled. "You guys shouldn't be fighting at a time like this. People are missing, and all you guys want to do is agrue, how pathetic."

Naruto and Akimara fell silent, their eyes on the ground in embrassement. 

Shino cleared his thorat. "You talk about us like that, but how do we know that it's not you sand people that are making our friends go missing? Just think about it, there are only a few of you, and none of you have gone missing. You have the smallest ratio of people in the whole school. You are virtually out numbered. How do we know you have't been the one causing these dissappearances?"

"Why you!" Kankuro shouted, taking his sisters' back. But, just then,  Elisabi appeared.

"You forget, leaf ninja, That our sister Brandi is missing. She is a sand ninja born and raised, therefore, we do have people missing. Now, how about you stop bickering like little pests and actually get something done? Back to the more pressing matter. Our friends. What do you think Genius." This was said with a quick glance toward Shikamaru. He just sighed and replied.

"Well, One thing I have noticed is that the people go missing in twos."

Everyone was silent once again as they thought about this.

"Sen and Dester was the first to go missing." Elisabi said. "Kisara and Haku were discussing it at lunch. That's when they went off to find them and that's when they went missing."

"Ok, So first Sen and Dester, then Kisara and Haku." Shikamaru listed. "Who went next?"

"Spike never made it to fourth!" Lee exclaimed.

"Neither did Hinata." Naruto Added.

"Sasuke and Neji weren't in sixth." Gaara informed, "And neither were Tenten or Drakana."

"And Sakon and Ukon weren't in seventh." Tayuya commented. 

"Brandi and Kiba weren't at dinner." Dra whispered, her vioce saddened.

"Ok, as I said before, The people go missing in twos. They also seem to go missing during class breaks." Shikamaru sat back in his chair, his hand hooked under his chin, his deep in thought. "Now we just need to figure out where they are."

~^~^~^~^~^~^~^~^~^~^~^~^~^~^~^~^~^~

Leaning against the door in the room up above the group was three people, two girls, and one guy. They were listenling intently to the conversation below, amusement clear on their faces. The leader who just so happens to be the smallest one, took a step back, and, with a laugh, turned to sit down on the chair. The other two followed, sitting down on the couch.

"Wow, and they don't suspect a thing!" The other girl commented.

"I just have one question, though." The guy asked. 

"Hmm?" The girl on the chair mumbled, turning her head to face him.

"Why are we going by twos?"

The leader grined, flashing her pearly whites. Then she shrugged. "While I want to make them pay, I do not wish to not accomplish anything." 

The other two were quiet... Then the other girl replied, "What?"

"I am expertly separating them into two, and then locking them in closets. Two... as in couples. I wish to give them help from the love doctor." She sat back with a triumphant smile.

The other two just glanced at each other, then back at her. 

"And so said 'Love Doctor' is you?" The guy asked.

The girl just nodded, her eyes clouding over to her own thoughts.

"Then, what about those two guys we locked up?" The other girl asked. 

"Oh them." The leader scoffed thinking about Sakon and Ukon. "Naw, they just gave me the creeps."

"Interesting." The guy whispered, leaning back.

The other girl just mumbled a simple 'hmm' as she, too, became lost in her thoughts.


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 23, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> Season Finale Trailer, No Fangirls
> 
> [YOUTUBE]QmKhbVBezdg[/YOUTUBE]



Is it just me or was Ursa in there? Also anyone else notice NO IROH!!!! What will we do without our wise, bearded, proverb-speaking old guy? ...also I just noticed this but Sarutobi(3rd hokage) and Iroh seem similar in how they look and personality.

and by the way YAY UPDATE!


----------



## Franky (Apr 23, 2008)

lol... love doctor... *mental images of inside the closet*


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 23, 2008)

...I just noticed something Yoko hasn't been in the last couple chapters...I'm not mad or anything just curious where she went


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 23, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> fire!! PRETTY FIRE!! i like fire. what time is it on nowadays? i never get to see it!!!!!!!



It's not on anymore at all... Oh, yeah, Awesome Chappie! More Nicky!! of course, I got to read it before all of you, But I'm just cool like that. ^_^

Franky and Vivi are cool and all, But I, personally, Like Zolo and Vaughn best!!


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 23, 2008)

I Like Chopper, Ribin and Nami. Why because their awesome!!!


----------



## Franky (Apr 23, 2008)

DudettRin101 said:


> It's not on anymore at all... Oh, yeah, Awesome Chappie! More Nicky!! of course, I got to read it before all of you, But I'm just cool like that. ^_^
> 
> Franky and Vivi are cool and all, But I, personally, Like Zolo and Vaughn best!!



you meen BB's sharpshooter?


----------



## Franky (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm going to a videogame summer camp

I have to go to the informational meeting now, cya!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 23, 2008)

yoko is quietly waiting to make her entrance, she actuall has a big part coming up concerning the missing ninjas. 

and yes think of very bad mental pictures..... wait until next update where i actually take you inside the closets to visit our very missing friends.


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 23, 2008)

Franky said:
			
		

> you meen BB's sharpshooter?



No, actually, I'm sorry. I forget Vaughn's not really a character in One Piece. You see, on Quizilla there's this story called 'All that Glitters' by mls85. It's got about 160 chapters. The main character's name is Vaughn Cruz and she's the Scout for the Straw Hat Crew. She's awesome because she a spy, she's mastered a hidden Martial arts called 'Garyou', she used to work for the world government, and she's only 19. She has this cool scar and weapon called Tetsugen. in chapters 82-...about 90 she gets to fight her half brother Victor and she kills him for killing her dad and brother. After she beats him and accomplishes her dream of getting revenge, she catches the Crew as they head out for Sky Island! I love this story so much I tend to forget that she's not actually in the show...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 23, 2008)

....... ok then


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 23, 2008)

Lol it's okay I've read my share of fanfics that mke me feel like that so don't worry Rin 'tis okay.

Yay Yoko-chan's coming back!!!! 

on a completely unrelated not aren't any of you worried about where Iroh is gone..I have a theory that he'll die this season but i don't know


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 23, 2008)

Well, Remember. When they stopped showing the episodes, He had just escaped Prison. He's probably in hiding. I figure he'll make some Awesome Appearance just before the final battle, or during it. Either way, You know he's gonna help Aang and the Gang


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 23, 2008)

OMG!!! I just realized I've posted over 100 times! 104 to be exact.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 23, 2008)

i've posted 617


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice uptate! And Chiyo must be mad for her big bro being missing! I wonder what those people are doing...


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 23, 2008)

...well I mostly only post on this thread so...yeah. Oh you guys I know a really good AtLA site I go on it often it's called Avatar Spirit I've also put a fw of my Avatar poems on there I have a sorta Kataang on and one about season 1 Zuko. I can show you guys if you want.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Apr 23, 2008)

if you want to..I dont really care...


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 23, 2008)

Chihiro_Uchiha said:


> Nice uptate! And Chiyo must be mad for her big bro being missing! I wonder what those people are doing...



I know and poor Sakon and Ukon I feel sorry for them locked in a closet I mean their just so adorable how can you be mean to them!
(I tend to like the evil girlish looking guys for example Orochimaru, Deidara, Sakon and Ukon,(not from Naruto) Envy, Krad, Satoshi,(more anti-hero the evil) Naraku, Hakudoshi, and Sesshomaru(once angain just more of an Anti-hero then a real villain


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 23, 2008)

I officially Hate American Idol. How could they kick off Carly!!? She's the best girl!!! Brooke is the one that needs to get lost....then Jason...and syesha, giving the Davids and Carly the top 3 because they're the best.


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 23, 2008)

DudettRin101 said:


> I officially Hate American Idol. How could they kick off Carly!!? She's the best girl!!! Brooke is the one that needs to get lost....then Jason...and syesha, giving the Davids and Carly the top 3 because they're the best.



Eh, I gave up on American Idol a while ago.


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 23, 2008)

I've tried to give it up numerous times in the last 3 years, but My mom won't let me. She still wants to watch it every time it comes on...Te only time I even pay attention any more is when they put the results on...


----------



## Franky (Apr 23, 2008)

I completely hate idol


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 23, 2008)

I did, too...until my mom forced me to sit down and watch a season a few years ago...Unfortunately, I tend to get addictive to things very easily...Anime, American Idol, House, Fanfiction, etc. once I see it once, If it's even remotely interesting, I'm stuck even if I don't want to be.


----------



## Franky (Apr 23, 2008)

hahah... unlucky wouX3


----------



## Franky (Apr 23, 2008)

I finished my fic, It turned into more of a prologue
Fairy Tail 84 by Franky House

Now I'm starting the real story, I'm also accepting Original Characters for it too
Fairy Tail 84 by Franky House


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 23, 2008)

What do y'all think would be the Creepiest Naruto Pairing ever? I think Ibiki Morino and Orochimaru...


----------



## Franky (Apr 23, 2008)

Orochimaru + any girl, it just makes no sense... now go check out my fic and the sequal's page, before I hurtz you


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 24, 2008)

no.....sasuke and shino.......or kiba and shino.......of even orochimaru and shiono.....heck and guy/girl with shino........

Franky, i'lll go check your fanfic after schoool

and at least my guy david is still on.... i would die if he wasn't


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 24, 2008)

Anyone else notice That Hinata been paired with most of the male cast of naruto? Naruto, Shino, Kiba, Gaara, Neji, Kabuto, most of the Akatsuki, I've even seen a few that paired her with Orochimaru or some of the other sound nins. Now Hinata is probably one of my favorite characters so I usually just stick with NaruHina or KibaHina as it's more canon but I have to admit SasuHina and GaarHina are pretty cute.


----------



## Franky (Apr 24, 2008)

I'd rather stick with naruhina...


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 24, 2008)

Well I love crack pairings and canon...so I usually stick with Naruhina, SasuHina, GaarHina, and TobiHina.


----------



## Franky (Apr 24, 2008)

... hina + [random ninja]?X3


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 24, 2008)

i oppose the gaahina!! WITH A BURNING PASSION!!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 24, 2008)

Rock Lee Luver said:


> Is it just me or was Ursa in there?



Yes The Insane Chick Was Ursa...

Oh, Spike, And Hinata, In A Closet


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 24, 2008)

no sakura is the whore who is with everybody....sasusaku, narusaku, sasusakunaru, itasaku, inosaku, shinosaku, tobisaku, kisasaku, orosaku, tsunasaku, shikasaku, kabusaku..... man i tell you what


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 24, 2008)

Thank You Kisara For Well Putting That Image In My Head Of Spike And Hinata In A Closet


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 24, 2008)

trust me, it's excatly how you imagineing it.....

and on that note...

you guys have to read sex-ed.... that is the funniest freaking story alive..... even better that sakura goes to an all guy academy.... and that WAS my fav fanfic, but now sex-ed is..... i'm telling the truth.....


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 24, 2008)

I Started Too... I Chuckled...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 24, 2008)

i ful out laughed.... my mom thought i was crazy


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 24, 2008)

Its Ok... I lol'd Though With The Naruto And Hinata, "What Do You Feed Babies?"


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 24, 2008)

i like the part where hinata steals sakuras baby..... that was hilarious


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 24, 2008)

I Didnt Read That Yet...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 24, 2008)

omg it's so funny


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 24, 2008)

So Whens The Next Update.... And You Should Make Green Day Play At The School... Because Spike's A Huge Green Day Fan...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 24, 2008)

well i actually have to start writing it,but it should be out between now and next thrusday.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 24, 2008)

CAN YOU ATLEAST HAVE GREEN DAY PREFORM AT THE SCHOOL IN A FUTURE CHAPTER


----------



## Franky (Apr 24, 2008)

hellz yeah...

Kisara, I just need the profile of ur characters if you want me to use them

after that, I can probably get started


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 24, 2008)

Dude...I didn't get to comment when y'all were talkin about this earlier, But I, personally, Like HinaNaru best...And Sakura is my favorut chick. She has been paired with EVERYONE! One of my personally favorite stories is a SakuIbiki story...and almost anything AkatsukuSakura. That's awesome...especially KisameSakura...But, I'm just weird like that. Dude!!! The coming stuff in Ninja academy is gonna be awesome!! me and Kisara came up with some awesome Stuff in 4th!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 24, 2008)

ur doing a green day play at ur school?


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 24, 2008)

Dude!!! There's a freakin fugitive or something loose!!! The cops are going up and down my neighborhood looking for some chick and they're all carrying big rifles and they have big Trucks and stuff


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 24, 2008)

whoa.. go out and say hi like i would!!!! id do it. id be like,
"Hey!! what's going on? huh? something gone wrong? yeah, well you take care and good luck with that! GO GET THAT FUGITIVE!!! HELL YEAH!!"
then i run like hell inside.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 24, 2008)

They're Probably Looking For Kira


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 24, 2008)

DudettRin101 said:


> Dude!!! There's a freakin fugitive or something loose!!! The cops are going up and down my neighborhood looking for some chick and they're all carrying big rifles and they have big Trucks and stuff



We once had the ops in our neighborhood because a mentaly ill (or atleast he seemed like he was) walking around near the school bus stop, it was kind of creepy. I didn't have to ride the bus that day because my my didn't want me going near him.

Also I would dislike Green Day coming and playing...it bugs me when people bring in people and bands from _our_ world and put it into the naruto one.


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 24, 2008)

Apparantly, The lady Murdered someone or something...She's 'Armed and Dangerous'. There are 2 vans and a Pick up truck full of fully armed cops after her...And there are cops on foot.

And I agree with what Rock Lee Luver said about bringing in the Bands. That's annoying


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 24, 2008)

lock the doors and windows. do not let her in. If she comes in, go 'it's ok, i know what you're going through! just give me a knife and let's party!' jk, don't do that!


----------



## Franky (Apr 24, 2008)

I posted chapter 2 for Trouble in the Sand 2! The Return of the White Sanke!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 24, 2008)

Dude...Does anyone else notice that we're posting over a page a day?


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 24, 2008)

DudettRin101 said:


> Dude...Does anyone else notice that we're posting over a page a day?



Eh, yeah but we all know sooner or later we'll go back to I'll usual pttern of a page every 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Franky (Apr 24, 2008)

DudettRin101 said:


> Dude...Does anyone else notice that we're posting over a page a day?



Cause we're fucking awesome


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 24, 2008)

DudettRin101 said:


> Apparantly, The lady Murdered someone or something...She's 'Armed and Dangerous'. There are 2 vans and a Pick up truck full of fully armed cops after her...And there are cops on foot.
> 
> And I agree with what Rock Lee Luver said about bringing in the Bands. That's annoying



god dammit, i knew they'd find me, next time, i need to hide the body better.... next time......


----------



## Franky (Apr 24, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> god dammit, i knew they'd find me, next time, i need to hide the body better.... next time......



Lol, whut?


----------



## Dragonessa (Apr 25, 2008)

Kisara! Where is the update! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey... I Am Kira....


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 25, 2008)

wow we are doing a lot of posting


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 25, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> Hey... I Am Kira....



Nuh-Uh!!! I am Kira!!! I even have the Death Note to Prove it!! You can ask Kisara. She's supplied me with some names that have been written in it.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 25, 2008)

NO YOUR THE SECOND KIRA, IM THE OTHER KIRA




Nexas said:


> HOLY SHIT. HOLY SHIT. HOLY SHIT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 25, 2008)

I am not Misa!!! She is Ugly and annoying and BLONDE!!! I WILL NOT BE MISA!!!

Dude!!! I just found out how to download pics from my camera onto the computer!!! This is awesome!!! Me and my friend Marissa are gonna start a Show on YouTube soon!!! Y'all gotta see it when it gets up!!! It'll be funny!!!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 25, 2008)

No, Your Just Another Kira... But Im A Kira Too


----------



## Franky (Apr 25, 2008)

Than I call L!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 25, 2008)

And Misa Is Not Ugly, She's Hot


----------



## Franky (Apr 25, 2008)

I've already got 6 chpts. on my fic

the link is at the bottom of my sig


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 25, 2008)

sweet i started reading this morning, but never finished. 

hey, i like L, 

i can be misa, i was almost her for the anime con

but no i'm kairi and kisara instead, and possibly zabuza


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 25, 2008)

DudettRin101 said:


> I am not Misa!!! She is Ugly and annoying and BLONDE!!! I WILL NOT BE MISA!!!
> 
> Dude!!! I just found out how to download pics from my camera onto the computer!!! This is awesome!!! Me and my friend Marissa are gonna start a Show on YouTube soon!!! Y'all gotta see it when it gets up!!! It'll be funny!!!



-Tackles- DO NOT INSULT MISA-CHAN!!!!-kicks shin- She is cute, adorable, maybe not the brightest but she completly devoted to her cause and if you don't like her then RAWR!

I really don't get why people don't like Misa I mean she probably the normalest main character in the book I mean she's honestly pretty realistic I myself admire her devotion even if Light is using her and think out it Misa probably knows it. Actually one of the many many *many* reasons I hate Light is because of my love for Misa. Plus I tend to like the girls who are generaly kind but and are in love but have their own unique way of showing it for example Hinata with her compliments that obviously should be interpreted that she likes him, Misa her pure devotion for Light and his cause to the point where she would give up her life for him, or Tohru with her adorable overly politeness and the fact you can always tell she cares I like people like that and girls with really cocky attitudes but still have a soft spot like Smellerbee, Misa(again), Winry and girls like that. 

It may be hard to understand but I have other very complex reasons that I like Misa despite the fact she can be annoying sometimes but really is a good person. I would even go as far to say that if she had never met Light she probably would have turned out to be a completly diffrent person in the end even if she still had Gelus's Death Note.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 25, 2008)

hi there everyone!!
as for the calling, I CALL RYUK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i would go for L, but i guess he's taken  HE"S HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 25, 2008)

Im Light....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 25, 2008)

*acts as Ryuk* kaahahahaha!!!! *ryuk laugh* so lighto, how about an apple eh? or maybe we can play some video games!


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 25, 2008)

I call Misa I went as her for AWA...I also call Sayu 'cause she's adorable...and I call the random Whammy children in flashbacks from Mello and 
Near's childhoods.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 25, 2008)

Uh Sure Ryuk


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 25, 2008)

Wel, To you guys that think Misa is Hot...You're guys. I'm a chick. I, Personally, think she looks stupid. and her voice, English and Japanese, gets on my nerves...To be Honest, Misa is probably the only Main girl in an Anime/Manga that I don't like...Naruto: Sakura Rocks, Inuyasha: Kagome is awesome (kikyo needs to die, though)...What are some other animes that have main girls that most people think are annoying? Oh! Beyblade! Hilary is Cool!! Yu-Gi-Oh! Tea/Anzu is cool, I don't like the whole girly Cheerleader/Friendship preacher-ness, But, other than that, I think she's cool!! And Kairi in Kingdom Hearts!! So many people Hate her, But I think she's Awesome! You get my point...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 25, 2008)

yess!!! apple!!!! *holds apple doing happy jumps*

@dudett: i agree, misa is.. sort of.. how to discribe it... slutty. She is funny at times, that's cause, well, she's slutty.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 25, 2008)

lol Tea,

FRIENDSHIP IS AWESOME DONT YOU AGREE

Thats A Quote From YGO Abridged


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 25, 2008)

DudettRin101 said:


> Wel, To you guys that think Misa is Hot...You're guys. I'm a chick. I, Personally, think she looks stupid. and her voice, English and Japanese, gets on my nerves...To be Honest, Misa is probably the only Main girl in an Anime/Manga that I don't like...Naruto: Sakura Rocks, Inuyasha: Kagome is awesome (kikyo needs to die, though)...What are some other animes that have main girls that most people think are annoying? Oh! Beyblade! Hilary is Cool!! Yu-Gi-Oh! Tea/Anzu is cool, I don't like the whole girly Cheerleader/Friendship preacher-ness, But, other than that, I think she's cool!! And Kairi in Kingdom Hearts!! So many people Hate her, But I think she's Awesome! You get my point...



I understand your point of veiw as my bestest buddy Bailey hates Misa with a passion but I still just love Misa. Also I'm not a guy if you are saying "you guys" as in me and Jimmy then you would be incorrect because last time I checked I was a girl. Now I hate Misa's english voice but her Japenese one is adorable! I think that just like Matsuda she is not only their to help with the plot but lighten up the mood, in such a serious, dark manga/Anime you always need characters like that unless it's intended to be horror which Death Not was not intended to be.

On an unrelated note I disagree in your oppnion of Kagome I *hate* her but I love Kikyo...plus she can't really die since she's already dead.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 25, 2008)

on the inuyasha thing, this doesn't relate to the girls, but.. SESSHOMARU IS HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 25, 2008)

Yes, Lord Sesshomaru is Awesome. And She can Too Die! They've killed her quite a few times...Like when Naraku Pushed her off the cliff. She needs to die and stay dead. I am currently the President of the 'We Hate Kikyo Club' I have this awesome pic where Tetsusaiga, Hiraikotsu, Kagome's Arrow, and Miroku's Staff are sticking out of Various parts of her body, she's on fire from Kirara and Shippo's Fires, and, If she somehow survived all that, She's stuck inside Kaede and Miroku's Paralizing Barrier. Awesome! And, When you meet my character Kikyo, You will see just how much I hate her because she is Based completely off of kikyo (Mostly the Fanfic versions)


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 25, 2008)

well speaking of death note, u probally already know this but theres gonna be a death note movie in 2009, and im Kira's dad!the cop!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 25, 2008)

..............and we really are posting sooo much, i mean ................................well idk i was just re -stating that point


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 25, 2008)

no wonder were posting so much 3 ppl are on right now


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 25, 2008)

> You will see just how much I hate her because she is Based completely off of kikyo


 i hate kikyo to... i used to watch inuyasha on aduly swim, but not any more.it got kinda boring!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 25, 2008)

Dude, Jako-San, Don't Quadruple Post. I know about the movie. I'm actually in the process of watching the Japanese Version of The Live-Action Death Note Movie. They screwed up Light, though. Doesn't look anything like him. He looks like a freakin Asian Emo Goth...I maen that literally.


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 25, 2008)

I really don't get why so many people hate Kikyo...well other then InuKag shippers. I really like her my liking for her though I must admit stemmed out of pitty as she is background wise pretty easy to pitty I mean she was tricked into killing the man she loved that you must admit is sad. Now my theory of why she didn't die all those times(you guys know she's dead now right?) was because she had not yet found peace like many lost spirits we hear of in folklore.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 25, 2008)

thats a good theory rock lee luver, and srry DudettRin for quadruple posting.....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 25, 2008)

i saw the japanese version of death note movie, online of course, they mess up the whole fuckin last half!! THERE IS NO NEAR OR MELLO!!! and they messed up L's death, not that i root for that, i cry, but come on!!! IT'S WHACKED UP!!!

and.. I'm seeing the american version on may 21st. CHA!! ILL SEE WHAT THEY CHOOSE FOR THE VOICES!!!!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm not an InuKag Shipper. I hate InuKag. I hate the character Inuyasha almost as much as I hate Kikyo. He's such a 2-Timer. I don't support InuKag, But It still gets on my nerves how he's always running to Kikyo and Leaving her behind. The Woman is Dead and only wants him to go to hell with her!! Kagome is Alive and Loves Him! Why can't he see that!? Though, It doesn't matter, Because I have become a SessKag Shipper. I love that Pairing. I actually wrote a Fanfic called 'To you and only you' on FanFiction.Net and it's SessKag. It's old...

Oh, yeah, Jako-san, You don't have to type 'DudettRin' Just call me Rin ^_^


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 25, 2008)

...........I feel the same way about Inuyasha, it's those small things that made me stop watching it!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah, I kinda gave up on it, Too...Sometime during the Band of 7 arc...It just got really boring...Sucks, Too. It was the 3rd Anime I ever watched (Sailor Moon First, Then DBZ) and The first I watched after I found out what Anime Was and It's the first and Only one I've given up on so far...


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 25, 2008)

I like Inuyasha I mean I think of it more as he's torn between two women he loves dearly one from his past who died another from the present who saved his life. If anyones a two-timer it'd be Miroku yet most people like Miroku.

Now as for SesshKag I tend to dislike though I've found a few Fanfictions with that pairing that were okay. I enjoy SesshKagu more but I utterly despise SesshRin they have a Father-Daughter relationship only they do not love eachother that way Rin is like Sesshy's child(or pup since he is a dog after all) and Sesshy is Rin's father figure read the recent Manga chapters particuarly the one that involve him meeting with his mother(not posting deatails for spoiler reasons) and you'll understand.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 25, 2008)

> It was the 3rd Anime I ever watched (Sailor Moon First, Then DBZ)


OMG, that reminds me of the DBZ days....that was the best anime ever, I was so sad when it went off the air!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 25, 2008)

I agree with SessRin. That and Rin belongs with Kohaku. I disagree with SessKagu. She tries too hard. I mean, She's cool if it's just her, But not with Sesshomaru.


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 25, 2008)

Jako-san said:


> OMG, that reminds me of the DBZ days....that was the best anime ever, I was so sad when it went off the air!



Yes, DBZ is Awesome! My personal favorite is Gohan. and my favorite Season/Arc is the Cell Arc. Simply because Gohan is awesome and gets to kill him

Oh, and sorry about double Posting


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 25, 2008)

yeah my favorite arc was probbally the buu arc, that was so intense, my fav char was Pikkalo thuogh


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 25, 2008)

Piccolo is Awesome...He did train Gohan to be cool ^_^


----------



## Franky (Apr 25, 2008)

I likes Gogeta


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 25, 2008)

no...... pokemon was the crap.... i'm sorry i am a pokemon obesessed geek. i still enjoy watching it even though they played it out so much, but i have collected the pokemon cards, the yugi-oh cards, the naruto cards, and well still am. i have battled countless times with yugioh and pokemon, but i just collect naruto. sailor moon was my first anime, and then pokemon and card captor sakura, and then yugioh- believe it or not, naruto was my first anime after i knew what anime was, and the first episode i ever watched of naruto was the one where haku dies, episode 19 demon in the snow. i was even in love with iruka back then... yes it's true. now i loved card captors sakura. but then they took it off the ai, and it made me sad. 

now on to inuyasha. kikyo is a whore who needs to died, and stay dead. there is no reason what so ever that she should be alive and kicking right now, afte ever frewaking thing she has been through..... she has died SIX freaking times, SHE NEEDS TO STAY DEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!, i personally like kagome inuyasha, just for the simple fact that, kagome knows that inuyasha's hearts belongs to kikyo, and she shold stay away from him, because she'll only get hurt more in the long run, but she doesn't because she feels worst when she not with him. she is willing to hurt her self badly later on,the to not be with him now. i think she's stupid though, because if i could go back in time, and see that smexy dog, i would not stay in my school, i'd drop out, an spend all my time there, and start a future their in stead of the real world. now kohkau, he's awesome, and he so deserves to be rescued and saved from narakus grasp, and him and rin need to shack up together. and miroku is loved by all cuz he's awesome. witty charming lechous, he has it all.

now back to a more pressing matter....... YOU GUYS HAVE POSTED THREE WHOLE PAGES SINCE I POSTED THIS FREAKING MORNING. i love you guys but come on....... STAY FOCUSED PEOPLE. i shalll work on the update this weekened, and dragonessa did you catch the recent update, where they are discussing the missing people a little more thoroughly..... its some where near page 61


----------



## Franky (Apr 25, 2008)

lol, long post... not even willing to read it all... 1 more post and I'll have 700 posts


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 26, 2008)

IT'S OFFICIALLY MY BIRTHDAY!!! YAY I'M THIRTEEN!!!


----------



## Franky (Apr 26, 2008)

Rock Lee Luver said:


> IT'S OFFICIALLY MY BIRTHDAY!!! YAY I'M THIRTEEN!!!



Happy birthday!
*hands you a cake with rock lee on it*


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 26, 2008)

WOOOO! -bites cake- nomnomnomnom


----------



## Franky (Apr 26, 2008)

Hope you have a fun birthday!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 26, 2008)

yeah happy birthday, mine was on the 19th


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 26, 2008)

and yes kisara, ill limit my posting since it's contributing to the large amount of "off-topicness"


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 26, 2008)

And srry for double posting


----------



## Dragonessa (Apr 26, 2008)

Woah....just read last update...Drakana and Sasuke in the closet!? HELL NO! They're cousins for goodness sake! SO WRONG! If anyone should be in a closet with Sasuke it should have been Akimara! After all her mission was to be friendly with him!


----------



## Franky (Apr 26, 2008)

Jako-san said:


> yeah happy birthday, mine was on the 19th





Jako-san said:


> and yes kisara, ill limit my posting since it's contributing to the large amount of "off-topicness"





Jako-san said:


> And srry for double posting



...triple post


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 26, 2008)

Dude...Happy B-day, Rock Lee Luver...at least your 13th b-day isn't on a Friday the 13th. I turned on Friday the 13th...Absolutely Horrible for me. everything went wrong. Anyways, Hope you get lots of presents and have fun ^_^


----------



## Franky (Apr 26, 2008)

DudettRin101 said:


> Dude...Happy B-day, Rock Lee Luver...at least your 13th b-day isn't on a Friday the 13th. I turned on Friday the 13th...Absolutely Horrible for me. everything went wrong. Anyways, Hope you get lots of presents and have fun ^_^



That's just awful


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes, Yes it was. and My...19th or 20th b-day is gonna be on a Friday the 13th as well.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 26, 2008)

well thats something to look foreword to!lol


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 26, 2008)

I learned 2 things today. 1- Be careful when you suck on Ice (If you ever do) and 2- The Heimlich Maneuver is a Very good Skill to have...I might be dead or something If I didn't know how to do it...I was using Ice to soothe my sore throat and the Ice started to slide down my throat and got stuck. No-one else is home so I had to dislodge it myself... I'm seriously glad I learned the Heimlich Mneuver in my LET 1 year of JROTC...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 26, 2008)

eeekkk.. not nice.


----------



## Maes_Hughes (Apr 26, 2008)

Woah..I feel so left out...It feels like it's been forever since I posted...Happy Birthday Rock Lee Luver, and Rin, What have I told you about sucking on things? You shouldn't have tried to deep throat an Ice cube.


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 26, 2008)

Who are you to talk? You were grounded twice in less than 2 weeks for Looking at Hentai. You bloody Pervert. Shino shouldn't be your Favorite Naruto character, Jiraiya should.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 26, 2008)

oh!! burn.


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah, Too bad he's not on anymore. He probably won't read it for a while


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 26, 2008)

> You shouldn't have tried to deep throat an Ice cube.


haha that was really funny


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 26, 2008)

hahahahaha, burnt your toast hughes, she sure nough did...... happy birthgay rockleeluvr..... mine is in 4 days whooo hoooo.... and rin, my sisters are gonna be at the party also, so you'll get to meet the creators of brandi and sen..... also... dragonessa, drakana and sasuke got trapped in the closet. the leader for all this is new and does not know whos who..... wait until some more people go missing.... it gets even worse....


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nyeh. It wasn't that funny, Jako-san. 

Cool! Kisara, Did Jenee tell you that my sakura costume came in yesterday? Whoo!!! I get to be Sakura for the Anime Con! Only...20 something days!! Yay!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 26, 2008)

actually it was really funny......

and sweet... it's really 26 days un til the anime con, because it's 4 day until my birthday, and add 22 days....... but sweet!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 26, 2008)

whoa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 26, 2008)

whats whoa........


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 27, 2008)

Dude! Did any of you watch Bleach or Death Note last night? On bleach, They showed Mayuri Kurotsuchi, The captain of squad 12, without all his make-up and that thing on his head...He's actually kinda Hot...And when Ichigo showed up and helped Renji, He had the exact same smile on his face that Gin Ichimaru always has! And on Death Note, when they first showed Mello He was all like 'I'm almost 15' and I was just like 'O.O Holy crap! Mello's only 14!!!?" and ten they skipped to 2012 and he was older and I felt a little better about thinking he was cute....Then They showed Matsuda...He looks good with short hair ^_^

Sorry. I'm an Anime-tard. I can remember the smallest detail that happens on an episode of, say, Naruto, and yet I can't remember most of my childhood or ven what I did last tuesday.....My memory is Wonky


I just thought of something...We were talking about Inuyasha before, right? Well, Do any of you have any Idea where people get the Idea that Kagome's Mom's name is Kun-Loon? In almost every Inuyasha fanfic I've ever read they call her Kun-Loon. I don't get it. What does it even mean?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 27, 2008)

odk. And i think that guy of squad twleve is a little messed up.. if you know what i mean. HE MADE HIS LUTINEAT!! DO YOU KNOW WHAT THAT COULD MEAN?!?!?! but not the dad one, BUT MY GOD!!!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 27, 2008)

......any who... i've update myold story memories, and i'm about to start the second part in redemption.... there good stories.... you guys should check them out.... hopefully i'll write some of ninja academy today, but i don't know...... hey my song is on.... white and nerdy.... whoo hooo


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 27, 2008)

DudettRin101 said:


> Dude...Happy B-day, Rock Lee Luver...at least your 13th b-day isn't on a Friday the 13th. I turned on Friday the 13th...Absolutely Horrible for me. everything went wrong. Anyways, Hope you get lots of presents and have fun ^_^



Well my lucky numbers 13 so that probably would have been good luck for me lol


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 27, 2008)

13 is one of my lucky numbers, too, But it still ended up horrible.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 27, 2008)

well if u update ur old stories, update ur new ones


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 27, 2008)

Atta Nai ey, Jako-san. Give 'er time to work on it, Man.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 27, 2008)

naw i'm just bored, so i work on my othe stories when i don't want ot work on this one


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 27, 2008)

Dude....I've been watching the rest of Death Note in Japanese and so far I'm up to episode 32 (That's 3 ahead of the eps on Cartoon Network)and DUDE!!! There is some seriously messed up crap going on!!! Of course, I already know what happens in the end, but I had no idea that all this happened before the end!!!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 28, 2008)

yeah i used to watch death note to.......now i cant get into anything!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Apr 28, 2008)

Have any of you seen Hell Girl?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 28, 2008)

@rin: i know! isn't it messed up?? wait til you see the look on Light's face at the end, not the VERY end, but close to it. AND CRAZY MIKAMI!! AHHAHA!! i don't know why, but i find it funny.


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 28, 2008)

Dude, I thought Light was dramatic with the way he writes names in the DN, But Mikami goes Nutts!! That was funny!!!

Holy freakin' Crap!! I just got on and in just over 14 hours, I got 90 e-mails...90!!!! all from a site that I already unsuscribed from, which should have stopped the e-mails. I was just like 'O.O Oh. My. God.' it scared my mom...lol



			
				Chihiro Uchiha said:
			
		

> Have any of you seen Hell Girl?


I haven't seen it, But I've read the first volume of the manga...


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Apr 28, 2008)

Where can you get the manga!? I love that anime soooooooooooooooo much! (but Naruto rocks on!)


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 28, 2008)

> (but Naruto rocks on!)


 yeah naruto is the king of all animes and mangas!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 28, 2008)

uhhh...I got it at books-a-million...You can probably find it at Barnes & Noble or Waldens books or Borders...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 28, 2008)

i swear, you guys talk about the most randomess things


----------



## Franky (Apr 28, 2008)

We're all waiting for an update, so we're just keeping the thread alive for you


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 29, 2008)

yeah, like u said this thread is more impotantly here to bring ppl together


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 29, 2008)

yeah tomorrow is my birthday!!!!!!!!!! and rin and my non naruto forumed fried bethie, made me a awesome card with jakey's picture on the front >.<


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Apr 29, 2008)

^_^ *runs off to get some B-day party stuff*


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 29, 2008)

Yahoo!!! It's almost ya b-day!!!!
My mom is weird....I got a friend request on Myspace from a girl that lives here and I went to her profile to see who she is and my mom saw a pic of her kissing what I guess is her Girlfriend and she was all like 'EWWW!!!! I don't know who she is, But, apparantly, she's gay.' and I was just like 'yeah? so?' Half the chicks in my school are gay. I'm used to seeing girls making out with girls and guys making out with guys...It just doesn't affect me anymore. You'd think she'd be used to it with all the people that come into her store every day...


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey.......... I Got Bored At School Today So I Wrote I Am L On The Back Of My Hand, And I Wrote L On All 5 Of My Fingers


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 29, 2008)

...... Hi?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 29, 2008)

HELLO..........


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 29, 2008)

@st: nice.. i still have the 'love' symbol on my hand from about three months ago, i have never let it were off for more than 17 hours.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 29, 2008)

> Half the chicks in my school are gay.


 if there are gay ppl in m school ,they wouldnt be so open about it! especially if a guy was gay, he would get beat up!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 29, 2008)

> i still have the 'love' symbol on my hand from about three months ago, i have never let it were off for more than 17 hours.


 just how do u go about that?


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 29, 2008)

tch. I wish they weren't so open. It is really gross to see 2 ugly chicks making out in the hall every day on my way to homeroom...And it sucks 'cuz all the cool guys are gay. There was one guy that was killed for being gay here a couple months ago. Some guys beat him unconscious and then burnt his house down around him...


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 29, 2008)

WOAH! thats a little extreme, I mean i can see why ppl beat up gays, they dont want that person likeing them, and then they seem gay, and get made fun of, but burning there house down, thats so pathetic it makes me want to laugh!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 29, 2008)

That's just the way people are these days.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 29, 2008)

yeah its kinda sad


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 29, 2008)

but, yet again, i dont really care its not my problem, and dont say I hate gay ppl or I should care, its human nature!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 29, 2008)

..I didn't say anything...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 29, 2008)

yeah but it sucks if your a chick and you just happen to like the gay dude....although techiquelly he's bi, but he's more gay....ish....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 29, 2008)

i support gays, as long the lesbians don't hit on me. I have a lot of friends who are Bi and liked for it cause they're  different. And my school is in the country!! see the irony in that sterotype!!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 29, 2008)

I have no problem with it. You can do what you wanna do, Just don't do it in front of me and don't accuse me of it. You have no Idea how many times i've been asked if I'm a lesbian before. I'm Not. I like Guys. Not chicks. Guys. People seem to think that if a girl is a tomboy, then they are gay. It doesn't.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 29, 2008)

seriously! i know what you mean! ive been to cities like columbus, im not being racist, but there are people down there who randomly come up to me and ask 'Are you a lesbian?' and then before i answer 'Will you make out with a girl?' I would say no and either pepperspray them or walk away.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Apr 30, 2008)

*comes back with five groceries bags* hey guys...*pant pant* what's I miss...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 30, 2008)

stuff about gays and how we are tired of people asking if we are gay.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 30, 2008)

ZOMG TODAYS MY BIRTHDAY AND I'M JUST SO HYPER, I EVEN GOT UP 30 MINUTES EARLIER. ITS JUST SO AWESOME, AND WAW, I'M TIRED OF WRITING IN CAPS


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 30, 2008)

ok.. HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 30, 2008)

YAY!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! Hmmm what shoould I give you as a present...OH I KNOW!!!! -gives Kisa-chan Haku coveredd in wrapping paper-


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 30, 2008)

I'd rather he didn't have wrapping paper on.... or anything else really... ^.^


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 30, 2008)

naughty!! i have a good birthday game in mind..... SEVEN MINUTES IN THE CLOSET!!! *opens closet door* you may enter! NOW!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Apr 30, 2008)

*decorates and starts baking a cake* Kisara...your present's on the table... *its a Haku Plushie*


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 30, 2008)

lol. I gave her a Hitsugaya Toushiro Plushie and both volumes of 'The Devil Within' manga...She was using toushiro as a pillow in 4th period...

Hey, Kisara...Page 69. lol


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 30, 2008)

> SEVEN MINUTES IN THE CLOSET!!! *opens closet door* you may enter! NOW!!





> Hey, Kisara...Page 69. lol






your both perverts, but for some reason, I LIKE! jk


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 30, 2008)

^_^ It's not my fault. It's all my friend Keyshanda's fault...I was never a pervert until I met her.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Apr 30, 2008)

*starts making some snacks and tacos since the cake is in the oven*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 30, 2008)

i make cookies!  *points to giant plate of cookies* i love making cookies!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Apr 30, 2008)

*sets the table* Snacks!


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Apr 30, 2008)

I gets the party hats!!! -grabs party hats and places one on everyones head-


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 30, 2008)

*gasp* TACOS!!!!!!!!! awww chihiro, you shouldn't have..... ohhh cookies..... ACK HAKU PLUSHIESSSSS...... my toshiro is sitting nice and cozy on my book self.... staring at me.... with the perverted grin of his....


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes, Lots of fun and snacks...Y'all are makin' me hungry.....


----------



## Franky (Apr 30, 2008)

Time for a Supah party!


----------



## Dragonessa (May 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday Kisara-chan! *gives you an Orochimaru plushie* A small gift for you!  How old are you now? Btw...I turn 18 on June 21!! I can vote this November! Mwahaha!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 1, 2008)

HAPPY B-DAY KISA-CHAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 1, 2008)

^_^ I get to go to her party after school tomorrow...and spend the night ^_^


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 1, 2008)

My B-Day Is In August, I Want An Azula Plushie, And A Ty Lee Plushie


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 1, 2008)

I AM OFFICALLY 16!!!!!!!! bam... how'd you like them apples..... yes we are having a big party tomorrow, rin will be there, my sisters Naruto_fan_gurl101 and Wolf_gang101 will be there..... and we'll be having naruto ultimate ninja battles and soul calibur 3 battles, and i will possibly beat ursula for rin.... in kingdon hearts 1, and my pimp jenee will have mmajor fun with my game super monkey balls..... if you get my meaning.... such fun, not to mention some of the adults there will possibly be intoxicated.... possibly..... and all of us young'um won't even pay them mind because we're gonna be staring at rin and my other sis tanya's lazy eye... boy that never gets old


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 1, 2008)

lol..........


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 1, 2008)

Seriously. Kisara and Beth had me make my lazy eye move for them so much it's not funny. They find it Sooooo Amazing. My B-day is in August, Too.


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 1, 2008)

And I Want Urahara's Hat, And Rukia's Glove, Just Because


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 1, 2008)

^.^ awww but come on.... just think about it.... how do you entertain a reatarded person, make them amazed that one eyes stays the same, and the other moves..... i'm serious... thats some crazy crap right there


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 1, 2008)

lol.............. I Hope I Go To Konobels Again For My B-Day


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 1, 2008)

> not to mention some of the adults there will possibly be intoxicated.... possibly.....


 thats really nothing to luagh at, my dad died of alchohol poisoning, i dont care thuogh, he was an alchoholic, but anyway,speaking of konobels, i went there once when i was a little kid.


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (May 1, 2008)

Konowhats? Well I hope your b-day party  goes well.


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 1, 2008)

Rock Lee Luver said:


> Konowhats? Well I hope your b-day party  goes well.



I Dont Have Parties Anymore
And Konobles Is An Amusement Park...


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 1, 2008)

I went to a water park for my sweet 16. Wet 'n' Wild Emerald point. Largest water park in the carolinas......


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 1, 2008)

I Went To Konobels For My 13th, And Hopefully My 14th Too, Either Konobels Or Hershey Park 

Hershey Park: [YOUTUBE]3QU0EFIJZLA[/YOUTUBE]

Konobels: [YOUTUBE]aXkhnaE3lvU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 1, 2008)

*serves the Tacos and cake* ^_^


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 1, 2008)

Tacos!!! Cake!!! Yummy!!! -takes a taco and piece of cake- ladidadidadida! ^_^


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 1, 2008)

after this,.... you are so doing seven minutes in the closet.  and then i will ask all sorts of embaressing questoins and make you blush like hell!


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (May 1, 2008)

Never been to Konobels...or heard of it

I Neeeeeeeed Taco I need them or I will ESPLODE!!! ...That happens to me sometimes


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 1, 2008)

hehe....Did we tell you what beth is trying to do to Kisara in 4th period?


----------



## Dragonessa (May 2, 2008)

So where is the update Kisara!? I haven't seen it yet!


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (May 2, 2008)

Wow only 30 pages till we reach 100 time really flies


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 2, 2008)

> Hershey Park


 i go there every summer.


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 2, 2008)

LUCKY.........


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 2, 2008)

yeah i know right, i go there in the the camp i go to. its like 2hrs away thuogh.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 2, 2008)

> after this,.... you are so doing seven minutes in the closet



PERVERT!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 2, 2008)

ah! boo hoo! it's fun! that's how i got a little french from gaara- kun!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 2, 2008)

come on seriously, i'm at the point where i forget what an update is we havent had one in so long!!


----------



## Franky (May 2, 2008)

Jako-san said:


> come on seriously, i'm at the point where i forget what an update is we havent had one in so long!!



no really, we need one


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 2, 2008)

sorry.... we just had my party, and rin, jenne, and kimmie is staying over.... seriously, rin is looking over my shoulder...... really creepyy... *turns to rin* hi........... anywho.... not sure if i can get to the update today.... er tonight, but i will try tomorrow.


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (May 2, 2008)

Well say Hi to Rin for me and just for the heck of it say hi to you're friends who don't know me to!


----------



## Franky (May 3, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> sorry.... we just had my party, and rin, jenne, and kimmie is staying over.... seriously, rin is looking over my shoulder...... really creepyy... *turns to rin* hi........... anywho.... not sure if i can get to the update today.... er tonight, but i will try tomorrow.



I will probably dream of it now


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 3, 2008)

*sits on the floor and drinks tea* you have to trust her...if she can't do it she can't do it -_-


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 3, 2008)

> if she can't do it she can't do it -_-


 thats what she said! lol


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (May 3, 2008)

Jako-san said:


> thats what she said! lol



...Um yeah....


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 3, 2008)

wat do u mean by that??


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 3, 2008)

Well, Yesterday was Fun, So was last night ^_^. I dunno when she's gonna work on it, But be bloody Patient.


----------



## Franky (May 3, 2008)

DudettRin101 said:


> Well, Yesterday was Fun, So was last night ^_^. I dunno when she's gonna work on it, But be bloddy Patient.



*can't wait at all*


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (May 3, 2008)

'Kay Rin-chan we...well atleast I can wait.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 3, 2008)

cant wait either


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 3, 2008)

I LOVE FREE COMIC BOOK DAY


----------



## Franky (May 3, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> I LOVE FREE COMIC BOOK DAY



OH SH*T! I forgot!


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 3, 2008)

QUICK FRANKY THERES STILL TIME


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 3, 2008)

I dinn't know there was such thing.


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 3, 2008)

Neither did I... What the Bloody hell is Free comic Book Day?


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 3, 2008)

where is it???????


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 3, 2008)

DudettRin101 said:


> Neither did I... What the Bloody hell is Free comic Book Day?



When You Get Free Comics *Hugs Bag*



claraofthesand said:


> where is it???????



At A Local Comic Book Store


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 4, 2008)

......well I guess it doesnt matter since I already missed it.


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 4, 2008)

I guess it doesn't really matter to me...I don't read comics....Unless you count Manga....


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 4, 2008)

i like manga


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (May 4, 2008)

I like comics and manga GO MARVEL!!


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 4, 2008)

The only Marvel comic I wil ever read is Anita Blake...Because she's awesome...that, and I read the actual novels....Any of y'all ever heard of an anime called 'Comic Party Revolution'? Its an anime about a group of college kids that love anime and want to write/draw Manga and create anime shows and stuff...It's an anime about people that like anime...I found it on NetFlix....I'm about to watch it in my comp!!!


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 4, 2008)

EVERYONE GO SEE IRON MAN RIGHT NOW


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 4, 2008)

ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...why?


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 4, 2008)

i don't like iron man.. sorry.


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 4, 2008)

BECAUSE ITS AWESOME

Clara


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 4, 2008)

Yeah...I completely agree with Clara. It looks seriously Stupid. Not gunna watch it...I don't do SuperHero type movies. I don't like superheroes (especially Spiderman and Superman)...except the x-men and the Teen Titans and the Power Rangers. Sorry.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 4, 2008)

im sorry!  i just have a thing called 'I don't like american classics!' i don't know why...


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 4, 2008)

Yet again, I completely agree with clara


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 4, 2008)

......TWILIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

12-06-08


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 4, 2008)

12/6!!!???? I thought it was the 12th!!!!


----------



## Franky (May 4, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> BECAUSE ITS AWESOME
> 
> Clara



FUCK YEAH! IRON MAN!


btw... does the fic have cancer our something? It needs an update...


----------



## Dragonessa (May 5, 2008)

Seriously this does need a major update. Kisara is sloooow now. She said she would update soon though.


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 5, 2008)

And Im Going To See Speed Racer This Sunday


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 5, 2008)

i think speed racer will be a corny movie... it's tooo... childish!


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 5, 2008)

Screw You

And Then 2 Weeks From Then... Indiana Jones


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 5, 2008)

i like comics and manga


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 5, 2008)

@jako: I LOVE MANGA!!

@jimmy: that's not nice! at least i like indiana jones...


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 5, 2008)

Clara: Who Said I Was Nice lol Kidding...
Anyway, Then Its Hulk, And Then Dark Knight


----------



## Dragonessa (May 5, 2008)

The Indiana Jones movie looks really cool. But the one movie I am dying to see is Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian. That looks so amazingly good! The first one was spectacular as well.


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 5, 2008)

That Looks Pretty Good, I Gotta See The First One Though


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 5, 2008)

hehe... what comes to mind from that is EPIC movie!!! HAHA!!!! THE WHITE BITCH!!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 5, 2008)

I wanna see both of thoe movies O.O


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 5, 2008)

Yeah...St. Jimmy...all those movies are gunna suck...except Indiana Jones...Possibly....(That's just my opinion)

Anyways, You people need to be patient. Kisara will update when she wants to update and no sooner. Stop Complaining.


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (May 5, 2008)

I personaly dislike the Narnia series...Indiana Jones may be good may not I dunno.

Only movie a really want to see is the Death Note movie.


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 5, 2008)

I don't like Narnia either. And, Trust me, You don't want to see the Death Note Movie. I've seen it in Japanese...It sucks. All it is is the first couple of episodes of the Anime in Live-action. It's not even really a movie and it just stops...There is no ending to it. It just stops. It seriously Sucked.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 5, 2008)

i sort of agree with rin, but the acting was good and i enjoyed it. if someone hasn't seen the anime or read the nanga for death note, it would probably edge them to want to see it!


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (May 6, 2008)

Eh, I'd go anyway a bunch of my friends are having a party for it and since we've all seen it in japenese several times we're gonna see if we can yalk olong with the actors.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 6, 2008)

the narnia movies are stupid, i mean they made the lion witch and wordrobe and thats not even the first book!I do want to see indiana jones,soeed racer looks gay, and i like the somg iron man, but not the movie! I did want to see the death note movie until now as well.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 6, 2008)

I havetn seen death note but people say I should. But I know what it is and it is very close to Hell Girl O.O.


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 6, 2008)

Not really. it's not like Hell Girl at all, really... In Hell Girl, You log on to the site at midnight and type the name of the person you want killed and she'll kill them no matter what the reason. In Death Note, Light Yagami has this Notebook called the Death Note and if he writes the name of a person, They die in 40 seconds of a Heart attack (He doesn't have to have any direst contact. all he needs is a name and a face)unless he specifies a type of death within 6 minutes and 40 seconds. He only Kills Criminals and people That get in his way (cops, FBI agents, L, Near) He wants to be God of a Perfect, Crime Free World.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 6, 2008)

either way there both great animes and mangas.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 6, 2008)

no one can talk against that


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 6, 2008)

I agree...but the killing and going to hell (Hell Girl) and being sent into nothingness (Death Note) are somewhat alike...


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 6, 2008)

I don't think They're sent into nothingness. They're killed...They go somewhere...Depending on your beliefs...Heck, He kills Criminals...They probably do go to hell...But, yeah, They are bothe Awesome!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 7, 2008)

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (May 7, 2008)

DudettRin101 said:


> I don't think They're sent into nothingness. They're killed...They go somewhere...Depending on your beliefs...Heck, He kills Criminals...They probably do go to hell...But, yeah, They are bothe Awesome!



But it's stated in the rules of the Death Note that they go to nothingness...


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 7, 2008)

No, The One Who *USES* The Death Note Goes Neither To Heaven Nor Hell


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 7, 2008)

thats gotta suck


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 7, 2008)

Yep yep XD


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 7, 2008)

What St. Jimmy said. Trust me, I have a Death note. There are 40 or 50-someting pages of rules and it only states that the user goes to neither heaven nor Hell. My pesonal Favorite Rule- Death Note: 'How to use it' section, Page XXVI (36) "There are male and female gods of death, but it is neither permitted, nor possible for them to have sexual relations with humans. The gods of death also cannot have sex with each other." You notice that it said nothing about animals. LOL


----------



## Franky (May 7, 2008)

wherez the updatez?

and the cookies


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (May 7, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> No, The One Who *USES* The Death Note Goes Neither To Heaven Nor Hell



No heres a quote from the Death Note

"All humans will, without exception, eventually die.

After they die, the place they go is MU. (Nothingness)"

This is from wikiquotes but once I find my Death Note I can comfirm it.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 7, 2008)

death note is cool..... I was almost misa for the con.... sorry for no update.... i just haven't wanted to write anything... for any oh my stories *gasp* i know...... i don't know why... give me some time..... i have everything planned out for the next three weeks..... so it's not like i have no idea what i want to write... i just don't want to... also.... would anyone oppose if i made this story have a possible ..... mature... moment.... or moments....


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 7, 2008)

its ok Kisara


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 7, 2008)

do u really think I would care? If your wondering, I dont care! But JUST DON'T MAKE IT HOMOSEXUAL.


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 7, 2008)

Rock Lee Luver said:


> No heres a quote from the Death Note
> 
> "All humans will, without exception, eventually die.
> 
> ...



Uh...That is written absolutely no-where in the Death Note...I just read through it again. It's not in there.



			
				Jako-san said:
			
		

> do u really think I would care? If your wondering, I dont care! But JUST DON'T MAKE IT HOMOSEXUAL.


I completely agree...The problem is...LOL...I already know what the scene she's talking about is and it is Kinda YAOI...


Dude!!!! I just watched episodes 12-15 of Avatar book 3!!! It was awesome!!! I can't wait to see what happens Next...There are more people added to the group other than Zuko...


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 8, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> death note is cool..... I was almost misa for the con.... sorry for no update.... i just haven't wanted to write anything... for any oh my stories *gasp* i know...... i don't know why... give me some time..... i have everything planned out for the next three weeks..... so it's not like i have no idea what i want to write... i just don't want to... also.... would anyone oppose if i made this story have a possible ..... mature... moment.... or moments....



Aslong As Their Wouldnt Be Yaoi Involved That Would Be Fine


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 8, 2008)

i wouldn't mind. hell, yaoi is good for me!


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 8, 2008)

Well If Yaoi's Gonna Be In It, THAN I WANT YURI DAMNIT!


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 8, 2008)

Well....I don't think there will be Yuri....I know 1 YAOI scene and one of the people is paired with someone already in the story... What do you think, Kisara? Think we can come up with a Yuri scene like we did with the Yaoi one?


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 8, 2008)

I dont like yuri -_-


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 8, 2008)

IF THERES NO YURI ILL BE ONE UNHAPPY CAMPER


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 8, 2008)

im very bored...


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 8, 2008)

Me Too

Im Listening To All Metal Btw Today


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 8, 2008)

sweet. im listening to Nightmare 'Hate'.


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 8, 2008)

Breaking The Law-Judas Priest


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 8, 2008)

sswwwweeeeeettt.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 8, 2008)

well speaking of music, my favorite song is called ghost deni, if any of u have heard it


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 8, 2008)

i haven't. what band is it by?


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 8, 2008)

Any of y'all on FanFiction.net?


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 9, 2008)

nope...I had one but I dont go on it XD


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (May 9, 2008)

DudettRin101 said:


> Uh...That is written absolutely no-where in the Death Note...I just read through it again. It's not in there.
> 
> 
> I completely agree...The problem is...LOL...I already know what the scene she's talking about is and it is Kinda YAOI...
> ...



PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE TELL ME IF IT'S SMELLERBEE AND LONGSHOT!! I love them and really want them to come back!

And also the rule I'm talking about may only be in the Anime...


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 9, 2008)

> [i haven't. what band is it by?/QUOTE] well its not really my favorite song, ts my favorite rap song, my favorite rock/metal song is cold black days by atrocity.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 9, 2008)

> Any of y'all on FanFiction.net?


 i have one also, but dont go it, if i want a good anime fanfic, theres a group on myspace for that


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 9, 2008)

Uhhhh...No, It's not Smellerbee or Longshot...


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (May 9, 2008)

DudettRin101 said:


> Uhhhh...No, It's not Smellerbee or Longshot...



...Oh well then it's probably Suki...I;m happy she's back because she's awesome but i'm just a little dissipointed.


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 9, 2008)

If you wanna see what happens and who joins the group in episodes 13-15, read the spoiler. If you don't want it to be spoiled, don't read it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The group starts off after the Invasion with: Katara, Aang, Sokka, Toph, Haru, The Duke (At least there's someone from Jet's group), and Teo (the Boy in the Wheel Chair). Then, Zuko joins the group when 'Combustion Man', The guy with the 3rd eye, attacks them again and Zuko tries to save them.Then, in episodes 14 and 15 (The boiling Rock parts 1 and 2 Sokka decides he wants to try to rescue his dad. He finds out from Zuko that he's probably in the strongest Fire Nation Prison, So they infiltrate the place as guards and find out Hakoda isn't there...They find Suki and Decide to rescue her. on the day they're finally gonna escape, There's a group of prisoners coming in. Hakoda is in that group. Lots of stuff happens. Mai shows up after Zuko is captured (her uncle is the rison warden) and Zuko won't talk. then Ty Lee and Azula shows up...As they're rescuing Hakoda and Suki, Mai decides to help them...Her and Ty Lee take down Azula and are thrown in prison and Sokka, Suki, Zuko, and Hakoda escaoe back to the rest of the gang with their new friend Chit-sang (not sure if that's how it's spelled) He helped Sokka and Zuko throughout the whole thing.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 9, 2008)

...more talk about avatar??..when will it end???lol


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 9, 2008)

hmm wat ever happened to Gecka, the dude that used to be an active member on this forum??


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (May 10, 2008)

Hmm...Is Chit-sang a girl? ...If so did she look like the person woman who was nice to Iroh while he was in prison?

I have a theory.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 10, 2008)

wow... now i can't wait for avatar... you people are making me paranoid.


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 10, 2008)

Rock Lee Luver said:


> Hmm...Is Chit-sang a girl? ...If so did she look like the person woman who was nice to Iroh while he was in prison?
> 
> I have a theory.



No, Chit-sang Is not a girl. He's a big Muscle-y Fire Nation Prisoner. He's also a FireBender....he has big lips and short hair...and he's really tall (absolutely no comments, Kisara, Please) He helps them through everything...


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 10, 2008)

> and he's really tall


lol now i see wat youve been up to!!LOL


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 10, 2008)

hardy har har. not funny. why must you people crack jokes on me? Why not someone else? Stupid rude people.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 10, 2008)

Im not stupid, and I crack jokes on you becouse you set yourself up!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 10, 2008)

..........*holding back laughter* what ever are you talking about miji-chibi


anywho i went to see speed racer last night... and now hold a minute,..... the only reason i did go see it was because there was a rumor that there was gonna be a twilight movie trailier in it...... no there is not... and yes i have fussed out the website that told me..... but the movie was really good, and not to mention the main character, speed, would have been a better edward for twilight than robert patterson...... omg speed was hot, so was his brother.... rex... and then there was this asian guys, so awesome.... oh and NINJAS, they had ninjas in the movie....


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 10, 2008)

Ninjas...in Speed Racer...? It's not even Speed Racer then!!! There are no Ninjas in the original Speed Racer!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 10, 2008)

they tried to posion the asian dude..... and racer x went all kung foo master on them... and then they tried to kill speed, but spittle woke up and started screaming then speed kicked the ninjas booty, oh and so did dad... man dad had some ninja moves up his sleeve


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 10, 2008)

PUT THAT IN SPOILER TAGS


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 10, 2008)

Nothing anyone says will make me the least bit tempted to see it.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 11, 2008)

um suprised we havent already gone through a page


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 11, 2008)

Jako-san said:


> Nothing anyone says will make me the least bit tempted to see it.



I absolutely Total-utely agree.


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 11, 2008)

Speed Racer Was Awesome Though...


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (May 11, 2008)

I may go see it but only because my little brother wants to.


----------



## sadXakatsuki (May 11, 2008)

im confussed again


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 11, 2008)

hello... welcome to my thread... may i inquire as to way you are confused


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 11, 2008)

Yeah...why are you confused?


----------



## The_Simi (May 11, 2008)

Holy. Crap. It's been forever since I've been on te computer. Sorry It's been so Long. My family and I had to move back to Ireland because My Grandmother is dying... Unfortunately, It is not that easy to get online here because I have to run lots of errands, But I will try to be on. So, What's up? I've definitely missed A lot. I think the last time I posted was like...20 pages ago. Wow.


----------



## Dragonessa (May 12, 2008)

Hey Kisara! Where is the UPDATE!? I've been waiting so looong! Please say you will update the fic soon! Please?


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 12, 2008)

yeah i think u should update for all the newer people!


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 12, 2008)

The_Simi said:


> Holy. Crap. It's been forever since I've been on te computer. Sorry It's been so Long. My family and I had to move back to Ireland because My Grandmother is dying... Unfortunately, It is not that easy to get online here because I have to run lots of errands, But I will try to be on. So, What's up? I've definitely missed A lot. I think the last time I posted was like...20 pages ago. Wow.



Whoah....You posted...It's a Miracle!!! ^_^ You haven't missed much, really. Sorry about your G-ma dyin'...My G-ma and My g-pa (Well, Not really mine. They're My sister's G-parents)have both died in the last few months.


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 12, 2008)

Im Bored.........


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 12, 2008)

i'm sorry.....  you could read some of my other stories...perhaps...???


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 12, 2008)

Well Tommorow Ill Have Chapter 1 And 2 Of My TyZula Fanfic On DA...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 12, 2008)

does anyone on here have a myspace....if so could we be friends.... just look for kisara momochi... and well thats me


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 12, 2008)

I only invite people I know...


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 12, 2008)

I Dont Have A Myspace...


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 12, 2008)

Of course, I'm already on There ^_^ Oh Yeah!!! Kisara, I might not have to be Nicky for the Anime Con. My G-ma Sent us some money so my mom's takin' me to NeoOtaku tomorrow.


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (May 12, 2008)

My Gramy and Grampy (grandma and grandpa) are here for the next two weeks because mmy mommy's getting surgery and will need help around the house. I'm SOOOOOOOO happy because I usually only get to see them once a year plus my Grammy is bringing me out to buy books with my saved up money!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 12, 2008)

I have a myspace, , hit me up!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 12, 2008)

well chihiro.... could we be friends.... 





and anyone else i know... just tell me who you are though...so i don't think your some random person


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 12, 2008)

I only invite people I know!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 12, 2008)

you know me...........


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 12, 2008)

By that I meant people from school home, people I know (as in family/ freinds I actully met etc) sorry -_-


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 12, 2008)

....*sniffle*........


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 12, 2008)

look...I'm sorry...but its safety reasons...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 12, 2008)

....it's ok.... i understand....i am kinda stalkerish anyway....although i do not like the term stalker....more on the lines of...obsessivly shadowing.....yeah thats it.....


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 12, 2008)

...I'm glad you understand ^^...but you can still come to me for advice since im a nice person (sometimes)


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 12, 2008)

come to you for advice .....how


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 12, 2008)

....Well I accepted you1 and chihiro.......advice??wats up with that?


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 12, 2008)

like for ideas for uptates, help, when your sad etc. Juts PM me...or talk to me about some random crap XD


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 12, 2008)

ok.... and let me go check my myspace jako...*runs off*


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 12, 2008)

*watches Hellsing*


----------



## Franky (May 12, 2008)

I invited kisara & Jako to my friends list


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 12, 2008)

yay!...awesome.....I really need to get a new picture...gansta sasuke just ain't cutting it...but hey...you missed gansta gaara by about a week


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 12, 2008)

Mine's linky

...How the heck do you get the link like y'all's? I dunno how to do that...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 12, 2008)

just type in your url... and it will make it a link... and btw....for those who have seen my thingy... she is on my friends...under nicky... with the really short picture


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 12, 2008)

The picture is Normal sized, Thank you very Much.


----------



## Franky (May 12, 2008)

DudettRin101 said:


> Mine's linky
> 
> ...How the heck do you get the link like y'all's? I dunno how to do that...



Sent you a friend invite


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 12, 2008)

yeah...we can all be friends........*thinks of a song*

Why can't we be friends
why can't we be friends


----------



## Franky (May 12, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> yeah...we can all be friends........*thinks of a song*
> 
> Why can't we be friends
> why can't we be friends



???

Lol...

Listening to: One Piece (New World) Symphony
[YOUTUBE=http://youtube.com/watch?v=EJVG6OiZ2Rs]One Piece Symphony[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 12, 2008)

ACK I THINK I ACCIDENTLY DELETED RIN!!!!!!!!!!!! MY BAD


----------



## Franky (May 12, 2008)

O.O

whoopsies


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (May 13, 2008)

I don't have Myspace...The site is banned from my computer.


----------



## Franky (May 13, 2008)

I'm not really all that into it... my friends made me do it... plus I was bored one night


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 13, 2008)

i check mine every day, almost all my friends are on it! and why is it banned, ur parents think youll do something bad?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 13, 2008)

i have to sneak on mine.... my aol is parented conrtolled.... but they don't know i know how to get on my internet explorer


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 13, 2008)

CHECK MY DEVIANTART NOW


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 13, 2008)

i don't know your deviant art!!!!


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 13, 2008)

ITS THE LINK IN MY SIG THAT SAYS DEVIANTART!


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 13, 2008)

The only reason I got myspace is because My sister is in Kuwait and the only way we can really keep contact is through Myspace...

I like yer Siggy, Franky. The guy with the Stitches all over him reminds me of Faust from Shaman King


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 13, 2008)

aw..yes that would be obivous st jimmy..my bad


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 13, 2008)

I like the acrobat and the sadist thing,St.Jimmy!


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 13, 2008)

Thanks For The Complement Jako


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (May 14, 2008)

Jako-san said:


> i check mine every day, almost all my friends are on it! and why is it banned, ur parents think youll do something bad?



No a group of girls threatened to kill/beat my sister and they meant it...


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 14, 2008)

were they just mad, and planning to jump her, or really gonna kill her?


----------



## Dragonessa (May 14, 2008)

UPDATE!! NOW!! KISARA!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 14, 2008)

UPDATE!! im bored...


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 14, 2008)

OI She will Update when She wants to. don't be annoying.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 15, 2008)

It's hard to be patient!


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 15, 2008)

Dude...I just got back from Neo Otaku (An Anime store) and I got an Ino Costume!!! As much as I hate Ino-pig, I guess I'm going o be her for the anime con....The only reason I got the costume is because it came with Ninja shoes, a Kunai, a REAL Shuriken, and a Weapon pouch


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 15, 2008)

lucky... 
i am now officially obsessed with a japanese guitar player! Hitsugi from nightmare! He's sooo cool!! great hair, excellent guitar skills and i love his outfits!!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 15, 2008)

my favorite asian gutair player is HERMAN LI!! He's from DRAGON FORCE!! 
oh ans speaking of real shuriken, i have 2 real samuri swords in my room!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 15, 2008)

i also have a sawed off i bought from this kid at my school, but i shouldnt post stuff like that on the internet.......


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 15, 2008)

O.o what's the kids name? Just kidding!! ha! you people are lucky....
hitsugi!! 

my favorite!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 15, 2008)

PSHT.... oops capss... sorry.... rin... you don't have the hari for ino...wait.. yeah you do... i forgot she gets her hair cut off... any way... they have blonde hair spray at wallgreens if you want some... and i shall bring the black and red to school tomorrow hopefully if i don't forget

hey you guys wanna see my kairi costume... check this out


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 15, 2008)

omg... it's freaking huge.... sorry about that.....


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 15, 2008)

Jako-san said:


> my favorite asian gutair player is HERMAN LI!! He's from DRAGON FORCE!!
> oh ans speaking of real shuriken, i have 2 real samuri swords in my room!



I have 3 Katanas (one of which has 4 throwing knives in the sheath), 4 super sharp Throwing stars that I got for Christmas, a Pen-Blade (You pull off the back of the pen and it's a really sharp knife), A folding Knife Necklace, about 10 Pocket Knives, a Metal Base Ball Bat, 2 Bamboo Kendo Sticks, a Pool Stick made out of the same stuff as Cars, A Wooden Night-stick that the cops used way back in the day...It's Illegal to use them now, A Beebee gun, and some other stuff....I'm ready for someone to break in....The problem is, They always break in when no-one's home. If they would just break in when I'm home, I could easily take e'm down...if the 5 dogs and 1 cat don't get 'em before I do ^_^


----------



## Franky (May 15, 2008)

That pic like blew the page up... OI! whats with the no update for like 30 pages?


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 16, 2008)

be patient...


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (May 16, 2008)

Jako-san said:


> were they just mad, and planning to jump her, or really gonna kill her?



Well I think they were pissed and planning to beat the crap out of her...

Anyway on a happier note who here is cosplaying? I'm trying to get a Hunny costume together but may not be able to if I can't I'm going to be one of the Harvest Moon girls along with my friends Kat and Kassi we're all going as the mian character girls I'm the blond one, Kat's the brunette one with the ponytail, and Kassi's the one from the new Harvest Moon for DS that comes out in June.


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 16, 2008)

Speaking Of The Favorite Guitarist, My 2 Favorite Are Slash, And Billie Joe Armstrong

And For Japanese Guitarists: Herman Li>All


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 16, 2008)

i have 1 airsoft gun and herman li is defiantly the best asian guitair player! and i don't think ur sister almost getting beat up is a legit excuse for not letting u get on myspace.... ive been in 2 fights ..on outside my house and 1 at school, i won the one at school................


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 16, 2008)

i is cosplaying.... as kairi from kingdom hearts 2... as was the huga picture... again... my bad..i'll see if i can get a smaller one.... also as a random anime chick... i have pictures of her also... and if i understood right... ino....


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 16, 2008)

ok hopefully these turn out better... and smaller...like rin...*cough*


me as kairi


Me as the random anime chick

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## irontown (May 16, 2008)




----------



## DudettRin101 (May 16, 2008)

I'm Cosplaying....I'm gonna be Sakura from Naruto: Shippuden, a random old Chinese Martial Arts Master, My awesome character Nicky, and, Possibly, Ino Yamanaka.....But I hate Ino and the costume is too big.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 16, 2008)

............I don't cosplay..................


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 16, 2008)

Uh...Really Stupid and Random thing to say, But my stomach just said 'pocket'....


----------



## Franky (May 16, 2008)

dude.... clara just called me a douche...


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 16, 2008)

Another random Post, But I think my cat is allergic to Metal...


----------



## Franky (May 16, 2008)

... that must suck for the cat


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 17, 2008)

Yeah. You should see what happened to his neck the fist time we put hic collar on. Somehow, The back of his neck ended up all bloody and cut up, so we had to take it off...And there are times when we come home and the back of his neck is torn up somehow. We have absolutely no idea how he does it. There is only one time that we know for sure how he got his neck cut up. We let one of our big dogs, Max, in and on his way to the kitchen he ran over the cat and accidently cut open his neck...


----------



## Franky (May 17, 2008)

DudettRin101 said:


> Yeah. You should see what happened to his neck the fist time we put hic collar on. Somehow, The back of his neck ended up all bloody and cut up, so we had to take it off...And there are times when we come home and the back of his neck is torn up somehow. We have absolutely no idea how he does it. There is only one time that we know for sure how he got his neck cut up. We let one of our big dogs, Max, in and on his way to the kitchen he ran over the cat and accidently cut open his neck...



O.O

holy shit


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 17, 2008)

maybe the color was to ruogh and it scraped the back of your cats neck....


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 17, 2008)

That's what we thought at first, too, But he doesn't wear the collar any more, so It doesn't explain why it still happens. Besides, My mom already figured out that it wasn't that it was to rough. Get this, Yesterday, My mom had to put him outside in a cage because she was bombing the house and the animals couldn't be inside. Arashi (that's my cat's name) was trying to stuff his head through the gaps in the cage, which were so small only his nose fit through. Yet, the fur all around his nose and just under is eyes turned red and fell out...and the metal never even touched it.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 17, 2008)

aw...poor arashi...he's going bald....TT.TT


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 17, 2008)

maybe the metal you have is of the same kind that got recalled! DAMN THE CHINESE!


----------



## Franky (May 17, 2008)

Jako-san said:


> maybe the metal you have is of the same kind that got recalled! DAMN THE CHINESE!



I wouldn't be surprised


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 17, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised, either...I didn't know that they were recalling metal...


----------



## Franky (May 17, 2008)

I'm actually unsure if they are


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 17, 2008)

I officially hate my Laptop. The bloody thing made me bruise my knee...
Wanna see some horrible pics of me in 2 or my Costumes for the con?
Me as Sakura:  No, My hair isn't pink. We haven't gotten the spray yet...er, Kisara hasn't given it to me yet... Anyways, Me as Ino:  

Aren't they horrible? -sigh- Yes, I'm Ugly. I don't care.  hate the Ino costume. It doesn't have everything it's supposed to....and it's too big...


----------



## Franky (May 18, 2008)

I highly suggest you go as Sakura


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 18, 2008)

I was gonna go as Shippuden Sakura but I'm going as normal Sakura to an anime convention. Then, I'm gonna go as Chiyo...or Shippuden Chihiro XD...its gonna be funny because people are gonna be like "Who the heck are you" lol!

And if its a Sasuke and I'm Chihiro I'll say "Why did you leave me?"


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

you should go as sakura, shippuden or naruto, they both would go great. then all you need to do is get  someone to dress as your inner personality.... that'll take a lot of paint.


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 18, 2008)

Yeah...That would take a lot of paint. And, to those of you that said I should go as Sakura, I will be sakura one day, I'm gunna be an old chinese Martial Artist on the 2nd day, and on the third I'm probably gunna be nicky. Kisrara wants to wear the Ino costume. I'm still trying to figure out what I'm gonna wear for Nicky, Though.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 18, 2008)

well first of all i think you should fix the pictures red-eye.............that's the first thing i do with all of mine!


----------



## Franky (May 18, 2008)

Sakura is the best way to go


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 18, 2008)

Why should I fix the Red Eye? Maybe I like it.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

red eye is cool if you're trying to be evil, if you wear like nice crap... its creepy..


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 18, 2008)

exactly...and if u like red-eye keep it............i like the sakura costume...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 18, 2008)

loving the sakura costume..... and i don't need ino's costume anymore...so you can wear it....remeber we're also gonna be there thrusday so if you want to be nicky sunday you can still be ino thrusday.....


----------



## Franky (May 18, 2008)

*UPDATE*​


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 18, 2008)

i can'tdo anything until i get my flash drive from my dads house... it has all my crap saved unto it... and well yeah....it sucks cause i had an update for redemption ready but now i can't do it....


----------



## Franky (May 19, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> i can'tdo anything until i get my flash drive from my dads house... it has all my crap saved unto it... and well yeah....it sucks cause i had an update for redemption ready but now i can't do it....



Thank you for explaining that


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 19, 2008)

GO READ MY TYZULA FANFIC ON DA


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 19, 2008)

i thuogh remeption was complete?


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (May 19, 2008)

Hmmm...I bored....


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 19, 2008)

Thanks to those that like the sakura costume ^_^


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 19, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]4lD7bFYY3dA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 19, 2008)

redemption part one is complete...but redemption is a trilogy in the making.... and soo... it shouldn't be complete just yet.....


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 19, 2008)

..so it's gonna be back to you updating redemtion instead of ninja academy?


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 19, 2008)

I remember when u didnt get an update for 3 week becose of redemtion


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 19, 2008)

redemption is my favortie story out of all of them....it the best written by far..... i love ninja academy, but hey...i feel so proud of who redemption is playing out...it's such a beautiful story


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 19, 2008)

Uh...dot dot dot...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 19, 2008)

oh you know you love it.....


----------



## Franky (May 19, 2008)

Oh I know Id love an...
*UPDATE*
When you get the flash drive back​


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 20, 2008)

Woah...I just got an e-mail from Poetry.com...I sent in a poem in the beginning of april and now, apparantly, I've been nominated for Poet o the year...Cool....Too bad I can't go...


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 20, 2008)

Billie Joe Armstrong's A Member On Poetry.com I Think


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 20, 2008)

OMG 2 DAYS!!!!! ANDF I CAN HUMP HAKU ALL I WANT....unless he presses charges against me


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 20, 2008)

.........................


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 20, 2008)

oh you know you like it...^.^.....


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 20, 2008)

No........... Maybe Ty Lee And Azula Though


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 20, 2008)

oh like yuou wouldn't stop and watch kairi humping haku in the middle of an anime con.....


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 20, 2008)

I Wouldnt Stop.........


----------



## Franky (May 20, 2008)

... when hump haku, get a friend to hide and video tape and put it on the internet!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 20, 2008)

@St.Jimmy who cares if billy joe armstrong is on poetry.com he's doing a bunch of heroin now and isnt going to be singing much longer...........


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 20, 2008)

No, Actually He's Clean... Fucking Asshole


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 20, 2008)

@franky

she won't have to hide......cause i'll be asmiling and waving at the camera


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 20, 2008)

I'll record it for you guys!!! I'm bringin' my Digital Video Camera with me...I'm just not sure how goot the quality will be...The camera kinda sucks...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 20, 2008)

omg my camera broke  now i can't take any pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## Franky (May 20, 2008)

THAT. SUCKS. BALLS!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 21, 2008)

I *sniff* know


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (May 21, 2008)

Aw I'm sorry...


----------



## Revan (May 21, 2008)

I'd like to have a Char too 0.0, I'll call him..(NOT REVAN!) Ryu!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 21, 2008)

well then wecome! and st.jimmy he  openly admitted to not being being clean and don't call me an asswhole just becouse im re-stating what i heard


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 21, 2008)

welcome to our loving and disfunctional family....come, and be merry, and hopefully i'll get my flash drive soon so i can update it.....

and to everyone else...remeber tomorrow afternoon till sunday after dinner.... i WILL NOT be here...or anywhere i can get online...NIETHER can our dear short friend rin...WE will be at an awesome anime convention....hopelessly wishing you guys could come....but next week will have a whole lots of picture and video all for your entertainment......i should be on one last time tomorrow morning....eastern time for me..... for one last swipe through my beloved naruto forums....so i love ya guys...and i'll think of you often


----------



## Franky (May 21, 2008)

yay!

can anyone say blackmail?


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 21, 2008)

no! Are you nuts!?


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 21, 2008)

Yes, We will not be on 'till Sunday. But you'll get to see some awesome pics and Vids when we come back...And don't call me short!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 22, 2008)

good bye guys...love ya lots...see ya sunday......


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (May 22, 2008)

Did I hear the words anime convention? Oooooooh which one?!

edit: Oops seems I come just to late Oh well I'll ask her how it was on Sunday.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 22, 2008)

well have a great time....


----------



## Revan (May 23, 2008)

I feel bored, at school atm ^^


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 23, 2008)

well yeah most people do.............


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 23, 2008)

im so happy i have today off and monday a 4-day weekend! W00T


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 24, 2008)

hiya.......i got on a hotel compy just to say hiya to my favorite peeps...and rin says hi..... oh and we have haku humping footage right for your very eyes...and i got his number.,.....AND I GOT TO TAKE A PICTURE WITH OROCHIMARU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111 if I can get on before sunday I will.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 24, 2008)

SWEET! that's pretty cool


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> hiya.......i got on a hotel compy just to say hiya to my favorite peeps...and rin says hi..... oh and we have haku humping footage right for your very eyes...and i got his number.,.....AND I GOT TO TAKE A PICTURE WITH OROCHIMARU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111 if I can get on before sunday I will.



for the love of peter griffen, send it to me now!


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 25, 2008)

I WANNA GO SEE PROJEKT REVOLUTION 2008


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 25, 2008)

so do I..and I saw death note the movie on tuesday...it kinda sucked...


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 25, 2008)

> I WANNA GO SEE PROJEKT REVOLUTION 2008


 i saw the 2006 one thuogh there where just a bunch of emo bands


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 25, 2008)

Linkin Park Isnt Emo


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 25, 2008)

Yeah I said in the 2006 one and I didn't mean all of them!


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 25, 2008)

Oh Ok..................


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 25, 2008)

guys i'm back.....rin has all the stuff...so i'm not sure when i'll be able to show you...but guys...it was awesome.... *time for a girl moment* you won't believe how many hot guys were there.... OMG!!!!!! i shall show you pictures of them all.....i love haku....the dude with the wings...i hugged oro twnety times.... i stayed at the rave till 3 in the morning then went to waffle house....it was sooo awesome


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (May 26, 2008)

Lol you sound like I did after my first con.


----------



## Franky (May 26, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> guys i'm back.....rin has all the stuff...so i'm not sure when i'll be able to show you...but guys...it was awesome.... *time for a girl moment* you won't believe how many hot guys were there.... OMG!!!!!! i shall show you pictures of them all.....i love haku....the dude with the wings...i hugged oro twnety times.... i stayed at the rave till 3 in the morning then went to waffle house....it was sooo awesome



I can't wait until the my next con! But it won't be until august... oh well, I can wait for something that awesome... I'm gonna go as Maka's dad from Soul Eater, Sogeking from One Piece, or Chad from Bleach


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 26, 2008)

That sounds cool, I can't say im looking forword to pictures of random guy's u think are "hot".......@Franky you should go as chad from bleach.


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 26, 2008)

Dude...We got the video of Kisara humping Haku...It took a while, But we finally found a male haku and got the vid.

Time for a girl moment from me: OMGOMGOMG!!! I GOT TO GLOMP 4 KISAME'S!!!! AND I GOT TO HUG AND TALK TO VIC MIGNOGNA!!!!! OMGOMGOMG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (May 26, 2008)

You hugged Vic...Can I hug you?


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 26, 2008)

I FINALLY SAW CLOVERFIELD TODAY


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 26, 2008)

was it any good?


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 26, 2008)

It Was, Though It Coulda Been A Little Longer, And I Still Say Japanese Godzilla Would Kick Cloverfield's Ass


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 26, 2008)

OH MY GOD!!!! I got Vic's e-mail from his Myspace and I e-mailed him...And he E-mailed me back...From his iPhone!!! OHMYGOD!!!!

Here's a copy of the e-mail:
From Me:


> On May 26, 2008, at 2:40 PM, SayionCoolGirl@aol.com wrote:
> 
> Hi there. You probably don't remember me, since you probably meet a lot of people at cons and stuff, But it was Amazing Meeting you. I'm kinda the one that glomped you on sunday on your way out after the closing Ceremonies for Animazement...I said you and Crispin Freeman were my 2 favorite VA's of all time. The 2 of you are kinda the reason that I'm planning to go to college to be a Voice Actor...Anyways, You don't really have to reply or anything...I'd be surprised if you even read this, But I just wanted to say Thanks for coming to Animazement...and letting me Glomp you. You are really awesome!


Vic's Reply:


> Hi nicole,
> 
> 
> Thanks do much for coming to the con! It was great meeting you... I hope you had as much fun as I did!
> ...


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 26, 2008)

LUCKY


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 26, 2008)

LOL! you are lucky


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 26, 2008)

Yes, I am!!!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 27, 2008)

so are u going to upload the vid of kisara and haku humping??


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 27, 2008)

I haven't had time. I'm working on it.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 27, 2008)

ok, i'll wait!


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (May 28, 2008)

I'd like to see that lol. XD


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 28, 2008)

Oh my god!  How long have I been asleep?!  Please, tell me, when was the last update?!  What was it about?!  Did I miss Roix?!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 28, 2008)

roix came in a while ago...

and towards nicky...OMG LUKE ASKED ME OUT.......AND I SAID YES!!!!!!!!!....*mumbles* no helfrom you and bethy poo though...i swearr you guys wouldn't leave me alone and when he came...am you were gone...but he totally walked me to my bus...>.< ZOMG


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 28, 2008)

OH...MY...GOD....I'm officially creeped out...


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 28, 2008)

WOW..he walked u to ur bus, bet u feal special..LOL jk don't take me seriously


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 28, 2008)

*really girly squeal*.......*pause*.....i'm ok now...so how's it going.....


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 28, 2008)

Well, i'm waiting for an update, any news about your flash drive? And I can't remember if this was pointed out before but...did u know u spelled  NINJA ACADEMY wrong?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 28, 2008)

lol...yeah i know...and no your not the first to point that out...someone in the very beginning..maybe the first or second post said something about that...and unfornutally my flash driver is still at my dads consider i see him every two weekends..and the con was on his weekend..so i never got to see him


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 28, 2008)

My mom got me a Web Cam Today....It won;t work...Stupid Thing!


----------



## Dragonessa (May 29, 2008)

UPDATE KISARA! UPDATE NINJA ACADEMY I SAY!!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 29, 2008)

What would u do with a webcam anyway.......lol


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 29, 2008)

Whoo!!! It works!!! Now I can Talk to People!! And Lord Tommy Tom can Finally hear my voice!!!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 30, 2008)

SWEET!, u have an aim right? then u can do video on aim and see the ppl u ar talkin to, I do that all the time..............


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 30, 2008)

Yeah, I gots AIM.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 30, 2008)

cool....moan....I grow parched for an update!


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 31, 2008)

Dude...Kisara...Wanna help me Kill Kevin? He called Bethypoo Stupid


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 31, 2008)

Bethypoo? wat is that?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 31, 2008)

it's our nickname for our friend beth.....>.<...i glares at kevin


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 31, 2008)

oh...! i see


----------



## Franky (Jun 1, 2008)

*UPDATE!!!!*​


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 1, 2008)

Dude...Franky....I love yer Siggy.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 1, 2008)

ok guys...i am finally on deviant art....it's kisaramomochi...and i am currently uploading pics...there is a couple for ninja academy going up...not sure when but today hopefully...


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 1, 2008)

cool, can't wait to see them


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 1, 2008)

And srry for double posting but u guy' should come check out my fanfic called "Uchiha Vengence"!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 1, 2008)

ok i have thre...i think...ninja academy pics up...kisara and haku..nicky..and sen and yoko...i will upload chiyo later...


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 1, 2008)

Yay!!! Whoo!!!


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jun 1, 2008)

HOMG!! I love B!!! Ryuuzaki so cool! ^^ Also anyone here watch Oban Star racers it's so cute!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 1, 2008)

no, I don't watch it and cool pics!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 1, 2008)

aw tanks......hopefully i can draw more ninja academy pic soon...but i won't be able to take pics of them cuz my camera broke..but my dad and my step mom might be getting back together so i can see my sisters again and they have scanners...i soo happy...i haven't seen narutofangurl101 and wolf_gang101 in about 3 months...well excluding my birthday party...but still


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jun 1, 2008)

yay! Good luck uploading Chiyo^^. Actually, I cosplayed as her at the convention I went to...


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 1, 2008)

Wanna try something funny, it's called "ur drunk name" u try to type ur name with ur elbows and u cant back space, heres me trying to type my name jacob

jacob, turns into jazco0b


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 1, 2008)

wait for it ..wait for it.....

tiffany turns into => tkivfvggfanyhu

....damn


----------



## Franky (Jun 1, 2008)

*GOD DAMNIT
UPDATE!!!*​


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jun 2, 2008)

Franky shut up and be patient.

~Drunk name~

Sarah = sartah

I did pretty good Yay for tiny bony elbows!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 2, 2008)

Whoo!!!

Nicole tirns to: mnikoxcolpl;erd
LOL!!!! It wold be a lot better if I weren't using the Laptop...


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 2, 2008)

I Screamed Crack Is Whack In The Hall Today At School

On Topic: m, aqT6RFTRF=Matt
lol


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 2, 2008)

I actually see every letter of your name in there....
BTW, Have any of you heard of Gurren Lagann?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 2, 2008)

Ive Heard Of It, But Never Saw It Before


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 2, 2008)

It's supposed to start showing on Ani-Monday on Sci-Fi in July


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 2, 2008)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 2, 2008)

Cool I should try to watch it and I think me and rock lee luver did the best with the drunk names!


----------



## Franky (Jun 2, 2008)

omg... I'm watching that


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 2, 2008)

Cool! So will I be!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 2, 2008)

Whoo!!! I seriously can't wait 'till It comes On!!!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 2, 2008)

SUCH ANTICIPATION!!!!!!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jun 3, 2008)

I dont wanna do my name so I'll so Chiyo's

Chiyo: cxhgioyuholol

O.O


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 3, 2008)

BOXMAN VS THE CAT FROM CAT SOUP WOULD BE AN EPIC FIGHT


*Spoiler*: _Boxman And Boxman's Girlfriend_ 




[YOUTUBE]o_uln6CurFk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]QVBC1Ht8iJ4[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Cat Soup_ 




[YOUTUBE]EZjfZLTbnvY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 3, 2008)

Lol ur names seriously messed up!


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jun 3, 2008)

Jako-san said:


> Cool I should try to watch it and I think me and rock lee luver did the best with the drunk names!



That's because of my bony elbows of doom!


----
Edit: OMG I just found the coolest site eva!

Here is Yoko Meez.com style


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah I found out about meez a long time ago, it ued to be my aim thing.


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 4, 2008)

Whoo!!! I's is so bored it's not funny....


----------



## Maes_Hughes (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow...I haven't been on in forever. We finally got fully moved into the new house and got our computer fixed...So It shouldn't bee so hard for me to get on more often...

My drunken name:
Jake: jask,e
I think I won...


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jun 4, 2008)

I made a Meez of my Sonic character Sakura Hokana...but I dontv know how to put it on ='(


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm gonna go make a meez of Jako-san


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 4, 2008)

Heres my meez: 

     nvm, every code on the webcite doenst upload it right!!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 4, 2008)

here is kisara ...only i couldn't find long enough hair...that i like..so here it what i choose..hopefully i'll be able to put up brandi and sen later


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jun 4, 2008)

how do you put it up like that?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 4, 2008)

ok here is sen


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jun 4, 2008)

Heres one I made of a character a recently made up: Misaki Hyuga

[/u


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 4, 2008)

ok heres brandi


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jun 4, 2008)

Kisara, do you want me to send you a profile of Misaki so she can be in the fic?


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 4, 2008)

heres 1 pic of Jako ill upload a pic of him ninja style in a few minutes


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 4, 2008)

heres him how he appears in ninja academy:


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 4, 2008)

Okay...I have absolutely no Idea what the heck a 'meez' is...I'll have to check that out...


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jun 4, 2008)

Its a cool website ^^


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 4, 2008)

Whoo!!! I got it working. Here's the best I could do for Nicky:


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jun 5, 2008)

Lol I started something yay! I'm thinking about remaking Yoko because it didn't come out all that well.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jun 5, 2008)

Heres one of Chiyo
[/url]


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 5, 2008)

they all look real good!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 5, 2008)

sooooo awesome....i love how kisara turned out...she's so awesome...sorry i can't write more on the story..yes i have started on the update, but bethy-poo is over..member....the one friend me and rin talk about from time to timje..yeah well she's over...not all night but just for now...so yeah...well toodles..


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 5, 2008)

get to work on the update!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 5, 2008)

Whoo!!! I am so bored it's not funny...There is nothing to do....except study for my english exam tomorrow...Which I don't wanna do...


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jun 6, 2008)

yeah but do you want me to send you a profile of Misaki?


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey as long as theres a update in the near fture I'm fine with it. I mean gosh this is like the Avatar hiatus only smaller and their aren't people that are willing to kill the people who work at Nick.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jun 6, 2008)

wha,...

Todays my birthday XD


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 6, 2008)

HAPPY B-DAY CHIHIRO

ITS MY LAST DAY OF SCHOOL TODAY WOO


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 6, 2008)

Whoo! Happy birthday. You're lucky, St. Jimmy. Our last day isn't until next tuesday...My Dad's Girlfriend's son, who lives in Louisiana, got out the week before memorial day...He's really lucky.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 6, 2008)

Yay.............. I Wanna See Cloverfield Again


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 6, 2008)

Happy b-day Chihiro, and your a lucky ass Cobrone st.jimmy, i get off the 12th


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 6, 2008)

I Know What Combrone Means... Me And My Friends Call People Bunta Combrone At School


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 6, 2008)

Well for guys are supposed to say it bunto, girls say bunta!
I bet u dont know what this means! Chnica Tu Madre Bunto Pendaho cabrone, Vato loco, Si ppl?


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 6, 2008)

...Damn Spanish. I took it for 2 years and I couldn't tell you a single thing they taught me...except the spanish version of Jingle Bells...


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jun 7, 2008)

can you type it?


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 7, 2008)

Lol, the spanish version of jingle bells? Ive taken it every school year of my life!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 7, 2008)

Chihiro_Uchiha said:


> can you type it?



Type the spanish version of Jingle bells?


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 7, 2008)

I can type in spanish, not the spanish version of jingle bells thuogh!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jun 7, 2008)

yeah...can you type jingle bells in Spanish if you want to?


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm assuming your not asking me....


----------



## nami_boo (Jun 7, 2008)

interesting i wana join in:

name: Tsubasa Hatake
hair: blue
style: long
eyes: hazel blue
age:16
jutsu: un-known​


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 7, 2008)

Well, you should pm that info to Kisara_Momochi, but either way welcome. make yourself at hom here on this thread! :]


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 7, 2008)

Hmm....I don't remember the whole thing, But I'll put what I do remember. And pardon the spelling. It's been a long time and I'm not sure...

.....................................Crap!!!! I'm trying, But now all I can remember is part of the chorus, at least, I think it's the chorus...
Todo es ser
y es amor en la navidad
Ya van fluorescendo los camino de la pas

I know that's spelled very wrong, But It's all I can remember other than a few random lines that I have no idea how to even try to spell without it looking more french or German than spanish...Sorry...


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeah its pretty much a collection of spanish words its more frnech then spanish.


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jun 8, 2008)

My best Friend Bailey is multi-lingual and all of our neighbors up the street are it's cool.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah it seems it would be!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 9, 2008)

OMG, my school got out early today becouse of an extreme heat warning


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jun 9, 2008)

wow O.O...


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 9, 2008)

I got to get out early....I was done with all my exams and stuff so my mom came and checked me out. I'm officiall out of school for the summer! Then, When we go back in August, I'm only in school until January and then I will Graduate!! Whoo!!

So...How hot did it get as to why they let you out of school? I know It's between 100 and 103 degrees here and they never mad us go home...


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 9, 2008)

I Was Out Of School Since 2:45 Friday Afternoon

I Flipped Off Some Of The Teachers


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 9, 2008)

well, I skipped school today but they still called my house saying that we got out for an extreme heat warning, I was talking to my friend he said it was 105 on my bus, (and in some parts of my school there is no air conditioning), plus my school is in a city and that adds about an extrad 3 degrees


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow that sucks...My school back in Missouri used to let us out early whenenver it was below -20 degrees in the winter.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 9, 2008)

> Wow that sucks...My school back in Missouri used to let us out early whenenver it was below -20 degrees in the winter.


did it ever actually get that cold?


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh yeah in Misouri we usualy had atleast 15 snowdays every year it get's really cold. I'm sort of glad I moved to Georgia for the reason I'm not big on being cold...only problem here is how hot it gets.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jun 10, 2008)

Where I live its not that hot =/


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 10, 2008)

How can you not like being in the cold? I've lived in NC since I was 2 and I hate the heat. It almost never snows and when it does There isn't enough snow to actually do anything. I think the last time I saw snow was in my freshman year. It snowed for a couple hours, But It couldn't stick to the ground, So everyone just sat in class watching and hoping....that was 3 years ago. I hate the heat. I wanna move up north where it snows a lot, But My mom doesn't want me to and my sister wants to move down south where it's even hotter and I'm supposed to move in with her....I don't want to move to Louisiana or Mississippi!!! It's too bloody hot there!!!!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 10, 2008)

I Live In Pennsylvania..... It Snows Here


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 10, 2008)

> I Live In Pennsylvania..... It Snows Here


 so do I, I live south of Philly,in a place called Downingtown, it takes about an hour and a half to get to Philly and weve had a heat streak since Friday!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 10, 2008)

Actually I Think Our Heat Streak Ended Yesterday But Im Not Sure, Have You Ever Read A Book Called Weird Pennsylvania


----------



## -18 (Jun 10, 2008)

that's a really nice story


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jun 11, 2008)

Maybe we could ask Kisara to do a big update on page 100. Only if she is willing hough I don't want to make her.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 11, 2008)

i'd be glad to do a big update...hows this...i won't update until then, but when i do it'd be like three or four posteds....... what do you think??????


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 11, 2008)

oh and sorry for the double post, but new people who want me to accept there character...i will ONLY accept charaters that have been pmed to me...ONLY....because i have stated this many time...in many different posteds...includeing the VER first post....so if you have a character you want in ninja academy...then PM it to me...ok..


and @chihiro...i don't care if you want to submit anouther character...

AND @everyone....BAM I AM OUT OF SCHOOL SO MANY FREE TIME TO POST


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 11, 2008)

YEAH!!!! WHOO!!! That'll be awesome!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 11, 2008)

Great! I don't really like the idea of waiting till pg 100 for the next post....


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 11, 2008)

well ok maybe i'll add some more before then, but still have a big mega post on page 100


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah that would be great!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 11, 2008)

ok then thats what i'll do, now i'm almost done with one postr then, so hopefully it will be out tonight or tomorrow, and such..


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 11, 2008)

OMG!!! KISAME!!!!!! WHOO!!!!! kisamekisamekisamekisamekisamekisamekisame!!!!!!-squeal- I love The blue Fish-man ^_^ Thank you!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jun 12, 2008)

Yay! Can't wait for the uptate!


----------



## Hinata_Uzumaki345 (Jun 12, 2008)

wee!!!!! 
kisara momochi...
you've gotten yourself a new reader!
[luv this fic BTW
and redemption]


----------



## Haku (Jun 13, 2008)

weres the story at i want to read it the lastest one ?


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jun 13, 2008)

Okay I'm just saying this for all the newcomers

We are having a special post on page 100 by Kisara so please if you post on page 99 and it goes to 100 DELETE THE POST the first post on page 100 is Kisara-san's for a very large update!


----------



## PisOgPapir (Jun 13, 2008)

I think it's commendable that someone that can't spell Academy has 92 pages to his fanfiction.

Seriously. You must be one hell of a writer.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 13, 2008)

Its A Her BTW


----------



## PisOgPapir (Jun 13, 2008)

She must be one hell of a writer.

I'm going to need to read this later.


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 13, 2008)

PisOgPapir said:


> I think it's commendable that someone that can't spell Academy has 92 pages to his fanfiction.
> 
> Seriously. You must be one hell of a writer.



HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! You called Kisara a He!!! Oh My God, She is gonna be so insulted it's not funny. It'll be even worse than when they were coming up with nicknames and one of 'em called her Kisara-Kun. She asked me "Kun is a suffix for males, right?" (or something along those lines)and when I told her it was it was funny. I can't wait till she finds out about this. It is gunna be hilarious.


Oi! Any of you know anything about one of the Harry Potter actors getting stabbed to death outside of a bar? My mom just told me. I sincerely hope it wasn't anyone important...


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jun 13, 2008)

DudettRin101 said:


> I'm glaring at you very hard right now...I hate Misa and even the Idea of her with L makes me want to puke. The only pairing that I support in the entire show is between the 2 characters that I hate. Light and Misa. As much as I hate the 2 of them, They are cute together. He needs to stop being such a loser to her.
> 
> Bleach is awesome. My friend Brad went to see the movie Wednesday...


See that's one of the reasons I like Misa a lot of people hate her. In my opinion without Light she would be a much better character and would have lived longer. (she offed herself once she learned he was dead.) Now I shall explain my love of LMisa, 1.) L does like Misa and t's also been implied once or twice. 2)Misa needs someone who isn't an egostistcal, homocidal maniac with a god complex. 3) L needs some love to!




PisOgPapir said:


> I think it's commendable that someone that can't spell Academy has 92 pages to his fanfiction.
> 
> Seriously. You must be one hell of a writer.



This has been adressed before...several times actually and she has admitted it's spelt incorrectly but simplt hasn't gotten around t changeing it.



DudettRin101 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! You called Kisara a He!!! Oh My God, She is gonna be so insulted it's not funny. It'll be even worse than when they were coming up with nicknames and one of 'em called her Kisara-Kun. She asked me "Kun is a suffix for males, right?" (or something along those lines)and when I told her it was it was funny. I can't wait till she finds out about this. It is gunna be hilarious.
> 
> 
> Oi! Any of you know anything about one of the Harry Potter actors getting stabbed to death outside of a bar? My mom just told me. I sincerely hope it wasn't anyone important...



About the Harry Potter actor that happened a few weeks ago and he was going to play either Blaise or some other kid from the slug club.


----------



## The_Simi (Jun 14, 2008)

oh my god. you have no idea how hard it is to get on a decent computer in Ireland! everyone I know that has a computer has the slowest internet ever. by the time I actually get it up and running, I have to go home! I finally met someone that has decent internet, but I don't get to go to her house very often. However, I am staying updated on the story, even if I can't post most of the time....


----------



## Dragonessa (Jun 22, 2008)

My bday was yesterday! I am 18 now! WOOOT! And @ Kisara: Where is the freaking update!? I've been oh so patient and yet I see nothing....I hate to be crabby about this but can you tell me when the next one might be up?


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jun 22, 2008)

Dragonessa-san don't worry the update will be in 2 pages since on page 100 is a gigantic update!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 22, 2008)

ok there is one problem that i ran into......i was sending a reply to someone who asked about when i would update ninja academy and i said about a week...but i just realized....i'm going to ohio for two weeks to see my dads family wednesday.......i won't be able to update while i'm away.....so unless we super post and we get to page 100 before wednesday than i'll be able to post it then, but if not then i won't be able to post until july 7, maybe the night of july 6.....so yeah


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jun 23, 2008)

I can't wait ^^


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jun 25, 2008)

I knew this was going to happen -sigh- Oh well. Kisara you can just update if you want. If we try again this will probably happen again.

Though I think it would be wise to update so you don't get mauled


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 25, 2008)

Bah. Well, at least now Kisara will still be able to post on page 100....possibly....somehow I don't think we'll fill 9 pages in 2 weeks without her...


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 25, 2008)

I Dont Think So Either


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 25, 2008)

I guess we'll just have to wait and see...


----------



## SeventhDan (Jun 25, 2008)

New Teacher: Sezna Arobei

Class: Iai-jutsu, way if the sword.

Appearance: Tall male, 5' 11", black hair with blue tints. Wears black Kendo vestments or judo outfit with red-eye starling family crest on the left breast.

Tends to be very calm and soft talking, most of the time reflecting, writing poetry, meditating or performing Kata.

He gets inattentive, hard to focus students and overzelous, over-confident class clowns who think they know more than anyone else.


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 25, 2008)

SeventhDan said:


> New Teacher: Sezna Arobei
> 
> Class: Iai-jutsu, way if the sword.
> 
> ...



She won't accept it if you post it. Didn't you read the very FIRST post? You have to PM it to her.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jun 25, 2008)

Kisara should've posted the uptate -_-


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 26, 2008)

She said she was having trouble typing it. We had planned that she would send it to me when she was done typing, so I could do my beta stuff and, if we didn't reach page 100 by today, I would post the chapter for her. Unfortunately, She was having technical difficulties and was unable to type the chapter and send it to me, So you goys are just going to have to wait until...July 6th or 7th...Whichever day she gets back...I just remember that she'll be gone for 2 weeks.


----------



## potterpuppetsrule (Jun 27, 2008)

i.......... covered.......91 fraekin......... pages......... in.......... 3....... DAYS.....for..............nothing. Crap.


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 27, 2008)

potterpuppetsrule said:


> i.......... covered.......91 fraekin......... pages......... in.......... 3....... DAYS.....for..............nothing. Crap.



I'm sorry...I did pretty much the same thing when I first read it...Except I read it back when there was only like...40 pages. If you really like the story, You could stick around for Kisara to come back from Ohio...


----------



## potterpuppetsrule (Jun 27, 2008)

and do that i shall


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, Kisara will be happy to know that she has a new reader ^_^. If she calls before she comes back (which I doubt she will) I'll tell her...


----------



## potterpuppetsrule (Jun 27, 2008)

sent an invite to you. and i like short people(stop arguing and people will stop harrassing you about being short).


----------



## Dragonessa (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow....when Kisara gets back she better write at LEAST 90 pages worth of updates for holding out on us so long....lol. I can't wait to see what happens next! The suspense is KILLING me!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jun 28, 2008)

I cant wait till my other character comes in ^^


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 28, 2008)

......Just don't call me it, Please...And, Uh, Dragonessa, I HIGHLY doubt it'll be anywhere near that long....Somehow, I get the feeling that we're all going to be disappointed and it' not gonna be that long....


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jun 28, 2008)

as long as we get one thats fine ^^


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey..Only about a week left...Maybe she's working on some of it while she's there....


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 1, 2008)

yeah....hopefully. But if she diddnt thats fine.


----------



## Dragonessa (Jul 1, 2008)

She better be working on an update because I'll scream like a freaking banshee if there isn't one. And I hope its a good long one too!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jul 2, 2008)

You know What sucks? I know she's been on at some point since she left because she got on Myspace and accepted an invitation to join my mafia.....I guess she didn't have time to come say hi to us...


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 2, 2008)

Update Update Update


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jul 2, 2008)

..Eh, be patient...though I'm suprised I haven't gotten all that pissed off at the fact that there hasn't been an update in FOREVER but Igeuss t's because I'm on vacation at the moment so I'm pretty lax.


----------



## Franky (Jul 3, 2008)

*UPDATE, NOW!
OR I WILL BLOW YOU ALL SKY-HIGH!*


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 3, 2008)

O.O...ok calm down!


----------



## Franky (Jul 3, 2008)

if you answer my question:
do you like the sig in the spoiler in my sig or the set I am currently using? (the sig in the spoiler has an avatar to go with it, too)


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jul 4, 2008)

Oi, BAKAS(St. Jimmy and Franky)!!!! She can't update!!! She's in Ohio!!! She has no way of updatin'!! Sit yer asses down an' be patient.  She's been gone fer almos' a week and most of us bloody know that!! She'll be back sometime around the 7th! So Just WAIT!

Franky, I like the one yer currently Usin'


----------



## Franky (Jul 4, 2008)

DudettRin101 said:


> Oi, BAKAS(St. Jimmy and Franky)!!!! She can't update!!! She's in Ohio!!! She has no way of updatin'!! Sit yer asses down an' be patient.  She's been gone fer almos' a week and most of us bloody know that!! She'll be back sometime around the 7th! So Just WAIT!
> 
> Franky, I like the one yer currently Usin'



I was thinking of blowin' yer head off until I read the last line... thx


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 4, 2008)

-_-...what am I gonna do with you guys -_-


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 4, 2008)

i agree with franky, update, cause.. You guys talk a lot!!!  it's turning me down here man......
I'll just watch more marilyn manson!! Yeah!!! I absolutly love his songs!! AHH!!


----------



## Franky (Jul 4, 2008)

But seriously, how long has it been since update?


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jul 6, 2008)

-sigh- How about everyone just chill. She'll update when she updates and if she'll update when she comes back that should be sometime tommorow or the next day depending if she gets home to late to get on a computer.


...I feel like I'm kinda ending up being the voice of reason on this thread.


----------



## Franky (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm just wondering when we get the next update. I mean, it's been a while, even you have to be at least a little annoyed y it. I'm not mad, just a bit impatient after all this time...


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 6, 2008)

Alright, I Can Wait



In Other News

I MUST GET THE NEW DRAGONFORCE ALBUM ULTRA BEATDOWN COMING OUT Aug. 25th, I LOVE THEY'RE NEW SONG HEROES OF OUR TIME, AND THEY'RE COMING TO SCRANTON, PA, AND I LIVE IN CAMP HILL, PA


----------



## Franky (Jul 6, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> Alright, I Can Wait
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now let's just calm down... take deep breathes... and stop flailing like a retard and dignify yourself...


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 6, 2008)

*starts doing yoga*

I'm calming down and waiting patiently!


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey guys!!!!! I got to see a bunch of idiots blow things up with Fireworks!!! I. Was. AWESOME!


----------



## Franky (Jul 6, 2008)

*Starts singing Rise Against songs*
What? it's how I calm down... that and writing chapters...

although we have no ablagation, to stay alive~~!
On broken backs we beg for mercy, we will survive~~!


----------



## Dragonessa (Jul 6, 2008)

Okay by tomorrow I better see an update or else I may just strangle her for making us wait so long...ok...so I wouldn't _strangle_ her...but I would make her post the biggest update she ever possibly could. A good idea also would be to put links to previous chapters so we can re-read them if we need to because I HATE having to go through pages of useless conversations just to read one or two posts worth of a great story!


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jul 6, 2008)

I can do that just give me a minute!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jul 6, 2008)

You people drive me freakin' Crazy. Whether or not she updates tomorrow depends on what time she gets home, Whether or not she can get on the computer, How long it takes her to unpack, an' how long it takes her to type it and send it to me, So that I can do my Beta thing and send it back to her and THEN she'll post it. It probably won't be up tomorrow. Why don't we all just wait fer her to come back and tell us what's gunna happen....I need to go kill somethin' before I explode....-Walks off to look fer Squirrels to blow up with left-over Firecrackers-

On a different subject, Anyone see the Awesome last ep of Death Note last night? I, personaly, Like Light's Japanese evil laughter better because It's funnier, But his english is Evil-er. I absolutely love Matsuda now because of what he did to Light...Still don't love him as much as L, But it's close. Mikami is freakin'....Weird....And YAY!!!! No More Misa!!!

My mom was listening to me watch the ep....She thinks I'm a Psychopath because I was yelling at Matsuda to hurry up and Do it because I knew he was gunna....and when he did and Light was all screaming and crying, I was laughing and cheering....She officially hates Death Note and I think, If she finds out that She bought me one....She's probably gonna take it away...along with my $15 volume 13 of the Manga....


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jul 6, 2008)

It was so sad I cried at the end! Though I had to turn the volume down because that episode is so loud and I didn't want to wake my mom and dad.

I honestly feel sorry for Misa at the end it was rather depressing exspecially since she 'off's' herself once she learns Light's dead. I mean she is in my opinion one of the saddest characters in the whole story.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 6, 2008)

We SHOULD ALL SING HEROES OF OUR TIME-DRAGONFORCE


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jul 6, 2008)

...No...

-shoots Jimmy for caps abuse- Just because you have Caps lock doesn't mean you must always use it.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 6, 2008)

But Dragonforce Is Awesome....


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes but when you type in all caps and don't use periods or at least exclamation points it makes your idea less appealing.


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jul 6, 2008)

Proulouge- [Anime-Havoc Forums]
ch.1- [Anime-Havoc Forums] (7th post) 
ch2- [Anime-Havoc Forums] (10th post)
ch3- [Anime-Havoc Forums] (2nd post)
ch4- [Anime-Havoc Forums] (8th post)
ch5- [Anime-Havoc Forums] (17th post)
ch6- [Anime-Havoc Forums] (18th and 19th post)
ch7-  [Anime-Havoc Forums] (16th post)
ch8- [Anime-Havoc Forums] (1st post)
ch9- [Anime-Havoc Forums] (9th post)
ch10- [Anime-Havoc Forums] (7th post)
ch11-  [Anime-Havoc Forums] post)
Heres up to chapter 11 I'll get the rest up later.


----------



## Franky (Jul 7, 2008)

Kisara... on myspace, you said "i'm back"
NOT WRITE UNTIL YOUR FINGERS BURN!!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 7, 2008)

I give up -_-


----------



## Franky (Jul 7, 2008)

hehehehhahahahahHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 7, 2008)

-_-............You guys are soooooooo impatient! Ugh!


----------



## Franky (Jul 7, 2008)

admit it, you are too


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm not impatient.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 7, 2008)

neither am I...I'm just impatient with you guys -_-


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jul 7, 2008)

Why me? I hjaven't even posted here in like 3 weeks.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 7, 2008)

no not you...I mean the people who keep screaming and goung nuts -__-


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jul 7, 2008)

.  .  .

Dude I'm not even going to comment at this point -leaves-


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jul 7, 2008)

Are you mad?


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm rather ticked yes but I wouldn't say mad...


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm not impatient or anything like that about the story. I know she'll get it typed eventually, I'm just Ticked at the annoying people that keep Yelling for her to update....


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jul 7, 2008)

peace and love guys...peace and love....no i didn't have any chance to type whie i was away... and it wasn't me that went on myspace and joined your mafia nicky...my dad goes on there and plays the thing.... anyway...since i couldn't type...i opted instead to drawing... and Franky...i drew you a picture..rin...i drew you too...i drew brandi blowing up sasuke....sen sitting on top of itachi.... a potrait of sen kisara brandi and their sensei akaho....thats my fasvorite.....and i drew a random naruto character page...i drew a young kakshi....temari...shine hinata kiba naruto kisame neji jaraiya kanky tenten choji and ino.....all on one page...but it turned out awesome...... i also drew jen, sen younger sister.....i am currently typing the update, but i don't think i'll have enough time left to post it today......i will try to make it big, my goal is to get through everything and on to the beginning of the tournament..... that is three days away...so it will be a big post....


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jul 7, 2008)

Whoo!!!! Just send it to me when you're done and I'll have it read over as fast as possible ^_^


----------



## Dragonessa (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay! Awesome! Kisara, maybe you could draw Akimara and Drakana perhaps? I already sent you their profiles and that should give you enough info to draw them however you please!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 7, 2008)

YAY! Can't wait ^^


----------



## Franky (Jul 7, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> peace and love guys...peace and love....no i didn't have any chance to type whie i was away... and it wasn't me that went on myspace and joined your mafia nicky...my dad goes on there and plays the thing.... anyway...since i couldn't type...i opted instead to drawing... and Franky...i drew you a picture..rin...i drew you too...i drew *brandi blowing up sasuke*....sen sitting on top of itachi.... a potrait of sen kisara brandi and their sensei akaho....thats my fasvorite.....and i drew a random naruto character page...i drew a young kakshi....temari...shine hinata kiba naruto kisame neji jaraiya kanky tenten choji and ino.....all on one page...but it turned out awesome...... i also drew jen, sen younger sister.....i am currently typing the update, but i don't think i'll have enough time left to post it today......i will try to make it big, my goal is to get through everything and on to the beginning of the tournament..... that is three days away...so it will be a big post....



Fuck yeah!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jul 7, 2008)

of cuourse drakana..i actualy have planned to draw all the characters of ninja academy.... and franky i drew your character holding up a kimimaro plushie with a stricken look on his face, muttering brother....they are brothers right?!?


----------



## Franky (Jul 7, 2008)

correctamundo


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jul 8, 2008)

Uh...Franky...Is that...Franky and Robin in your Siggy.....?


----------



## Franky (Jul 8, 2008)

yes, why do you ask?


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jul 8, 2008)

It's just a Weird couple...Though, I suppose it's better than Zolo and Robin....


----------



## Franky (Jul 8, 2008)

it's my faverite pairing


----------



## Maes_Hughes (Jul 8, 2008)

It's A Miracle! He's Alive!!! Sorry I haven't been on. So far, our computer has been hacked, gotten a Virus, fixed, Hacked again, gotten a second virus, even worse than the first one, and Blown up. I mean that literally. My dad got fed up and blew it up with fireworks on the 4th. So, now we have a completely new computer and everything, But it's slow as crap because my dad went nutts and loaded about 6 different anti-virus and anti-spyware type programs. I really hate the new house and stuff (for those of you that don't know, I just moved) The people here hate me, The local theatre is trash, and my room is PINK!!!!! My stupid parents won't let me re-do it!!! I. am. a. straight. MALE!! I don't do Fuzzy Pink Wall paper!!!! It looks like the chicks room on that Wizard show on Disney channel.


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jul 8, 2008)

Ah. Mine is Zolo and Vaughn...Who you wouldn't know unless you've read the story 'All That Glitters' by mls85 on Quizilla.

JAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!! You're Back!!! And here I thought you got grounded for getting caught jacking off to Hentai again....


----------



## Maes_Hughes (Jul 8, 2008)

Are you ever going to leave that Alone!!!??? Jeeze!!! It was once!!!


----------



## Franky (Jul 8, 2008)

...
...
you got grounded for jacking off?
My mom just talks to me about it. I've done it several times.
And don't diss me for it, you know you've all done it; we all have urges.


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jul 8, 2008)

Not once!!! You've been caught...What...3 times now?

Anyways, Saddest Picture Ever!!! Makes me cry every time I see it:


----------



## Franky (Jul 8, 2008)

that brings you to tears why?


----------



## Maes_Hughes (Jul 8, 2008)

I'd rather be grounded than have my mom try to talk to me about it. It's bad enough when my dad and older brother try to. It would be wayyyyy too creepy if my mom started talking to me about my urges. I'm 17 years old. I don't need anyone talking to me about my urges. I know all about that stuff, But I'm still treated like a kid. My brother is actually the one that caught me and told my mom what I was doing the first time. Rin knows all about that.


----------



## Franky (Jul 8, 2008)

my mom walked in on me
the lock on my door was broken


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jul 8, 2008)

Do you know anything about FullMetal Alchemist? Maes Hughes in the 1 character in all of the Anime world that I like more than Kisame. When He died.....Why'd they kill him!!!!!? And poor Elysia. She didn't understand...The words on the side of the pic are her words from the episode where Envy Killed him....Using the Image of his wife. She's watching her father be buried and she doesn't understand that he's dead...


----------



## Franky (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes, my friend made me watch parts of it a long time ago.
there have only been 2 times where anime has made me cry


----------



## Maes_Hughes (Jul 8, 2008)

My mom's walked in on me, too. That was Awkward. She just sort of back out and waited until I came out and then started yelling at me for doing it...and in the computer room. "Why the computer room, Jake!? Why!? If you're going to do it, Do it in your room to the magazines your brother gives you! Thisway, You can lock your Goddamned door!! You're grounded for 2 weeks!!! If I catch you again, you'll never be allowed to use the computer again!!!"

Goddamnit, Rin! Why'd you have to do that!!? I was trying to ignore it, But now you've got me crying! I feel so sorry for Elysia! Don't much care about his wife, But he and Elysia and Maes didn't deserve it!!! He didn't deserve to die and She doesn't deserve to lose her father!!


----------



## Franky (Jul 8, 2008)

... you people are too sensitive


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, I was going to say that It may be a girl thing, But then Jake had to go and start crying....Then again...He is an actor....Actors are supposed to be sensitive or sumthin', Right?

No....I think it's just a Maes-Fan thing. He's so freakin' awesome that even the guys cry at the thhought of his death.


----------



## Franky (Jul 8, 2008)

umm... niether me nor my friend did... we're both guys


----------



## Maes_Hughes (Jul 8, 2008)

What she said!!!! Maes Hughes is the awesomest character ever!!

Anyways, I gotta get off....It's almost time for my dad to get up and if he catches me on the computer this late at night/Early in the morning, he'll kill me. I'll try to get on Tonight.


----------



## Franky (Jul 8, 2008)

I have my own computer


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jul 8, 2008)

I meant the Guy fans...

Aww!!! But you just got here!!!! -sniff- We miss you.....(We being me, Simi, and, possobly, Kisara)


----------



## Franky (Jul 8, 2008)

The only times I've ever cried over anime were:
1: Recently, in Code Geasse, when Rolo killed Shirley and the whole story behind it (I cried after going through the basics of the story in my head up until then)
2: actually, it was a very discriptive fanfic of NaruHina


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jul 8, 2008)

I have my own comp....It's a Laptop and I can only use it in the dining room because that's the only room with Internet connection. It doesn't matter. My mom knows that I stay up until 6 am on the computer every night and she doesn't care.

The only time I've ever cried over an anime were
1- When Maes Hughes Died
2- Some Naruto fanfiction....I think I cried because they killed Naruto (Sasuke died, too, But I don't care about him) or something. I'm not even gonna state the pairing because if it was the pairing that I think it was, Then there are a few people that read this forum that would probably kill me over it....
and 3- A KaiHilary Beyblade Song-Fic to the song 'Don't take the girl' by Tim McGraw. Pretty much the only Tim Mcgraw song I like and it's the only time that I ever cried over that song.


----------



## Franky (Jul 8, 2008)

what's the third from? anime?


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah. It's Beyblade Fanfiction. The pairing is Kai and Hilary.

Now, It's 5:38 am and the sun is rising.....I'm going to bed. If I stay up any longer, I'm not going to get up until tonight.


----------



## Franky (Jul 8, 2008)

ur an hour ahead of me... it's 4:39 where I am


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jul 8, 2008)

Tch. Lucky. I am officially screwed. I'm not even remotely tired and it's already 14 mins till 6 am....There's no way that I'm gonna get up before 3 pm.....My mom's gonna kill me when she comes home from work and finds me still asleep.


----------



## Franky (Jul 8, 2008)

no one cares when I sleep... I sort of can't sometimes... in fact, sometimes I think I'm semi-insomnic or something...
I've actually become somewhat nocturnal


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jul 8, 2008)

My mom doesn't care if I stay up all night or anything, But she doesn't like it when I sleep all day. especially in the summer. I have to periodically check on the dogs from noon to nine pm every day to make sure that they're not overheating and hey have water and such....That, and she's already made that I'm pale and stuff and when I'm inside asleep during the day, I'm not getting any sun.....She doesn't understand That I am naturally pale. Even if I go out in the sun, I don't get darker. I just burn.


----------



## Franky (Jul 8, 2008)

uh-huh...
I sleep all day unless theres something to do. My sister takes care of the pets


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jul 8, 2008)

My sister's in Kuwait.....So I have to take care of her 2 dogs, My mom's 2 dogs, my dog, and my cat....Every day....Luckily, I get paid $30 a week to take out the trash and take care of 5 dogs and a cat. Anyways, Now I really am gonna get off. Now that it's getting brighter, It's getting harder to keep my eyes open. I'm gonna have to set my alarm if I plan on getting up by 3.....


----------



## Franky (Jul 8, 2008)

hmmhmhmhmhmhehehahahaah!!
I get thirty bucks for doing dishes like, once a week... sometimes, I don't do them and still get money


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 8, 2008)

...ooooooooook...um...I dont wanna be the bad guy here but you guys are spamming and I don't want you to get in trouble


----------



## Franky (Jul 8, 2008)

yup, pretty much


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jul 8, 2008)

sorry no update right now...i had to make my friends present...and i made him a sasunaru video...i think i did pretty good on it...for my second video ever in the world of videos....

on another note.... JAKEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOUR BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.......sorry...i don't get much sleep either these days.......not to mention i have a mental problem to always wake up around 8-9 oclock no matter how late i stay up...and i usually can't fall back to sleep... BUT OMG JAKEY.....i's missed you!!!!

AND HOW DARE YOU MIJI-CHIBI!!!!!!!!! BRINGING UP THAT HORRIBLE MOMENT......

hughes is my fav fma character...other than winry....

that was the second worst time on any anime.... i cried at that time, when kyo turned in to the big beastie and tohru still accepted him...*sniff* that was sooo sweet....when sasuke left sakura dn KNOCKED HER OUT ON A FRIGGIN BENCH......but the most saddest moment is naruto ep 19...demon in the snow....i even have a video for that that also make me cry every time i see it..... and i cried reading new moon, the second book in the twilight by stephenie meyer series...and in eclispe , the thrid book in that series, and i'm probably gonna cry in the fourth book that is yet to come out.....gawd i'm a big romantic so when stuff like that happens in the bad way...i get sad....execpt for...when...he..died....TT_TT.....great not too late by three days grace just came on.....just great


----------



## Franky (Jul 8, 2008)

... please write


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm quite emotional and cry often wwhen I watch anime for example.
1.) Hughes Died
2.) Hughes funeral
3.) When Sarutobi died
4.) Nina died
5.) In Tokyo Mew Mew when Kish gets depressed because Ichigo doesn't love him.(it sounds pretty wimpy but if you read the manga it's actually really sad.)
6.) In Naruto the episode where Gaara's past is reveiled
7.) When Gaara dies
8.) When Asuma dies
9.) When the real reason was told for why Itachi killed his clan
10.) Then end of Death Note anime when Misa is standing on the building. (The fact that I had previously known that in the end she kills herself made it rather depressing)
11.) When Matt and Mello die.
12.) When L dies.
13.) When Gelus and Rem die
14.) The entire FMA movie (if you've seen it you'll understand)

And I could go on and on and on but I don't want to bore you so I'll stop her.
~~~~
I did not notice this before I typed this so I'll add it now anther thing that made me cry was most of the Fruits Basket sereis. (another thing you have to read to understand)


----------



## potterpuppetsrule (Jul 8, 2008)

gaara DIES!?!?!?


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jul 8, 2008)

He does, then Granny Chiyo brings him back to life.


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jul 8, 2008)

Umm....I've read the entire Tokyo Mew Mew series 3 times and I've seen the FMA movie even more (I own it) and I don't see anything sad about it....Except in TMM when everyone thought Ichigo was dead. I got mad at the FMA movie because of the end when Scar and Lust were together.

Kisara!!! You bring me on to my main topic for right now! Ok, You know I order movies from Netflix, Right? Well, I just got the first DVDs for the Wolf's Rain and Witch Hunter Robin Series' and guess what was on the envelope of one.....A Twilight movie Advertisement!!! And guess what it says! There's 'an exclusive sneak peak' in the movie 'Penelope' Which goes on DVD July 15th


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jul 8, 2008)

OMG MY FUCKING CHRIST ARE YOU SERIOUS YOU HAVE GOT TO BE JOKING...THIS IS AWESOME I MUST GO TELL MY PEOPLE *runs away*


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jul 8, 2008)

*runs back in* sorry i forgot what i really wanted to tell you...i found this new video maker thingy on my computer and i have already made two videos, one for my friends and a sasunaru one for my other friends birthday, but i wanted to do a little side project for ninja academy, you know those chatrooms videos, well i thought about that, and seeing as all of our characters are so widely different and unique and mildly weird, i thought about all the chaos that would ensue if they all were in a chat room together....so i was hoping you guys could give my screen names for your characters.  I already have perfects one for Nicky and akimara, so i don't need those, but if you would please post them here, or if you don't want no one to see it yet, you can pm them, but i would really like them...


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jul 8, 2008)

Most computers come with a "Movie maker thingy"!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jul 8, 2008)

yes, but i had no idea.....


----------



## potterpuppetsrule (Jul 8, 2008)

Jako-san said:


> He does, then Granny Chiyo brings him back to life.


oh yea, now i remember.


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jul 8, 2008)

-screams in horror- NOOO NOT TWILIGHT! -cringes-

.  .  . 

Okay I've gotten that that out of my system... I don't like Twilight as you can see I just don't think it's verry good plus I dislike Edward a LOT because in my mind he just isn't a very good vampire. I like the Vampire Kisses sereis better it's shorter page-wise but in my opinion is much much better.
`~~~~~`

On an unrelated note I think Yoko's username would probably be either Yoko'n'Miyu or Plushie<3Luvr I'm not sure which though.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, that was a brave, stateing your opinion of twilight like that,lol. Kisa-chan's gonna be pissed!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jul 8, 2008)

*twitch* .....


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes, She is  very Pissed....Kisara absolutely loves it...She actually forced me to read it....


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jul 8, 2008)

SORRY! It's I'm just *very* picky about vampires books as I have had an obbsession with them since I was young and Twilight just doesn't meet my standards.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jul 8, 2008)

*twitch twitch* Jessica tol me to tell you to sleep with three eys open


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jul 8, 2008)

Eh, I have Beamer(my big protective German Shepard who is the awesomest dog eva!) who shall protect me and my phantom soul-eating kitty Harriet.


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jul 8, 2008)

...in that case....I shouldn't tell you what Risa said about it.......


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jul 8, 2008)

o.O .............I SHALL KILL ALL WHO OPPOSE JACOB


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jul 8, 2008)

...Where'd that come from? That was seriously random....No-one said anything about Jacob...


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah I just said that I hated Edward.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jul 8, 2008)

.....Ii don't care


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jul 8, 2008)

_Sure_ Kisa-chan.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jul 8, 2008)

SHUT UP.... I"M STILL MAD AT YOU.......


----------



## Franky (Jul 8, 2008)

...
Update?


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jul 8, 2008)

Okay I can deal with that.


----------



## Franky (Jul 8, 2008)

Please... for the love of god... GIVE US AN UPDATE!!!
I'm on the last two episodes of the anime I'm trying to finish, if theres not an update by then...


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jul 9, 2008)

Dude chillax. Just calm down she'll update when she updates.


----------



## Franky (Jul 9, 2008)

... I'm gonna go crazy here...


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jul 9, 2008)

Then find a nice long story to keep you occupied untill she updates that's what I do.


----------



## Franky (Jul 9, 2008)

... doesn't work for me... lot's of stories just aren't that good in my opinion


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jul 9, 2008)

I can direct you to some good ones...All the Naruto ones are mostly NaruHina but still good.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jul 9, 2008)

READ THIS ONE ack caps locks...my bad

spoilers


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jul 9, 2008)

...Yeah I'm not really a Sakura fan...


----------



## Franky (Jul 9, 2008)

nvm, I'll just sleep all day like I always do


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jul 9, 2008)

-_- I'm really starting to dislike you, Rock Lee Luver. What the heck do you people have against Sakura? Heck, Why is it that most people I meet online always hate the main female? I mean, Heck, People Hate Kairi because 'she's completely useless to the games. There is no reason for her to be there' Without her, There would be no game. She's just as important as Riku and Sora. People Think Kagome is annoying and crap. People think Sakura is annoying and weak and a crybaby and stuff. At least She's trying to get better.

I am a Sakura, Kagome, Kairi, Yuki, Tohru, Winry, and All main female fan and I'm proud of it. Except Misa.


----------



## Franky (Jul 9, 2008)

I like female characters as well. I don't see what others have against them. I mean, if there were none, it just be gay sex...
That was a bit too far


----------



## potterpuppetsrule (Jul 9, 2008)

were would any show be with out female main characters? answer, they woudnt be anywhere because they would never be aired.


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jul 9, 2008)

It's not that I don't like her...I just don't like her character type. I like characters types like Hinata's I have nothing against Sakura I just don't find her interesting.


----------



## potterpuppetsrule (Jul 9, 2008)

then why did you say you didnt like her?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jul 9, 2008)

go here and go to the anime chatroom...located on the side under car chatroom....i will be here all night.. and it's fuyn....nicky will probably be here also


----------



## Franky (Jul 9, 2008)

On my way, Kisara


----------



## Franky (Jul 9, 2008)

nvm, I can't work it...


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jul 10, 2008)

It doesn't work on AOL. You have to do it on internet explorer.

Kisara, I officially hate Ichy. the moment you left Guest (Josh 13)came back and he was saying that ome sucked and this other crap and Ichy and him ganged up on me and neither Sexy Ninja or Adult were helping. I finally got fed up and when I left guest had changed his name back to 'guest' and was telling Sexy Ninja he loved her and to suck his ****. Adult is no longer general.

Any of you wanna be Ome? It's the opposite of Emo and it's the new Anime. I am the creator and Kisara's 2nd in command. Love Ome. Live Ome. Ome Forever!!! lol

Kisara....I dun wanna be like the others, But even I'm getting a little impatient....When's the update?


----------



## Franky (Jul 10, 2008)

DudettRin101 said:


> It doesn't work on AOL. You have to do it on internet explorer.
> 
> Kisara, I officially hate Ichy. the moment you left Guest (Josh 13)came back and he was saying that ome sucked and this other crap and Ichy and him ganged up on me and neither Sexy Ninja or Adult were helping. I finally got fed up and when I left guest had changed his name back to 'guest' and was telling Sexy Ninja he loved her and to suck his ****. Adult is no longer general.
> 
> ...



Join usssss~~~!


----------



## Dragonessa (Jul 10, 2008)

I'll join when you frickin update Kisara!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jul 10, 2008)

ok...i'll go work on it now *scrimpers off*


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jul 10, 2008)

Yay~ update!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 10, 2008)

Yay Update
In Other News


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah I'm not into sports so i don't really get the joke but I showed it to my dad and he laughed.


----------



## Franky (Jul 10, 2008)

Lol... I luv it!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jul 10, 2008)

Okay, I know nothing about sports and I get it. Frankly, I'm insulted. I'm a Yankee. I'm from Mass, But I'm a Yankee. I like the Yankees....Boo Red Sox...


----------



## Franky (Jul 10, 2008)

I just thought it was funny, I'm not really into any sports... hell, I'll diss my own team...

I've two chapters held for my fanfic, since I'm waiting for someone to comment on the latest ones I've released


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 10, 2008)

DudettRin101 said:


> Okay, I know nothing about sports and I get it. Frankly, I'm insulted. I'm a Yankee. I'm from Mass, But I'm a Yankee. I like the Yankees....Boo Red Sox...



This Has Been Your Anti Yankee Pic Of The Day

Heres Your Other One


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jul 10, 2008)

You know I think Jimmy is better at getting people pissed off then me. That's quite an accomplishment! -sarcasm sarcasm-

~~I'm giving you guys a heads up I'm not the most pleasant person today because my cat has died and if I sound rude it's just because I'm upset so I'm just saying sorry in advance.~~


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 10, 2008)

This Should Cheer You Up  
[YOUTUBE]_1nzEFMjkI4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jul 10, 2008)

.  .  . 
No, no it didn't. That was just idiotic.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 10, 2008)

Damn.............


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah...That was really stupid. Hey! We're almost at page 100...again...


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jul 10, 2008)

Ironic isn't it?


----------



## Franky (Jul 10, 2008)

Kisra, are you still waiting for us to get to the 100th page?


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jul 11, 2008)

I agree with the reason that we were put back a few pages last time!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jul 12, 2008)

...Kisara!! Where are you~~~~? lol I'm bored and hyped up on energy drinks again.


----------



## Franky (Jul 12, 2008)

what energy drinks?


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jul 12, 2008)

I drink monster, that's it....


----------



## Franky (Jul 12, 2008)

I just had a monster slurpee, with a special cup and everything! the straw was made of metal... I hit my sister with it


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jul 12, 2008)

Lol! That's, uumm, cool! (I guess)


----------



## Franky (Jul 12, 2008)

It was very cool... But I don't get brain freeze


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 12, 2008)

MOUNTAIN DEW REVOLUTION PWNZ, And Im Hoping To Try Velocity Monday


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jul 12, 2008)

Uh....It was 'Freek' energy drinks....'Freek Maniac' and Freek Psycho' versions...There's also 'Freek Schitzo' and another one that I don't remember the name of...


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jul 13, 2008)

Lol, nice choice! And btw, you know how in my sig, I have alink to Si forums? Well I got a pm there by someone named "SaintSpike", and they said, "Guess who this is from NF" was it one of you ppl?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 13, 2008)

Jako, Its Me


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jul 13, 2008)

....All I know is that it wasn't me...


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 13, 2008)

It's Me.....


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jul 13, 2008)

um..........Kisara has writer's block.....I guess she'll explain....But there won't be a big update on page 100....


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 13, 2008)

Alright


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jul 13, 2008)

WHAT? NO UPDATE ON Pg.100?
And St. Jimmy, add me to ur friends list!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 13, 2008)

Sure.............


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jul 13, 2008)

So I guess it doesn't matter if we post here ssince rin mentioned that there would be no update on page 100.


----------



## Franky (Jul 13, 2008)

no update... RRRAAAAAAWWWWRRRRR!!!!!!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jul 13, 2008)

I know, I know!


----------



## Hinata_Uzumaki345 (Jul 13, 2008)

no update?


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jul 13, 2008)

Dudes chill. . .


----------



## Dragonessa (Jul 13, 2008)

WHAT!? No update!? KISARA HOW DARE YOU!!!


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jul 14, 2008)

It has already been established there is no update why must everyone repeat it?


----------



## Hinata_Uzumaki345 (Jul 14, 2008)

i didn't know until now i've been gone for awhile........


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 14, 2008)

I come hime from a vacation...got banned from forums and will leave when I'm done with my fanfiction and now your nuts! -_-


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jul 14, 2008)

...I wonder why Kisara hasn't gotten on and explained it to you guys....?


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jul 14, 2008)

Becouse were impatient?


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jul 15, 2008)

No....I found out why. She's grounded from the computer.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh, again? What for this time?


----------



## Franky (Jul 15, 2008)

...DANGIT!!!!!


----------



## Dragonessa (Jul 15, 2008)

Smooth one Kisara...got yourself grounded yet again. Get back on ASAP and give us the update! Everyone wants to see it at some point!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jul 15, 2008)

I bet she went on a hentai site....


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jul 15, 2008)

No that's their other friend.(can't remember his name)


----------



## Franky (Jul 15, 2008)

heh heh... hentai *


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 16, 2008)

whats hentai?


----------



## Franky (Jul 16, 2008)

Chihiro_Uchiha said:


> whats hentai?



.........

O_O
you don't know?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 16, 2008)

Hentai


----------



## Dragonessa (Jul 16, 2008)

Hentai is a word in japanese that means "Pervert" but it also is the name for erotic manga/anime.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 16, 2008)

Yup, She's Right....

Yuri Is Also Awesome


----------



## Hinata_Uzumaki345 (Jul 16, 2008)

yaoi is so much better


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 16, 2008)

Sure It Is


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jul 16, 2008)

look guys i'm sorry, i can't write anything right now... i don't know what it is, or whats wrong with me. if it makes you feel any better, i haven't been writing nothing lately, andonly recentli has i started drawing again.maybe it's just me i don't know, but please don't be too mad with me. i would understnad if you wouldn't want to read this story anymore, i don't know when i will be updating it. i am soo sorry.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jul 16, 2008)

AND I WAS NOT ON HENTAI!!!!!! atleast not that my parents knows about anyways....i am a better ninja than maes


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jul 16, 2008)

Chihiro_Uchiha said:


> whats hentai?



It's pretty much 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the rapeing


 of a hot anime girl, which is SICK!


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jul 18, 2008)

-twitch- I hate Hentai and find most Yaoi and yuri annoying.

Also by the way I won't be on as much because I have to do my summer reading project. -groan-


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jul 20, 2008)

Well hentai is sick and twisted becouse it's rape in general..Oh, and btw, im prabbolly gonna get banned soon.....
But i'll make a second acct.....


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jul 20, 2008)

uhh...heh heh....I forgot all about Naruto Forums.... Like they said, Hentai is just like Porn...in Anime form. Jake gets grounded all the time for looking it up.

Someone said something about Yaoi being awesome and another about Yuri.....I hate both. I have no problem with gay people, I just can't stand Yaoi and Yuri....Especially LxLight and InoxSakura pairings....

Hentai....Well, I've actually ended up on various sites on accident before and a lot of it gets on my nerves, especialy the ones I've seen that Have Sakura. People draw Sakura doing the Creepiest things....

Like shoving a Kunai and Scrolls in places they don't belong.....


----------



## Franky (Jul 20, 2008)

heh heh, hentai...


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jul 21, 2008)

DudettRin101 said:


> Hentai....Well, I've actually ended up on various sites on accident before and a lot of it gets on my nerves, especialy the ones I've seen that Have Sakura. People draw Sakura doing the Creepiest things....
> 
> Like shoving a Kunai and Scrolls in places they don't belong.....



-twitch- Neh... -twitch-


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 21, 2008)

lol Franky.......


----------



## Franky (Jul 21, 2008)

hee hee heh heh...


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jul 21, 2008)

You guys know that Hentai doesn't appeal most of the people on this thread as it seems to appeal you guys so would you kindly take it to PM's because we don't want to hear it.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jul 22, 2008)

What you guys don't understand is that Hentai is NOT anime porn, anime porn and Hentai are 2 seperate things.........


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jul 22, 2008)

...Could we please stop the Hentai talk? Seriously, I get enough of it from Jake...


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 22, 2008)

Sure....

Lets Talk About Dane Cook


----------



## Dragonessa (Jul 23, 2008)

Jako-san said:


> What you guys don't understand is that Hentai is NOT anime porn, anime porn and Hentai are 2 seperate things.........



Actually, hentai and anime-porn ARE the same thing. Believe me...I've seen enough of it to make you heave *barf* The naruto ones are the worst......i saw an Orochimaru and Anko hentai pic....*shudder* let's just say he was putting that ungodly tongue in places it should NOT be going....*shudder*


----------



## Franky (Jul 23, 2008)

Dragonessa said:


> Actually, hentai and anime-porn ARE the same thing. Believe me...I've seen enough of it to make you heave *barf* The naruto ones are the worst......i saw an Orochimaru and Anko hentai pic....*shudder* let's just say he was putting that ungodly tongue in places it should NOT be going....*shudder*



-_-
I think I've seen that... disgusting


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Jul 23, 2008)

. . . How about everyone just drop the subject.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah ...............


----------



## Dragonessa (Jul 25, 2008)

Whatever....I really wish Kisara would have updated like she said she would have...that just ticked me off...and I don't think "sorry" is gonna cover it. She made a promise and broke it instantly. I'm not being mean...I'm just stating facts.


----------



## Franky (Jul 25, 2008)

Dragonessa is right... she's lucky we're all still committed to this fanfic


----------



## potterpuppetsrule (Jul 26, 2008)

I agree whole heartedly with draganessa and franky. Your next post had better be good Kisara-chan.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jul 26, 2008)

as of that post that i quoted...i had dropped the fanfic for now...meaning until i can get over what ever the helll is bothering me I CANNOT WRITE!!!!!! ecuse me for being mean, but i thought i explained it in that post......i appreciate your still here...and i accept it if you want to leave....but it won't change for sometime now okk..i'm just fucking screwed up right now...so sue me





Kisara_Momochi said:


> look guys i'm sorry, i can't write anything right now... i don't know what it is, or whats wrong with me. if it makes you feel any better, i haven't been writing nothing lately, andonly recentli has i started drawing again.maybe it's just me i don't know, but please don't be too mad with me. i would understnad if you wouldn't want to read this story anymore, i don't know when i will be updating it. i am soo sorry.


----------



## Dragonessa (Jul 26, 2008)

We're not trying to be mean Kisara..we're just a little upset that you haven't updated like you said you would...we really love this story and want to see more! So please don't drop the story for good! At least try to write something!  We love you Kisara!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jul 27, 2008)

-sigh- Kisara, It's called Writer's Block. I have it, too. I've had it for about 3 years now....A lot of people hate me on Quizilla because I haven't updates my stories in years.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 6, 2008)

Ive Had Writers Block For About A Month On My TyZula Fic


----------



## Franky (Aug 6, 2008)

but this is just wat too much, you gotta admit


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah.............


----------



## Franky (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm gonna find her and massacre her


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 6, 2008)

Im Gonna Masacure Dr. Manhattan From The Watchmen Since He Killed Rorshach


----------



## Franky (Aug 6, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> Im Gonna Masacure Dr. Manhattan From The Watchmen Since He Killed Rorshach



Myspace is a bitch


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 6, 2008)

I Dont Have One


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey guys!  How long have I been away?

Anyways, before I go, did I miss anything that had to do with Roix in the story?


----------



## Franky (Aug 7, 2008)

the story hasn't even continued yet


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Aug 10, 2008)

Franky said:


> the story hasn't even continued yet



Which really sux.............


----------



## Franky (Aug 10, 2008)

Jako-san said:


> Which really sux.............



I've been in cotact with her and I'm trying to convince her to make the next chappy


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Aug 10, 2008)

.  .  .  .  .  .


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Aug 10, 2008)

Franky said:


> I've been in cotact with her and I'm trying to convince her to make the next chappy



Isn't that what were all doing?


----------



## Franky (Aug 10, 2008)

I guess... whatever


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Aug 11, 2008)

Franky said:


> I guess... whatever



  yeah......This story has gone downhill, I support it thuogh........


----------



## potterpuppetsrule (Sep 24, 2008)

dng, were'd everyone go? Am I the only one left to support the story?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 25, 2008)

This FC Wasnt Active So They Stopped Posting


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Sep 25, 2008)

Im still here........


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 25, 2008)

Sup Jako.............


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Sep 25, 2008)

Not much, just waiting for the new chapter, (that may never come)


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 25, 2008)

................. Me Too


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Sep 25, 2008)

Yay!..0.o..


----------



## Franky (Sep 25, 2008)

Just gotta find Kisara and make here do it...


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Sep 25, 2008)

Franky said:


> Just gotta find Kisara and make here do it...



It's not that I can't "find" her, I mean, she does have an account here, and she's one of my friends on Myspace....The problem is actually getting her to do it.


----------



## Franky (Sep 25, 2008)

yes, yes it is


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok, now were getting somewhere.


----------



## Franky (Oct 1, 2008)

Lol whut?


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Oct 10, 2008)

I have no idea...


----------



## Franky (Oct 11, 2008)

...
...
...
this story is screwed, isn't it?


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Oct 13, 2008)

Franky said:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> this story is screwed, isn't it?



..........


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 24, 2008)

dun dun DUN 

mmk let me start by frevently apoligizing for my extremely delayed posting of any sort. Tis very very sorry i eally just couldnt write anything, like at all, and i couldnt even draw  super gasp  i know,

let me pause here now : ok frany and chihro if your still here i had drawn chiyo and komacki and i just hadf them uplopaded to DA, click here ~ kisaramomochi/deviantart.com ~ to see them along with my newest pictures and some old ones. 

ok back to what i was saying, but ...stuff has happened as of late and i think i'm ready to write more...writing tis seems to calm me down and even thoguh i have had something absoulatly irrevocably wonderful happen to me i still seem....down...but anywho...i want to write now

so if you want, you dont have to and i completely fully understand if you cant forgive me for this but if you want i will up date....later tonight maybe bout an hour i will post the last three or four posts to refresh your memories of the past events. and all tonight i will be working on the new *phone rings* ack hold on


....
ok...well it seems i hafta watch my nephew of an hour tonight >.> so imma try to get the update but seeing as i already stay up late nowadays i'll be on all night....
if anyone wishes to actually contact mei have msn now and i'm under kisara_momochi@yahoo.com if you wish to add me ^.^

*bows* thank yo and now i'm off


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Oct 25, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> dun dun DUN
> 
> mmk let me start by frevently apoligizing for my extremely delayed posting of any sort. Tis very very sorry i eally just couldnt write anything, like at all, and i couldnt even draw  super gasp  i know,
> 
> ...



Tht post was long over-do. Thx for posting and updateing us! I'll always be loyal to the story...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 25, 2008)

~ack sorry, my nephew ended up staying the night and i was talking to...matt...until momma came home and i had to hide asleep, and then i actually fell asleep...but i'mma start posting the old posts now~


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Day 5 
Tuesday

Tsunade was up early mumbling and grumbling. The Ninja Academy just received two new students... and a late teacher. (how pathetic) Tsunade, of course, hated getting up so early. 

The new students consisted of a boy and a girl. The boy was quiet sitting in one of the random chair strewn across the room. His hair hidden behind a bandana, but he wore the leaf villages green uniform. He wasn't from the leaf, mind you, but instead from a remote, well hidden village, the holy village. He was wearing the pants and the jacket, looking very spiffy and serious.

The girl was the total opposite. Her haircut short, slightly rising in the back, was so dark green it looked almost black.  Her eyes the same color as the leafs uniform, although she wasn't a leaf ninja. She came from the rock, and so was clothed in the rocks black. She was wearing the pleated short skirt, and the white sleeveless buttoned down shirt. Nothing else was much different about her, other then the fact that she was probably shorter than any normal twelve year old... seriously. Not midget short, just short. (Sorry rin... I could not help it)

Now the teacher was different. He was tall...ish, slender built, his gray haircut short and spiked in the front. He wore a black trench coat, reaching his ankles, with ominous red flames crawling up the sides. He was going to be the writing teacher, moving Jaraiya to becoming the librarian. Tsunade inwardly laughed at her decision about that. Jaraiya had made her mad, and she had her revenge in removing him from a teacher and putting him in the library to shut him up.

Tsunade cleared her throat and began "Nicky, you will be in group A. Your schedule is posted in the dorm's common room, and along the hallway. You will be following day two classes, because you arrived a day late." Tsunade paused and looked at Nicky. Nicky just stared blankly back at Tsunade. "Lunch is after your third class, and dinner is after you last class. Breakfast is 8:00, in a bit actually, and you will be assigned to your dorms later tonight by you dorm leaders Asuma Saratobi, and Kurenai Yuuhi."

Tsunades face turned to the boys. "And you Jako will be in Group B. Your schedule is again posted in the common room and through out the school. Follow day two. blah de blah. Breakfast lunch, dinner, and dorm rooms. So on and so forth. Okay, you two can go." 

Nicky and Jako left with out so much as a another word. That is when the teacher stepped forward. Tsunade's attention snapped back to him. She growled. "You’re late. Roix Armada"

"My bad." Roix grinned.

~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~

"Finally… I'm free of that fish freak" 

Kabuto sat none too happily in the darkness that was the supply closet. Kisame, his boss so to speak, was out of control. Washing and cleaning, scrubbing and waxing; everything in the whole school. The school wasn't even dirty. However, Kisame didn't care, he wanted everything to sparkle like the rolling waves in the great ocean we called life... or something like that. Kabuto sighed. As much as he hated this job though, he must do it for Lord Orochimaru. In order for Orochimaru's plans to be completed, they needed all the ninjas available, and Kabuto was no exception. Therefore, he needed to quit complaining and do his job to his fullest potentional. Almost as soon as he made the decision to stay, the door burst opened, throwing late immediately into the room, er closet.

"Ah! My retinas!" Kabuto howled, rubbing his eyes vigorously to get those black dots gone from his eyes. He blinked a few times and when he opened his eyes fully, he sighed. Kisame had found him. He stood there, in the doorway, a duster in his hands placed angrily on his hips. He was glaring at Kabuto.

"Now, Kabuto-kun, what have I told you about taking breaks in the middle of work." Kisame asked. Kabuto choose not to answer him and instead stood up and pushed past him. He started walking down the hall, ignoring Kisame entirely, until Kisame said, "Kabuto if you don't do your work Tsunade-sama is gonna hear about this."

Kabuto cringed. 'Why must this world be so cruel,' Kabuto thought to himself. Still not saying anything, he stood there until Kisame walked up. Kisame hold a suspicious looking pastel pink garment in his hands.

"Good Kabuto. Now put on your protective covering." Kisame crooned as he place the material into Kabuto's hands. Kabuto held it up, and gagged. There, right there in his hands, was a pink, frilly, lacy, disgusting... apron. Kisame patted his back, "yes, there you go. Now put that on and let’s get to work."

"There is no way I'm putting the unworldly thing on my body." Kabuto snapped. Kisame just laughed, and before Kabuto had time to act, Kisame snatched the apron from his hands, looped it around his head, spun him around and tied it in the back. "Hey, stop that right now you infidel!"

"AH! There you have it. Wonderful!" Kisame nodded, more to him self then to Kabuto. Just than Kisame made a 'Hun' noise and moved, revealing a girl no higher than Kisame's stomach. She was poking Kisame in the side, her short hair looking dark green. "Yes, really really, small...person"

"Hello." she replied, waving up at Kisame. “You really tall, blue dude."

"Uh.... Yes?" Kisame said confused. Kabuto grunted, an annoyed expression planted on his face. The girl turned towards him, pure venom in her gaze.

"Rude" she snapped.

"weird." he replied curtly.

Her face scrunched as she took in his attire. “Fruity"

"Short." he stated. Her eyes narrowed as she took a couple steps toward him. She came to his chest, and he couldn't help looking down at her. Then she surprised him. She kicked him in his shin, and was gone, running back down the hall. He crumpled to the ground, his shin in his hands as he let out a yelp of pain. Kisame started laughing.  

~*^*~*^*~*^*~*^*~


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It was right after breakfast, and the kids were in their first period. Group one sitting quietly in Chemistry with Sasori-Sensei, and Group two with Sarutobi for History. Chiyo was impatiently tapping her pencil on her notebook, her head in her hand. Kisara was beside her whispering to Haku. The sound ninja's occupied the back, while Gaara, Temari, and Kankuro were clustered together in the front. A boy, Spike she thought his name was, was sitting directly in front of her, and Brandi on her other side, sitting with her sister Elisabi. Shikamaru was asleep behind her, and her brother Neji was sitting with Tenten behind her also. The talkative girl Akane was sitting with a new girl, Nicky or something like that. The teacher, Sasori was sitting behind his desk, doing something Chiyo could not see. Just then Tsunade-Hime's voice came over the intercom.

"Hello..*tap tap*, Is this thing on?"

"Yes, Lady Hokage." It was Shizune's voice. Tsunade coughed, and then started.

"Good Morning, everyone. I would like to announce a tournament this weekend. There will be four different ones, Two on saturday, and two on sunday, and you may enter in more than one. There will be a ninjutsu tournament and a weapons tournament saturday, and a Genjutsu and a Taijutsu tournament Sunday. I have already sent out invitations to your parents and asked them come. I have also sent out invitations to the different villages that will be participating. Sign up begins at lunch with Genma Shiranui. When you sign up you will receive a list of rules and a number. You will not know who you are fighting until the time of your match and it will be in the elimation format. Thank you and that is all."

Tsunades voice faded a way and yet the class was silent. Chiyo looked around and saw that everyone's eyes where bright and eager. She sighed. 

~*^*~*^*~*^*~*^*~

A boy, his white hair just barely brushing his shoulders, stood up, balancing perfectly on the branch he was just sitting on. "I wonder if she's here yet."

A girl sitting on the other side of the tree poked her head around to look at him. "How the heck would I know? We just got here. Why don't we go look for her?"

"That is...... actually a great idea.... I wonder why i never thought of that myself." His finger was placed on his chin, in a thoughtful gesture.

"Becasue it WAS a great idea, so therefore it had to be mine." The girl replied. Just then the bell rang, signaling the ending of first period. In seconds the halls were crowding with people. The girl whispered from her view up in the tree. "Now, we just see if we can find her." 

As if on cue the object of their concern exited out of the class, her face red with anger. Silently, they jumped down, landing right in front of her. 

"My, what has angered you so, my little love child?"

The girl glared at him, so visciously you could feel it down the hall.

"Oh, hush now." The other girl elbowed the boy. Then she turned to the girl. "What's wrong?"

"They all must pay." The girl sneered, her voice pure venom.

"What did they do?" The boy asked.

"They are all taller than me.... and they know it." The girl growled. "I have a plan to make them all pay."

The girl started walking down the hall with the other two following closely behind.

~*^*~*^*^*~*~*^*~*^*~

The day was progressing nicely. Second and third period passed without much difficulty.

Sen bounced happily toward the lunch room. her thoughts going back and forth to the tournament this weekend. and how she would be able to see her lovely other and her little sister soon. Just then Dester came up beside her.

"Happy are we." He commented.

"Yep yep, sure is." Sen smiled. 

"Why are you so happy." 

"Because i gets to see my mommy and my sissy." 

Dester and Sen slowed down, listening to a weird noise they had just heard. Just then, they got rammed, from the opposite way they were looking, into an open door. The door closed before they had a chance to react. A faint, inaudible click was heard, and footsteps running away.

"Well.... this changes things." Sen whispered into the darknmess.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Haku scrunched his eyes. Something was different today. Kisara was still talking animatedly to Chiyo. Brandi was in a deep discussion with Kiba about dogs. Elisabi was scarffing down food from her plate, Brandi's plate and Dra's plate. Hinata was talking to spike and Dra sleeping on Rosary's shoulder. Haku couldn't understand it, but something was different. 

"Kisara?" Haku spoke.

"Hmm?" She murmured turning towards him.

"Have you noticed anything different today?" Haku questioned.

Kisara looked around once, twice, and a third time. Her eyebrows, pinched in concentration. After a moment, she replied. "It's too quite."

At the same instant, they both whispered. "Sen"

"Sen isn't here." Haku said realization clear in his voice.

"And that other dude, Dester." Kisara told. "They're not here."

"Do you think they got lost?" Haku wondered.

Kisara looked doubtful. "I think I might go look for them." She started to get up. This caught the attention of the whole table.

"What's going on?" Elisabi stated her mouth still full with food.

"Sen isn't here, and I’m worried about her." Kisara replied.

"She's alright." Elisabi assured stuffing another forkful of food into her already full mouth. "Why are you so worried anyway?"

"She wouldn't miss lunch even if it killed her."  Kisara commented.

"You've only known her for five days." Elisabi reminded.

"So?" Kisara replied. She turned to go, Haku, getting up to go with her.

~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ 

Hinata stretched. It was almost time for lunch to end, and Kisara and Haku weren't back yet. She was getting worried. She knew she shouldn't , but still. Spike eyed her confused. 

"Is something wrong, Hinata-Chan?" Spike asked obvious concern in his voice.

She shook her head and mumbled her replied, "No it's nothing. I'm.... I'm just worried about Kisara-Chan, She and Haku-Kun hasn't returned."

Spike scratched his head. "Hmmm... seems your right. Well, no need to worry. There're probably on their way to class."

As if on cue, the bell to let out the students in lunch rang, causing the whole room into total uproar. Hinata and Spike hurried out into the crowded hallway, intent to make it to their next class. They took a detour down an empty hallway. Needless to say.... They never made it to class.

~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ 

Chiyo walked in to her fourth period class and walked out. She stood by the door horrified at what had been in that classroom. Just as she was debating on whether or not to skip class and go to her dorm, a shadow fell over her. Nervously, she glanced back. Her eyes bulged.

"Why isn't this a surprise?" Orochimaru chuckled. "I never dreamed I would see someone like you here."

She hated the way he had said, 'someone like you.' 

"I didn't know you where here lord Orochimaru," was her mumbled response. 

"Of heaven forbid, I don't show up at a place like this when the opportunity presents itself." He chuckled. "Come my little ninja, come and take a seat." 

He placed his hand on her shoulder and pushed her in the classroom. She took a seat as far back as she could, noticing at once, that a few people where missing.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The rest of the day pasted uneventful, well except that people where still going missing. Neji and Tenten were now missing, along with Sasuke and Drakana. Sakon and Ukon had never made it the seventh period, and Brandi and Kiba went missing before dinner. It was now after dinner and everyone who was still non-missing was crowded nervously in the common room of their dorm. Even the sound ninjas were crowd somewhat around the group. 

Sakura started by saying. "That whore is with Sasuke!" 

"Hey!" Chiyo hissed. "You’re the one flaunting your self all over him, and then get pissy when he snorts and turns away. It's not Drakanas’ fault Sasuke's gay and there fore doesn't like you. She's probably gone missing on her own."

Sakura made an 'hmpf!' sound and plopped down in one of the chairs, her face in a pouty expression. 

"Ok now, let’s get back on topic." Shikamaru reminded. "Our fellow comrades have gone missing. Obviously, our teachers don't suspect anything, but you know as well as I do that these people that have gone missing, wouldn't have done it unless forced. Now the question at hand is who is doing these disappearances."

It was silent for a few minutes as everyone let his word sink in. Just than Naruto jumped up, pointing his finger at the cluster of sound ninja.

"I think it was them. They've always wanted to get rid of us, and this is the best way to do it."

Zaku jumped up, about to yell, but Akimara pulled him back down. Instead she rose, a look of pure venom in her eyes. 

"Insolent fool, do you really think we would lock up our own. Why would we do that, when that would mean less of us to fight against you?"

Naruto growled and shouted back, "Maybe your doing it to cover up your own as-" 

"Enough!" Temari yelled. "You guys shouldn't be fighting at a time like this. People are missing, and all you guys want to do is argue, how pathetic."

Naruto and Akimara fell silent, their eyes on the ground in embracement. 

Shino cleared his throat. "You talk about us like that, but how do we know that is not you sand people that are making our friends go missing. Just think about it, there are only a few of you, and none of you has gone missing. You have the smallest ratio of people in the whole school. You are virtually out numbered. How do we know you haven’t been the one conducting these disappearances?"

"Why you!" Kankuro shouted, taking his sisters' back. But just than Elisabi appeared.

"You forget, leaf ninja, That our sister Brandi is missing. She is a sand ninja born and raised; therefore, we do have people missing. Now how about you stop bickering like little pests and actually get something done. Now back to the more pressing matter. Our friends. What do you think Genius?" This was said, with a quick glance toward Shikamaru. HE just sighed and replied.

"Well One thing I have noticed is that the people go missing in twos."

Everyone was silent once again, as they thought about this.

"Sen and Dester was the first to go missing." Elisabi Told. "Kisara and Haku were discussing it at lunch. That’s when they went off to find them, and that when they went missing."

"Ok, So first Sen and Dester, then Kisara and Haku." Shikamaru listed. "Who went next?"

"Spike never made it to fourth!" Lee exclaimed.

"Neither did Hinata." Naruto Added.

"Sasuke and Neji weren't in sixth." Gaara informed, "And neither was Tenten or Drakana."

"And Sakon and Ukon weren't in seventh." Tayuya commented. 

"Brandi and Kiba weren’t at dinner." Dra whispered her voice sad.

"Ok, as I said before, the people go missing in twos. They also seem to go missing during class breaks." Shikamaru sat back in his chair, his hand hooked under his chin, his deep in thought. "Now we just need to figure out where they are."

~^~^~^~^~^~^~^~^~^~^~^~^~^~^~^~^~^~

Leaning against the door in the room up above the group was three people, two girls, and one guy. They were listening intently to the conversation below, amusement clear on their faces. The leader and the smallest one, took a step back, and with a laugh turned to sit down. The other two, followed sitting down on the couch.

"Wow, and they don't suspect a thing." The other girl commented.

"I just have one question though?" The guy asked. 

"Hmm" The girl on the chair mumbled, turning her head to face him.

"Why are we going by twos?"

The leader grinned, flashing her pearly whites. Then she shrugged. "While I want to make them pay, I do not wish to not accomplish anything." 

The other two were quiet... Then the other girl replied, "What?"

"I am expertly separating them into two, and them locking them in closets. Two... as in couples. I wish to give them help from the love doctor." She sat back with a triumph smile.

The other two just glanced at each other, then back at her. 

"And so said 'Love Doctor' is you?" The guy asked.

The girl just nodded, her eyes clouding over to her own thoughts.

"Then what about those two guys we locked up." The other girl asked. 

"Oh them." The leader scoffed thinking about Sakon and Ukon. "Naw, they just gave me the creeps."

"Interesting…" The guys whispered, leaning back.

The other girl just mumbled a simple 'hmm' as she too became lost in her thoughts.

~*^*~*^*~*^*~*^*~*^*~*^*~*^*~*^*~


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 25, 2008)

mmk now let me be off to write some more


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 25, 2008)

mmk heres what i have so far...me not done, but me go ahead and post what i have and yesh i know rin i didnt send it to you, but i'mma go ahead and post these for the lovely lovely people here


*Spoiler*: __ 



Day 6
Wednesday

It was the next day and before breakfast, they noticed Sakura and Ino had gone missing. The leaf village genin decided it was time to act. They had to tell Tsunade that students where going missing. Therefore, instead of hitting the cafe for breakfast, they went to the office. Anko was sitting at the front desk, playing absently with a kunai when the genin walked up.

Anko glanced up and scowled. Under her breathe she muttered, "Aw great, genin."

Shikamaru frowned. Since he had been the one to lead the discussion last night, the group had declared him spoke person, without his consent of course. He now took a step forward and faced Anko.

"We would like to speak with Lady Tsunade. The matter is urgent."

Anko just snorted and replied. "Yeah, wait in line you ungrateful brats."

Anko was referring to the couple of people sitting on the chairs outside the office. There was two guys and three girls, one of the girl, obviously an adult. As one, the group had turned to look at them, some even glaring. One of the guys, the one with white hair, and two toned eyed glared back up. 

"Take a picture, It'll last longer" He sneered. 

"WHY YOU..." Naruto and Kiba yelled at the same time, only to be silenced with one look from Shikamaru.

Shikamaru turned back to Anko. "When will Tsunade be done with them?"

"Well right now she is currently dealing with those sound and sand genin." Anko replied tartly.

Naruto gasp, loudly, and pushed pasted everyone to started down the hallway, leaving a trail of words behind him. "I knew it was them all along." Everyone started following, very quickly, be fore Anko could stop them.  

Naruto slammed the door open, he finger immediately pointing to the crowd of sand and sound ninjas that littered Tsunades’ office.  Akimara, the one closet to the door, shot death glares straight at Narutos’ head. Tsunade stood up quickly.

“Naruto, what the hell is the meaning of this?” She growled.

Naruto flinched, he earlier anger seeping away under the intense stare from the Hokage. His hand scratched the top of his head nervously, as he replied. “Sorry lady Hokage, but, well, our friends are going missing and well, we’re worried about them.”

“Yes Naruto I am aware of this. The Sand and Sound Genin has well informed me of the dilemma going on, for all the ninja missing.” She sat back down. “Well come on it. I guess this is a group matter and so we must discuss it together.” 

The rest of the left ninja stumbled in slowly, their faces intent on Tsunade.

“Ok so the first thing is first, to find our missing students.” Tsunade pushed a unseen button on her desk and Shizune walked in from a side door. “Shizune, would you mind rounding up the other chunin and jonin not currently doing anything. Tell them to meet me in the auditorium in twenty minutes.”

Shizune nodded once and walked back out. Tsunade turned her attention back to the genin. 

“Now for your job. Since these are your classmates, we are talking about. I want you to split up. Since it seems the people go missing in twos, I want no one going in groups less then four. You will go around school, and look for places your friends might go, or hide or just hang out. This could all very well just be a coincidental mishap, so we must look out for that. In addition, I will send half of my man around the ground in the trees, so I will only have half in here looking. You will aid my ninjas in their search also. Looking for anywhere your friends could be trapped, lost or whatever. Until these students are found, classes will be suspended. You have heard your mission, now get to it.” 

With the last words she departed, going out of an entirely different door then shizune. 

The crowd all turned around at once and began out of the door.


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow a new chapter...


----------



## potterpuppetsrule (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, NEW CHAPTER, YAY, YAYYAYYAYYAYYAYYAYYAYYAYYAYYAYYAYYAYYAYYAYYAYYAYYAYYAYYAYYAYYAYYAYYAYYAYYAYYAYYAYYAYYAYYAYYAYYAYYAYAYYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!!!!.  I'm hyped over the new chapter.  even though it has been a realy long time, as in 5 months ago, but that was more than forgiven with this beutiful art of fanfiction.  Now to beg for someone else to finish theirs.  Not any of you guys, couse he's not on this site, seeing as its a digimon fic.  that is my random action of the day.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 28, 2008)

ok ...>.> thngs has seemed to screw up...well...for the past week or so me have been grounded....and well when i did all this my peeps werent home so me snuck on. but seeing as though my mommas be of today >.> and yesterday >.> me hasnt been able to work on it..... but tis not worry, i have a computer class second period that i can write in, but me forgot my flashy drive today so tis cant, but tomorrow me work and the next day until me have chappie for posting mmk...

~sorry for the tis and me, i seem to have gotten a new delict for this anime chatroom i have been on since july....^.^ if you have a myspace or a facebook account you should come and check it out, tis cool....tis called social chatroom, and you add it or whatever and look down the left side and see anime....yep yep tis awesome >.> if me on me e angel kisara ((someone killed me X_x)) but tis awesome and i have many friends that you all would love....if you cant find it or dont knwo what to do, you can go here and be takenstraight to the chat {  } Thats me otaku account aand on the profile i added it to there, so yep yep, tis cool and then you all can meets matty and my friend in real life jenee, and her virtual husband/manwhore jeffy and justin and hez sensei and and and kyooo my teenage hormonal daughter and and and my gay guy curd and and and many peoples,, tis very fun , we do a bunch of random shit on there, but oh another thing, the chat seems to only work on internet explorer, like if you have aol tisnt work , tis wont connect, but i highly suggest going on.....tis might be slow today seeing as mommas off so i ont be on, but we're usually fun~

@.@ ouy me write alot >.> its this school tis boring the rap out of me

dun dun duuunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

>.>

<.<

>,<

i feel so alone now 

*disappears*


----------



## DudettRin101 (Oct 30, 2008)

I get on the Chatroom once in a while....Like, once every 2 months or so....lol

I loved the chappie ^_^ Can't wait fer the next one ^_^


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 31, 2008)

XDXDXDXDD 

HHAHAHAHA
HAPPY HALLOWEEN >;3

OMFg i'm so hyper right now in second period...hahahain less then twenty mins i recieved one and a half cinnamon rolls ((compliments of kim and alex, i asked kim if she could get me food for them a honor roll breakfast she wentr to and i got more then i bargined for  )) 

and i got not one, but two goody bags of candy from my der friend, alexz, not the cinnabon alex, but alexz and now i'm dancing in my seat to rock music ((right now its teenagers -mcr, but what started it was i'm gay - bowling for soup XDDXDDXDDD))

god i'm just soo happy today ^.^

and sory no new post, since i can only write in this classand since the last days i've actually been doing my work,  i know SUPER GASP 

o0o0o0 here in your arms - hellogoodbye

i like this song 

*dances* whooooot!!!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Nov 1, 2008)

...Okaaaaayy.... Uh, I know It's a Day Late, But Happy Halloween, Y'all!!! I got to go trick-or-treating in this big, Fancy Neighborhood. I got Lots of Candy....But, My night was ruined barely 30 mins after I started....

I was Going as 'Robyn da Hood', Ok. Female Robin Hood. Some little girl walks by and says "Daddy? What's that?" meaning me. The dad sais "Oh, That's a Leprachaun." OMFG!!! He called me a freaking Leprachaun!!!! I wanted to go say something, But my mom wouldn't let me....And then someone else called me a Leprachaun in Food Lion. I didn't hear it, But my mom did. Stupid people. It's too bad I didn't. Cause I had told my mam that if anyone else called me a leprachaun, I was gunna be all like "I'm a Leprachaun, huh? Well, If I'm a Leprachaun, Then I'm the one from the Leprachaun movies. I KILL YOU!!!! Where's My gold, Filthy B*stard!!! -stabbity stabbity stab-" BAH!!!!!

I hate People.


----------



## Franky (Nov 2, 2008)

...
...
...
...
...
...
...
CHAPPPPPPYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Nov 14, 2008)

*Revive Thread No Jutsu*
-Success-


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Nov 17, 2008)

XD 

T^T sorry schools hectic and i needed to be doing the actuially math work so i havent had time, but mommas closing to day so i can sneak on the computey alll day so i try really hard mmk ^.^


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey                       .


----------



## DudettRin101 (Nov 18, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> Hey                       .




OI!!! I fully Resent your Stupid Siggy. I may be a "Twifag" as you put it, But I am also a Hard-core Alucard Fan(Though, I like Alexander Anderson Better). It is possible to be both. And I'm sure Kisara will also not like it....Though, She has no clue what Hellsing is...

I've Already bought my Twilight Ticket ^_^ Whoo!!!!!!! See my Avatar? That's my Advance Ticket for 4:15 pm on Friday!!!

And Of course she's not J.K Rowling. Different Name. Duh. Kisara May disagree with me, But Harry Potter is better than Twilight. Just, I think the Twilight Movie is going to be much better than the Harry Potter ones because They seriously screw them up.

Soo.....Can't wait for the Next Update!!!! ^_^ lol


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 18, 2008)

Thats Actually Why I Posted Here, To Get Kisara's Reaction

So Who Do You Think Would Win In A Fight The Cullens Or Alucard, Anderson, And Seras


And HP>Twilight Definitly

And HP 6 Looks Good


----------



## DudettRin101 (Nov 18, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> Thats Actually Why I Posted Here, To Get Kisara's Reaction
> 
> So Who Do You Think Would Win In A Fight The Cullens Or Alucard, Anderson, And Seras
> 
> ...



As much as I love Alucard, Seras, and Anderson, I think The Cullens would win because, well, Multiple reasons, really. For one, They're much Faster. 2, They are hard as friggin Rock. The only thing able to pierce their body is the fangs of other Vamps and Werewolves. 

And You know it's Not Harry Potter 6, Right? They aren't making a 6th and 7th movie, They're Making Harry Potter 7 parts 1 and 2, Which Seriously Pisses me off. I was Ready for Harry Potter and The Half Blood Prince, Just to see the parts where Harry uses Sectumsempra on Malfoy and Where Snape Kills Dumbledore. Stupid People.


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Nov 19, 2008)

XP I love these kinds of fights betweenTwilight and basicaly any other fandom someone  calls better.

Frankly I hate the books they really are a disgrace to the traditional vampire fiction. She changed so much about vampires with her own lore it really bothers me but I suppose I'm not the only one so, oh well I can't exactlystopan entire fandomso I just live with it. ^^

I've read evey book except the last because I just couldn't force myself to read it. -sigh- I really did try but I just couldn't. It's so badly written the entire last book is almost purely fanservice. DX WHY?! Why couldn't Seth have impronted on Renesme it would have been much better!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Nov 19, 2008)

hi jimmy, good to see you again....

and as for making me mad

i'm sorry but tis doesnt 

i have a big thing for peoples opinions and dont normally get worked up if they say something against mine

also argueing about something someone likes, but someone else doesnt, is just plain retarded

but as for intentionally trying to make me mad in the first place, thats not cool, and really....i have the power to kick your xcharacter of of this fanfic, or causeing him major hell in the story *evil grin* ...there are many ways to make spike ...embarrassed


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 19, 2008)

Rin: YEAH IT IS

HAVE YOU EVEN SEEN THE TRAILER FOR IT

Bah, Anderson And Alucard Would Be Enough

Kisara: Please Dont


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Nov 27, 2008)

I haven't been on in a while. Any new posts?


----------



## Rock Lee Luver (Nov 30, 2008)

Nope though I'm hoping for an update soon it really doesn't look like it.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Dec 1, 2008)

mm actually yesh i'm working on it, but seeing as i only have half an hour on the computer during second period, and thats only after i finish my school work for this class, so its kinda hard to write each day, but it is about halfway done....yesh....if i can sneak on the computer at home tonight i'll try to hurry it up, i'll aim for this weekend to be updated


----------



## DudettRin101 (Dec 4, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> mm actually yesh i'm working on it, but seeing as i only have half an hour on the computer during second period, and thats only after i finish my school work for this class, so its kinda hard to write each day, but it is about halfway done....yesh....if i can sneak on the computer at home tonight i'll try to hurry it up, i'll aim for this weekend to be updated



I can't remember...Do you Write everything down before you Type it? If so, I could Type it at home and Put it on my Flash Drive and then You could give me yours and I could transfer The chappy to your Ninja Academy File and You could post it during Class..... This way, It gets typed and Spell-Checked at the same Time ^_^

This class is freaking Boring!!! I'm tired of this stupid Teacher and the people in this Class(except Curd, Jamu, and Jennifer)!!! My Tail just got Molested....AGAIN!!!!!!! I'm so glad I only have 25 School Days left until I graduate!!!! Hurry Up, Jan 26!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 4, 2008)

My Old St. Jimmy Side Is Back


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Dec 5, 2008)

actually i dont.....i havent really writen my fan fics down, i write my other stories but not my fanfic T.T sorry, mmm maybe i should though......tis seems like a good idea...hmmmm let me ponder this ...XD XD XD XD oh and nicky i'm in that class 1st period...i know it sucks AND I DONT EVEN HAVE MY CURDY IN IT TT.TT ...but teachwer = spawn on satan .....anyhow me gots to go before she see me >.> and the others around me doing random shit online that she never sees >.> only me>.> i swear>.>


----------



## DudettRin101 (Dec 5, 2008)

I know exactly how you feel. Only I get caught. It really Sucks...I think she has a thing against White People. She's Never getting only the black people in class...And they are the ones that are on Myspace all the time (still don't know how they get past the block) ANd if Any of you are black, Just so you know, I'm not racist or anything. I'm just pointing it out.

Anyways, Maybe you should. This way, Everyone can get their Chappies ^_^


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Dec 7, 2008)

Sorry people, i;ve been having some inactive streaks lately primarily becouse i;ve been on another forum, but keep up the good work Kisara! +reps! X3


----------



## DudettRin101 (Dec 12, 2008)

Soo....You, Uhhh, Workin' on it? lol I'm bored. We just Finished that stupid test thingy (I already know I failed) and now we have about 20 mins of nothing to do....

Anyone here watch Total Drama Island? If so, any of you Mad that Owen Beat Gwen? I'm Sad. I wanted her to win....................


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 12, 2008)

OWEN FTW!

When Did You Watch TTGL?


----------



## Rinme (Dec 12, 2008)

Good story, I like it.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Dec 12, 2008)

Rinme said:


> Good story, I like it.



Welcome to the club....X3


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Dec 23, 2008)

~~ Bump ~~


----------



## nami_boo (Jan 2, 2009)

havent been here n a while waz goin on


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jan 2, 2009)

St. Jimmy said:


> OWEN FTW!
> 
> When Did You Watch TTGL?



uhhh...TTGL?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 2, 2009)

lol Good Point


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jan 2, 2009)

uhhh......Huh? and what does TTGL mean?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 2, 2009)

Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann

Werent You The One That Said Sci Fi Was Going To Show The Dub?


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh Yeah!!! I can't believe I didn't figure that out...They already finished the whole show. They showed it on Ani-Monday Starting in July and Ran it all summer. They finished it back in August/September


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 2, 2009)

November Actually


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh...Wow....It seems like it's been a LOT longer than that since they showed it....


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 2, 2009)

I Know                           .


----------



## potterpuppetsrule (Feb 11, 2009)

oh man, i'm the only one here again, well, this sucks


----------



## DudettRin101 (Feb 11, 2009)

You aren't really the Only one....

Hey, Kisara, Uh.....When ya gunna update?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Mar 13, 2009)

T.T guys...its horrible. believe it or not, i actually have been working up on the new chappie T.T but seeing as tis really busy at school and all i havent been able to post, but now T.T in less then two weeks time, both my laptop and my house computer have died T.T we're in the process of retrieving my files and saving all my stories. but i dont know when i'll get a chance to post o.o seeing as i'm on my schools computer   well any who T.T i am also in the process of making a tribute video, just for you guys but seeing as the evils that has befallen...that plan is out now also T.T tis really sorry


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Mar 13, 2009)

o.o well we have twenty minutes and i'm bored so i'mma do a quick side story


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kisara glanced back and forth and nearly laughed at the scene before her.

The entire school body had been drawed on in their sleep. Pictures of lollipops and ice cream cones littered the students faces and even made some of them look like they had make up on. It was a funny sight to behold. Shouts and shrieks were sounding throughout the school and this couldnt contain kisaras laughter anymore. She doubled over, grasping her stomach as her chuckles came out in near hysteria. 

Chihiro growled walking over.

"Glad someone thinks this is funny." Chihiro poked Kisara's forehead as her laughter began making her eyes water. "You wouldnt be laughing so, if you saw your own face."

Kisara stopped almost instanously. This however made Chihiro grin. Akimara was heard from across the room, her angered voice seething with maliciousness.

"I will kill whoever has disgraced my ninjas like this. They will all burn in he-"

"WHOA NOW!" Sen cooed. "You look like a movie star darling!" Everyone laughed now, forgetting their own misfortune as they watched Akimara's usually calm composer breakdown. The group laughed even more when they saw her lunge for Sen, with all intent purpose of ripping her to shreds. 

However Kankuro quickly stepped in and broke it up, pulling Akimara back with his chakra strings. She tried her best, screaming as loud as she could for Sen to jump off cliff

Naruto pipped up. "Well who did this?"

Everyone turned  to look at him and there was another wave of laughter. He had, in big bright colorful letter, right in the middle of his head "i eat poo". He expression was confused, nowing not of what laid only centimeters from his eyes.

Just than the door to their coomons area opened, revealing one lone figure. His hair was long, blonde and when he looked up only one eye showed. He smiled, big and joyfully and stated.

"Art is a bang!" 

He was gone within seconds of uttering that last sylable


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 17, 2009)

ROFLMAO GO DEIDARA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That was Freakin' Awesome!!!!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 23, 2009)

I really like this idea


----------



## Dragonessa (Apr 28, 2009)

Very nice work Kisara-kun! I love Akimara's reaction...very true to the character.


----------



## TenchiOfTheMist (Oct 15, 2009)

Does this thing actually have any story on it, or is it just a bunch of people yelling at kisara to update?


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Oct 15, 2009)

XD I remember this fic...I almost keeled over laughing

> now update already


----------



## potterpuppetsrule (Mar 5, 2010)

Man, when you gonna update this one


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh my, Kisara!  You're _still_ working on this fanfiction?  How many years has it been?  Lol.

It's been a while since I've seen you though.  Doubt you remember me.  So, I"ll be reading this ubberly long story, hopefully running into my character *Roix* every now and then.

Well, I'll give you +30 points for keeping this going for so long.


----------



## Dragonessa (Jun 12, 2010)

It is official.....this thread is DEAD.


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 12, 2010)

O.o I actually forgot all about this thing...Bet Kisara did too...I'll have to text her about it lol Now that she's no longer in school, maybe she'll have a bit more time XD


----------



## Dragonessa (Jan 17, 2011)

Is Kisara ever going to update this story? Also, I don't even use Drakana anymore...so if this story is still going can someone tell her to take Drakana out of the story? Keep Akimara in though


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jan 17, 2011)

lol I don't think she is, but I'll get up with her.

I know she's pretty busy nowadays with college and such. 

If she doesn't get on and update you guys, I'll get on when she tells me whether or not she'll be continuing this at all


----------



## Dragonessa (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok that's great!  I really do love this story so much.


----------



## potterpuppetsrule (Jul 21, 2014)

antoher one i ain't seen in a while.  Just re-read this thing, shame it never updated


----------



## Reznor (Jul 21, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

